# Knitting Tea Party 10 May '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 10 may 13

A third of the month gone already  can you believe it. It seemed that winter was moving so slowly and that it would never leave and now when the weather has picked up it seems like time has picked up the pace somewhat. But the weather has started to be warmer which is always good and the evenings stay light longer.

May begins the baseball season for the boys  they eat, breathe, sleep and live baseball. The tigers are our team  based in Detroit, Michigan. Their farm team  the mud hens  play in Toledo. If I lived closer I would have season tickets to their games. I appreciate it that you will allow me some leeway in beginning the knitting tea party while baseball season is on. It is so much fun watching the boys play. Anyden is so serious when he gets up to bat. He is a switch hiter. Has not struck out yet. Avery s not quite as serious but loves the game. He can always tell you who is winning when the tigers play.

My goal for a while is going to be finding recipes for those of you on special diets  are diabetic or on diets or are vegetarian. I think we all need to practice good judgement in what we eat so hopefully the rest of you can come up with some good recipes also to help our fellow knitters that need special diets. With that in mind  my first recipe is diabetic  and of course It is a desert  what else. Lol I definitely want to try these  they sound really good and very easy to make.

4 Ingredient Diabetic Friendly Peanut Butter Cookies

Peanut butter cookies are a childhood favorite, and watching your health and eating them should not be mutually exclusive! And they only use 4 ingredients, so they're as easy as ever! 
1 C. peanut butter (smooth or crunchy...your choice) 
1 C. sugar substitute (Splenda) 
1 egg 
1 tsp. vanilla

Directions

1 Mix together well and form into balls (about the size of large walnuts)

2 Dip fork in Splenda and press tines into cookie

3 Bake on parchment lined cookie sheet at 350 degrees for 12 minutes.

4 Let cool on sheet on cooling rack.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/4_ingredient_diabetic_friendly_peanut_butter_cookies.htm

a note here  skinneygirl.com is a great place to go for good recipes with special diets in mind. I get their newsletter and always check it out. I might be a place to go for something new to cook or bake.

The weather has turned cool  the entire weekend is to be cool  Im sitting here with a wool shirt on and am comfortable. Will take a heavy hooded sweatshirt along with me to the game. I believe it is Sunday evening they are calling for heavy frost  it is to get down to 29°. Guess we have to expect weather like that yet. At least the seeds gary planted yesterday shouldnt be hurt  they are still under the ground.

My next recipe uses cambells® cream of mushroom soup  but even with that  and you might could substitute fresh mushrooms with a little added liquid  maybe lite chicken broth  to make a healthy lunch or dinner. I especially like it because it is a one dish meal. Im wondering how It would work in a slow cooker. Have any of you ever made rice in the slow cooker?

Asian chicken and rice bake
3/4 cup uncooked regular long-grain white rice
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast half (about 1 pound)
2 cups frozen broccoli florets
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) Campbell's® Condensed Golden Mushroom Soup
3/4 cup water
2 tablespoon soy sauce
2 tablespoon cider vinegar
2 tablespoon honey
1 teaspoon garlic powder
paprika

DIRECTIONS

Spread the rice in a 2-quart shallow baking dish. Mix in the two cups broccoli florets. Top with the chicken.

Stir the soup, water, soy sauce, vinegar, honey and garlic powder in a medium bowl. Pour the soup mixture over the chicken.

Sprinkle with the paprika.

Cover the baking dish.

Bake at 375°F. for 45 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through and the rice is tender.

For a little added crunch, sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds after baking.

Four servings.

I love chicken  I could eat it everyday and twice on Sundays. There is just so much you can do with it and the leftovers are always great  that is if there are any leftovers. Turkey falls into the same category as far as I am concerned and I also like pork and ham. Not sure how diet friendly pork is but think it would be better than red meat. One of the perks in living in the northwest was the abundance of fish fresh off the boats  everyday. I could have lived on seafood if it would have fit my budget.

Gary got the mower to work long enough that he was able to finish both yards. So we are all mowed again. The front yard looks like it could be mowed again. Guess that is what happens when t rains and then there is bright sunlight. Come summer it will settle down on once a week or more.

sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Sam for all the recipes, they sound great. Have lots of fun watching the boys play ball. What a wonderful time in their lives. Dress warm, not fun to sit outside and be chilled through and through.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey.
Sam I hope your foot is feeling better.
I have been making my grand daughters birthday cake today, ready to decorate it tomorrow ready for her gymnastics party on Sunday. If it turns out ok I might post a photo.
Hope everyone has had a good week and is looking forward to a relaxing week end.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks Sam for all the recipes, they sound great. Have lots of fun watching the boys play ball. What a wonderful time in their lives. Dress warm, not fun to sit outside and be chilled through and through.


hello Spider, any news on the job hunt front yet? I do hope that its been going well for your DH and you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The recipes do sound good--too bad he doesn't like p. butter in a cookie (yeah, I don't get it either). I may have to try those for me!

I've never had much luck with rice or noodles in a crockpot, usually cook those separate and serve with, so if anyone has any ideas there, I'm all ears.

The cape still sits where I put it...don't have the wherewithal to frog just yet. Heh. I'm not looking at it as work wasted, though--have learned from it! 

The weather's cooled down again here--seems spring is going in fits and starts this year. I heard a thunderclap a couple of minutes ago and I think we got about a dozen raindrops. I'd certainly postpone the hike if it means we can get some substantial rain--we desperately need it.

I'm not sure if I've given out my banana bread recipe before (I adapted to sugar free), but I'll get that out and post in a bit if anyone wants it.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Hi Sam, love all the recipes. I bake loads of peanut butter cookies. As my friends and family love them. But will sub. Splenda for the sugar. Have it in the cupboard. Have been mulching the front flower beds. I am thankfully done. I, to love chicken . So many recipes that call for chicken. Have not-knitted this week. Trying to knit cotton towels and washcloths. Really just want to swing and nap on the back patio. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great to be here- Sam! Have to head out on my shopping trip- must get my hair tidy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.

All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> hello Spider, any news on the job hunt front yet? I do hope that its been going well for your DH and you.


Nothing new to report yet. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider wrote:
Hi everyone, just wanted to say I am so thankful for all of you ,even though we have never met and are miles and miles away.
I a, so glad it wasn't cancer, I hate that word.
Glad the OTC worked for your mother and she could sleep and have a good next day.
Lurker, you are an amazing women and I feel blessed to have heard your story. You have all mu support and prayers as does everyone else.
Update for us, my DH got home last night from one I interview. Now as you all know we wait. He is not sure where they are at in their process of interviewing candidates.the other position we thought he might have a chance at we haven't heard on so probably not good news there and he has a different interview coming up Monday.
I have been trying to keep busy today by working outside. A lot of yard work to be done but it is always in the back of my mind. But thanks for the concern.
Please all take care.

___________________________________
Waiting to hear. I know the waiting is torture.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.
> 
> All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


Not sure how to get these directly onto the post as I'm taking them from a different source than before - hope you can download them as it doesn't work for me when I try!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.
> 
> All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


Thank you so much. At first I couldn't open them and I'm so happy because I decided to play around and told it to open it with other, which pulled up all my applications, then I double-clicked on iphoto and it opened for me. How glad I am because these are so wonderful. Is this your photography? Looks like out of a magazine. So lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are now in my photos and I can see them anytime I want.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

FranVan said:


> Hi Sam, love all the recipes. I bake loads of peanut butter cookies. As my friends and family love them. But will sub. Splenda for the sugar. Have it in the cupboard. Have been mulching the front flower beds. I am thankfully done. I, to love chicken . So many recipes that call for chicken. Have not-knitted this week. Trying to knit cotton towels and washcloths. Really just want to swing and nap on the back patio. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Swinging and napping on the back patio sounds like a heavenly way to get a nap. I see you aren't far from Columbus, OH. Are there any great yarn shops in Columbus? Will be there 2 days this summer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not sure how to get these directly onto the post as I'm taking them from a different source than before - hope you can download them as it doesn't work for me when I try!!


Worked ok for me.....nice photos!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

When I went to download it asked what to open with and wouldn't open up with what it said. Beneath that it let you choose other, which I chose. Then it pulled up everything, so I chose applications, and then decided to try iphoto. If you have a Mac that will work, if not it might be something similar. First time I have ever figured out how to open something I couldn't open. Yippee.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wow....I've never made it onto the 1st page before! I was trying to finish up last week's tea party and then just moved on to this week's. 
I have been quite moved by the various stories of tribulation and strength many of us at the table are dealing with. My hat off to all, plus tons of hugs and prayers and admiration. I have often felt warmed by all of the support that has poured out on these pages. What a lovely, generous group of people with whom to share a cup of tea. I'm happy to know you all!
The news just reported that in Australia people were able to view a "Ring of Fire" eclipse of the sun. This was your 2nd eclipse in the past 6 months. Did anyone get to see it? The pictures on tv were lovely, but nothing like the real thing in person, I'm sure.
The weather report is not encouraging for a warm, sunny Mother's Day. 15-20 degrees clolder than normally. Inhibits the picnic plans, for sure!
Sam, I like your idea to focus on recipes for those with some dietary issues. I appreciate the effort. I'll wager we will get lots of ideas and tips from the TPers.
Happy Mother's Day to all...mother or not.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

well, I was on the first page when I started writing....but I think I got carried away!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Sam I hope your foot is feeling better.
> I have been making my grand daughters birthday cake today, ready to decorate it tomorrow ready for her gymnastics party on Sunday. If it turns out ok I might post a photo.
> Hope everyone has had a good week and is looking forward to a relaxing week end.


I sure hope it turns out so we can see it. What kind of cake is it. Sounds like it will be appreciated with lots of young ones. Have a great weekend too!!! ;-)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS....great pictures! thanks for sharing.
Carol (IL)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I sure hope it turns out so we can see it. What kind of cake is it. Sounds like it will be appreciated with lots of young ones. Have a great weekend too!!! ;-)


The cake is just a simple victoria sponge with a chocolate filling and covered in icing, but Little Madam is having a gymnastics party and wants an appropriate cake. I thought I could get away with putting a couple of playpeople on it but she has seen one with figures made out of icing sugar and that's what she wants. I have made three figures - one doing the splits, one doing box splits and one doing a hand stand. Now I have to see if it will all go together!
Thanks I will have a great week end and I shall make sure I have some knitting time.

By the way 12 May is FIBROMYALGIA AWARENESS DAY so I will be thinking of all fellow Fibromites and wearing my purple ribbon with pride.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> When I went to download it asked what to open with and wouldn't open up with what it said. Beneath that it let you choose other, which I chose. Then it pulled up everything, so I chose applications, and then decided to try iphoto. If you have a Mac that will work, if not it might be something similar. First time I have ever figured out how to open something I couldn't open. Yippee.


And on my PC, I did the same thing using Windows Photo Viewer. Thanks for the photos, TNS. It's so fun to see others' neighborhoods.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 10 may 13
> 
> A third of the month gone already  can you believe it. It seemed that winter was moving so slowly and that it would never leave and now when the weather has picked up it seems like time has picked up the pace somewhat. But the weather has started to be warmer which is always good and the evenings stay light longer.
> 
> ...


WOW, chicken sounds good, will be having that soon, thanks for taking the time to do this, you are the best. And I mean it LOL LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam, the receipts sound wonderful. I may try the cookies with Almond butter instead of PB, that way I can have one.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Good night, my dears. It is time I went to bed. The Research Day at the Univ was most enjoyable. The postgrads work hard and it shows. Their talks were interesting and showed purpose. I'm back in the Univ tomorrow but for the half day only, at a gathering to celebrate the life and work of one of our retired Profs who has been an influence for good for decades. I love and respect that man.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad to see the tea party starting. I'll finish up last week's first and then get over to this one. Right now it is on page 2. I wonder where it will be in 30 minutes!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I am out to see what DH is up to now- enjoy the pictures!! luv-AZ


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!! What a long day. I'm late posting and I need to get out of here and get out in the sunshine again (before we lose it). So I will read everything when I get home. See you later!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The sky is beautiful and the color of the flowers against it is so pretty. Are they considered flowers ?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!!!!! What a long day. I'm late posting and I need to get out of here and get out in the sunshine again (before we lose it). So I will read everything when I get home. See you later!


Too true about losing the sunshine, Sandy, but hasn't it been lovely this week? I've been enjoying watching the activity at my bird feeders, and even managed to get the front yard mowed for a second time yesterday, so it's a very nice view past my monitor at the moment. And if the rain comes back for Mother's Day, doesn't that just mean we get to spend the day curled up with our knitting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> When I went to download it asked what to open with and wouldn't open up with what it said. Beneath that it let you choose other, which I chose. Then it pulled up everything, so I chose applications, and then decided to try iphoto. If you have a Mac that will work, if not it might be something similar. First time I have ever figured out how to open something I couldn't open. Yippee.


Won't open for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


Amazing! Never seen these before!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.
> 
> All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


Love the photos....it's always wonderful to see other parts of the world that I know I'll never see.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


The orange flowers against that sky-blue is breathtaking!
Thanks for sharing....
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not sure how to get these directly onto the post as I'm taking them from a different source than before - hope you can download them as it doesn't work for me when I try!!


No worries here with opening them. Looks a lovely place, will see if DH can pick the cows (what type I mean I hope he can see the cows!) But he loves looking at cows and working out which they are. Comes of being the son of a dairy farmer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Wow....I've never made it onto the 1st page before! I was trying to finish up last week's tea party and then just moved on to this week's.
> I have been quite moved by the various stories of tribulation and strength many of us at the table are dealing with. My hat off to all, plus tons of hugs and prayers and admiration. I have often felt warmed by all of the support that has poured out on these pages. What a lovely, generous group of people with whom to share a cup of tea. I'm happy to know you all!
> The news just reported that in Australia people were able to view a "Ring of Fire" eclipse of the sun. This was your 2nd eclipse in the past 6 months. Did anyone get to see it? The pictures on tv were lovely, but nothing like the real thing in person, I'm sure.
> The weather report is not encouraging for a warm, sunny Mother's Day. 15-20 degrees clolder than normally. Inhibits the picnic plans, for sure!
> ...


Heard nothing about it so clearly not down this way.

Our weather is probably changing later today, still warm today but much cooler and wet tomorrow for Mothers Day. I need to do some house work here- the family are coming here for Mothers Day and therfore dusting, vacumming etc are called for first.And inthe meantime I am off to a football match today. Not my Doggies, they don't play this weekend, but I get tickets to one of the national level games each year for the two South AUstralian teams. Limited range and I need to work out when I go without missing my own team. And it happens to be today for one team and next weekend for the other team.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have found that pasta needs to be added near the end of cooking in the Slow Cooker- it doesn't need much more time than normal I think (still working out just how much time it needs). Not sure about rice, but it isn't as fussy as pasta I don't think.

And now to go and get some meat for a slow cooker meal for tonight and more sausage meat for sugarsugar's sausage rolls again for tomorrow. Then maybe the vacumming but it may be time to go tot he footy. Which will mean vacumming this evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The recipes do sound good--too bad he doesn't like p. butter in a cookie (yeah, I don't get it either). I may have to try those for me!
> 
> I've never had much luck with rice or noodles in a crockpot, usually cook those separate and serve with, so if anyone has any ideas there, I'm all ears.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are beautiful not just INSIDE but also OUTSIDE! Love the hair cut. (Posted this on last KTP but want to make sure you say how much I love the hair cut and you!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.
> 
> All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


    I couldn't get them to open.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Commented on last weeks tp before i realized the new one was started and craft or chemo brain struck and cant remember who or what, so sorry!

Only got to 54°f here today, the furnace may have to come back on as sposed to rain tomorrow and be chilly thru Monday. Had a good day with mom, had the best restaurant meal I have had in a very long time shrimp n grits. I have heard of it many times but never seen it on a menu it was their special today and special it was! The shrimp were huge, the grits were creamy and cheesy, there was lots of bacon, tomatoes, shitake mushrooms and scallions sprinkled on top, brought a bit home for DH to try and he concurred, hats off to the chef. We emailed them to let them know and to encourage them to add it as a regular menu item.

Julie, i have been here for a while but had not heard this part of your life story before. I thankfully have not had any issues of my own with addiction (except maybe to books) my ex is an alcoholic, so I do have some knowledge of the disease. I am very thankful that you recognized your problem and were able to make and stick to your decision and desire to be sober (this goes for you also Zoe, and anyone else on our family with this issue) You are dear to my heart and I am so glad that you are here with us and share support and friendship. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! You are beautiful not just INSIDE but also OUTSIDE! Love the hair cut. (Posted this on last KTP but want to make sure you say how much I love the hair cut and you!)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.
> 
> All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


YEAH! I got them to open! What glorious photos; especially loved the one of your DS & BIL talking a walk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


What a beautiful plant. Made me think of a burning bush it is so vibrant. Ocotillo must be a type of cactus. How long do the blooms last?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The cake is just a simple victoria sponge with a chocolate filling and covered in icing, but Little Madam is having a gymnastics party and wants an appropriate cake. I thought I could get away with putting a couple of playpeople on it but she has seen one with figures made out of icing sugar and that's what she wants. I have made three figures - one doing the splits, one doing box splits and one doing a hand stand. Now I have to see if it will all go together!
> Thanks I will have a great week end and I shall make sure I have some knitting time.
> 
> By the way 12 May is FIBROMYALGIA AWARENESS DAY so I will be thinking of all fellow Fibromites and wearing my purple ribbon with pride.


Now this is really calling on your artistic talents. Icing people. It sure sounds like a lovely cake and quite elegant and then the icing to suit the granddaughter. What could be better.

I didn't know it was Fibromyalgia Awareness Day coming up so thanks for that. Guess my body knew it was coming up because it played havoc with me for a few days. Sure don't understand it but sure do feel it. Also didn't know purple was the color for it. Now I feel the need for some purple yarn. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Good night, my dears. It is time I went to bed. The Research Day at the Univ was most enjoyable. The postgrads work hard and it shows. Their talks were interesting and showed purpose. I'm back in the Univ tomorrow but for the half day only, at a gathering to celebrate the life and work of one of our retired Profs who has been an influence for good for decades. I love and respect that man.


That sounds so interesting and so exciting. Living your passion. Will be so nice to celebrate a professor like that. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My apple trees have lots of blossoms this year. I also have blossoms on my Bramely apple trees. Should have lots of apples this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


AZ, how wonderful to see photos by your husband when a short time ago he was not well at all. How thankful I am to see these gorgeous photos that he took and you are sharing. Amazing colors and yes, that sky color would make beautiful yarn. Those photos show us how much better he is feeling and to know he is enjoying life again means you are too. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Prayers answered.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Won't open for me!


I will email the photos and see if that works. Worth the little extra time it takes.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The recipes do sound good--too bad he doesn't like p. butter in a cookie (yeah, I don't get it either). I may have to try those for me!
> 
> I've never had much luck with rice or noodles in a crockpot, usually cook those separate and serve with, so if anyone has any ideas there, I'm all ears.
> 
> ...


You know better- we always do. Especially a diabetic friendly adaptation. MJW


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlena, your hair cut looks natural for you....very nice!
Very flattering. My hair is fairly short....and I always feel so light-headed after a cut...can't imagine how light you are feeling! ) Enjoy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I will email the photos and see if that works. Worth the little extra time it takes.


They are in my iphoto but they won't show up when I try to attach them in an email, so no luck. We need Prismaticr. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My apple trees have lots of blossoms this year. I also have blossoms on my Bramely apple trees. Should have lots of apples this year.


You are reminding me I should take a photo of mine before they are all gone. Quite a wind and thunderstorm just went through, probably heading your way and I may already be too late, but I did get to enjoy them when sitting outside. Brought some lilacs inside and the fragrance is filling the house. So lovely. How can it change so quickly and now some blossoms have come and gone but it is a painting of pink and white blossoms all over when we are driving.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Now this is really calling on your artistic talents. Icing people. It sure sounds like a lovely cake and quite elegant and then the icing to suit the granddaughter. What could be better.
> 
> I didn't know it was Fibromyalgia Awareness Day coming up so thanks for that. Guess my body knew it was coming up because it played havoc with me for a few days. Sure don't understand it but sure do feel it. Also didn't know purple was the color for it. Now I feel the need for some purple yarn. :wink:


Does that mean we get to celebrate fibro day?? Purple always has been my color. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You are reminding me I should take a photo of mine before they are all gone. Quite a wind and thunderstorm just went through, probably heading your way and I may already be too late, but I did get to enjoy them when sitting outside. Brought some lilacs inside and the fragrance is filling the house. So lovely. How can it change so quickly and now some blossoms have come and gone but it is a painting of pink and white blossoms all over when we are driving.


There was a storm earlier today and I was so worried I'd lose the blossoms again this year. I have waited 1 1/2 years to get the Bramely trees, they are back ordered so far. When they came in there were blossoms. I am hoping to get some apples from them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Somehow I know the moment I read the words 'dessert' and 'recipe; there would be peanut butter, high on the list of ingredients!!!

Wonder why that is true. lolol

It's been a busy today and all week around here. Have not knitted much except yesterday at knitting group but discovered a mistake in my work and so must tink it back a couple of rows. No doubt the result of all the chatting and laughter we enjoyed.

Will catch up with the new posts and chat with you all later. I'm so glad that we are all together here at Sam's table.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Commented on last weeks tp before i realized the new one was started and craft or chemo brain struck and cant remember who or what, so sorry!
> 
> Only got to 54°f here today, the furnace may have to come back on as sposed to rain tomorrow and be chilly thru Monday. Had a good day with mom, had the best restaurant meal I have had in a very long time shrimp n grits. I have heard of it many times but never seen it on a menu it was their special today and special it was! The shrimp were huge, the grits were creamy and cheesy, there was lots of bacon, tomatoes, shitake mushrooms and scallions sprinkled on top, brought a bit home for DH to try and he concurred, hats off to the chef. We emailed them to let them know and to encourage them to add it as a regular menu item.
> 
> Julie, i have been here for a while but had not heard this part of your life story before. I thankfully have not had any issues of my own with addiction (except maybe to books) my ex is an alcoholic, so I do have some knowledge of the disease. I am very thankful that you recognized your problem and were able to make and stick to your decision and desire to be sober (this goes for you also Zoe, and anyone else on our family with this issue) You are dear to my heart and I am so glad that you are here with us and share support and friendship. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


I had kept quiet before- partly because there had been a lot of sharing about the abuse many of us have gone through (in my case in my first marriage). It seemed that it might look like I was jumping on a 'band wagon'. I have spoken of my experience with Zoe- very aware that 'there but for the grace of God go I'. 
It was not a comfortable experience watching my Dad sink more and more into depression, and solitary drinking. I tried to stand by him, while my brother's followed my mother. That was largely why I chose to learn to fly. And later bought a packet of cigarettes, to be in solidarity with him. The cigarettes, I tried 1 1/2, but really got nothing out of the experience, and gave the packet to an Italian visitor, by whom I had chanced to sit on the bus ride up the North Island, on my way home from Dunedin, in the south of the South Island(where I was at university) to Rotorua, at the centre of the Volcanic Plateau, in the North Island. 
I have smoked occasionally since when I wish to be seen as a rebel, or to be part of the social group- but as it really does nothing for me- I have never really had much incentive to continue- and obviously did not get addicted to the nicotine thank goodness!
I share the love of books- but my eyes are playing up these days- I find it a lot easier to read a computer screen- not sure why.
It is really great that you felt well enough to eat heartily of the shrimps!
Typically I have heard nothing from Bronwen re Mother's Day- Fale will have forgotten- at least I know there will be a posy of flowers for all us Mothers at church tomorrow...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not sure how to get these directly onto the post as I'm taking them from a different source than before - hope you can download them as it doesn't work for me when I try!!


Your pictures opened without problems, TNS. The cows look like what I was told were Jersey cows. Obviously, you would know more about that than my sources of info. lol

Happy to know the correct identity. Thanks

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, you mean a lot to us and thank you for sharing your story. Addiction is such a problem for so many and it hits us in many different ways, but alcohol and drugs are so ravaging to the life of the addict and the family. What a wise young lady you were to know the lady that you saw was your future and to want better.

A beautiful, talented and gracious lady you are. Oh yes, and a lovely teacher and friend. So many talents too. Feel so lucky to have met you on here. Thank you for making that wise choice all those years ago when you were so young. God had his arms around you and was whispering in your ear and you felt his touch and heard his voice.

How I treasure all the moments you give on here of support to all of us and we support you right back. Happy Mother's Day to you!!! You are like a mother to so many.
Big Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Julie check your email


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam, the receipts sound wonderful. I may try the cookies with Almond butter instead of PB, that way I can have one.


Happy birthday to you, Caren. Best wishes for a lovely day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora I think we are getting your thunder storm the wind has picked up and it has just started pouring rain. My poor trees.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Happy birthday to you, Caren. Best wishes for a lovely day.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you!!!  I have had a lovely day today. Got to play in my garden and watched races that had recorded, made rosemary jelly and lemon biscuits for myself. Both very good.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


Wow, this is beautiful!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Love the look of the chicken dish but will be substituting another creamy soup for the mushroom one as I have minor food allergy to mushrooms. Might also have to sub something else for the broccoli florets as they are not popular here.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren i hope you do not lose all of your blossoms, i understand. This is our third year for our peach tree and little fruits have started, praying for no frost!!! Have lost all the last two years. Happy Birthday, glad to hear you had a good day. Would you care to share the lemon biscuit receipt? ;-) :wink:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!!!  I have had a lovely day today. Got to play in my garden and watched races that had recorded, made rosemary jelly and lemon biscuits for myself. Both very good.


So good to hear that your day has been satisfying to you. You're a significant part of the tea party family, Caren, and important to each of us.

Ohio JOy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!!!  I have had a lovely day today. Got to play in my garden and watched races that had recorded, made rosemary jelly and lemon biscuits for myself. Both very good.


I'm a bit late but hope you had a fantastic birthday NanaCaren!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I will email the photos and see if that works. Worth the little extra time it takes.


nanaCaren got them through to me- quite idyllic!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I was delighted to find the new tp already. Starting the tp begins my week on an up note and is often when I choose to catch up. This am my feet are tolerating momentary
standing so I feel perhaps this episode of fibro?arthritis? 
may be over. Thanks be to our Lord. I will be very glad to get back to my usual activities this week. Will try a shortened Tai chi program tomorrow if all goes well. They both remain swollen though. I am so tired of staying in bed, reading and playing on the computer which is about all I can manage. I understand that the lady who has been helping me with the house is ill with another breakdown into exhaustion and her husband has wisely limited her schedule. I hope that helping me was not the straw that broke her proverbial back. I wish that I could do something for her. Her cell just goes to voicemail. I have found the pattern for the tv and I have some orchid variegated 4 Ply which I will try to make a scarf such as
Angora did. These are perfect for the weather her which at the moment is quite warm at least for an hour or two a day..
Last night a colorful sunset marked the end of day. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren i hope you do not lose all of your blossoms, i understand. This is our third year for our peach tree and little fruits have started, praying for no frost!!! Have lost all the last two years. Happy Birthday, glad to hear you had a good day. Would you care to share the lemon biscuit receipt? ;-) :wink:


dear Caren I seem to have overlooked you when I checked the birthdays last night! my humble apologies- and a Very Happy Birthday wish- for what is left of the day!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> . And if the rain comes back for Mother's Day, doesn't that just mean we get to spend the day curled up with our knitting?


I like your way of thinking!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been a busy bee today, Mom has been getting good nights sleep and today she wore me out!!! We cleaned her room from ceiling to floor, moved her clothes around in her closet as she wants to go through them and donate a lot of them as she rarely wears the dressier clothes any longer. As she said there are women out there searching high and low for good clothes. My Uncle bought Mom's clothes at Dillard's and Foley's and a few other as she calls them "name" brand stores. A lot of her outfits still have the tags on them, I have researched this area and there is a group that helps women that are getting back into the workforce with quality clothing. So, we are going through 2 closets worth of clothing hopefully to get it down to one at least, (hopefully a half a closet full, LOL)
I probably won't be online much till Sunday evening as Daniel has warned me that he has plans for "us" starting tomorrow afternoon. He was too tired to drive in tonight but will be here in the morning instead. I have no idea what he has up his sleeve, but I did tell him that his Nan wants a Belgian waffle with strawberries and whipped cream for breakfast on Mother's day, ROFL. I'm sure she will get it !!! 
Will check back in the morning, I'm too pooped to scoot tonight, LOL, my bed is calling for me and I'm ready to answer!! 
Sending Rainbows and Sunshine, Moonbeams and stars to light your night skies... 
Hugs,
M.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren i hope you do not lose all of your blossoms, i understand. This is our third year for our peach tree and little fruits have started, praying for no frost!!! Have lost all the last two years. Happy Birthday, glad to hear you had a good day. Would you care to share the lemon biscuit receipt? ;-) :wink:


I hope you don't get frost that would be terrible. 
Thank you for the birthday wishes. 
No problem sharing the biscuit receipt, a blast from the past. : )

￼Lemon Biscuits
Makes: Approx. 36
Ingredients:
4 oz (125g) unsalted butter, softened 4 oz (125g) caster sugar
1 large egg yolk
Finely grated rind of one large lemon 8 oz (250g) S.R. flour
Method:
Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment
Cream together the butter and caster sugar in a bowl, beat in the egg yolk and lemon rind. Sieve in the flour and thoroughly mix to make a firm dough.
Roll out the dough to a thickness of one-quarter inch thick (one-half centimetre). Cut biscuits with a two-and-a-half inch (six centimetre) biscuit cutter and arrange on the prepared baking sheets.
Prick biscuits lightly with a fork and chill for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas Regulo 4
Bake the biscuits for about 10 minutes until lightly golden round the edges. If desired, sprinkle with a little granulated
￼sugar and allow to harden on the baking trays for a few minutes, before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
Store in a cool dry place


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So good to hear that your day has been satisfying to you. You're a significant part of the tea party family, Caren, and important to each of us.
> 
> Ohio JOy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm a bit late but hope you had a fantastic birthday NanaCaren!!!!


I enjoyed my day very much. Nothing better for a petrolhead than getting to watch races without interruptions. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> dear Caren I seem to have overlooked you when I checked the birthdays last night! my humble apologies- and a Very Happy Birthday wish- for what is left of the day!


 Thank you dear friend. No need to apologize, you have a lot on your mind I would have forgotten myself except for the face-time from the grand daughters bright and early.
I will be spending Mother's Day with my mum. We are having a BBQ. as long as it doesn't rain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Almost missed it. You probably won't even see this now on time but hope you are celebrating in style. A special day for all of us here on the KTP and for anyone who knows you. The day you were born.

Big Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Almost missed it. You probably won't even see this now on time but hope you are celebrating in style. A special day for all of us here on the KTP and for anyone who knows you. The day you were born.
> 
> Big Hugs


Thank you. I am celebrating in style, catching up on TKP and a few other sites. Chatting with some of my petrolhead buddies and knitting on my TV scarf. I have almost finished the second ball of yarn.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Almost missed it. You probably won't even see this now on time but hope you are celebrating in style. A special day for all of us here on the KTP and for anyone who knows you. The day you were born.
> 
> Big Hugs


ditto! We should always celebrate days when good people are born. Very thankful for that.
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ditto! We should always celebrate days when good people are born. Very thankful for that.
> Carol (IL)


   Thank you very much. You are all making me blush.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For anyone wanting the receipt for the Rosemary Jelly. It really is very good if you like rosemary. 


Rosemary Jelly

Ingredients:
2 lbs (900g) cooking apples, washed and cut into chunks
bunch of fresh rosemary, plus some extra short sprigs about 2" long
juice of one lemon
2 Imp. pints (2.4 US pints/38 US fl oz/1.15 litres) water
2 lbs (900g) sugar
few drops cochineal

Method:
Place the roughly chopped apple (do not peel or core), washed rosemary cut into shortish lengths, lemon juice and water into a large stainless steel pan. Bring to the boil, cover the pan and reduce the heat to a very gentle simmer for 30-40 minutes, or until the fruit has completely pulped. Strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight.

Next day measure the extract and make up to 2 Imp. pints (2.4 US pints/1.15 litres) with water. Pour this into a clean pan. Bring to the boil over a medium heat and add the sugar, stirring continuously. When the sugar has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard until a set is achieved.

Remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter to disperse froth, then add a few drops of cochineal to colour it a bright pink.

Allow the jelly to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars. Pour boiling water over the reserved tips and submerge them in each jar. Cover and seal.

Notes:
Rosemary Jelly is traditionally coloured pink, this goes back to the eighteenth century and was so it could be recognised easily on a crowded table.

This is ready to eat as soon as it's set, but if you leave it for a few months in a cool dry cupboard, the flavour will intensify, the extra little sprig in the jar will add flavour.

By 'bunch' I mean quite a lot, about a dozen 8-10 inch stems with side-shoots.

Dave

I didn't wait for it to set today drizzled it over my boiled egg as soon as it cooled down today. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, NanaCaren! Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.
> 
> All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


I love the pictures, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nana Caren - Happy Birthday - I have been tied up (not really) all day and just came in now. 

Happy Birthday and I hope you had a wonderful day and a great year! Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Spider said:


> The sky is beautiful and the color of the flowers against it is so pretty. Are they considered flowers ?


Yes Spider - the blooms/flowers are a favorite of hummingbirds.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Too true about losing the sunshine, Sandy, but hasn't it been lovely this week? I've been enjoying watching the activity at my bird feeders, and even managed to get the front yard mowed for a second time yesterday, so it's a very nice view past my monitor at the moment. And if the rain comes back for Mother's Day, doesn't that just mean we get to spend the day curled up with our knitting?


I love your additude!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful plant. Made me think of a burning bush it is so vibrant. Ocotillo must be a type of cactus. How long do the blooms last?


Fully open they last a week or so, but they all open at different times so the "show" can last for weeks. They bloom off and on all summer depending on our rain and temps.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ, how wonderful to see photos by your husband when a short time ago he was not well at all. How thankful I am to see these gorgeous photos that he took and you are sharing. Amazing colors and yes, that sky color would make beautiful yarn. Those photos show us how much better he is feeling and to know he is enjoying life again means you are too. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Prayers answered.


So on point Angora thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think swinging and taking a nap on the back patio sounds great.

sam



FranVan said:


> Hi Sam, love all the recipes. I bake loads of peanut butter cookies. As my friends and family love them. But will sub. Splenda for the sugar. Have it in the cupboard. Have been mulching the front flower beds. I am thankfully done. I, to love chicken . So many recipes that call for chicken. Have not-knitted this week. Trying to knit cotton towels and washcloths. Really just want to swing and nap on the back patio. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, this is beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am celebrating in style, catching up on TKP and a few other sites. Chatting with some of my petrolhead buddies and knitting on my TV scarf. I have almost finished the second ball of yarn.


If you were closer we would have had a night on the town. Maybe next year. :wink:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!!!  I have had a lovely day today. Got to play in my garden and watched races that had recorded, made rosemary jelly and lemon biscuits for myself. Both very good.


Sending birthday wishes Caren!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we - i am back - ayden's team won - he batted in four runs -made three runs himself. he is oh so serious when he plays.

i just finished catching up on last week and we are already on page six here - we have been a chatty bunch.

sassafras - i did want to give a cheer for you medical information - sending you tons of healing energy.

spider - prayers and positive energy for your husband.

now to catch up.

myfanwy - i think that was a right and just decision on your part to withhold some of the money. it could help bring resolution around even quicker.

sam

avery has a game at ten in the morning - heidi want to leave at a quarter of - it remains to be seen whether or not i can rise to the occassion. that is awfully early. lol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


OH WOW, lovely flowers, the color is awesome, and the sky is beautiful too. Thank you for sharing real eye candy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they worked perfectly - thanks for sharing.

sam



TNS said:


> Not sure how to get these directly onto the post as I'm taking them from a different source than before - hope you can download them as it doesn't work for me when I try!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OH WOW, lovely flowers, the color is awesome, and the sky is beautiful too. Thank you for sharing real eye candy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are so welcome patches!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cake sounds wonderful - most anxious to see the figures you made out of icing sugar - what talents you have. what are you knitting now?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The cake is just a simple victoria sponge with a chocolate filling and covered in icing, but Little Madam is having a gymnastics party and wants an appropriate cake. I thought I could get away with putting a couple of playpeople on it but she has seen one with figures made out of icing sugar and that's what she wants. I have made three figures - one doing the splits, one doing box splits and one doing a hand stand. Now I have to see if it will all go together!
> Thanks I will have a great week end and I shall make sure I have some knitting time.
> 
> By the way 12 May is FIBROMYALGIA AWARENESS DAY so I will be thinking of all fellow Fibromites and wearing my purple ribbon with pride.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Caren. I love anything lemon-thanks for the recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know - i keep forgetting that there are alternatives to peanut butter. i have never had almond butter but will look for it the next time i'm in meijers. i suppose one could use nutella but i have never tasted that either.

sam

let me know how they taste with the almond butter.



NanaCaren said:


> Sam, the receipts sound wonderful. I may try the cookies with Almond butter instead of PB, that way I can have one.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren i hope you do not lose all of your blossoms, i understand. This is our third year for our peach tree and little fruits have started, praying for no frost!!! Have lost all the last two years. Happy Birthday, glad to hear you had a good day. Would you care to share the lemon biscuit receipt? ;-) :wink:


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

azsticks - is ocotillo a type of cactus? the flowers are outstanding - beautiful color. do they have an odor?

tell your husband thanks so much for taking the pictures and thanks to you for sharing them

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have been a busy bee today, Mom has been getting good nights sleep and today she wore me out!!! We cleaned her room from ceiling to floor, moved her clothes around in her closet as she wants to go through them and donate a lot of them as she rarely wears the dressier clothes any longer. As she said there are women out there searching high and low for good clothes. My Uncle bought Mom's clothes at Dillard's and Foley's and a few other as she calls them "name" brand stores. A lot of her outfits still have the tags on them, I have researched this area and there is a group that helps women that are getting back into the workforce with quality clothing. So, we are going through 2 closets worth of clothing hopefully to get it down to one at least, (hopefully a half a closet full, LOL)
> I probably won't be online much till Sunday evening as Daniel has warned me that he has plans for "us" starting tomorrow afternoon. He was too tired to drive in tonight but will be here in the morning instead. I have no idea what he has up his sleeve, but I did tell him that his Nan wants a Belgian waffle with strawberries and whipped cream for breakfast on Mother's day, ROFL. I'm sure she will get it !!!
> Will check back in the morning, I'm too pooped to scoot tonight, LOL, my bed is calling for me and I'm ready to answer!!
> Sending Rainbows and Sunshine, Moonbeams and stars to light your night skies...
> ...


Right back at you, blessed sleep and rest , with Joy in the morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is so good to hear from you again katynora - healing peaceful energy winging its way to you. are you close to the water where you live - am i correct - baimbridge island or am i thinking of someone else. you had to take a ferry last year so i am assuming an island somewhere.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Too true about losing the sunshine, Sandy, but hasn't it been lovely this week? I've been enjoying watching the activity at my bird feeders, and even managed to get the front yard mowed for a second time yesterday, so it's a very nice view past my monitor at the moment. And if the rain comes back for Mother's Day, doesn't that just mean we get to spend the day curled up with our knitting?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Nana Caren - Happy Birthday - I have been tied up (not really) all day and just came in now.
> 
> Happy Birthday and I hope you had a wonderful day and a great year! Shirley


Again, you are just an awesome Artist love your work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fresh applesauce - yummy.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> My apple trees have lots of blossoms this year. I also have blossoms on my Bramely apple trees. Should have lots of apples this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no peanut butter next week - promise.

sam



jheiens said:


> Somehow I know the moment I read the words 'dessert' and 'recipe; there would be peanut butter, high on the list of ingredients!!!
> 
> Wonder why that is true. lolol
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the broccoli is kind of an add in - not a definite part of the recipe - so it will be just as good without it.

i'm thinking cream of celery soup might work well with this.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Love the look of the chicken dish but will be substituting another creamy soup for the mushroom one as I have minor food allergy to mushrooms. Might also have to sub something else for the broccoli florets as they are not popular here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hear an uplift in your voice marge - great news that you are feeling some better. enjoy your tai chi - sending tons of healing energy your way.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Well I was delighted to find the new tp already. Starting the tp begins my week on an up note and is often when I choose to catch up. This am my feet are tolerating momentary
> standing so I feel perhaps this episode of fibro?arthritis?
> may be over. Thanks be to our Lord. I will be very glad to get back to my usual activities this week. Will try a shortened Tai chi program tomorrow if all goes well. They both remain swollen though. I am so tired of staying in bed, reading and playing on the computer which is about all I can manage. I understand that the lady who has been helping me with the house is ill with another breakdown into exhaustion and her husband has wisely limited her schedule. I hope that helping me was not the straw that broke her proverbial back. I wish that I could do something for her. Her cell just goes to voicemail. I have found the pattern for the tv and I have some orchid variegated 4 Ply which I will try to make a scarf such as
> Angora did. These are perfect for the weather her which at the moment is quite warm at least for an hour or two a day..
> Last night a colorful sunset marked the end of day. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Night all tired tonight, looking forward to tomorrow, trying to finish my wingspan, getting there, one more wing,  so happy love learning new things. Blessing to all, sending healing, joy, peace, laced with lots of love. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday caren - it sounds like you had a great day - yeah - will the grandsons come and help you celebrate later?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!!!  I have had a lovely day today. Got to play in my garden and watched races that had recorded, made rosemary jelly and lemon biscuits for myself. Both very good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we - i am back - ayden's team won - he batted in four runs -made three runs himself. he is oh so serious when he plays.
> 
> i just finished catching up on last week and we are already on page six here - we have been a chatty bunch.
> 
> ...


I don't want to seem domineering- but I know Lupe is sitting on more than $1000 of his money- and he is under the impression that I have it- I need to have some sort of bargaining power! Lupe's daughter Dove-inah is delighted at the idea of Aunty coming over, she volunteered that Uncle really misses New Zealand and me. ( I spoke with her while she had been left at home- there were not enough seat belts in the car to take her, and everyone else, and she was one very scared little girl- I was glad I had called)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren I apologize for not having wished you happy birthday earlier. Very tired today and kept forgetting. I hope you were able to have your BBQ. It sounded as if you had an enjoyable day. wishing you many many more.

Lurker I'm glad you are holding back some of the funds. You definitely needs some bargaining room and a real strong backbone right now, I am so glad your little niece that was left home told you some truth; that Fale misses you and NZ! 

I've enjoyed all the flowers posted. I'm heading off to shower and then to bed. Hope to sleep in a bit tomorrow morning. Will be praying for those in need be it physical, financial or emotional. May God grant you all a sense of peace and contentment. Hugs to you all. Gwenie


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad you called, too, Julie. I know that helped her feel more comfortable while being alone. I don't think it would be wrong for you to keep some of the money. He is your husband, and it could help you go see him. You would really find out what is going on. I cannot imagine how difficult this situation is for you, and for Fale. I also don't want you to let Lupe be domineering you! My only advice would be to think everything through before talking to Lupe. I would almost write everything down so that you will be prepared. You are strong and ultimately should do what is best for you!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> azsticks - is ocotillo a type of cactus? the flowers are outstanding - beautiful color. do they have an odor?
> 
> tell your husband thanks so much for taking the pictures and thanks to you for sharing them
> 
> sam


DH says you're welcome, and I believe they are part of the cactus family. The flowers do have a sweet smell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are several I would like to reply too- but I have been having a major problem getting the KP to load properly- I keep getting the option to 'kill' or 'wait', but am unable to get properly online with it. It has been so frustrating- because now I can't recall what I have replied to and what I have not- I suppose I could go through my posts- but I want to work on my wingspan! Please forgive me!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is so good to hear from you again katynora - healing peaceful energy winging its way to you. are you close to the water where you live - am i correct - baimbridge island or am i thinking of someone else. you had to take a ferry last year so i am assuming an island somewhere.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. I have been a bit better the past couple of days, in part because of all the warm, supportive words I've gotten here at KTP. Your memory is good; I am on the west side of the Sound, specifically in Port Orchard. I can't see the water from home, and only a glimpse of the Olympics, but the harbor is only 5 minutes away and I can ride the foot ferry over to Bremerton if I feel a need to go "boating."  Our lovely sunshine is likely to go away this weekend, and for some time after, so I'll probably just stay in and finish the TV scarf. I'll go over to Seattle to see sis next week and will take her the TV to wrap around her shoulders. Access time is limited. She's hoarding her strength for her DH and the children, but I can leave the scarf anyway so she'll have a hug, sort of.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, before I forget, and before May 10 ends on the East Coast, Happy Birthday, Caren!! I'm glad you got to spend the day doing things you love to do.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening all,

Happy birthday, Caren and to anyone else celebrating this week. 

Got a load out of Alabaster, AL at noon to Vicksburg, MS. I will mosey on up to Memphis in the morning. Glad I stopped when I did. Kept seeing lightening but didn't know if it was because of rain or just heat. Got an ice cream cone (yeah, Gwen, I know I said no more treats this week), parked and then the rain hit. Windshield needed cleaned anyway. Going to try to get in touch with the member who lives short of Memphis. Can't remember name so will have to search.

Nice hair cut. Such beautiful color. Mine is almost as long as yours was but it is salt and pepper. Ready for a cut but just don't know what style.

The cacti reminds me so much of the years I spent in southern AZ. Saved them so I can enjoy them over and over. Thank rooter DH for taking them. 

Julie, thank you for sharing your history with us and also your daily life. Prayers being sent so that you and Fale are reunited soon. Hang in there. We are all rooting (cheering) for you.

Glass to hear that you finally have a diagnosis and that it isn't scarier than what it really is. Hugs and prayers for continued healing.

Sam, cheer for me. Haven't seen a LL game in several years. What are r
the boys uniform colors?

Took a pic of kudzo today. I'll try to get it posted. It does take over. I remember seeing some growing sculptures (only word I can think of to describe them) along the interstates in the south. It absolutely covers the trees, posts, wires, fences and buildings. Hopefully I can get some pix this summer. 

Spider, fingers crossed in hopes that one of the interviews took. 

If I missed anyone, please remember you all are in my thoughts. Have a great weekend and Happy Mothers' Day to us all. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! You are beautiful not just INSIDE but also OUTSIDE! Love the hair cut. (Posted this on last KTP but want to make sure you say how much I love the hair cut and you!)


A Big Hug to you and thanks, Gwen! You are too sweet.

PupLover, hope you are taking it easy and know we are all sending healing energy to you.

I'm only on page 3, but the hike is on for tomorrow, so I'm heading off to bed early. I hope to get some pics to share!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Happy birthday, Caren and to anyone else celebrating this week.
> 
> ...


The leaf of the dreaded Kudzo looks quite pretty- pity it is such a menace!
I have actually spoken twice with Fale today, so that is all for the good. 
I gather your vehicle is your home when you are on the road- I think you are very brave.
I am working on wingspan triangle 8, #4- gradually getting there
Thank goodness this time I got in to the KTP without being told to 'kill it' or 'wait'!
I think much of America apart from Sam will be asleep by now, almost time for my tea- evening meal- maybe we will hear from Australia soon!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm up, but heading to bed soon. I hope you have a good day! Glad you talked to Fale!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't want to seem domineering- but I know Lupe is sitting on more than $1000 of his money- and he is under the impression that I have it- I need to have some sort of bargaining power! Lupe's daughter Dove-inah is delighted at the idea of Aunty coming over, she volunteered that Uncle really misses New Zealand and me. ( I spoke with her while she had been left at home- there were not enough seat belts in the car to take her, and everyone else, and she was one very scared little girl- I was glad I had called)


Julie,

You may have something there depending on her age and time of day she was left behind.

Also get ypur proof lined up about the funds. If you can prove it is his family that is sitting on more than enoughfunds for him to return home, you may be ableto gethim home.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Almost missed it. You probably won't even see this now on time but hope you are celebrating in style. A special day for all of us here on the KTP and for anyone who knows you. The day you were born.
> 
> Big Hugs


Hope you have had a lovely day


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have found that pasta needs to be added near the end of cooking in the Slow Cooker- it doesn't need much more time than normal I think (still working out just how much time it needs). Not sure about rice, but it isn't as fussy as pasta I don't think.
> 
> And now to go and get some meat for a slow cooker meal for tonight and more sausage meat for sugarsugar's sausage rolls again for tomorrow. Then maybe the vacumming but it may be time to go tot he footy. Which will mean vacumming this evening.


Goodness they must be popular then if you are making them again. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, you mean a lot to us and thank you for sharing your story. Addiction is such a problem for so many and it hits us in many different ways, but alcohol and drugs are so ravaging to the life of the addict and the family. What a wise young lady you were to know the lady that you saw was your future and to want better.
> 
> A beautiful, talented and gracious lady you are. Oh yes, and a lovely teacher and friend. So many talents too. Feel so lucky to have met you on here. Thank you for making that wise choice all those years ago when you were so young. God had his arms around you and was whispering in your ear and you felt his touch and heard his voice.
> 
> ...


Ditto, Ditto and Happy mother Day for tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday NanaCaren.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> When I went to download it asked what to open with and wouldn't open up with what it said. Beneath that it let you choose other, which I chose. Then it pulled up everything, so I chose applications, and then decided to try iphoto. If you have a Mac that will work, if not it might be something similar. First time I have ever figured out how to open something I couldn't open. Yippee.


I am so glad you could get to see them, Angora, and thanks for the info on getting them to open. Bravo on your command of the Mac! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I've had a PM from NanaCaren who will kindly repost them so they appear immediately without the downloading, for those who encounter problems.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much. At first I couldn't open them and I'm so happy because I decided to play around and told it to open it with other, which pulled up all my applications, then I double-clicked on iphoto and it opened for me. How glad I am because these are so wonderful. Is this your photography? Looks like out of a magazine. So lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are now in my photos and I can see them anytime I want.


Thanks for your kind comments, my DH took most of the photos and I take occasional ones as he has bought himself a 'big lens'(100-400mm zoom) which I can't always hold still, but gives nice results when I don't wobble it too much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I'm up, but heading to bed soon. I hope you have a good day! Glad you talked to Fale!


So was I! Sleep well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Well I was delighted to find the new tp already. Starting the tp begins my week on an up note and is often when I choose to catch up. This am my feet are tolerating momentary
> standing so I feel perhaps this episode of fibro?arthritis?
> may be over. Thanks be to our Lord. I will be very glad to get back to my usual activities this week. Will try a shortened Tai chi program tomorrow if all goes well. They both remain swollen though. I am so tired of staying in bed, reading and playing on the computer which is about all I can manage. I understand that the lady who has been helping me with the house is ill with another breakdown into exhaustion and her husband has wisely limited her schedule. I hope that helping me was not the straw that broke her proverbial back. I wish that I could do something for her. Her cell just goes to voicemail. I have found the pattern for the tv and I have some orchid variegated 4 Ply which I will try to make a scarf such as
> Angora did. These are perfect for the weather her which at the moment is quite warm at least for an hour or two a day..
> Last night a colorful sunset marked the end of day. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


Good to hear your pain has eased off a bit. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie,
> 
> You may have something there depending on her age and time of day she was left behind.
> 
> Also get ypur proof lined up about the funds. If you can prove it is his family that is sitting on more than enoughfunds for him to return home, you may be ableto gethim home.


I am treading a very fine line, busyworkerbee- I really need the family on my side, hopefully we are going to end up with him able to travel to spend time with the family, when I need a break, rather than going into a Rest Home. I am hoping to be awake enough to talk to Lupe later tonight- chances are that they are out at present.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Took a pic of kudzo today. I'll try to get it posted. It does take over. I remember seeing some growing sculptures (only word I can think of to describe them) along the interstates in the south. It absolutely covers the trees, posts, wires, fences and buildings. Hopefully I can get some pix this summer.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


It looks very attractive- but I can sure see how it would overtake everything and why it needs to be got rid of.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> By the way 12 May is FIBROMYALGIA AWARENESS DAY so I will be thinking of all fellow Fibromites and wearing my purple ribbon with pride.


Thanks for telling us, I didn't know! not had any publicity here in Guernsey..... and its a purple ribbon then, is it? My thoughts will join yours, PurpleFi. There seem to be a lot of us afflicted (luckily mine is mild compared to many, and fairly well controlled by medication)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto, Ditto and Happy mother Day for tomorrow.


And a big hug, and the hope that your Mother's Day is a lovely one for both you, and your Mum!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness they must be popular then if you are making them again. :thumbup:


I was going to do Brownies with Peanut Butter icing- but decided that DH wouldn't like them and maybe I should make something that he likes. And normally he doesn't like things like sausage rolls but these he does. Sure everyone else will too (mind you who knows if htey will turn out as well as everthing was so carefully measured (not) last time I will never get them the same!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam, thanks for the recipes especially the scrumptious Asian chicken/rice dish. 
I've given up mowing the grass here in Guernsey by digging the whole plot up and planting various perennials, shrubs and veg.s. But then its a small back garden, not on your scale! In Alderney we have only balconies so just flower pots, but grass does appear in them as a weed....
Sounds like you and the Kids are in for an entertaining summer. I hope the weather behaves itself for a change. We had a glorious week of sun and warm (to us) temperatures, but now it has reverted to cool winds and rain. Luckily the good weather was here whilst my sister visited, so she saw Guernsey at its best.
Thanks again for looking after us all at your TP. Three cheers for thewren :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sam, thanks for the recipes especially the scrumptious Asian chicken/rice dish.
> I've given up mowing the grass here in Guernsey by digging the whole plot up and planting various perennials, shrubs and veg.s. But then its a small back garden, not on your scale! In Alderney we have only balconies so just flower pots, but grass does appear in them as a weed....
> Sounds like you and the Kids are in for an entertaining summer. I hope the weather behaves itself for a change. We had a glorious week of sun and warm (to us) temperatures, but now it has reverted to cool winds and rain. Luckily the good weather was here whilst my sister visited, so she saw Guernsey at its best.
> Thanks again for looking after us all at your TP. Three cheers for thewren :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hip Hip Hooray! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was going to do Brownies with Peanut Butter icing- but decided that DH wouldn't like them and maybe I should make something that he likes. And normally he doesn't like things like sausage rolls but these he does. Sure everyone else will too (mind you who knows if htey will turn out as well as everthing was so carefully measured (not) last time I will never get them the same!


You cant go wrong! They will be yummy as always. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hip Hip Hooray! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hip Hip Hooray! For Sam :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the team I was going for in the football game i went lost. But the state game South Australai won really well.

Happy Birthday NanaCaren- I too missed it, but haven't done more than a very quick scan of yesterday digest and don't think I will do much more for tonights either. Maryanne has just given me a jigsaw puzzle of one of Turners painters thinking we could do some tonight so I will working on that this evening. We currently have a Turner exhibition here with many of the paintings normally on display in the Tate Gallery in London over here for a coupl eof months. I went a few weeks ago with Vicky and Davcid and MAryanne went recently which gave her the idea. She figured I like Turner and jigsaw puzzles so it seemed a good thing to get me. And what we don't get done tonight we might be able do tomorrow afternoon with my family- some of my family members like puzzles to.

Well I showed DH the cows and after he told me they were strange shaped sheep he said that they were Guernseys. They had a few of them on the farm, but mainly Jerseys and Frisians. They even had a few Brahmans


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hip Hip Horray for Sam. And thats the three cheers done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the team I was going for in the football game i went lost. But the state game South Australai won really well.
> 
> Happy Birthday NanaCaren- I too missed it, but haven't done more than a very quick scan of yesterday digest and don't think I will do much more for tonights either. Maryanne has just given me a jigsaw puzzle of one of Turners painters thinking we could do some tonight so I will working on that this evening. We currently have a Turner exhibition here with many of the paintings normally on display in the Tate Gallery in London over here for a coupl eof months. I went a few weeks ago with Vicky and Davcid and MAryanne went recently which gave her the idea. She figured I like Turner and jigsaw puzzles so it seemed a good thing to get me. And what we don't get done tonight we might be able do tomorrow afternoon with my family- some of my family members like puzzles to.
> 
> Well I showed DH the cows and after he told me they were strange shaped sheep he said that they were Guernseys. They had a few of them on the farm, but mainly Jerseys and Frisians. They even had a few Brahmans


Sounds a lovely, thoughtful gift! My Bronwen has forgotten again! Or left it a bit late- but I don't want to be hinting too loudly- our relationship has been getting so much easier in recent months- I think I was picking up on her anxiety about how they would survive without Peter working, and translating it into exasperation with myself- would be good if she would confide more- but I am usually the last to know!
But she is out working properly now- no longer in training! (just doing her two papers as well for her Diploma)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Good night, my dears. It is time I went to bed. The Research Day at the Univ was most enjoyable. The postgrads work hard and it shows. Their talks were interesting and showed purpose. I'm back in the Univ tomorrow but for the half day only, at a gathering to celebrate the life and work of one of our retired Profs who has been an influence for good for decades. I love and respect that man.


Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


What wonderful pictures of ocotillo, reminds me of spring in the desert, many years ago. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


What a beautiful colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What a beautiful colour!


ref. the wild orchids- they are indeed a lovely colour!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> No worries here with opening them. Looks a lovely place, will see if DH can pick the cows (what type I mean I hope he can see the cows!) But he loves looking at cows and working out which they are. Comes of being the son of a dairy farmer.


Hi Darowil, the cows are all Guernseys here - have to be! (or first cross guernsey breed) They are very similar to the old lost Alderney breed, and like the tiny pretty Jerseys, produce very rich milk with naturally golden cream. Even the fat in their meat is golden, due to a genetic trait which means they do not metabolise the vitamin A (I think) from plants the same way as other breeds. OK, end of lecture! just enjoy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, well its Sat evening and am caught up again. Sam thanks for another tea party and recipes. Another sunny day today, about 25c i think but from Monday on it is supposed to be around 15c and rain they say! I hope we do get some of this lot. 
I had a nice couple of hours with some friends for a cuppa (popular thing this cuppa business) lol, and have just had a hot chip sandwich (not healthy but i dont care) for tea. Usual rubbish on tv so will play games on laptop i think. My son and girlfriend and my mum and (i hope my daughter too) are coming for the afternoon. I will say Happy Mothers Day for Sunday to everyone here. I hope you all get to enjoy the day.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Caren did I miss your birthday?, i am really sorry and hope you had a great day. lyn xx

My peach tree has had loads of flowers again this year, I have had it for 3 years now but unfortunately it has a desease called leaf curl and although i have sprayed it as advised from garden center it still has it and the peaches either don't get bigger than a pea and drop off or don't form at all. This is the second peach tree that has succumbed to it and think i will just uproot and stick to the cherries and plums that i have. I do love peaches so will have to just buy them when they are in the shops. lyn x



Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren i hope you do not lose all of your blossoms, i understand. This is our third year for our peach tree and little fruits have started, praying for no frost!!! Have lost all the last two years. Happy Birthday, glad to hear you had a good day. Would you care to share the lemon biscuit receipt? ;-) :wink:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My apple trees have lots of blossoms this year. I also have blossoms on my Bramely apple trees. Should have lots of apples this year.


They'll keep the bees busy! Your garden looks so green and inviting. thanks for the photo.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Your pictures opened without problems, TNS. The cows look like what I was told were Jersey cows. Obviously, you would know more about that than my sources of info. lol
> 
> Happy to know the correct identity. Thanks
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hello Joy, the cows are Guernsey, not Jerseys, but many people confuse them as they are both Channel Island breeds, more related to the old French and other continental European breeds than the British ones. Jerseys are usually dark faced with huge limpid eyes (I think of them as Bambi cows) and often darker legs, and they are even smaller.
http://photos-for-you.com/jersey-cow-1/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Now this is really calling on your artistic talents. Icing people. It sure sounds like a lovely cake and quite elegant and then the icing to suit the granddaughter. What could be better.
> 
> I didn't know it was Fibromyalgia Awareness Day coming up so thanks for that. Guess my body knew it was coming up because it played havoc with me for a few days. Sure don't understand it but sure do feel it. Also didn't know purple was the color for it. Now I feel the need for some purple yarn. :wink:


Sorry your fm is playing up. I actually managed to walk a mile and half on Thursday with another KPer (who has now become a very close friend) along the river Thames from Ham House to Richmond. I shall try and walk to the shops today but don't think I will be going quite so far. Pin a purple ribbon on your jacket you'll be surprised how many people ask you what it is for.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> the cake sounds wonderful - most anxious to see the figures you made out of icing sugar - what talents you have. what are you knitting now?
> 
> sam


Good morning Sam from sunny Surrey. I am supposed to be knitting Mr Ps aran jumper, but I am knitting a 'Mini Me' this is for our WI group, they want everyone to make themselves in knitting and seeing as I got volunteered to run the group I'm doing mine first so I know what I am doing (some hope).
How are you today?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am treading a very fine line, busyworkerbee- I really need the family on my side, hopefully we are going to end up with him able to travel to spend time with the family, when I need a break, rather than going into a Rest Home. I am hoping to be awake enough to talk to Lupe later tonight- chances are that they are out at present.


Still it is very good idea to document and have copies of everything your end. Hope it all works out soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for telling us, I didn't know! not had any publicity here in Guernsey..... and its a purple ribbon then, is it? My thoughts will join yours, PurpleFi. There seem to be a lot of us afflicted (luckily mine is mild compared to many, and fairly well controlled by medication)


The UK has a day in Sept for FM but they also acknowledge Internation FM Day too 12 May.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Still it is very good idea to document and have copies of everything your end. Hope it all works out soon.


Thanks! I really could do with a few certainties!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

********UK FIBROMYALGIA AWARENESS WEEK 8 - 15 SEPTEMBER*******


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For those that can't get the photos that TNS posted to open, hope this works.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, NanaCaren! Sorry I missed it!


Thank you.  You didn't miss it I get to celebrate all week end thanks to Mother's Day being on Sunday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> For those that can't get the photos that TNS posted to open, hope this works.


Well arent you clever? Thanks, lovely photos TNS :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nana Caren - Happy Birthday - I have been tied up (not really) all day and just came in now.
> 
> Happy Birthday and I hope you had a wonderful day and a great year! Shirley


Robins and pussy willows are signs of spring here too. Love the butterfly too. Looks similar to the one on the card from my mum. Three of my favorite springtime things all one one. Thank you so much.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


The bees are building up quite nicely but not rapidly. The postgrads are a great bunch of young 'uns and not so young and they do appreciate support from their retired female Prof!! As to wild orchids. Oh TNS! I'd like to suggest early purple orchid as the name for yours but I'm far from trustworthy!! They are difficult and when I and my co-author published Flora Hibernica in 2001, he insisted that he could name the plants in the various photographs. All were wrong and we had to eat a huge slice of humble pie when one of the national orchid experts chastised us. We deserved all we got. In the 2nd edition all are correct!! See why I quail in the face of native orchids. Beautiful photograph and It does my heart good to see them. Our early purples are just about to flower, having been delayed by the cold weather. Cool and showery here today. Is it Cobo Forest on Guernsey? I remember a visit with a lovely lad I met on holiday there in the early 1960s. I'll say no more!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The bees are building up quite nicely but not rapidly. The postgrads are a great bunch of young 'uns and not so young and they do appreciate support from their retired female Prof!! As to wild orchids. Oh TNS! I'd like to suggest early purple orchid as the name for yours but I'm far from trustworthy!! They are difficult and when I and my co-author published Flora Hibernica in 2001, he insisted that he could name the plants in the various photographs. All were wrong and we had to eat a huge slice of humble pie when one of the national orchid experts chastised us. We deserved all we got. In the 2nd edition all are correct!! See why I quail in the face of native orchids. Beautiful photograph and It does my heart good to see them. Our early purples are just about to flower, having been delayed by the cold weather. Cool and showery here today. Is it Cobo Forest on Guernsey? I remember a visit with a lovely lad I met on holiday there in the early 1960s. I'll say no more!!


 :thumbup:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For those that can't get the photos that TNS posted to open, hope this works.


worked beautifully! I think it is past my bed time, but I have only the ends now to darn in on the wingspan for my friend, and Monday I must look for a button! If it is not too wet!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone very much for all the birthday wishes. Was not expecting them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know - i keep forgetting that there are alternatives to peanut butter. i have never had almond butter but will look for it the next time i'm in meijers. i suppose one could use nutella but i have never tasted that either.
> 
> sam
> 
> let me know how they taste with the almond butter.


I will let you know how they turn out. If they taste really good I may bring them with me in July.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> fresh applesauce - yummy.
> 
> sam


I am looking forward to it this year as it will be my own apples instead of someone else's.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the broccoli is kind of an add in - not a definite part of the recipe - so it will be just as good without it.
> 
> i'm thinking cream of celery soup might work well with this.
> 
> sam


YUMMY, cream of celery soup.

Celery Soup
Serves: 1
Ingredients:
4 oz (115g) celery, roughly chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1/2 onion, chopped
7 fl. oz (200ml) hot chicken stock
1 tbs 915ml) olive oil

To Serve:
1 tbs (15ml) double cream
freshly chopped parsley

Method:

Heat the oil in a saucepan and cook the garlic, onion and celery over a low heat for 5 minutes, until softened.

Add the chicken stock and bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10-12 minutes.

Transfer the soup to a blender and liquidise.

To serve, pour the soup into a bowl, add a swirl of double cream and a sprinkling of freshly chopped parsley.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will let you know how they turn out. If they taste really good I may bring them with me in July.


ref. Sam's comment of never having tasted Nutella- I was very disappointed at first, because the chocolate is predominant- but now I am rather partial to it- You like chocolate don't you Sam? I would suggest you try the Nutella, one day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I really must go to bed!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday caren - it sounds like you had a great day - yeah - will the grandsons come and help you celebrate later?
> 
> sam


Not this year. but will Elishia and her boys will be at Mum's on sunday. That is always a fun time too and the mess is mostly outside by the beach. I will try to remember to take pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Caren did I miss your birthday?, i am really sorry and hope you had a great day. lyn xx
> 
> My peach tree has had loads of flowers again this year, I have had it for 3 years now but unfortunately it has a desease called leaf curl and although i have sprayed it as advised from garden center it still has it and the peaches either don't get bigger than a pea and drop off or don't form at all. This is the second peach tree that has succumbed to it and think i will just uproot and stick to the cherries and plums that i have. I do love peaches so will have to just buy them when they are in the shops. lyn x


Thank you, I had avery good day.

I was ready to give up on my apple trees. I would love to have cherry and plum trees. I have blue berries but it seems the birds and deer like them too. I do have a currant bush that produces pounds and pounds of currants. My sister takes half of them and makes currant cordial, it is very good. I dry my half and use them in baking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well arent you clever? Thanks, lovely photos TNS :thumbup: :thumbup:


My sister sends me photos that won't open all the time and I have had to find ways to open them. Doesn't always work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> worked beautifully! I think it is past my bed time, but I have only the ends now to darn in on the wingspan for my friend, and Monday I must look for a button! If it is not too wet!


I have yet to start mine, it is still on the top of the list. It is raining gently here now. Lots of heavy rain last night though.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> no peanut butter next week - promise.
> 
> sam


As Tim says when he isn't sure that he believes what he's just been told, "Oh yeah . . . right."

Thanks for being you and for being our host, Sam. Your dry wit catches us by surprise quite often and we love it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds a lovely, thoughtful gift! My Bronwen has forgotten again! Or left it a bit late- but I don't want to be hinting too loudly- our relationship has been getting so much easier in recent months- I think I was picking up on her anxiety about how they would survive without Peter working, and translating it into exasperation with myself- would be good if she would confide more- but I am usually the last to know!
> But she is out working properly now- no longer in training! (just doing her two papers as well for her Diploma)


The puzzle is really hard- colours are so similar in so many different areas. didn't make much progress as I got really tired. KP is much easier and no vacumming done. Will go to bed at 9 which is only 15 muinutes away.

It is drizzling outside and we do have heavy rain forcast overnight so we will see. But while much cooler tomorrow most of the rain should be overnight and then in the evening tomorrow. MInd you it is meant to be heavy rain at 9pm and no sign of it being heavy yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have yet to start mine, it is still on the top of the list. It is raining gently here now. Lots of heavy rain last night though.


Love the picture! Right back at you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The puzzle is really hard- colours are so similar in so many different areas. didn't make much progress as I got really tired. KP is much easier and no vacumming done. Will go to bed at 9 which is only 15 muinutes away.
> 
> It is drizzling outside and we do have heavy rain forcast overnight so we will see. But while much cooler tomorrow most of the rain should be overnight and then in the evening tomorrow. MInd you it is meant to be heavy rain at 9pm and no sign of it being heavy yet.


Goodnight, enjoy your day tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Darowil, the cows are all Guernseys here - have to be! (or first cross guernsey breed) They are very similar to the old lost Alderney breed, and like the tiny pretty Jerseys, produce very rich milk with naturally golden cream. Even the fat in their meat is golden, due to a genetic trait which means they do not metabolise the vitamin A (I think) from plants the same way as other breeds. OK, end of lecture! just enjoy.


As you will have seen further down DH did know they were Guerneys. I asked why his father had so many types and he relasie dthat he didn't know- and wishe dhe had asked his father. Didn't kno wif he simply got availabe cows or deliberately had a mix for the different qualities of thier milk. 
In fact I just went down and told David about the golden colour in the cream and he commented that they had a very yellow cream like he has never seen anywhere boefre- which got him wondering whether it was the cream from the Guernseys which caused this unusual colour.
MAryanne just told me that Jersey cows don't produce A1 protein so I looked this up and neither do Guernsey cows- and it is the A1 that seems to be most responsible for the milk allergies. Until the 1970s Jersey cows were the most common dairy cows over here but now they use Holsteins which have the A1 protein- so this may be why an increasing number of people are complaining of milk allergies . And most other milk producing animals also don't have this A1 protein (and neither do Asian cows- didn't know there cows were any different. I just thought they were skinny becuase they didn't eat enough. Maybe it is because they are just not as solid as 'normal' cows.) The things I find out as a result of the KTP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


Well whatever they are they are beautiful.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for posting the pictures of blooms from wherever you are, They are so pretty and lush-looking.

Our daffodils are gone but the lilacs in the side yard are still blooming. We've severely thinned the huge clump growing there and next year we'll prune the reminder to a more approachable height. At the moment, they are too tall to be appreciated at ground level. However, from the second floor, looking down they are lovely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> For those that can't get the photos that TNS posted to open, hope this works.


Thanks NanaCaren and TNS. Lovely pics wasnt able to open them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Mothers Day to all where it is already Sunday!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope you don't get frost that would be terrible.
> Thank you for the birthday wishes.
> No problem sharing the biscuit receipt, a blast from the past. : )
> 
> ...


Yummmmmm will have to make these soon!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I enjoyed my day very much. Nothing better for a petrolhead than getting to watch races without interruptions. :lol: :lol:


That sounds perfect!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all where it is already Sunday!


Julie is in Sunday (for a whole 15 minutes), Sugarsugar is about 2 hours off and me about 2 1/2 hours off.
Infact puplover you got in about 5 minutes after it turned to Mothers Day for Julie.
Happy Mothers Day Julie.
Nigh tnight I'm off to bed (45 minutes later than I had planned so that is actually better).


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

TNS said:


> Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


Oh I love this color, we have wild azaleas, but I my favorite dirt road where they grow in abundance has been closed do to wash outs from all the rain. I hope to be able to bicycle up soon, it's also my favorite fishing spot! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Commented on last weeks tp before i realized the new one was started and craft or chemo brain struck and cant remember who or what, so sorry!
> 
> Only got to 54°f here today, the furnace may have to come back on as sposed to rain tomorrow and be chilly thru Monday. Had a good day with mom, had the best restaurant meal I have had in a very long time shrimp n grits. I have heard of it many times but never seen it on a menu it was their special today and special it was! The shrimp were huge, the grits were creamy and cheesy, there was lots of bacon, tomatoes, shitake mushrooms and scallions sprinkled on top, brought a bit home for DH to try and he concurred, hats off to the chef. We emailed them to let them know and to encourage them to add it as a regular menu item.
> 
> Julie, i have been here for a while but had not heard this part of your life story before. I thankfully have not had any issues of my own with addiction (except maybe to books) my ex is an alcoholic, so I do have some knowledge of the disease. I am very thankful that you recognized your problem and were able to make and stick to your decision and desire to be sober (this goes for you also Zoe, and anyone else on our family with this issue) You are dear to my heart and I am so glad that you are here with us and share support and friendship. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Sounds like you had a great time....I agree with you about Julie's decision...she, Zoe and Marianne are my heroes with you coming in a close second with your courage dealing with your treatment. Hope you have a great weekend.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> For those that can't get the photos that TNS posted to open, hope this works.


Thank you!!! It wouldn't open for me.. love the fireworks for sure.. and I want that hat!! LOL. I did find a pattern to knit a hat, may have to start on that soon!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have been a busy bee today, Mom has been getting good nights sleep and today she wore me out!!! We cleaned her room from ceiling to floor, moved her clothes around in her closet as she wants to go through them and donate a lot of them as she rarely wears the dressier clothes any longer. As she said there are women out there searching high and low for good clothes. My Uncle bought Mom's clothes at Dillard's and Foley's and a few other as she calls them "name" brand stores. A lot of her outfits still have the tags on them, I have researched this area and there is a group that helps women that are getting back into the workforce with quality clothing. So, we are going through 2 closets worth of clothing hopefully to get it down to one at least, (hopefully a half a closet full, LOL)
> I probably won't be online much till Sunday evening as Daniel has warned me that he has plans for "us" starting tomorrow afternoon. He was too tired to drive in tonight but will be here in the morning instead. I have no idea what he has up his sleeve, but I did tell him that his Nan wants a Belgian waffle with strawberries and whipped cream for breakfast on Mother's day, ROFL. I'm sure she will get it !!!
> Will check back in the morning, I'm too pooped to scoot tonight, LOL, my bed is calling for me and I'm ready to answer!!
> Sending Rainbows and Sunshine, Moonbeams and stars to light your night skies...
> ...


Sorry your mom wore you out but delighted that she feels so well! What a job cleaning out closets.
I'm sure Daniel has something very special planned for Mother's Day weekend. And you deserve it!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


Beautiful


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, up and ready to start my day. Have my coffee and reading up on KTP, rain and warm today, but that is OK, don't want to do to much any way.
Pray all feel better to day than yesterday. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> For those that can't get the photos that TNS posted to open, hope this works.


Nice pictures,


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Good morning all. Happy weekend to everyone. It is supposed to rain again today, we are floating away in South Carolina...in between rain I am hoping to put some more plants into my garden space around the patio. I have been working to clean out the area and can finally see an end. Just a few more plants and pine needles to dress it off. 
I have knitted 2 more sweaters for the Ukraine, makes a total of 4. I am trying to knit 1 a month and am behind 1 sweater. My goal is 12 but I have to have them ready to ship in November with the Joy Boxes, better get to knitting faster, right?
I hope you all have a great weekend all over the world. God Bless you all. PittyPat


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ref. Sam's comment of never having tasted Nutella- I was very disappointed at first, because the chocolate is predominant- but now I am rather partial to it- You like chocolate don't you Sam? I would suggest you try the Nutella, one day!


I hadn't had nutella until recently when it was main topping ln dessert pizza. Yummy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have yet to start mine, it is still on the top of the list. It is raining gently here now. Lots of heavy rain last night though.


Thanks, and I won't forget!!!!! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

For those already on Sunday, Happy Mother's Day!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!! 
I fell asleep sitting here at my desk, LOL.. C was gracious enough to wake me and I went right to my bed. I woke around 2 ish, grabbed up my bear cub project and managed to get most of the second leg done! (I had it done but somehow my row counter advanced and I had already cut the yarn when I realized I was 2 inches short! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: So will work this morning finishing the last leg, then have the tail and I can stuff and put him together!! This is a fantastic pattern and one of the easiest of the bears that I have attempted to make! (Yes when he is done I'll post a picture, LOL)
Gwen's room organization has inspired me to change my room around. Or really to take down shelving that I really need space for more drawers to store yarn, ROFL. Maybe I can get Daniel to help me move the bookcase and desk.. if not C and I can come up with an idea I'm sure!
I did manage to get tomato plants back in the garden, of course it is going to rain again today, just hope they don't wash away again!! Need to purchase a few bell pepper plants as the one's I had from seeds just got so wet that they have withered now. But there are some beautiful plants waiting for me at my favorite hardware store!!!
I'll try to catch up reading the posts this evening, will be offline most of the day I'm sure. Daniel and I are going to be in the kitchen baking and cooking up a recipe that he wants to surprise me with. 
Take good care my friends, keeping you all in my prayers.. Julie, I have you right here in my heart always! Those with fibro, know that I keep you surrounded with a bubble for protection from the pain.. Zoe, I miss you sweet lady!! Daralene, such beautiful works you are doing.. sigh, just so enjoy! Darowil, hope your football team does well over the weekend (not sure if they play or not) puzzles are fantastic, wish I had a space to keep one going, but do have the internet challenges at least! So many others I would love to comment to also, but that would take toooo many pages, LOL. Just know that each and everyone of this party is so very special, keep the pictures coming, vent when needed and know we all have your back when necessary!! 
Love, Hugs and Prayers!!
M.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at this stage of the game they only get tshirts - ayden's is yellow on green and averys are green on white. they have their own black baseball pants and cleats.

drive carefully kathy.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to some pictures sorlenna.

hope it is warmer there than it is here.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> A Big Hug to you and thanks, Gwen! You are too sweet.
> 
> PupLover, hope you are taking it easy and know we are all sending healing energy to you.
> 
> I'm only on page 3, but the hike is on for tomorrow, so I'm heading off to bed early. I hope to get some pics to share!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are making me blush.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hip Hip Hooray! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers. it sounds so exciting you flitting from island to island when here is sit landlocked in midamerica. i need some excitement in my life but where to go. guess i will wait for july and the knit a palooza - that will be exciting.

sam



TNS said:


> Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be wearing some purple.....I pray for all of you who have FM ---


PurpleFi said:


> The cake is just a simple victoria sponge with a chocolate filling and covered in icing, but Little Madam is having a gymnastics party and wants an appropriate cake. I thought I could get away with putting a couple of playpeople on it but she has seen one with figures made out of icing sugar and that's what she wants. I have made three figures - one doing the splits, one doing box splits and one doing a hand stand. Now I have to see if it will all go together!
> Thanks I will have a great week end and I shall make sure I have some knitting time.
> 
> By the way 12 May is FIBROMYALGIA AWARENESS DAY so I will be thinking of all fellow Fibromites and wearing my purple ribbon with pride.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the pictures - your area of this world looks marvelous! It seems so quiet and serene.



TNS said:


> Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.
> 
> All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, just a quick call in as DH and I are just about to go pick up Luke from a wedding reception in Ayr and keep him overnight for the first time - don't know if I'll manage to sleep or not! :roll: 
AZ - your garden plants are lovely, and so different from anything we have here.
Nanacaren - Happy Belated Birthday!
Marianne - enjoy your day with Daniel, I'm sure whatever he has planned will be lovely.
TNS - That orchid is a beautiful colour!
Sam - Yaay for Ayden's team's win!
PittyPat - welcome to the Tea Party.
Happy Mother's Day to all of you celebrating this weekend. I think our's in the UK was in March?
Better go, see you all tomorrow if I'm not too exhausted! :roll: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know - i keep forgetting that there are alternatives to peanut butter. i have never had almond butter but will look for it the next time i'm in meijers. i suppose one could use nutella but i have never tasted that either.
> 
> sam
> 
> let me know how they taste with the almond butter.


Becareful. Sam...Nutella can be addicting! It is YUMMY!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kehinkle,
Enjoyed the kudzu-covered tree. I remember driving around Memphis many years ago and seeing these strange looking "creatures"....I always thought kudzu made the landscape spooky...my daughter and I would make up names and scenarios for those that we saw. I'll have to try to remember some of them.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS.....lovely, lovely, lovely...never get tired of the eye-candy! Flowers are such a treat! Thursday I got a bouquet of tulips from my daughter via the mail. What a surprise! The colors are so pretty. I'll post a picture later.
To all...keep those flower pictures coming...I love 'em! Each one is special.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


Beautiful. The color is so vibrant. I never knew that there was an orchid that grew on a stalk such as that. Made me think of gladiolus. (sp)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning all. Oh, and before I forget Happy Mother's Day to those who are already into Sunday!

Ohio Kathy be careful on your route as always. Glad you indulged in the ice cream cone! the picture of the kudzu cover tree was nice. I need to staet carrying my camera with me more. I'm forever seeing things in nature that I'd love to take pictures to share and can't because I don't have my camera. I've attempted to do shots with my iphone but then when I go to transfer them to the computer I must be doing something incorrectly.

I'm looking forward already to Marianne & C coming down this next week. Normally it would be my week to go up to their place but C's b-day is coming up and we've switched weeks. I'm looking forward to meeting their friend Deb and will be attempting to knit something for C for her b-day.

DH's birthday is this coming Wed (15th) and I actually got him to tell me something he wants. (a special brand pocket knife) I also have Marianne checking with her DS about a tablet that I saw on sale. Would love to get him both. He does so much for me and our family. Special guy.

Oh yes, *if anyone is interested in attending the knit-a-palooza July 19-21 in Defiance, OH please send me your email address in a PM. I'll gladly send you the information, send you my email and ask you to send me some particulars. Due to some special surprises planned I do need to have a count of who is attending.* It is really going to be fun and isn't too far out in the future! Also, we do have a few folks interested in sharing a hotel room so if you are interested in splitting the cost and having a roomie PLEASE post here on the TP asking others to contact you through a PM.

Will chat more later...gotta go knit. Hugs for all!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Dollyclaire--Didn't have a chance in the last tea party to tell you how much I enjoyed your memories of your husband digging the rocks out of your gardens and making beautiful places. DH's beloved grandfather did something similar, and even built a garage out of the rock he dug out. He was a country doctor and would bring back rock from some of the places he went (in those days, doctors went to the patients, which now seems hard to believe). He was often wakened at night, and when he couldn't sleep, he would work on the rocks and the garden He strung up lights so he could work even when it was dark. I enjoyed thinking about him again. And you're right, coal mining is hard, dangerous work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do. 

When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
I am always surprised when I see a recent picture as I have gone nearly white in the last 3 years. 4 years ago I had no grey hair. tells you something about stress .mind you I don't mind going grey but it still surprises me when I walk by a mirror and see my Mother and my Aunt!
It was a glorious day and did us both good.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam and my other friends. Happy Birthday Caren.

Thank You Sam for the great recipes and for being our wonderful host as always.

Sorry again for not being on as much as I wanted too but you know how that goes. I want to wish all the Mamma's out there a Happy Mother's Day and I pray you will be treated well on your special day. Take care my dear friends and will try to catch up with you all another time. My love to you all.
Strawberry aka Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful. The color is so vibrant. I never knew that there was an orchid that grew on a stalk such as that. Made me think of gladiolus. (sp)


Hi Qweniepooh, Ok what are you doing taking pills from the fountain of youth. You look fabulous! so pretty. Great Picture. What is your secret??? spill the beans toots...lol


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sam, Enjoyed the baseball stories. I grew up following a minor league team--they can be a lot of fun. We were always proud when "our" players made it to the parent major league team.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Nana Caren ! Have a fabulous birthday weekend!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ Sticks your Ocotillo Is just beautiful! I wish they bloomed all year!

Pontuf

Sticks]Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna who is this darling kitty in your avatar?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other friends. Happy Birthday Caren.
> 
> Thank You Sam for the great recipes and for being our wonderful host as always.
> 
> ...


Glad you had time to stop by for a few minutes. We've missed you. HOpe you've just been busy and no illness or sickness keeping you away.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


Beautiful scenery. I've been gray for several years...stays the same...salt and pepper. I wish it would just turn white. I know exactly what you mean about seeing your mother in the mirror....I'm exactly the same way. As I've gotten older, I look so much like her.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful pictures TNS!
Love the cows! So peaceful!

Pontuf



TNS said:


> Angora, and everyone - a few local scenes as promised earlier this week. will try to catch up in the morning. Meanwhile hope everyone is having/ has had a lovely evening, and gets a good nights rest.
> 
> All the pictures are of Guernsey. I'll post Alderney ones another time


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Nana Caren ! Have a fabulous birthday weekend!


and the same from me, enjoy every minute!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


The scenery in and around Banff is wonderful; everything looks so crisp and clear and the blue skies are perfect. I know what you mean about seeing your mother in the reflection. This happens to me too, even though I'm still dying my hair! It seems to be in a permanent mottled grey state without the 'help'. Mum's was the same (undyed) but eventually turned a pure white in her 70s, so I'm aiming for that eventually. As for you, Designer, you look great in the photo and its nice to see you in the picture.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna I just LOVE your haircut! You have beautiful hair! So flattering! Makes me want to get my hair cut shorter.

Pontuf


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Great chicken recipe as usual. I do a chicken breast and brocolli also. Stack brocolli, chicken, and some celery, mushrooms on top if you choose. Mix a cup and a half half part mayo, half sour cream, dash or two of curry powder, and top with prepared stuffing mix. In oven around 350, cook about 45 or so minutes depending on the thickness of the chickne. Makes a good Sunday dinner, the one pot variety. Have to have the cranberry sauce, mixed with some fresh orange slices. I'm hungry. Glad the weather is good for you. As you know, dry, dry here in So California. Have a splendid week. 
Karen


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley I love your pictures! What a beautiful place! How far do you live from Banff?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


Beautiful, country, love it


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> and the same from me, enjoy every minute!


Count me in on that quote, :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

PUP You are making me hungry! Shrimp and grits sounds so good! I've heard of it but have never tried it. I will now if i see on a menu. Glad you found something tasty to eat. Looks like your appetite is coming back! YEAH!

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Commented on last weeks tp before i realized the new one was started and craft or chemo brain struck and cant remember who or what, so sorry!
> 
> Only got to 54°f here today, the furnace may have to come back on as sposed to rain tomorrow and be chilly thru Monday. Had a good day with mom, had the best restaurant meal I have had in a very long time shrimp n grits. I have heard of it many times but never seen it on a menu it was their special today and special it was! The shrimp were huge, the grits were creamy and cheesy, there was lots of bacon, tomatoes, shitake mushrooms and scallions sprinkled on top, brought a bit home for DH to try and he concurred, hats off to the chef. We emailed them to let them know and to encourage them to add it as a regular menu item.
> 
> Julie, i have been here for a while but had not heard this part of your life story before. I thankfully have not had any issues of my own with addiction (except maybe to books) my ex is an alcoholic, so I do have some knowledge of the disease. I am very thankful that you recognized your problem and were able to make and stick to your decision and desire to be sober (this goes for you also Zoe, and anyone else on our family with this issue) You are dear to my heart and I am so glad that you are here with us and share support and friendship. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the scenery especially seeing your happy face - I, too, pass the mirror and think I'm seeing my Mom----she's my hero so other than just thinking it's freakish that I have age spots in the exact same areas as she did---it's pretty cool.



Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have seen shrimp and grits on the cooking shows - having never grown up with grits, I'm a little scared of it, but think I have to give this meal a try! So glad to hear you're getting out and eating some delicious foods.

You'll have to let me know what restaurant so we can stop in there sometime on our way down to Springfield.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, many hugs and Happy Mother's Day wishes from all of us - You're already a day ahead of us so enjoy your being honored as a Mom with you Church friends. Happy Mother's Day to Bronwen also and to all mothers everywhere!!



Lurker 2 said:


> I had kept quiet before- partly because there had been a lot of sharing about the abuse many of us have gone through (in my case in my first marriage). It seemed that it might look like I was jumping on a 'band wagon'. I have spoken of my experience with Zoe- very aware that 'there but for the grace of God go I'.
> It was not a comfortable experience watching my Dad sink more and more into depression, and solitary drinking. I tried to stand by him, while my brother's followed my mother. That was largely why I chose to learn to fly. And later bought a packet of cigarettes, to be in solidarity with him. The cigarettes, I tried 1 1/2, but really got nothing out of the experience, and gave the packet to an Italian visitor, by whom I had chanced to sit on the bus ride up the North Island, on my way home from Dunedin, in the south of the South Island(where I was at university) to Rotorua, at the centre of the Volcanic Plateau, in the North Island.
> I have smoked occasionally since when I wish to be seen as a rebel, or to be part of the social group- but as it really does nothing for me- I have never really had much incentive to continue- and obviously did not get addicted to the nicotine thank goodness!
> I share the love of books- but my eyes are playing up these days- I find it a lot easier to read a computer screen- not sure why.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Caren!!



NanaCaren said:


> Julie check your email


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer.....beautiful pictures....glad you posted the one with you in it! I could sit by waterfalls all day. something so fascinating about all that water tumbling down. I wonder why it never runs out. Like traffic and electricity, one of life's mysteries to me. Thanks for sharing....we city-folk need those pictures.  

I attached my Mother's Day bouquet that came in the mail. Simple, but I love the colors.
Happy Mother's Day to all.....
Carol (IL)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all you wonderful mothers! 

XO & (((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))

XO

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Carol your flowers are lovely! Thanks for sharing

I see you are from Chicago! DH was born and raised there in Wrigleyville. After college I lived in Lincoln Park for 17 years and met DH there. What part of the city do you live?

Pontuf



cmaliza said:


> Designer.....beautiful pictures....glad you posted the one with you in it! I could sit by waterfalls all day. something so fascinating about all that water tumbling down. I wonder why it never runs out. Like traffic and electricity, one of life's mysteries to me. Thanks for sharing....we city-folk need those pictures.
> 
> I attached my Mother's Day bouquet that came in the mail. Simple, but I love the colors.
> Happy Mother's Day to all.....
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


What happens if the river is in flood? the scenery is so special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The puzzle is really hard- colours are so similar in so many different areas. didn't make much progress as I got really tired. KP is much easier and no vacumming done. Will go to bed at 9 which is only 15 muinutes away.
> 
> It is drizzling outside and we do have heavy rain forcast overnight so we will see. But while much cooler tomorrow most of the rain should be overnight and then in the evening tomorrow. MInd you it is meant to be heavy rain at 9pm and no sign of it being heavy yet.


some rain would be better than no rain at all- and drizzle at first can help stop the flooding, that can happen so easily when the ground is parched! Large areas of similar makes for a very challenging jigsaw!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all where it is already Sunday!


Thank you Pup lover- not so long now and it will be daylight- looking forward to my loaf of bread that is underway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie is in Sunday (for a whole 15 minutes), Sugarsugar is about 2 hours off and me about 2 1/2 hours off.
> Infact puplover you got in about 5 minutes after it turned to Mothers Day for Julie.
> Happy Mothers Day Julie.
> Nigh tnight I'm off to bed (45 minutes later than I had planned so that is actually better).


Have a lovely day too, darowil!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hadn't had nutella until recently when it was main topping ln dessert pizza. Yummy


I can go through a smallish jar in a couple of days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> For those already on Sunday, Happy Mother's Day!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!
> I fell asleep sitting here at my desk, LOL.. C was gracious enough to wake me and I went right to my bed. I woke around 2 ish, grabbed up my bear cub project and managed to get most of the second leg done! (I had it done but somehow my row counter advanced and I had already cut the yarn when I realized I was 2 inches short! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: So will work this morning finishing the last leg, then have the tail and I can stuff and put him together!! This is a fantastic pattern and one of the easiest of the bears that I have attempted to make! (Yes when he is done I'll post a picture, LOL)
> Gwen's room organization has inspired me to change my room around. Or really to take down shelving that I really need space for more drawers to store yarn, ROFL. Maybe I can get Daniel to help me move the bookcase and desk.. if not C and I can come up with an idea I'm sure!
> I did manage to get tomato plants back in the garden, of course it is going to rain again today, just hope they don't wash away again!! Need to purchase a few bell pepper plants as the one's I had from seeds just got so wet that they have withered now. But there are some beautiful plants waiting for me at my favorite hardware store!!!
> ...


so many to keep in mind! Take care as you rearrange your room. I will be concentrating on equanimity for Spider as they wait hopefully to hear positive news.
God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are making me blush.
> 
> sam


I should have skyped you then to watch that!!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What happens if the river is in flood? the scenery is so special.


The falls are huge, and overun up to where I was standing - it is early and there is no run off yet. The snow melts on the mountain peaks and runs down, we sometimes get flooding here from the effects. I think there could be flooding this year as the snow has been heavier and later than usual.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Mother's day, everyone! I hope all of us who are mothers have a wonderful weekend as it is not Mother's day until tomorrow here. So greetings to those 'down under'! Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other friends. Happy Birthday Caren.
> 
> Thank You Sam for the great recipes and for being our wonderful host as always.
> 
> ...


Good to 'see' you here again, Sharon, take care! Especially hoping you are more pain free!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of a knitted purplefi - wonder what color it will be in? lolol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Sam from sunny Surrey. I am supposed to be knitting Mr Ps aran jumper, but I am knitting a 'Mini Me' this is for our WI group, they want everyone to make themselves in knitting and seeing as I got volunteered to run the group I'm doing mine first so I know what I am doing (some hope).
> How are you today?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I will let you know how they turn out. If they taste really good I may bring them with me in July.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, many hugs and Happy Mother's Day wishes from all of us - You're already a day ahead of us so enjoy your being honored as a Mom with you Church friends. Happy Mother's Day to Bronwen also and to all mothers everywhere!!


Thank you Rookie! I have treated myself to some new socks and undies- mundane yes- but necessary too. Next I really need to save up for a new pair of shoes- the soles are giving out on my present ones!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Designer.....beautiful pictures....glad you posted the one with you in it! I could sit by waterfalls all day. something so fascinating about all that water tumbling down. I wonder why it never runs out. Like traffic and electricity, one of life's mysteries to me. Thanks for sharing....we city-folk need those pictures.
> 
> I attached my Mother's Day bouquet that came in the mail. Simple, but I love the colors.
> Happy Mother's Day to all.....
> Carol (IL)


Tulips are so special!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will do that - they sell it locally.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> ref. Sam's comment of never having tasted Nutella- I was very disappointed at first, because the chocolate is predominant- but now I am rather partial to it- You like chocolate don't you Sam? I would suggest you try the Nutella, one day!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Too true about losing the sunshine, Sandy, but hasn't it been lovely this week? I've been enjoying watching the activity at my bird feeders, and even managed to get the front yard mowed for a second time yesterday, so it's a very nice view past my monitor at the moment. And if the rain comes back for Mother's Day, doesn't that just mean we get to spend the day curled up with our knitting?


Well actually I don't know if I will get to knit at all. Glenn and I are going over to our granddaughter's house and I will be helping her learn to sew on my grandmother's sewing machine (that I gave her). She is wanting to make draw-string gowns for the baby she is having at the end of August (yes I know I am too young to be a great-grandma). I bought her some material and patterns and that is what we will be doing. I'll take some knitting along but don't know how much I will get to do. I didn't check in here last night when I got home so I am just starting to read this week's TP so I will go start doing that so maybe I will get to knit soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Mother's day, everyone! I hope all of us who are mothers have a wonderful weekend as it is not Mother's day until tomorrow here. So greetings to those 'down under'! Shirley


Thank you Shirley, and may Mother's Day for you not bring too many sad thoughts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something we need reminded of often - thank you caren for the reminder.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have yet to start mine, it is still on the top of the list. It is raining gently here now. Lots of heavy rain last night though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and the rest of us learning right along with you.

sam

i wonder if the guerneys milk tasted any different. i love milk - drink it everyday.



darowil said:


> As you will have seen further down DH did know they were Guerneys. I asked why his father had so many types and he relasie dthat he didn't know- and wishe dhe had asked his father. Didn't kno wif he simply got availabe cows or deliberately had a mix for the different qualities of thier milk.
> In fact I just went down and told David about the golden colour in the cream and he commented that they had a very yellow cream like he has never seen anywhere boefre- which got him wondering whether it was the cream from the Guernseys which caused this unusual colour.
> MAryanne just told me that Jersey cows don't produce A1 protein so I looked this up and neither do Guernsey cows- and it is the A1 that seems to be most responsible for the milk allergies. Until the 1970s Jersey cows were the most common dairy cows over here but now they use Holsteins which have the A1 protein- so this may be why an increasing number of people are complaining of milk allergies . And most other milk producing animals also don't have this A1 protein (and neither do Asian cows- didn't know there cows were any different. I just thought they were skinny becuase they didn't eat enough. Maybe it is because they are just not as solid as 'normal' cows.) The things I find out as a result of the KTP!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Julie and all of you!

Sad thoughts are part of our lives, I guess. I am feeling great and have decided to try not to worry about what I can't change. 

I had a stressful week with the workshops but things are l00% now and I just talked to my sister and she knew me. It just threw me a bit when she didn't know me. It will get worse but it is out of my hands. She is not suffering and the family has more to deal with in a lot of ways than she has. 

The day is beautiful, My husband is taking me out for lunch tomorrow, my kids are coming over after lunch with us, and life is good. Can't ask for more than that. Thanks Julie- and it is important that I can come into the Tea Party and know there are good friends here. I just hope all of you know it is reciprocated in every way. 

Thanks to Sam, especially -- such a good host and his wit sets me chuckling so often - so very kind and now a good friend. 

I never talk to you or see your posts without thinking about our wonderful years in New Zealand not far from where you are. so you 
give me two gifts, Julie, memories and friendship. Who can ask for more than that?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you do the edge pieces first? i was never very good at jigsaw puzzles - i do like them online - it i am not careful i can spend several hours on them and not notice the passage of time. maybe you can take a picture of this one when it is finished.

sam



darowil said:


> The puzzle is really hard- colours are so similar in so many different areas. didn't make much progress as I got really tired. KP is much easier and no vacumming done. Will go to bed at 9 which is only 15 muinutes away.
> 
> It is drizzling outside and we do have heavy rain forcast overnight so we will see. But while much cooler tomorrow most of the rain should be overnight and then in the evening tomorrow. MInd you it is meant to be heavy rain at 9pm and no sign of it being heavy yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture of you pittypat - did you knit the sweater you are wearing?

that is quite an undertaking to knit one sweater a month - really keeps the needles clicking.

wo hope you had a good time here with us on the knitting tea party and will make us a regular stop when on your computer - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



PittyPat said:


> Good morning all. Happy weekend to everyone. It is supposed to rain again today, we are floating away in South Carolina...in between rain I am hoping to put some more plants into my garden space around the patio. I have been working to clean out the area and can finally see an end. Just a few more plants and pine needles to dress it off.
> I have knitted 2 more sweaters for the Ukraine, makes a total of 4. I am trying to knit 1 a month and am behind 1 sweater. My goal is 12 but I have to have them ready to ship in November with the Joy Boxes, better get to knitting faster, right?
> I hope you all have a great weekend all over the world. God Bless you all. PittyPat


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you Sam, I never miss the Tea Party, but I usually just read not participate. Today I joined in. 
My mother made all the Knitted Christmas Stockings. She and my aunt had a cottage industry knitting these stockings. They travelled all over the world with the money they made. 
Hope you are having a great weekend. PittyPat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures shirley - it is a beautiful place - thanks for sharing them.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you strawberry - hope you are feeling better.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other friends. Happy Birthday Caren.
> 
> Thank You Sam for the great recipes and for being our wonderful host as always.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh please pittypat - don't ever hesitate to join in our conversations - we love having new people join in - the more the merrier is never more true than here - make the conversation much more interesting. it seems we never run out of things to talk about.

sam



PittyPat said:


> Thank you Sam, I never miss the Tea Party, but I usually just read not participate. Today I joined in.
> My mother made all the Knitted Christmas Stockings. She and my aunt had a cottage industry knitting these stockings. They travelled all over the world with the money they made.
> Hope you are having a great weekend. PittyPat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have seen me at the baseball game. when i got dressed i put on a pair of flannel lined pants - undershirt - longsleeved pullover - long sleeved pull over sweater and a really heavy hooded sweatshirt. i had my winter coat out to take but forgot that. heidi's mom brought a couple of thick blankets - heidi and i shared one - then she got too hot - i understand being pregnant can do that to to a person - so i wrapped myself up in the blanket - i was definitely cozy warm. lol when i came home i turned on the heat - i decided that was no good reason to be inside and be cold. now i am getting sleepy - out in the cold and then come in where it is warm - oh yeah - maybe a nap - we will see. i really need to work on the baby blanket.

avery is still in t-ball. they will use the t-ball stand for another two weeks and then the coach will pitch to them. if they don't hit the ball with three or four tries then they go back to the t-ball stand. avery should shine then - they never use a t-ball stand here - gary pitches to him and he really socks the ball. 

avery is so much better than last year - last year he would be bored - he would stand there and watch the ball roll past. today he was right in there. no body is out - everybody gets to bat and run the bases. but he was very good at scooping up the ball when it came his way. too much fun watching him. two innings each.

think i am going to make some top ramon - i need something warm.

back later.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!



cmaliza said:


> Designer.....beautiful pictures....glad you posted the one with you in it! I could sit by waterfalls all day. something so fascinating about all that water tumbling down. I wonder why it never runs out. Like traffic and electricity, one of life's mysteries to me. Thanks for sharing....we city-folk need those pictures.
> 
> I attached my Mother's Day bouquet that came in the mail. Simple, but I love the colors.
> Happy Mother's Day to all.....
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Shirley!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Mother's day, everyone! I hope all of us who are mothers have a wonderful weekend as it is not Mother's day until tomorrow here. So greetings to those 'down under'! Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I missed that --- why are you blushing, Sam?



Lurker 2 said:


> I should have skyped you then to watch that!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's something very comforting getting new socks and undies......it always meant that a special day was coming: first day of school, Easter outfit, Christmas, birthday....new shoes came also at the beginning of the school year.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Rookie! I have treated myself to some new socks and undies- mundane yes- but necessary too. Next I really need to save up for a new pair of shoes- the soles are giving out on my present ones!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like fun- I was watching a sewing show the other day and may have to get mine out to do more than just hem and mend.



Sandy said:


> Well actually I don't know if I will get to knit at all. Glenn and I are going over to our granddaughter's house and I will be helping her learn to sew on my grandmother's sewing machine (that I gave her). She is wanting to make draw-string gowns for the baby she is having at the end of August (yes I know I am too young to be a great-grandma). I bought her some material and patterns and that is what we will be doing. I'll take some knitting along but don't know how much I will get to do. I didn't check in here last night when I got home so I am just starting to read this week's TP so I will go start doing that so maybe I will get to knit soon.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Designer.....beautiful pictures....glad you posted the one with you in it! I could sit by waterfalls all day. something so fascinating about all that water tumbling down. I wonder why it never runs out. Like traffic and electricity, one of life's mysteries to me. Thanks for sharing....we city-folk need those pictures.
> 
> I attached my Mother's Day bouquet that came in the mail. Simple, but I love the colors.
> Happy Mother's Day to all.....
> Carol (IL)


Beautiful love the colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's something very comforting getting new socks and undies......it always meant that a special day was coming: first day of school, Easter outfit, Christmas, birthday....new shoes came also at the beginning of the school year.


We always got a a new dress, patent leather shoes with straps, white ankle socks and a hat every easter. also all new undies .

Then I think it was Mother's day, all the members of our Church would bring bouquets of lilacs and Canaries in their cages., Sometimes we would have l5 cages along the balcony railings- The organ would play and the birds would sing ' even those who rarely sang. The lilacs would smell so wonderful. We had a wonderful old United church with beautiful pews and a balcony around the top, with a wide railing - the lilacs and cages were so beautifully set out . We had a wonderful organist and each Sunday the whole building would fill with music -- wonderful music. We also used to have our choir sing - They won prizes for their voices all over Canada-- we were so blessed to have that memory in our childhood, Marjorie and I.

Great memories for us - My sister reminded me of 'bird and flower' sunday when I talked to her. She remembers the past better than what has happened recently and we have talked about our childhood. It has been so good to remember those things with her. Mother's day reminds both of us of that day each year.

Lilacs are starting to bloom now. their scent is absolutely their own, and I love them so much. happy times. Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My Dad was a dairy farmer and had 100% Jerseys for milking - he believed the milk was healthier (like you said about the allergies) and the milk had a higher butter fat content for butter and ice cream...dad got checks from the creamery co-op for the milk and because the butter fat had a premium price - he could get the same pay as the Holstein milk even with their larger volume.

You're right -- mostly Holsteins these days, but at the 
Springfield, IL State Fair grounds on market days, there's a Jersey farmer who sells his locally grown butter, ice cream and cheeses....my daughter and I load up on them when we see he's there.



thewren said:


> and the rest of us learning right along with you.
> 
> sam
> 
> i wonder if the guerneys milk tasted any different. i love milk - drink it everyday.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Mother's day, everyone! I hope all of us who are mothers have a wonderful weekend as it is not Mother's day until tomorrow here. So greetings to those 'down under'! Shirley


Awesome :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Those look like the same stockings that I'm making to continue on with the family tradition....Only have 4 more to go!!



PittyPat said:


> Thank you Sam, I never miss the Tea Party, but I usually just read not participate. Today I joined in.
> My mother made all the Knitted Christmas Stockings. She and my aunt had a cottage industry knitting these stockings. They travelled all over the world with the money they made.
> Hope you are having a great weekend. PittyPat


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley I love your pictures! What a beautiful place! How far do you live from Banff?


We are 90 minutes south of Banff on the Trans Canada Highway - I live in Calgary, born here, raised here and returned here after we came back from New Zealand, although we did live on an acreage for ll years in the summer and spent the winters in Mesa at Valle del oro. One of the stores in Scotsdale sold some of my original silver, copper and brass jewellry, so I knew Scotsdale quite well.

It was the last year we spent down there and when I came home I didn't have the place to do silversmithing. I can't for the life of me remember the name of the store. I was very honored. Loved that whole area. We used to go to the fair in
Paradise Valley every year, and often out to Cave creek for dinner. loved Arizona. We camped the first year at Usery park, right besides the Superstition mountains. Pat climbed Picacho peak, all over the Superstitions, down the Grand Canyon and all the peaks in the Phoenix and Tucson areas with the hiking group- top level, while I learned everything I could, taught classes, and had a ball in the park . lots of good memories there too.

Have you ever come up this way? I would love everyone on the tea party to come to Banff and Lake Louise and drink in the beauty of my Beautiful Canadian Rockies. Grin, Shirley


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Made it up to Memphis with a stop for lunch and a yarn shop in Southaven, MS. Bought the book, Cast On, Bind Off that Gwen has and another ChiaoGoo needle, 24" size 5 circular. Like the cable they have. Knitted on tbe bed jacket while reading the posts.

Lovely pix that have been posted. 

Had a cup of roasted mushroom soup and half of a Cuban sandwich for lunch, with fresh made chips. Just finished the other half of the sandwich. The place uses local products and organic foods. 

My son picked up the skein of yarn I need from WEBS today. Hope he doesn't lose it before I get there in June. Should be plenty to finish my Wingspan.

Lovely sunny day in Memphis. Looked like rain but it seems to have passed us.

My DD1 sent flowers to my mom. When I asked where mine were she told me that it is a bit difficult to send me flowers. So I told her a pic of a lovely bunch by text message would be enjoyed. She just laughed. 

Happy Mothers's Day to all of you who are mothers, have ever mothered a child that isn't your biological and to all fathers out there who have had to don both roles. My son wishes me a happy Fathers' day every year. Also to any fur baby moms. Did that cover everyone?

BTW, I really enjoy the botany and animal husbandry lessons given here. Makes for a well rounded conversation.

Take care all. Prayers and hugs for those who need or want them. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be wearing some purple.....I pray for all of you who have FM ---


Thank you Rookie :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need a picture of a knitted purplefi - wonder what color it will be in? lolol
> 
> sam


I shall post a photo when she is fully dressed, so far she only has a pair od trousers!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have seen shrimp and grits on the cooking shows - having never grown up with grits, I'm a little scared of it, but think I have to give this meal a try! So glad to hear you're getting out and eating some delicious foods.
> 
> You'll have to let me know what restaurant so we can stop in there sometime on our way down to Springfield.


At the wedding I went to several weeks ago, they served cheese grits with shrimp. The shrimp was in a garlic butter sauce. It was delicious! They also served it at the breakfast the next day. I wish I had some now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie and all of you!
> 
> Sad thoughts are part of our lives, I guess. I am feeling great and have decided to try not to worry about what I can't change.
> 
> ...


thank you for those kind words, Shirley.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed that --- why are you blushing, Sam?


was it TNS raised three cheers for Sam, and his hosting of out KTP?!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, you mean a lot to us and thank you for sharing your story. Addiction is such a problem for so many and it hits us in many different ways, but alcohol and drugs are so ravaging to the life of the addict and the family. What a wise young lady you were to know the lady that you saw was your future and to want better.
> 
> A beautiful, talented and gracious lady you are. Oh yes, and a lovely teacher and friend. So many talents too. Feel so lucky to have met you on here. Thank you for making that wise choice all those years ago when you were so young. God had his arms around you and was whispering in your ear and you felt his touch and heard his voice.
> 
> ...


Julie and Zoe: My family also had a problem with depression and addiction to alcohol. That was the reason that after my mother's death, I made the decision to move home with my father, who was a dear and gentle person, not at all violent,
but had attempted to treat his loneliness with the spirits.
My brother also suffered from alcoholism. Both escaped health problems just barely. I told my father that if he wanted me and my support, he simply would not be able to drink. He quit immediately and the remaining years of our lives were very happy. I had my hobbyog breeding and training, my career,nursing and until health problems came we got on quite well. We traveled together, sharing the driving and the fun.
It's one of our country's great tragedies that so many are 
trapped in when they are young. Life has enough challenges without those caused from excessive alcohol and it's ravages.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday or Sunday! I took DD to breakfast this morning and then we went shopping at Target. She was in a hurry, so we didn't spend too much time there. Tomorrow I'm going to my DS's to celebrate Mother's Day. We feel like this will be the last one with my mom. We hope she will make it until her 90th birthday so we can have a party for her. The doctor feels that it will probably be around 6 months. DS and I are trying to get a grip on this. Even though it will be hard, it is probably time. She is going down so fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's something very comforting getting new socks and undies......it always meant that a special day was coming: first day of school, Easter outfit, Christmas, birthday....new shoes came also at the beginning of the school year.


In this case it sort of celebrates the cold weather, I have just put on my fingerless glove- have to locate and complete number two- Oh for shelves and labeled boxes- may be one day!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Well actually I don't know if I will get to knit at all. Glenn and I are going over to our granddaughter's house and I will be helping her learn to sew on my grandmother's sewing machine (that I gave her). She is wanting to make draw-string gowns for the baby she is having at the end of August (yes I know I am too young to be a great-grandma). I bought her some material and patterns and that is what we will be doing. I'll take some knitting along but don't know how much I will get to do. I didn't check in here last night when I got home so I am just starting to read this week's TP so I will go start doing that so maybe I will get to knit soon.


Oh, but you'll still be creating - sewing counts too. I just love the image of your granddaughter sewing for her baby on your grandmother's machine! Six generations tied together - lovely!! And yes, you are entirely too young to be a great-grandma, but enjoy it anyway. :lol: Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


Love the gymnast balanced down the cake! are they fondant? My daughter does wonders with fondant, for birthdays. NanaCaren's Elishia is also a wizz at cake decorating.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the gymnast balanced down the cake! are they fondant? My daughter does wonders with fondant, for birthdays. NanaCaren's Elishia is also a wizz at cake decorating.


It's modelling icing that I bought ready mixed. I am not a cake decorator so this is the easy option. GD presented me with a photo and I copied it. Well sort of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Julie and Zoe: My family also had a problem with depression and addiction to alcohol. That was the reason that after my mother's death, I made the decision to move home with my father, who was a dear and gentle person, not at all violent,
> but had attempted to treat his loneliness with the spirits.
> My brother also suffered from alcoholism. Both escaped health problems just barely. I told my father that if he wanted me and my support, he simply would not be able to drink. He quit immediately and the remaining years of our lives were very happy. I had my hobbyog breeding and training, my career,nursing and until health problems came we got on quite well. We traveled together, sharing the driving and the fun.
> It's one of our country's great tragedies that so many are
> ...


Perceptive, as always Marge, right up to his death my Dad impressed folk with how gentlemanly he was. I am glad you have had a bit more energy lately!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's modelling icing that I bought ready mixed. I am not a cake decorator so this is the easy option. GD presented me with a photo and I copied it. Well sort of.


Ever creative!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are very welcome TNS!!


TNS said:


> What wonderful pictures of ocotillo, reminds me of spring in the desert, many years ago. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I don't know what they are - but they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TNS said:


> Good to hear of your encouraging day back at Uni. I'm sure your support and interest in the post grads is appreciated, and stops the feeling of getting left behind after you 'retire' How are your bees? We took my sister and her DH over to the island of Herm last week and there were lots of wild bees around the gorse and thrift on the cliffs. We also saw a patch of beautiful wild orchids, which I thought at the time were Southern Marsh Orchid, but now I think otherwise. They were right beside the coastal path in light shade, but in a well drained area.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.


Beautiful, Purplefi, just beautiful!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so awesome---your talents are endless.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

The wild orchid? is extremely beautiful. Is it plentiful I can imagine a field of it. I have never seen it. It reminds me of gladolias and stocks. I love the way it perches over the field as if observing. Do you know if this is a seed, bulb or cultivar means of propigation (I would love to have some in my devastated yard. Marlark Marge.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks all for the compliments but it doesn't stand close scrutiny.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Still it is very good idea to document and have copies of everything your end. Hope it all works out soon.


Lurker: It is one thing to be flexible and accommodating to permit him to visit. They have violated that trust. I would terminate any monetary support to them until he is returned. I would contact the consul for Australia and New Zealand and get someone with authority to step in and get a legal understanding of the situation and also to help define what will be the terms of such visitation.
It is certainly true that you need physical and emotional assistance; however, the torture that this has been for you and him is hardily worth it. Soon, he will be unable to adapt to different environments and will begin to forget the people that he does not see frequently, so it is my hope that he is back home with you when that dreaded time comes. Please seek legal counsel. Perhaps, using the money that you provide to support him. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Lurker: It is one thing to be flexible and accommodating to permit him to visit. They have violated that trust. I would terminate any monetary support to them until he is returned. I would contact the consul for Australia and New Zealand and get someone with authority to step in and get a legal understanding of the situation and also to help define what will be the terms of such visitation.
> It is certainly true that you need physical and emotional assistance; however, the torture that this has been for you and him is hardily worth it. Soon, he will be unable to adapt to different environments and will begin to forget the people that he does not see frequently, so it is my hope that he is back home with you when that dreaded time comes. Please seek legal counsel. Perhaps, using the money that you provide to support him. Marlark Marge.


Thanks for your counsel, Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pontuf- I know what you mean - just the right splash of color...........


Pontuf said:


> AZ Sticks your Ocotillo Is just beautiful! I wish they bloomed all year!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> Sticks]Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other friends. Happy Birthday Caren.
> 
> Thank You Sam for the great recipes and for being our wonderful host as always.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Given the current economy, tshirts are a great inexpensive choice for sports unifoms, not as costly as unifom blouses, especially for growing children. Bet they look right smart in them too. Perhaps you could share pic of them in LL uniform.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Caren here is a birthday card for you.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4175729238239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Good morning all. Happy weekend to everyone. It is supposed to rain again today, we are floating away in South Carolina...in between rain I am hoping to put some more plants into my garden space around the patio. I have been working to clean out the area and can finally see an end. Just a few more plants and pine needles to dress it off.
> I have knitted 2 more sweaters for the Ukraine, makes a total of 4. I am trying to knit 1 a month and am behind 1 sweater. My goal is 12 but I have to have them ready to ship in November with the Joy Boxes, better get to knitting faster, right?
> I hope you all have a great weekend all over the world. God Bless you all. PittyPat


And I am daunted to start just one. MJW


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have seen shrimp and grits on the cooking shows - having never grown up with grits, I'm a little scared of it, but think I have to give this meal a try! So glad to hear you're getting out and eating some delicious foods.
> 
> You'll have to let me know what restaurant so we can stop in there sometime on our way down to Springfield.


Medicis in downtown Normal


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a wonderful cake you made..I love it. You are very talented.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Great memories for us - My sister reminded me of 'bird and flower' sunday when I talked to her. She remembers the past better than what has happened recently and we have talked about our childhood. It has been so good to remember those things with her. Mother's day reminds both of us of that day each year.
> 
> Lilacs are starting to bloom now. their scent is absolutely their own, and I love them so much. happy times. Shirley


What a wonderful memory. I can just picture the lilacs and canaries in the beautiful old church. It is good that you are are able to relive these special times with your sister.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pup lover- not so long now and it will be daylight- looking forward to my loaf of bread that is underway.


Now that could tempt my nonexistent appetite. What kind are you
making. I'll bet Fale wishes he were with you today. Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My DH has a saying for his 67 chevy - it looks fine from far, but is far from fine!! But, I wouldn't say that about your cake....I stand by my earlier comment.

\


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks all for the compliments but it doesn't stand close scrutiny.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> The wild orchid? is extremely beautiful. Is it plentiful I can imagine a field of it. I have never seen it. It reminds me of gladolias and stocks. I love the way it perches over the field as if observing. Do you know if this is a seed, bulb or cultivar means of propigation (I would love to have some in my devastated yard. Marlark Marge.


There was a patch of about 40 just growing beside the track in the damp area near a tiny stream, in grass etc under some wind stunted trees. They are protected by law so one isnt allowed to pick them or dig them up, and they are not very common. I do not think they would easily transfer to another place in any case. This year must have suited them as I have never seen so many or such tall specimens before! As far as I know, they are not cultivated and the only ones we can grow at home indoors are not this family of orchid, but are foreign ones, probably from asia.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


Lovely pics Shirley!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful cake.i'm sure your DGD' will be delighted.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH and I did grocery shopping then went to get flowers for our moms for mothers day. We discovered that our favorite local florist has closed. She did nit want yo continue and none of her kids wanted to take it over so she shut it down. :thumbdown: we then went to 2 local stores who carry plants and flowers and they gave a very small limited selection to what they have carried the last few years. We are going to Bloomington the end of the week and will get our flowers there for our yard. We did find 2 planters for our moms. 

DH has porkbbq in crock pot for supper will have chips n coleslaw with it. The wind here is very strong today! We have turned our furnace back on also.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers at the TP.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4175868568239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


What a fabulous cake! I'm sure your GD will be delighted with it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


What a fabulous cake! I'm sure your GD will be delighted with it. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Oops, pulled a Gwennie! :roll: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day.

Trip to Lake Diaz great. My Dobie, German shep., lab, and two border collies. The lake sits under the Alabama hills and eastern Sierra with snow capped mountains so is quite beautiful. Nice breeze and we could wade in to cool off. A tad cold for swimming. Will post pics.

Hope to go back and campout in back of car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Now that could tempt my nonexistent appetite. What kind are you
> making. I'll bet Fale wishes he were with you today. Marge.


I have a favourite mix of rye, wholemeal (Graham I think you may call it) breadmaking flour, and whole grain oats, with mollasses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers at the TP.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4175868568239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


That is a lovely thought Thanks, Sandy!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I love to pull some of the recipes from the tea party.
I am definitely making these!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the cake! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


You are so talented...what a fantastic cake...I know your grand daughter loved it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Saturday or Sunday! I took DD to breakfast this morning and then we went shopping at Target. She was in a hurry, so we didn't spend too much time there. Tomorrow I'm going to my DS's to celebrate Mother's Day. We feel like this will be the last one with my mom. We hope she will make it until her 90th birthday so we can have a party for her. The doctor feels that it will probably be around 6 months. DS and I are trying to get a grip on this. Even though it will be hard, it is probably time. She is going down so fast.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. As long as she isn't suffering, I hope you can have her with you as long as possible.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy Mothers day to all. Ours in the British Isles was in March but may we share with you??!! I got a bargain. I was in Tesco yesterday and saw small olive trees, grown as standards and reduced in price from £15 to £7.50. I took the opportunity to buy one and when I got home, I read that olives can form fruit that ripens to the green stage as far north of Edinburgh although it is better to have at least two trees. As I needed the two things that I didn't buy yesterday because I was so excited about the olive tree, I returned to Tesco today and there was a big standard olive tree reduced from £20 to £5!!! A bit wilted but nothing a good watering wouldn't reverse. At one point, I was giving other shoppers a chuckle as I pushed my trolley with a big tree in it. I now have the two trees on the patio and well watered. I can give them the sunniest, warmest and most sheltered place in the garden, that being on the small patio outside the kitchen. Now, if only we could have a warm summer ----.

The day of celebration of the life and work of one of our retired Profs was a delight. If ever there was an influence for good, it is that dear man. It was lovely to see so many former colleagues and as one whispered to me 'these gatherings are great. One gets so many kisses!' Never going to refuse those!!! Off to bed. Good night/morning/2nd breakfast to all


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Zoe in the last day or so? So unusual for her to go so long without a note. Hope she's all right.
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Has anyone heard from Zoe in the last day or so? So unusual for her to go so long without a note. Hope she's all right.
> JuneK


I think there was an update near the end of last week's KTP. I believe that she is well but perhaps others can supply more detail.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Opened it alright with Windows Photo Viewer - great pictures.



Angora1 said:


> When I went to download it asked what to open with and wouldn't open up with what it said. Beneath that it let you choose other, which I chose. Then it pulled up everything, so I chose applications, and then decided to try iphoto. If you have a Mac that will work, if not it might be something similar. First time I have ever figured out how to open something I couldn't open. Yippee.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am just popping in here. Happy Mothers Day to us all! Its 9am here and am getting my own breakfast. Sad isnt it. Anyway i will have kids and mum this afternoon so i hope that goes well. I see there are at least 10 pages to catch up on since i was on last night so i will be back. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PittyPat said:


> Good morning all. Happy weekend to everyone. It is supposed to rain again today, we are floating away in South Carolina...in between rain I am hoping to put some more plants into my garden space around the patio. I have been working to clean out the area and can finally see an end. Just a few more plants and pine needles to dress it off.
> I have knitted 2 more sweaters for the Ukraine, makes a total of 4. I am trying to knit 1 a month and am behind 1 sweater. My goal is 12 but I have to have them ready to ship in November with the Joy Boxes, better get to knitting faster, right?
> I hope you all have a great weekend all over the world. God Bless you all. PittyPat


I hope your new plants dont float away. LOL. We are supposed to have rain over the next few days, i hope so but have heard it all before. So dry.!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hadn't had nutella until recently when it was main topping ln dessert pizza. Yummy


I must admit i like nuttellla and have only recently had it on the pizza like that... it was good!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are making me blush.
> 
> sam


LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Has anyone heard from Zoe in the last day or so? So unusual for her to go so long without a note. Hope she's all right.
> JuneK


I spoke with Zoe a couple of days ago- she seemed her usual positive self- although summers are not her best season, she was getting ready to plant things in her boxes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


Its good to see you back! Dont overdo things will you, take care. Lovely photos. You are right about stress and grey hair, i have started to go grey and i am only 53, but no one will ever see it yet apart from my hairdresser LOL. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie.


Hello! Happy Mother's Day, morning!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Sam for another TP. Can't imagine 21 pages already and I am just signing in. Happy Birthday Caren to to everyone else who may be celebrating. Recipes are great and so are all the pictures. Our weather here has changed dramatically over the past couple of days. Last weekend was to die for - unusually hot temperatures last weekend. Tomorrow night it will go down to about 34 Deg. F. Glad we haven't put any flowers in yet. Raining the past two days and forecast again for tomorrow. Had an early Mother's Day Brunch with my son and his SO in Gatineau, Quebec, a 100 mile drive for us and it was wonderful. Tomorrow my oldest daughter who lives in Kingston, Ontario is taking us out for Mother's Day Brunch here in town. I am being very spoiled this weekend and loving every minute of it.

I am very new to the TP and the sharing and openness of people who post here is just amazing. I love the confidence we give one another and the compassion.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello! Happy Mother's Day, morning!


And the same to you. I hope you get to have a nice day today


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Designer.....beautiful pictures....glad you posted the one with you in it! I could sit by waterfalls all day. something so fascinating about all that water tumbling down. I wonder why it never runs out. Like traffic and electricity, one of life's mysteries to me. Thanks for sharing....we city-folk need those pictures.
> 
> I attached my Mother's Day bouquet that came in the mail. Simple, but I love the colors.
> Happy Mother's Day to all.....
> Carol (IL)


Lovely flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And the same to you. I hope you get to have a nice day today


The sun is doing it's best to make it a nice day! Especially when it has been so wet lately!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Mother's day, everyone! I hope all of us who are mothers have a wonderful weekend as it is not Mother's day until tomorrow here. So greetings to those 'down under'! Shirley


Thanks.  Have a lovely day on Sunday.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally caught up and now I will go put dinner in the oven. I am watching the Nascar race at Darlington. When I finish getting dinner in the oven I will download the photos of my lilacs (or what is left of them) I have picked several bouquets of them and will need to pick some for my granddaughter before it rains and they "rust". Back in a few!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those look like the same stockings that I'm making to continue on with the family tradition....Only have 4 more to go!!


Wow, good work!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


Very clever! It looks great.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Again, happy mothers' day to each of us! I'm certain that we deserve it, aren't you?

Mine has been gone for 7 years now. I miss her but have lived away from hometown most of the 50 years we've been married. She seldom came to visit even when we were closer but not able to come to her. Loved her dearly and knew that she did her best to raise us to be the best we could be. The younger siblings were simply closer to her heart and in her physical vicinity.

Ah, well, I'll see her again some day in a far lovelier place.

DD and I made thin crust pizzas--some with red sauce, meat, and the usual vegs sauteed and 2 cheeses and some white with pickled hot pepper rings. For dessert I had made a New York cheesecake with the last of the frozen blueberries in a sauce. Marinated salads and fruit for the sides. Now all are quite full.

Had intended to get some knitting done today, but Tim was talkative and the knitting requires full attention--so it must wait now until I finish preparation for the Adult Bible study I lead on Sunday mornings before services.

Safe travels and restful sleep and peaceful days for you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers at the TP.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4175868568239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thats was lovely. Thanks for sharing it wiith us all. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. As long as she isn't suffering, I hope you can have her with you as long as possible.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Ditto from me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed that --- why are you blushing, Sam?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well DH and I went out to check on the grand opening of the Train Museum downtown today. The parking lot was packed and it would have been a long walk and long wait so we decided to wait until next week to make a visit. I don't know if I will be able to take pictures but at least I'll get the outside of the remodeled station. Kingman was established as a train stop and the Train club has been working with the railroad for years to get a spot in the station for their displays. It should be fun when we can finally get in the door. We stopped at our fav Mexican place and brought home Linner. So no cooking for me today hip hip! I think we will catch up on Vegas and blue bloods tonight and some knitting or crocheting is on the list of things to do! Have a wonderful night,day, weekend! And happy Mother's Day to all, luv- AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - a cup of hot top ramon - a short power nap and i am good to go.

we had some rain late afternoon and it is still cool - think gary said it was to be 80° by wednesday. like feast or famine. hopefully this will be the last of the cold weather for a while.

sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


Wow! that cake is lovely-- she will be so pleased you made it for her. great job! talented lady indeed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Caren here is a birthday card for you.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4175729238239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&


Thank you so much, what a lovely card.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you Sam for another TP. Can't imagine 21 pages already and I am just signing in. Happy Birthday Caren to to everyone else who may be celebrating. Recipes are great and so are all the pictures. Our weather here has changed dramatically over the past couple of days. Last weekend was to die for - unusually hot temperatures last weekend. Tomorrow night it will go down to about 34 Deg. F. Glad we haven't put any flowers in yet. Raining the past two days and forecast again for tomorrow. Had an early Mother's Day Brunch with my son and his SO in Gatineau, Quebec, a 100 mile drive for us and it was wonderful. Tomorrow my oldest daughter who lives in Kingston, Ontario is taking us out for Mother's Day Brunch here in town. I am being very spoiled this weekend and loving every minute of it.
> 
> I am very new to the TP and the sharing and openness of people who post here is just amazing. I love the confidence we give one another and the compassion.


Nice to see another Canadian - I am from Calgary and we have Zoe who is from NOrthern Ontario. so welcome. This is a wonderful group. A safe place to visit and everyone treats everyone so well; you are lucky you found this site. what kind of work do you do? Knitting, Crochet? what are you working on? Designer1234


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What gorgeous pictures. How I wold love to visit Canada someday. 


Designer1234 said:


> I finally have made it back into the Tea Party - life was so hectic with the workshops this past week - things are settled down now and I have some time to myself. I have been working on some watercolor, and knitting the last part of the bed jacket shrug. I finished it , I thought but Pat didn't measure the length between my arms correctly! XZ##!
> So I finished it, started to crochet a neck pattern and thought it looked too small. Tried it on and it came up to each of my elbows instead of my wrists -- pulled out one cuff and am adding a foot to the length. not too much more to do.
> 
> When Pat and I went up to Banff last week we took some pictures at Bow Falls, right in Banff. I hate having my picture taken but the scenery is so beautiful I though I would post it anyway. It is looking down the Bow river away from the falls. this is right in the town of Banff and a lovely touristy attraction
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Qweniepooh, Ok what are you doing taking pills from the fountain of youth. You look fabulous! so pretty. Great Picture. What is your secret??? spill the beans toots...lol


LOL  You make me blush! As far a pill from the fountain of youth...it's just the fat fills out the wrinkles! LOL Thank you for the compliment though. You have been sorely missed. Hope life slows down some for you and you can join in more often. How's the back doing?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just thought i would share this story in our local paper. The poor little thing! 

GHERINGHAP farmer Des Guinane knew it had been dry, but when he found one of his lambs had fallen down a crack in the ground, he knew his "pitch" wouldn't pass the car key test.

The lamb's rear end was still above ground, and Mr Guinane simply pulled it out and sent it on its way.

But the concern for the sheep farmer was keeping the feed up to his sheep. 

He said he had only received 40mm of rain so far this year, compared with 180mm for the same time last year


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL  You make me blush! As far a pill from the fountain of youth...it's just the fat fills out the wrinkles! LOL Thank you for the compliment though. You have been sorely missed. Hope life slows down some for you and you can join in more often. How's the back doing?


Hi there. Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


OMG! The gymnast are incredible. I wouldn't know where to start making such a gorgeous cake. Wish I knew how. You did a marvelous job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops! Have done a Gwenie in awhile!     :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf.....we lived in Wrigleyville for about 21+ years....and then moved a little bit north to one block north of Lawrence Avenue, just off Lake Shore Drive. We've been here since 1997 (about 16 years). We love the city, and love the country! Where we live now is a big mix of all kinds....it is called Uptown, but it is a very different Uptown from several years ago. Our kids went to elem. school at LaSalle Language Academy in Old Town. Lincoln Park was part of our regular "stomping grounds." I grew up in a small Ohio town, but I really like Chicago. It is a very livable city....lots of character, variety, and never boring! At the moment, both kids have moved away, but are yearning to come back here to live. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley, What is the significance of the canaries in the church? Never heard of bringing birds into the church.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you don't mind my joining in, I have followed you for some time now, and I just want to say that I wish all who are celebrating a Happy Mother's Day. We had ours in March here in UK.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam....I'm afraid to ask.....puzzles on line? I'm a puzzle freak...you can get them on line? I have run across puzzles at one site or another, but they were not specific to puzzles. Is there such a site? good grief....this might really vacuum up all of my time....(at least I'd get some vacuuming done, eh?). sounds like something worth exploring. Wonder why my kids haven't told me about this????
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How pitiful the poor lamb looks trapped in the crack in the ground. I sure hope his area get some much needed rain.



sugarsugar said:


> Just thought i would share this story in our local paper. The poor little thing!
> 
> GHERINGHAP farmer Des Guinane knew it had been dry, but when he found one of his lambs had fallen down a crack in the ground, he knew his "pitch" wouldn't pass the car key test.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Made it up to Memphis with a stop for lunch and a yarn shop in Southaven, MS. Bought the book, Cast On, Bind Off that Gwen has and another ChiaoGoo needle, 24" size 5 circular. Like the cable they have. Knitted on tbe bed jacket while reading the posts.
> 
> Lovely pix that have been posted.
> 
> ...


HAPPY MOTHERS DAY , Kathy :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope you don't mind my joining in, I have followed you for some time now, and I just want to say that I wish all who are celebrating a Happy Mother's Day. We had ours in March here in UK.


Welcome Martina! We have lots of room at this virtual tea party and love new voices chiming in. Happy Mothers Day to you too! Do you knit, crochet, both? What have you been working on lately?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


WOW that is a great cake, I know she will love it, you are very talented. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor lamb - praying for rain for the farmer - that is not a good situation.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just thought i would share this story in our local paper. The poor little thing!
> 
> GHERINGHAP farmer Des Guinane knew it had been dry, but when he found one of his lambs had fallen down a crack in the ground, he knew his "pitch" wouldn't pass the car key test.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We always got a a new dress, patent leather shoes with straps, white ankle socks and a hat every easter. also all new undies .
> 
> Then I think it was Mother's day, all the members of our Church would bring bouquets of lilacs and Canaries in their cages., Sometimes we would have l5 cages along the balcony railings- The organ would play and the birds would sing ' even those who rarely sang. The lilacs would smell so wonderful. We had a wonderful old United church with beautiful pews and a balcony around the top, with a wide railing - the lilacs and cages were so beautifully set out . We had a wonderful organist and each Sunday the whole building would fill with music -- wonderful music. We also used to have our choir sing - They won prizes for their voices all over Canada-- we were so blessed to have that memory in our childhood, Marjorie and I.
> 
> ...


Designer, this sounds so lovely! Do they still do it? If not, you should reinstate the tradition. I got chills just trying to imagine the service with the birds and flowers. What an experience! What a beautiful memory! SO special....that connection with nature. Thank you so much for sharing that. 
I treasure that story :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try here - this is my favorite place. sam

http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/Castles/Chateau-Montesquieu-at-La-Brede-France-jigsaw-puzzle?cutout=250%20piece%20Classic

you can also try here - they send you a daily jigsaw in your email each day - duh - the was a bit redundant.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam....I'm afraid to ask.....puzzles on line? I'm a puzzle freak...you can get them on line? I have run across puzzles at one site or another, but they were not specific to puzzles. Is there such a site? good grief....this might really vacuum up all of my time....(at least I'd get some vacuuming done, eh?). sounds like something worth exploring. Wonder why my kids haven't told me about this????
> Carol (IL)


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


Nice looking cake. You did a great job on the figures. Hope they all enjoy the cake. I'll be pretending that I have a slice of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollie - too good to see you - come back soon.

sam



DollieD said:


> I love to pull some of the recipes from the tea party.
> I am definitely making these!
> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley, What is the significance of the canaries in the church? Never heard of bringing birds into the church.


I am not sure - it is the only church I have ever seen it done. It is the United Church -- but it was sooo beautiful - with the birds singing with the organ and choir and the wonderful lilacs and their scent. It seemed very fitting and the music!! so many more people had canaries then - and they were so colorful and their songs were so beautiful. they puffed up and sang their hearts out the minute the organ or choir started. It was very much a religious day. We waited all year for it. My aunt had lilac bushes all around her big yard and I remember helping her cut the lilacs and putting them in a tub to take to church the next day. The Minister would give a sermon on MOther's day and he always spoke about the music.

We used to get people come from as far away as Edmonton for that service. this was in the 40's many years ago - when I was a little girl. The Church is no longer a Church as it is an inner city church and people moved away from that part of the city - it is now a ballet theatre .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Nice looking cake. You did a great job on the figures. Hope they all enjoy the cake. I'll be pretending that I have a slice of it.


Now Kathy don't forget you have the 1,2,3 mix....just find a microwave!

I'm off for awhile to browse some patterns. If I don't get back everyone have a restful day/night. {{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Dad was a dairy farmer and had 100% Jerseys for milking - he believed the milk was healthier (like you said about the allergies) and the milk had a higher butter fat content for butter and ice cream...dad got checks from the creamery co-op for the milk and because the butter fat had a premium price - he could get the same pay as the Holstein milk even with their larger volume.
> 
> You're right -- mostly Holsteins these days, but at the
> Springfield, IL State Fair grounds on market days, there's a Jersey farmer who sells his locally grown butter, ice cream and cheeses....my daughter and I load up on them when we see he's there.


I'm finding this all so interesting. I always thought milk was milk. It's even more interesting to me because I have a son who is VERY allergic to milk...allergic to the protein, so it is not a lactose-intolerance issue. During the first few years of his life we spent MANY many days in the ER and hospital because of his reactions to the slightest contact with any part of milk. Once I cooked fish in butter...the oils in the air were enough for us to visit the emergency room (ER). Anyway, I wonder how his allergy would react to different kinds of milk (and milk products). I am such a milk fan...I LOVE it! I remember my son saying once, as a 4 year old...."I wonder what a milkshake tastes like". My heart shuddered. I just wonder if he would react differently to milk/products from different kinds of cows. Anyone up for some serious research?
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your talents know no end purplefi - the cake is a work of art. hope she enjoys it. beautiful.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what wonderful memories you made with your dad marge - they must bring you much comfort. how is your brother?

sam



margewhaples said:


> Julie and Zoe: My family also had a problem with depression and addiction to alcohol. That was the reason that after my mother's death, I made the decision to move home with my father, who was a dear and gentle person, not at all violent,
> but had attempted to treat his loneliness with the spirits.
> My brother also suffered from alcoholism. Both escaped health problems just barely. I told my father that if he wanted me and my support, he simply would not be able to drink. He quit immediately and the remaining years of our lives were very happy. I had my hobbyog breeding and training, my career,nursing and until health problems came we got on quite well. We traveled together, sharing the driving and the fun.
> It's one of our country's great tragedies that so many are
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and yours tons of soothing healing energy pammie - lean on us during this time.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Saturday or Sunday! I took DD to breakfast this morning and then we went shopping at Target. She was in a hurry, so we didn't spend too much time there. Tomorrow I'm going to my DS's to celebrate Mother's Day. We feel like this will be the last one with my mom. We hope she will make it until her 90th birthday so we can have a party for her. The doctor feels that it will probably be around 6 months. DS and I are trying to get a grip on this. Even though it will be hard, it is probably time. She is going down so fast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it turned out fantastic purplefi - any girl should be happy with it.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> It's modelling icing that I bought ready mixed. I am not a cake decorator so this is the easy option. GD presented me with a photo and I copied it. Well sort of.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


Awesome awesome Cake!!!! All her friends must be SO jealous to have such a great g'ma! These things make a kid's memories so special! WELL done!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great card sandy.

sam



Sandy said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers at the TP.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4175868568239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you grannypeg - so glad your mother's day weekend is turning out so well. enjoy every minute of it.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Thank you Sam for another TP. Can't imagine 21 pages already and I am just signing in. Happy Birthday Caren to to everyone else who may be celebrating. Recipes are great and so are all the pictures. Our weather here has changed dramatically over the past couple of days. Last weekend was to die for - unusually hot temperatures last weekend. Tomorrow night it will go down to about 34 Deg. F. Glad we haven't put any flowers in yet. Raining the past two days and forecast again for tomorrow. Had an early Mother's Day Brunch with my son and his SO in Gatineau, Quebec, a 100 mile drive for us and it was wonderful. Tomorrow my oldest daughter who lives in Kingston, Ontario is taking us out for Mother's Day Brunch here in town. I am being very spoiled this weekend and loving every minute of it.
> 
> I am very new to the TP and the sharing and openness of people who post here is just amazing. I love the confidence we give one another and the compassion.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Lurker: It is one thing to be flexible and accommodating to permit him to visit. They have violated that trust. I would terminate any monetary support to them until he is returned. I would contact the consul for Australia and New Zealand and get someone with authority to step in and get a legal understanding of the situation and also to help define what will be the terms of such visitation.
> It is certainly true that you need physical and emotional assistance; however, the torture that this has been for you and him is hardily worth it. Soon, he will be unable to adapt to different environments and will begin to forget the people that he does not see frequently, so it is my hope that he is back home with you when that dreaded time comes. Please seek legal counsel. Perhaps, using the money that you provide to support him. Marlark Marge.


Marge, I don't know all the details, but what you are saying seems reasonable. I have not commented because I don't know all that has transpired, but it seems a very difficult situation. It also seems to me that it is becoming a time for some legal intervention and action. Marge, I appreciate your steeping to offer some hard advice. Someone earlier also mentioned keeping a written record. A very good idea.
Lurker....you have my heart-felt support, full of hugs, and ardent wishes for peaceful and positive resolution. I can't offer advice because I don't know everything....just be guided by those who do and you trust...and what you know is right. My best to you......Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome martina - we are so glad you joined in our conversation - hope the tea was hot enough and that the chair was comfortable - we love seeing new people at the table and we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



martina said:


> I hope you don't mind my joining in, I have followed you for some time now, and I just want to say that I wish all who are celebrating a Happy Mother's Day. We had ours in March here in UK.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone else have this problem......I write a response...and then don't know what page I was on? We are all so verbose (which I LOVE!)...but it makes it tricky to get back to where I was reading! Any tricks?
Carol (IL)

BTW....pictures really help in skimming to find my former place. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Martina! We have lots of room at this virtual tea party and love new voices chiming in. Happy Mothers Day to you too! Do you knit, crochet, both? What have you been working on lately?


Thanks for the welcome. I knit, crochet, embroider and use an embellisher and do other bits and bobs as well. It depends on what I feel like really.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy mother's day kathy - too bad you are so far from home - hopefully they will spoil you when you get home.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Nice looking cake. You did a great job on the figures. Hope they all enjoy the cake. I'll be pretending that I have a slice of it.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY , Kathy :-D


You, too. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - hit the back space twice. it should take you back to where you were.

sam

or use the back arrow in the top left corner - just click twice on it.



cmaliza said:


> Does anyone else have this problem......I write a response...and then don't know what page I was on? We are all so verbose (which I LOVE!)...but it makes it tricky to get back to where I was reading! Any tricks?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> BTW....pictures really help in skimming to find my former place. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Caren here is a birthday card for you.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4175729238239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&


I love the Jacquielawson cards! Did you roll over the flowers...each one described. I have used JacquieLawson for 2-3 years. One of my favorite sites. 
A nice card for Caren...
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers at the TP.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4175868568239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Perfect for the tea party! Thank you!
Carol (IL)


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy mother's day kathy - too bad you are so far from home - hopefully they will spoil you when you get home.
> 
> sam


It is hard being away on special days but we talk, text and skype. Next time i'm home, my DDs and I will go out to eat. My DS and I are going to get pedicures when I am there in June.

I will probably make the 3,2,1 cake tomorrow to celebrate. Tonight I am grazing, pickles, olives, gluten free breadsticks and cheese. Been trying to organize things in the van. Just have way too much yarn and such with me!

Thank you for the lovely card that was posted for us. Sorry, don't remember who.

Hope the ones who need rain get some and the ones who are waterlogged get some dry weather.

I'm going to do some crossword puzzles (on tablet) then head to bed.

Happy Mothers' Day.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Perfect for the tea party! Thank you!
> Carol (IL)


Until tomorrow, hope all have a great night/day, hope to finish my wingspan, will show it then. Blessing to all the mothers, and joy peace and love to all.
:-D


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. As long as she isn't suffering, I hope you can have her with you as long as possible.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thank you, June. I plan on spending as much time with her as possible.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Happy Mothers day to all. Ours in the British Isles was in March but may we share with you??!! I got a bargain. I was in Tesco yesterday and saw small olive trees, grown as standards and reduced in price from £15 to £7.50. I took the opportunity to buy one and when I got home, I read that olives can form fruit that ripens to the green stage as far north of Edinburgh although it is better to have at least two trees. As I needed the two things that I didn't buy yesterday because I was so excited about the olive tree, I returned to Tesco today and there was a big standard olive tree reduced from £20 to £5!!! A bit wilted but nothing a good watering wouldn't reverse. At one point, I was giving other shoppers a chuckle as I pushed my trolley with a big tree in it. I now have the two trees on the patio and well watered. I can give them the sunniest, warmest and most sheltered place in the garden, that being on the small patio outside the kitchen. Now, if only we could have a warm summer ----.
> 
> The day of celebration of the life and work of one of our retired Profs was a delight. If ever there was an influence for good, it is that dear man. It was lovely to see so many former colleagues and as one whispered to me 'these gatherings are great. One gets so many kisses!' Never going to refuse those!!! Off to bed. Good night/morning/2nd breakfast to all


So, you can grow olive trees in pots? I would love to do that! Of course I don't know if olive trees can be grown in Texas! I know some people grow lemon trees in pots and that might be my best option.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I'm not understanding the "key test" reference.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just thought i would share this story in our local paper. The poor little thing!
> 
> GHERINGHAP farmer Des Guinane knew it had been dry, but when he found one of his lambs had fallen down a crack in the ground, he knew his "pitch" wouldn't pass the car key test.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you and yours tons of soothing healing energy pammie - lean on us during this time.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. It will be a difficult time, but DS and I don't like to see her quality of life go down. She just really can't do much without getting out of breath and becoming very tired.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Happy birthday, Caren and to anyone else celebrating this week.
> 
> ...


Got picked up early this morning by DD 3 and spent day in Memphis at Day Spa where DD 4 is manager. DD 1 was there too. Had lunch, Got hair cut and a manicure. Got home about 4:30 and took a long nap. Have sent you a text and a pm. Would so love to meet.
Prayer and hugs for all. A very big Happy Mother's Day to all our KTP mothers!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I'm going to try this now......thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be anxious to see your wingspan patches.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Until tomorrow, hope all have a great night/day, hope to finish my wingspan, will show it then. Blessing to all the mothers, and joy peace and love to all.
> :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Watching Blue Bloods from last night. The mayor just got shot! Is this the season finale?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to the left of the +/= key there is a key that says backspace with a backwards arrow on it. if you press it twice is should take you back to where you had been in the ktp.

likewish - the white on blue back arrow in the upper left hand corner does the same think but you need to click on it twice.

both methods should take you back to where you had been.

sam



cmaliza said:


> I'm not understanding the "key test" reference.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jomacoy - so good of you to stop and share with us today at the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will be back very soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you. if the weather starts getting too hot we may need to be offter iced tea also.

maybe we will get gwen to make us some southern sweet tea.

sam



jomacoy said:


> Got picked up early this morning by DD 3 and spent day in Memphis at Day Spa where DD 4 is manager. DD 1 was there too. Had lunch, Got hair cut and a manicure. Got home about 4:30 and took a long nap. Have sent you a text and a pm. Would so love to meet.
> Prayer and hugs for all. A very big Happy Mother's Day to all our KTP mothers!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the season final - haven't watched it yet - have it dvr'd. wow - the the ada and the sherrif laid up the opener should be a winner.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Watching Blue Bloods from last night. The mayor just got shot! Is this the season finale?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley you live in a beautiful place! I have always wanted to visit Baff. You are lucky, you live there!

Oh I wish I knew the storE in Scottsdake that sold your jewelry. Those jewelry stores in Old Sottsdale only sell the very best. You should be very proud of yourself. As for Cave Creek I live a couple miles south of Carefree/Cave Creek! I'm at Dynamite and Alma School.

If you were going to Cave Creek to eat you must have been going to Harolds Corral, the Horney Toad, Pinnacle Peak Patio, San Souci , Cartwrights or Tonto Bar and Grill. We love Usery Park although it is quite a drive from our house. DH and I go target shooting at Rio Salado right next to Usery Park. Arizona is a fantastic state to hike which you know so well. Sassafras would really enjoy hiking the canyons and mesas here especially Sedona.

I really love your Calgary and Banff pictures and your Arizona memories.

Pontuf

..


Designer1234 said:


> We are 90 minutes south of Banff on the Trans Canada Highway - I live in Calgary, born here, raised here and returned here after we came back from New Zealand, although we did live on an acreage for ll years in the summer and spent the winters in Mesa at Valle del oro. One of the stores in Scotsdale sold some of my original silver, copper and brass jewellry, so I knew Scotsdale quite well.
> 
> It was the last year we spent down there and when I came home I didn't have the place to do silversmithing. I can't for the life of me remember the name of the store. I was very honored. Loved that whole area. We used to go to the fair in
> Paradise Valley every year, and often out to Cave creek for dinner. loved Arizona. We camped the first year at Usery park, right besides the Superstition mountains. Pat climbed Picacho peak, all over the Superstitions, down the Grand Canyon and all the peaks in the Phoenix and Tucson areas with the hiking group- top level, while I learned everything I could, taught classes, and had a ball in the park . lots of good memories there too.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES Strawberry so good to hear from you!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> good to hear from you strawberry - hope you are feeling better.
> 
> sam


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Finally caught up - every time I left the computer there were 5 or 6 more pages to read. Glad to see old friends and new faces around Sam's table.
I'm getting ready to hop in bed - worked today getting ready for the Mother's Day breakfast at church. My #1DD will come and then we are leaving to meet #2DD and go up to my mother's house to finish cleaning out the last of the "stuff". I've had an offer that I've accepted, so we have a month or two to get it cleaned out - depending on how slowly the real estate and legal wheels grind! It's hard for us to schedule days together, especially when we need #2 SIL to come to be the handyman and lifter of large objects, not to mention, he owns a 14 foot trailer to put all the stuff in. When we talked it over, Mother's day was the only one that worked for all of us. There isn't much left, but we want to check everything over once more. I'm sad to sell the house, but will be glad not to have to pay taxes and power bills any more - we have to leave the heat on low so the house wont deteriorate in the winter.
Lots of things I wanted to comment on, but it's late, so I'll just say that you are all in my prayers daily. I always read, but usually am too busy with the baby to do any typing. I'll be through babysitting in about 3 weeks, so I might have a little more time - I might even have time to weed my poor neglected garden!
Good night, everyone. I probably will talk to you all on Monday. Paula


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Sam thanks for sharing these wonderful images.

Pontuf

quote=thewren]you should have seen me at the baseball game. when i got dressed i put on a pair of flannel lined pants - undershirt - longsleeved pullover - long sleeved pull over sweater and a really heavy hooded sweatshirt. i had my winter coat out to take but forgot that. heidi's mom brought a couple of thick blankets - heidi and i shared one - then she got too hot - i understand being pregnant can do that to to a person - so i wrapped myself up in the blanket - i was definitely cozy warm. lol when i came home i turned on the heat - i decided that was no good reason to be inside and be cold. now i am getting sleepy - out in the cold and then come in where it is warm - oh yeah - maybe a nap - we will see. i really need to work on the baby blanket.

avery is still in t-ball. they will use the t-ball stand for another two weeks and then the coach will pitch to them. if they don't hit the ball with three or four tries then they go back to the t-ball stand. avery should shine then - they never use a t-ball stand here - gary pitches to him and he really socks the ball.

avery is so much better than last year - last year he would be bored - he would stand there and watch the ball roll past. today he was right in there. no body is out - everybody gets to bat and run the bases. but he was very good at scooping up the ball when it came his way. too much fun watching him. two innings each.

think i am going to make some top ramon - i need something warm.

back later.

sam[/quote]


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> jomacoy - so good of you to stop and share with us today at the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will be back very soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you. if the weather starts getting too hot we may need to be offter iced tea also.
> 
> maybe we will get gwen to make us some southern sweet tea.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. We will need the sweet tea soon.!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley these are just beautiful memories! I can picture Mother's Day at your church as a child!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> We always got a a new dress, patent leather shoes with straps, white ankle socks and a hat every easter. also all new undies .
> 
> Then I think it was Mother's day, all the members of our Church would bring bouquets of lilacs and Canaries in their cages., Sometimes we would have l5 cages along the balcony railings- The organ would play and the birds would sing ' even those who rarely sang. The lilacs would smell so wonderful. We had a wonderful old United church with beautiful pews and a balcony around the top, with a wide railing - the lilacs and cages were so beautifully set out . We had a wonderful organist and each Sunday the whole building would fill with music -- wonderful music. We also used to have our choir sing - They won prizes for their voices all over Canada-- we were so blessed to have that memory in our childhood, Marjorie and I.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Safe travels Kathy

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Made it up to Memphis with a stop for lunch and a yarn shop in Southaven, MS. Bought the book, Cast On, Bind Off that Gwen has and another ChiaoGoo needle, 24" size 5 circular. Like the cable they have. Knitted on tbe bed jacket while reading the posts.
> 
> Lovely pix that have been posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Carol

I know Uptown very well. DH had relatives that lived on Magnolia just north of Lawrence. DH went to Queen of Angles and Gordon Tech and then DePaul.I lived at Deming and Clark in Lincoln Park when I met DH. I also grew up in Ohio!

Pontuf

.


cmaliza said:


> Pontuf.....we lived in Wrigleyville for about 21+ years....and then moved a little bit north to one block north of Lawrence Avenue, just off Lake Shore Drive. We've been here since 1997 (about 16 years). We love the city, and love the country! Where we live now is a big mix of all kinds....it is called Uptown, but it is a very different Uptown from several years ago. Our kids went to elem. school at LaSalle Language Academy in Old Town. Lincoln Park was part of our regular "stomping grounds." I grew up in a small Ohio town, but I really like Chicago. It is a very livable city....lots of character, variety, and never boring! At the moment, both kids have moved away, but are yearning to come back here to live. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

PurpleFi the cake is so cute. I'm sure the girls will love it. 

As promised here are some pictures of my lilacs. I have 3 bushes on the side yard and two more in the front side yard. In the front yard I have 5 lilac bushes, 2 cherry trees, 2 apple trees, and a pear tree. Then I have another lilac in the back yard along with 2 more apple trees and an Italian plum tree. In my side back yard I have another apple tree with 7 different kinds of apples on it. All my apple trees were loaded with blossoms this year.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

More lilacs


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Glenn keeps the lawn mowed, but he doesn't weed. I hate pulling weeds and grass (half the time I can't pull them out). I'm embarrassed to show all the grass that hasn't been pulled from the flower beds so please over look the tall grass.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I cannot believe this! I am all caught up!

Happy Mother's Day to all ! 

XO

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Sandy! Love your yard and your gorgeous lilacs.

Pontuf

quote=Sandy]Glenn keeps the lawn mowed, but he doesn't weed. I hate pulling weeds and grass (half the time I can't pull them out). I'm embarrassed to show all the grass that hasn't been pulled from the flower beds so please over look the tall grass.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Marge, I don't know all the details, but what you are saying seems reasonable. I have not commented because I don't know all that has transpired, but it seems a very difficult situation. It also seems to me that it is becoming a time for some legal intervention and action. Marge, I appreciate your steeping to offer some hard advice. Someone earlier also mentioned keeping a written record. A very good idea.
> Lurker....you have my heart-felt support, full of hugs, and ardent wishes for peaceful and positive resolution. I can't offer advice because I don't know everything....just be guided by those who do and you trust...and what you know is right. My best to you......Carol (IL)


Thank you Carol for your concern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Glenn keeps the lawn mowed, but he doesn't weed. I hate pulling weeds and grass (half the time I can't pull them out). I'm embarrassed to show all the grass that hasn't been pulled from the flower beds so please over look the tall grass.


I have trouble too keeping up with the grasses around my plants- your Lilacs are so beautiful!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


That is beautiful work- especially the wedding shawl


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is beautiful work- especially the wedding shawl


Thank you, Julie. I appreciate the compliment, especially from such an expert knitter as you!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


Nice work on the wingspan. I love the shawl. Can you give me the link for the pattern it is lovely.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 10 may 13
> 
> A third of the month gone already  can you believe it. It seemed that winter was moving so slowly and that it would never leave and now when the weather has picked up it seems like time has picked up the pace somewhat. But the weather has started to be warmer which is always good and the evenings stay light longer.
> 
> ...


Sam, the chicken recipe I posted last week wasn't a diet one. I hope that was okay. I do encourage some of you to try it anyway. It is delicious.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the lilacs Sandy! Your grass is so green it feels cool right through the iPad! And Pammie I just think the shawl and wingspan are wonderful. Nice job. I am caught up too Pontuf!! DH is surprised, I had told him I was never going to read everything after getting so far behind! Tomorrow will be a quiet day and Monday we are running out to Dad's for a couple of days.... I guess we just need to keep moving in the right direction!! Julie - I hope you heard from B for Mother's Day ... Luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Sam, the chicken recipe I posted last week wasn't a diet one. I hope that was okay. I do encourage some of you to try it anyway. It is delicious.


Your recipe last week sounds wonderful - I make one very similar to it, but it includes marinated artichoke hearts ! We can't always diet! Hope you have a good evening. Luv- AZ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Pammie!

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ Sticks. I was telling DH about the train museum opening in Kingman and he said it would be a nice little road trip. So you must tell me all about it when you guys go.

Have a safe trip to CA to see your Dad. How is he?

Pontuf


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

And I lived at Lawrence and Kenmore 35 years ago! Back when Uptown was not a very desirable location.



Pontuf said:


> Carol
> 
> I know Uptown very well. DH had relatives that lived on Magnolia just north of Lawrence. DH went to Queen of Angles and Gordon Tech and then DePaul.I lived at Deming and Clark in Lincoln Park when I met DH. I also grew up in Ohio!
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Nice work on the wingspan. I love the shawl. Can you give me the link for the pattern it is lovely.


It's on Ravelry and called Dinner in the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness! You were closer the lake right?
Are you still in the city or have you moved to the suburbs?

Pontuf

]And I lived at Lawrence and Kenmore 35 years ago! Back when Uptown was not a very desirable location.[/quote]


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

1 block west of Sheridan, so not too close. From there, we moved to St. Croix, USVI, and then kids and I moved back to Wilmette, with my mother. I remarried, and lived in Winnetka, Morton Grove, Wheaton; after leaving him, Villa Park, Naperville, and now I'm in Aurora. Daughters are in Plainfield and Rolling Meadows. I guess we're gypsies at heart.


Pontuf said:


> Oh my goodness! You were closer the lake right?
> Are you still in the city or have you moved to the suburbs?
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness!
My family moved from Cincinnati to Arlington Heights when I was in high school. When I left for college they moved to Plainfield one year then to Springfield IL. I remember coming home for Christmas to Plainfield thinking they lived in the country!

After college I moved back to Chicago but lived in West Chicago for 6 months until I moved to Lincoln Park. I lived on Deming and Clark, two blocks north of Fullerton. I lived in Lincoln Park for 17 years.

Pontuf



Ceili said:


> 1 block west of Sheridan, so not too close. From there, we moved to St. Croix, USVI, and then kids and I moved back to Wilmette, with my mother. I remarried, and lived in Winnetka, Morton Grove, Wheaton; after leaving him, Villa Park, Naperville, and now I'm in Aurora. Daughters are in Plainfield and Rolling Meadows. I guess we're gypsies at heart.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> More lilacs


Sandy, your lilacs look glorious, I can almost smell their perfume from here! I planted 3 last year but have no flowers yet as they are still small.
The Mothers day card is great. Happy Mothers day to all celebrating it this weekend. 
Valerie, how wonderful to find bargain Olive trees. I see a few here in Guernsey but never with fruit on, just decorative. As for Cobo, I know it just as the beach area, kiosk, and a good 'chippie' so I'm not sure about Cobo Woods, although there are several small wooded areas a bit inland from there.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..  
We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Does anyone else have this problem......I write a response...and then don't know what page I was on? We are all so verbose (which I LOVE!)...but it makes it tricky to get back to where I was reading! Any tricks?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> BTW....pictures really help in skimming to find my former place. Keep those pics coming!


If you click the left arrow at the top of the page it will take you back to the previous page you were looking at.  
Now i see someone else has helped here. LOL.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> So, you can grow olive trees in pots? I would love to do that! Of course I don't know if olive trees can be grown in Texas! I know some people grow lemon trees in pots and that might be my best option.


There's very little that can't be grown in a pot of the right size. All a bit labour-intensive as watering and feeding have to be done regularly. I've had success in growing a lemon tree in a pot on my small patio and it did well until we had a very hard winter some years ago. I hope to get another lemon tree as the perfumed flowers were so lovely. Perhaps a knowledgeable neighbour or the staff at a local garden centre could advise on olive.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Sam. It will be a difficult time, but DS and I don't like to see her quality of life go down. She just really can't do much without getting out of breath and becoming very tired.


Thinking of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> More lilacs


Beautiful flowers. I wonder if we get them here, i dont think so...
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Glenn keeps the lawn mowed, but he doesn't weed. I hate pulling weeds and grass (half the time I can't pull them out). I'm embarrassed to show all the grass that hasn't been pulled from the flower beds so please over look the tall grass.


Aaaw, you have GREEN grass, i am jealous. LOL.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


Thanks for showing us your family. Its good to be able to see what you look like - such a good looking bunch :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Dollyclaire--Didn't have a chance in the last tea party to tell you how much I enjoyed your memories of your husband digging the rocks out of your gardens and making beautiful places. DH's beloved grandfather did something similar, and even built a garage out of the rock he dug out. He was a country doctor and would bring back rock from some of the places he went (in those days, doctors went to the patients, which now seems hard to believe). He was often wakened at night, and when he couldn't sleep, he would work on the rocks and the garden He strung up lights so he could work even when it was dark. I enjoyed thinking about him again. And you're right, coal mining is hard, dangerous work.


Thank you, I am glad you enjoyed my memories and that it triggered some for you. The mind is amazing, such a huge filing cabinet with all sorts of interesting nuggets of memories and information. 
Happy Mother's Day to everyone


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all youy across the Pond.

Once again thanks for all the kind compliments on the cake, making those figures was a bit like playing with plastercine.

I love the photos of the lilacs, mine are getting ready to come out.

Pammiie your shaw is beautiful and the wingspan lovely..

Please wear a purple ribbon today as it is INTERNATIONAL FIBROMYALGIA AWARENESS DAY

And to all fibromites - remember - you may have fm but it doesn't have you.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Does anyone else have this problem......I write a response...and then don't know what page I was on? We are all so verbose (which I LOVE!)...but it makes it tricky to get back to where I was reading! Any tricks?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> BTW....pictures really help in skimming to find my former place. Keep those pics coming!


I used the back arrow at the top of the page on the left after I have posted. It takes you back to the reply page, then I click the arrow again and I am back at the page I was on. Hope that helps and apologies if someone else has posted as I still have a few pages to catch up on


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all youy across the Pond.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Well winter is coming I think. Much cooler today and wet and it is now almost cold outside.
Had everyone here for afternoon tea- house is now lovely and clean as we cleared up after everyone left too. Poured overnight and early this morning then settled down to a lovely afternoon until rain again and this time a drop in temperature accompanied it. Cool and wet for the rest of the week.
Had a good time withthe family as we all ate too much (of course). And Sugarsugar's suasage rolls were again very popular. And much quicker this time- I streamlined the production doing each step of putting the rolls together rather than doing each roll one by one. Had a bit of spare pastry so simply through grated cheese in (meant to sprinkle herbs on to but only 2 got this- fogot the other 4) Turned out good as one nephew who is a vegetarian came and he ate most of them.
I'm on page 13 of 30 and feeling tired and uninspired so not sure how far I will get. And now have 3 digests to get through.
Bu tfirst I think I will work out what on earth I am doing withtmy knitting! Have heaps partly done and now not sure what is where etc. To deal withit the other day I started something else that has not reason to do it at all except that the yarmn was in the unit withthe pattern! No reason for it at all but it is making good progress. Maybe I should just finsih it! Think its time I actually finished something instead of starting them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful scenery. I've been gray for several years...stays the same...salt and pepper. I wish it would just turn white. I know exactly what you mean about seeing your mother in the mirror....I'm exactly the same way. As I've gotten older, I look so much like her.
> JuneK


Same here- both withthe hair colour and desire that it would just go white and lookin glike my mother- including the extra kilos. Maybe if I lose them I won't look so much like her.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi Well winter is coming I think. Much cooler today and wet and it is now almost cold outside.
> Had everyone here for afternoon tea- house is now lovely and clean as we cleared up after everyone left too. Poured overnight and early this morning then settled down to a lovely afternoon until rain again and this time a drop in temperature accompanied it. Cool and wet for the rest of the week.
> Had a good time withthe family as we all ate too much (of course). And Sugarsugar's suasage rolls were again very popular. And much quicker this time- I streamlined the production doing each step of putting the rolls together rather than doing each roll one by one. Had a bit of spare pastry so simply through grated cheese in (meant to sprinkle herbs on to but only 2 got this- fogot the other 4) Turned out good as one nephew who is a vegetarian came and he ate most of them.
> I'm on page 13 of 30 and feeling tired and uninspired so not sure how far I will get. And now have 3 digests to get through.
> Bu tfirst I think I will work out what on earth I am doing withtmy knitting! Have heaps partly done and now not sure what is where etc. To deal withit the other day I started something else that has not reason to do it at all except that the yarmn was in the unit withthe pattern! No reason for it at all but it is making good progress. Maybe I should just finsih it! Think its time I actually finished something instead of starting them!


Agree that winter is coming and it will long and cold, even up here. Pulled out heaters to combat early morning cold. Days are great for about 7 hours but once sun starts setting it cools of quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need a picture of a knitted purplefi - wonder what color it will be in? lolol
> 
> sam


Green? :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi Well winter is coming I think. Much cooler today and wet and it is now almost cold outside.
> Had everyone here for afternoon tea- house is now lovely and clean as we cleared up after everyone left too. Poured overnight and early this morning then settled down to a lovely afternoon until rain again and this time a drop in temperature accompanied it. Cool and wet for the rest of the week.
> Had a good time withthe family as we all ate too much (of course). And Sugarsugar's suasage rolls were again very popular. And much quicker this time- I streamlined the production doing each step of putting the rolls together rather than doing each roll one by one. Had a bit of spare pastry so simply through grated cheese in (meant to sprinkle herbs on to but only 2 got this- fogot the other 4) Turned out good as one nephew who is a vegetarian came and he ate most of them.
> I'm on page 13 of 30 and feeling tired and uninspired so not sure how far I will get. And now have 3 digests to get through.
> Bu tfirst I think I will work out what on earth I am doing withtmy knitting! Have heaps partly done and now not sure what is where etc. To deal withit the other day I started something else that has not reason to do it at all except that the yarmn was in the unit withthe pattern! No reason for it at all but it is making good progress. Maybe I should just finsih it! Think its time I actually finished something instead of starting them!


Glad the sausage rolls went well. We got 2mm rain and of course it seems to be all around us but not coming through here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you do the edge pieces first? i was never very good at jigsaw puzzles - i do like them online - it i am not careful i can spend several hours on them and not notice the passage of time. maybe you can take a picture of this one when it is finished.
> 
> sam


Normally I do- and so far we have the edges out- and about 1/4 of these joined up! And then will do the most obvious so that I end up withthe hardest parts left to do- but at least by then I have used up a lot of the pieces. This will take me a very long time soyou will waiting a long time for the photo. Bu tI might take on of the box so you can see why it is so hard. And as my sister who loves doing them and is good at them (whereas I an only fair- I don't have the eye for shape she does- it is harder even with glasses it is still not as easy to pick the slight differences, and slight differences this one has plenty of.
Maybe I can convince to come round sometime for an evening or afternoon. But this won't be for awhile. We are going to Melbourne for a night Wednesady (I participate in a research project which involves flying to Melbourne once a year and they will fly me and a companion over and put us up for a night). As I don't get to spend much time with Vicky now she is married this will be really nice. And David's mother is still in Melbourne, recovered well we think from from her broken hip but we will see her while we are over there- and may be able to assess things better oursleves (and as a doctor and nurse we shoul dbe able to make a resoanble assessment! Not too long since Vick did adult doctoring to know what is going on). And then her and her DH are going away the follwoing week for 5 days- so we get to baby-sit our grand-bunny again, but 5 days rather than 5 months.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here- both withthe hair colour and desire that it would just go white and lookin glike my mother- including the extra kilos. Maybe if I lose them I won't look so much like her.


Same here but it is when you say something and you think ' gosh that sounded just like mum ! You find yourself saying things that you vowed when younger you would never be like your mum lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


Lovely cake- I assume this is the granddaughter who also loves purple?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope your new plants dont float away. LOL. We are supposed to have rain over the next few days, i hope so but have heard it all before. So dry.!


Hopefully you willl get ours- nothing like enough but some overnight and today. So far this year we have had about 1/2 our average rainfall up to the end of May.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tried to reply to all together and just kept on replying as mornall so the two I rememebred to do that way I will post and keep to my normal way! Too hard to leearn a new trick right now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just thought i would share this story in our local paper. The poor little thing!
> 
> GHERINGHAP farmer Des Guinane knew it had been dry, but when he found one of his lambs had fallen down a crack in the ground, he knew his "pitch" wouldn't pass the car key test.
> 
> ...


And I wonder if any other TP members will have a clue what the cat key test is? Most definitely wouldn't pass the test!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> More lilacs


OH MY, My eyes are sooooooooo happy. Thank you this is the best way to start my day, coffee and flowers beautiful ones. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


Beautiful wedding shawl, and wingspan. Great work.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It's on Ravelry and called Dinner in the Eiffel Tower.


Thank you Pammie!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


Beautiful family. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'm finding this all so interesting. I always thought milk was milk. It's even more interesting to me because I have a son who is VERY allergic to milk...allergic to the protein, so it is not a lactose-intolerance issue. During the first few years of his life we spent MANY many days in the ER and hospital because of his reactions to the slightest contact with any part of milk. Once I cooked fish in butter...the oils in the air were enough for us to visit the emergency room (ER). Anyway, I wonder how his allergy would react to different kinds of milk (and milk products). I am such a milk fan...I LOVE it! I remember my son saying once, as a 4 year old...."I wonder what a milkshake tastes like". My heart shuddered. I just wonder if he would react differently to milk/products from different kinds of cows. Anyone up for some serious research?
> Carol (IL)


Well I will give some of the links I found yeasterday- actually these are mainly different ones, I can't find yesterdas!. Still far too soon is my feeling as to whether or not it is significant or not but does seem that at this point there may be a case for people allergic to milk proteins tolerating the A2. Can he drink milk from other animals? Because it seems that most animals don't have the protein that most cows have which is the main allergan. Jersey, Guernsey and Asian cows seem to be the exception to the cow rules.

http://fedup.com.au/factsheets/additive-and-natural-chemical-factsheets/a2-milk 
http://www.nutritiongurus.com.au/a2-milk-why-the-hype/ 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2220286/The-new-milk-aimed-20-Britons-say-just-tolerate-it.html 
http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2010/s2866747.htm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful family. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I took some more photos before our rain comes and ruins them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I took some more photos before our rain comes and ruins them.


WOW!!!, love the colors


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

OK I see one person has asked about the pitch car key test!
As most of you know little if anything about cricket you first need to know that a pitch is the part of the ground where the ball is bowled to the batsman to hit (and unlike baseball the ball hits the ground before it reaches the batsman). The pitch affects the way the ball behaves and especially in a 4 or 5 day game the pitch develops (usually) small cracks. And if the ball hits one it can do some unexpected things. In the hands of a skilled bowler he can use this to good effect. Tony Grieg (a very well known international cricket player, captain and commentator) finished his life here in Australia as a very well known cricket commentator. And one of the the things he became known for was going out before the beginning of the days play and using his car key would see how wide and deep the cracks were. As you see in this article sugarsugar posted it is now used in wider contexts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Some lovely flowers posted.
And lovely to see your family sugarsuager


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There are dairy associations in just about every State - the Illinois State University Farm in Bloomington, IL may have some information also. There's so much on the internet also - would be such a fine day to see him enjoy a milk shake!!



cmaliza said:


> I'm finding this all so interesting. I always thought milk was milk. It's even more interesting to me because I have a son who is VERY allergic to milk...allergic to the protein, so it is not a lactose-intolerance issue. During the first few years of his life we spent MANY many days in the ER and hospital because of his reactions to the slightest contact with any part of milk. Once I cooked fish in butter...the oils in the air were enough for us to visit the emergency room (ER). Anyway, I wonder how his allergy would react to different kinds of milk (and milk products). I am such a milk fan...I LOVE it! I remember my son saying once, as a 4 year old...."I wonder what a milkshake tastes like". My heart shuddered. I just wonder if he would react differently to milk/products from different kinds of cows. Anyone up for some serious research?
> Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> OK I see one person has asked about the pitch car key test!
> As most of you know little if anything about cricket you first need to know that a pitch is the part of the ground where the ball is bowled to the batsman to hit (and unlike baseball the ball hits the ground before it reaches the batsman). The pitch affects the way the ball behaves and especially in a 4 or 5 day game the pitch develops (usually) small cracks. And if the ball hits one it can do some unexpected things. In the hands of a skilled bowler he can use this to good effect. Tony Grieg (a very well known international cricket player, captain and commentator) finished his life here in Australia as a very well known cricket commentator. And one of the the things he became known for was going out before the beginning of the days play and using his car key would see how wide and deep the cracks were. As you see in this article sugarsugar posted it is now used in wider contexts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And thanks. Am off to bed i think, goodnight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome --- looking forward to seeing some of your work! And, by the way, we love recipes for food items too!!



martina said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I knit, crochet, embroider and use an embellisher and do other bits and bobs as well. It depends on what I feel like really.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Green? :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


Haahaa - very funny :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely cake- I assume this is the granddaughter who also loves purple?


Yep, I've trained her well :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to party now - hope I doin't have to join in. I'm not in the mood for gymnastics. I want to knit!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks --- Happy Mother's Day to all --- looking forward to seeing the wingspan - I think I'm on the last wing - I'm making it cape size --- and then I need to trim it off and add a closure for the shoulder....then I'll post a picture.



Patches39 said:


> Until tomorrow, hope all have a great night/day, hope to finish my wingspan, will show it then. Blessing to all the mothers, and joy peace and love to all.
> :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks --- Happy Mother's Day to all --- looking forward to seeing the wingspan - I think I'm on the last wing - I'm making it cape size --- and then I need to trim it off and add a closure for the shoulder....then I'll post a picture.


sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL MOTHERS!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a busy Mother's Day....bittersweet, but hopefully filled with many memories. It's hard to let the "homeplace" go --- I know it was for us when my FIL passed away and DH and brothers readied the place where they had grown up to be sold. Miss our FIL - he was just a month shy of his 90th birthday which was yesterday. We went out to his favorite restaurant in his honor---but passed on his favorite menu item of liver and onions.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Finally caught up - every time I left the computer there were 5 or 6 more pages to read. Glad to see old friends and new faces around Sam's table.
> I'm getting ready to hop in bed - worked today getting ready for the Mother's Day breakfast at church. My #1DD will come and then we are leaving to meet #2DD and go up to my mother's house to finish cleaning out the last of the "stuff". I've had an offer that I've accepted, so we have a month or two to get it cleaned out - depending on how slowly the real estate and legal wheels grind! It's hard for us to schedule days together, especially when we need #2 SIL to come to be the handyman and lifter of large objects, not to mention, he owns a 14 foot trailer to put all the stuff in. When we talked it over, Mother's day was the only one that worked for all of us. There isn't much left, but we want to check everything over once more. I'm sad to sell the house, but will be glad not to have to pay taxes and power bills any more - we have to leave the heat on low so the house wont deteriorate in the winter.
> Lots of things I wanted to comment on, but it's late, so I'll just say that you are all in my prayers daily. I always read, but usually am too busy with the baby to do any typing. I'll be through babysitting in about 3 weeks, so I might have a little more time - I might even have time to weed my poor neglected garden!
> Good night, everyone. I probably will talk to you all on Monday. Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Zoe a couple of days ago- she seemed her usual positive self- although summers are not her best season, she was getting ready to plant things in her boxes.


Thanks, Julie. I'm glad to hear she's all right but sounds as if she's just busy! And that's a good thing!!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> It's on Ravelry and called Dinner in the Eiffel Tower.


I am working on that one for myself right now. One of my wips. Love doing it easy and fun!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY! 
TO ALL MOTHERS  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!! LOL LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love that there are so many different colors - the smell must be wonderful. We arrived home late on Friday night and walking on the sidewalk was like walking on carpet because of all the blossoms and seed pods that were on the sidewalk - the wind had knocked most of them down.



Sandy said:


> More lilacs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty --- love the shawl!



pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope you don't mind my joining in, I have followed you for some time now, and I just want to say that I wish all who are celebrating a Happy Mother's Day. We had ours in March here in UK.


Welcome to the tea party....please join in more often. I'm sure Sam, our wonderful host, will greet you when he comes online. As he says, there's always another chair at the table and plenty of hot tea in the pot.
Hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day even though you've already officially celebrated!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful family and glad it was a wonderful Mother's Day.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love everyone's pictures flowers and knitting all are wonderful! Happy Mother's Day to all!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


We love putting faces to names- good to see your family too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for that explanation....I tried to learn some of the cricket rules when I was visiting my brother in London, but too many year's of baseball and softball kept interfering in my brain. We have a thing where we take a penny and check the tread on our tires --- if the penny will go in as far as Lincoln's head, then you have pretty good tread---at least that's how I remember it.



darowil said:


> OK I see one person has asked about the pitch car key test!
> As most of you know little if anything about cricket you first need to know that a pitch is the part of the ground where the ball is bowled to the batsman to hit (and unlike baseball the ball hits the ground before it reaches the batsman). The pitch affects the way the ball behaves and especially in a 4 or 5 day game the pitch develops (usually) small cracks. And if the ball hits one it can do some unexpected things. In the hands of a skilled bowler he can use this to good effect. Tony Grieg (a very well known international cricket player, captain and commentator) finished his life here in Australia as a very well known cricket commentator. And one of the the things he became known for was going out before the beginning of the days play and using his car key would see how wide and deep the cracks were. As you see in this article sugarsugar posted it is now used in wider contexts.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> More lilacs


Thank you for the wonderful pictures of your lilacs. I love them and the fragrance is fantastic!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you or that explanation....I tried to learn some of the cricket rules when I was visiting my brother in London, but too many year's of baseball and softball kept interfering. We have a thing where we take a penny and check the tread on your tires --- if the penny will go in as far as Lincoln's head, then you have pretty good tread---at least that's how I remember it.


We use matches for that. If the head of the match doesn't go inthen the tyre is too warn. But don't what they say now as most people don't have matches. About the only time I ever use them is to light birthday candles.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


They're beautiful...you're so talented! I know your DD loves the shawl.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I took some more photos before our rain comes and ruins them.


Lucky people having spring, I am just feeling cold. At 60 F maybe I should make a cuppa and warm up.
I agree the colours are lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


Lovely family...it's always nice to put a face to a name. We're getting rain this morning, too.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky people having spring, I am just feeling cold. At 60 F maybe I should make a cuppa and warm up.
> I agree the colours are lovely.


How about curling up in a warm bed?
David has just gone to bed- went in to see if he was going to read but already in darkeness and I told him I didn't feel like reading a machine. Wanted to read a book, but he doesn't like the light on. So I'm back here!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I took some more photos before our rain comes and ruins them.


Thanks for more lovely flower photos! They definitely brighten my day since it's gray and rainy here this morning!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How about curling up in a warm bed?
> David has just gone to bed- went in to see if he was going to read but already in darkeness and I told him I didn't feel like reading a machine. Wanted to read a book, but he doesn't like the light on. So I'm back here!


It is only approaching 1 am- I had 4 hours sleep already- when I am on my own there is very little incentive to stay up in the evening, so I go to bed when I feel like doing so- but I get twitchy lying there when I can't sleep- I will go back when I get tired again!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I took some more photos before our rain comes and ruins them.


Wow! We are having a real treat with all this horticultural eye-candy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> OK I see one person has asked about the pitch car key test!
> As most of you know little if anything about cricket you first need to know that a pitch is the part of the ground where the ball is bowled to the batsman to hit (and unlike baseball the ball hits the ground before it reaches the batsman). The pitch affects the way the ball behaves and especially in a 4 or 5 day game the pitch develops (usually) small cracks. And if the ball hits one it can do some unexpected things. In the hands of a skilled bowler he can use this to good effect. Tony Grieg (a very well known international cricket player, captain and commentator) finished his life here in Australia as a very well known cricket commentator. And one of the the things he became known for was going out before the beginning of the days play and using his car key would see how wide and deep the cracks were. As you see in this article sugarsugar posted it is now used in wider contexts.


Glad to have the translation! I thought it might be a way of checking the tyre tread as we are told to check for wear by using a penny coin.(If the mark on the rim of the coin shows the tread is worn below the legal limit)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just found a sweet pattern for a baby pullover with elephants on it. It is in

*Free Vintage Knitting and it is baby sweater #5235* It has little elephants across the bottom. I can't download it as it is a webarchive file so you will have to look it up.

Sam, this one would be great for the baby-- You must be getting really excited.

Happy Mother's day everyone! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh absolutely! One glass or two?



thewren said:


> jomacoy - so good of you to stop and share with us today at the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will be back very soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you. if the weather starts getting too hot we may need to be offter iced tea also.
> 
> maybe we will get gwen to make us some southern sweet tea.
> 
> sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Re the Channel Islands milk and A1, A2 proteins. I read some time ago that A2 rather than A1 doesn't increase the risk of heart disease, so CI milk and cream etc is thought to be less risky than the 'white' milk from the other breeds. However I haven't seen any big studies to prove it........


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty soon, pennies will no longer be made, but I think we have enough supply of them to last awhile -

We use the automatic lighters for everything - even birthday candles.



darowil said:


> We use matches for that. If the head of the match doesn't go inthen the tyre is too warn. But don't what they say now as most people don't have matches. About the only time I ever use them is to light birthday candles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's 45 F here --- so much for spring. I'm right there with you with a cuppa tea in hand and blanket over my lap! Time to read the paper -



Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky people having spring, I am just feeling cold. At 60 F maybe I should make a cuppa and warm up.
> I agree the colours are lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Glenn keeps the lawn mowed, but he doesn't weed. I hate pulling weeds and grass (half the time I can't pull them out). I'm embarrassed to show all the grass that hasn't been pulled from the flower beds so please over look the tall grass.


Sandy the lilacs are beautiful; in fact the entire yard is! My DH said he was going to cut grass some today; 3 acres of very very tall grass right now. It will probably take at least 2 mowings. My flower beds look horrible but just can't pull the weeds. Will get it in shape eventually.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


Both are breathtaking! Love the colors and your workmanship.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone interested in Puffins? If so try our PuffinCam on the tiny island of Burhou, off Alderney and looked after by our Wildlife Trust
http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pretty soon, pennies will no longer be made, but I think we have enough supply of them to last awhile -
> 
> We use the automatic lighters for everything - even birthday candles.


Canada stopped making pennies just recently - I have hardly noticed the difference - and my purse weighs a lot less, it was not a difficult thing for anyone to deal with. they are talking about getting rid of $1.00 bills as we have our loonies (coins) for l.00 and 2.00 - We have been saving pennies for years and turned them in - got 93.16 for them. actually we got 93.15 -

I got half of it for yarn and Pat bought some new shirts ( liked my share better).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


How nice to put a face to a name and what a lovely face too! You and your children make a beautiful picture. I sent you a skype contact request. Hope to hear from you in the future.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a memory you've given me Sandy...I haven't seen snapdragons since I was a child! I used to love them (well still do!) and my mom had them planted in her flower beds. My mom had such a green thumb. Unfortunately I didn't seem to inherit that from her though my sister sure did. Thank you for the lovely eye candy!



Sandy said:


> I took some more photos before our rain comes and ruins them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day! I am getting ready to go to my sister's. DD and I will pick up my mom, have lunch and then head home. It will be a tired, but wonderful day. I'm giving her the wingspan. She doesn't need it, but she said that she would like it. There isn't much that an 89 year old needs! I hope everyone has a great day! Be back later to catch up!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sandy said:


> More lilacs


Lilacs usually need a hardening off in winter - the lilacs here are wonderful, however, they usually arrive later here than in other places because our spring is so much later. the scent of lilacs brings back so many memories as my Aunt had lilac bushes all around the edge of the yard - it was like a fence they were that thick.

She had pink, purple, mauve cream, white and even one that was nearly a true blue- We have some in front of the club house in our condo, and they are starting to bud so I will take a picture when they are in full bloom. I never saw any in Arizona, or down south as I think they need the shock of winter to grow, but I am not sure. The ones above are great.

I am thinking about our 'Flower and Bird Sunday' at Church and can picture the canaries singing their little hearts out with the choir and organ. I just phoned my sister and she knew me and we talked about Mother's day and the canaries. I am content.

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We love putting faces to names- good to see your family too!


What a lovely family. You are very pretty and your kids are such a nice age. great picture - like your avatar picture too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - Sam I hope you have fun at the ball game!! The chicken sounds wonderful and I will save it for a yard work day - I love to use my crock-pot when I have a big outside day. I finally read the week before lasts KTP so I am officially caught up and posting!! I am just so amazed at the beautiful work being done by this group. DH took pictures of the Ocotillo today so I will share - I wish I could find some yarn the color of the sky in these photos!!!


Oh your ocotillo is glorious! They were always starting to bloom when we came home from Mesa- I loved the desert flowers. 
Thanks for another happy memory!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers and best wishes for those who are not mothers but want to be mothers. Hug your Mom today if you can. If your Mother has passed on, sing her a song from your heart. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder whether we could get everyone to post pictures of themselves and their families? I would love to put faces to the posts. what about it ? I will start - with mine .here is Pat and I last year,

Wouldn't it be nice if everyone posts pictures over the next couple of weeks or better yet this week so we would have an archive on the tea party of all ourselves and families? Hope I am not overstepping but it is so nice to see faces when we are friends.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love all the pics.
Designer great idea. Now if only I can get Alto pose with me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is only approaching 1 am- I had 4 hours sleep already- when I am on my own there is very little incentive to stay up in the evening, so I go to bed when I feel like doing so- but I get twitchy lying there when I can't sleep- I will go back when I get tired again!


If I had noone in my bed I wouldgo to bed with a book and read. David will be away for a coupl eof week sin June and I must admit to rather looking forward to some early nights reading a book. 
Mus tgo off to bed and read my machine. Don't know if its the machine or that the books on it aren't the type I would normally choose to read and while I do enjoy htem its no thte same. At least I am getting all sorts of classics read (they are already on this e reader but I refuse to pay for books for it! Currently reading A Journey to the Centre of the Earth on this machine- and have had enough of it. Maybe if I went to bed and read it I could get it finished and go onto the next one. (not finished tonight far too far to go for that).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Canada stopped making pennies just recently - I have hardly noticed the difference - and my purse weighs a lot less, it was not a difficult thing for anyone to deal with. they are talking about getting rid of $1.00 bills as we have our loonies (coins) for l.00 and 2.00 - We have been saving pennies for years and turned them in - got 93.16 for them. actually we got 93.15 -
> 
> I got half of it for yarn and Pat bought some new shirts ( liked my share better).


Actually the dollar bill has been withdrawn for a long long time already and has not been made in Canada for ages. Same with the two dollar bill. Denominations that have been retired permanently ($1, $2, $25, $500, and $1,000).

Only five different banknotes are currently issued ($5, $10, $20, $50 and $100). Smaller denominations have been replaced by coins, and larger ones are felt to be no longer required in an era of electronic transmission of most large transactions. Most everyone who has a bank account here in Canada also has a debit card and/or a credit card.
Although the currency that has been withdrawn from circulation remains legal tender, it is disposed of by the Bank of Canada when returned to them. It is very hard to find any $1 and $2 dollar bills any more as any that are left are in collectors' possession.

We have bright sunshine today and it is going to warm up to a low double digit today. Then rain and/or snow for the next few days.

I am going over to my Mom and Dad's for Mother's Day later on. I bought Mom a bouquet of peachy colored roses and some star gazer lilies and delivered them to her a few days ago. I feel very blessed to have my Mom still with me and I consider myself very fortunate that I can be with her when the other siblings live so far away.

I got a bunch of crochet magazines from a friend who is moving. The crochet patterns are all diagramed schematics and I find them difficult to follow. I am planning to tackle one doily that is labeled as "easy" so that I can learn to read these crochet instructions. Wish me luck that it turns out well. I am wanting to start on Christmas and birthday gifts early and just put them aside for when I need to pull them out and use them. hahahah, I need to build my crochet cotton stash now! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Designer great idea. Now if only I can get Alto pose with me.


While family pictures etc. are great to see, I will refrain from posting mine for my own security and safety reasons. I have posted a photo of my son sometime last year or the year before. But that is all of the family that I will post. Please forgive me for not sharing family photos. Zoe 

hmmmmmm, I suppose I should go back to page one of this KTP and start reading! ? ! ;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Anyone interested in Puffins? If so try our PuffinCam on the tiny island of Burhou, off Alderney and looked after by our Wildlife Trust
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


Think I saw some puffins- but the rabbits look big and happy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to see another Canadian - I am from Calgary and we have Zoe who is from NOrthern Ontario. so welcome. This is a wonderful group. A safe place to visit and everyone treats everyone so well; you are lucky you found this site. what kind of work do you do? Knitting, Crochet? what are you working on? Designer1234


 I'm Canadian, I've just been imported to the states.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether we could get everyone to post pictures of themselves and their families? I would love to put faces to the posts. what about it ? I will start - with mine .here is Pat and I last year,
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if everyone posts pictures over the next couple of weeks or better yet this week so we would have an archive on the tea party of all ourselves and families? Hope I am not overstepping but it is so nice to see faces when we are friends.


It is nice to see people but not everyone will want their photo available to all and sundry anywhere around the world.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am just popping in here. Happy Mothers Day to us all! Its 9am here and am getting my own breakfast. Sad isnt it. Anyway i will have kids and mum this afternoon so i hope that goes well. I see there are at least 10 pages to catch up on since i was on last night so i will be back. :thumbup:


Love the new avatar, Sugarsugar! I presume it's you? I love being able to put a face to a name! :thumbup: Looking good gf!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy - That was a lovely Mother's Day card, thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note as we are heading out the door for the day.. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful friends on KTP!!!

May your day be filled with love and joy.. memories of times past and dreams of the future!!

Love you all so very much!!
Marianne

Off to go on a picnic and a short hike to a beautiful waterfall.. yep.. have my camera, pictures will follow soon!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Wishing all those celebrating a HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY!!!!!!! I am off to see my mum for the day. Hoping to not have rain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope you don't mind my joining in, I have followed you for some time now, and I just want to say that I wish all who are celebrating a Happy Mother's Day. We had ours in March here in UK.


Please don't just follow us, join in! We love new voices which soon become 'weel kent'* faces!

*(well known)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to see you back again Zoe. Still snow? Does it ever stop? I know it does really but it just seems endless

5 cents is our smallest coin- we haven't had 1 or 2 cent coins for years. I'm talking I think last century- checked it up they were withdrawn from circulation in 1992 (didn't think the girls had used them much but then couldn't believe it was that long since they were withdrawn from circulation but it was). Don't think we've ever had higher than $100 and they aren't common. $50 is the biggest we routinely see. 
$1 coins have been around since 1984 (in fact in 2 days it will be 29 years, I guess 1 day as it is now the 13th in the Eastern states and it has been around since 14 May 1984, so about 10 weeks longer than Maryanne) and the $2 coin since 1988.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm Canadian, I've just been imported to the states.


So how long since you were imported?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.

....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Actually the dollar bill has been withdrawn for a long long time already and has not been made in Canada for ages. Same with the two dollar bill. Denominations that have been retired permanently ($1, $2, $25, $500, and $1,000).
> 
> Only five different banknotes are currently issued ($5, $10, $20, $50 and $100). Smaller denominations have been replaced by coins, and larger ones are felt to be no longer required in an era of electronic transmission of most large transactions. Most everyone who has a bank account here in Canada also has a debit card and/or a credit card.
> Although the currency that has been withdrawn from circulation remains legal tender, it is disposed of by the Bank of Canada when returned to them. It is very hard to find any $1 and $2 dollar bills any more as any that are left are in collectors' possession.
> ...


---------------------
Shirley here thanks for the correct information Zoe -You are right, guess it is too early in the morning. I was absolutely incorrect , glad you sorted it out Zoe.

I knew that, I don't know where my head was. I
guess it was a geriatric moment. We have had the loonies for years, no dollar bills, or two dollar bills. I feel very foolish, but I can always blame it on my age.

Rachel is starting another crochet class on May l5th Zoe, I know she would be happy to help if you run into problems. Reading crochet patterns can be challenging -actually in some ways ,more challenging than knitting patterns. -

Well, everyone, I think I will go and read my paper and then work on my bed jacket - hope to finish it today. :roll: :shock:

Thanks again for the right information. I have been a Canadian forever - don't know why I wrote that - mind was somewhere else I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.


He's concentrating so hard in the first picture that he has forgotten to smile! But it didn't last long as he is smiling his usual big grin in the second. Beautiful as always.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm Canadian, I've just been imported to the states.


OH!! I must have missed that Caren. what part of Canada? I know Angora has ties with Canada too. there are a few of us on the Tea Party. I have had a lot going on lately and my thoughts are scrambled I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> OH!! I must have missed that Caren. what part of Canada? I know Angora has ties with Canada too. there are a few of us on the Tea Party. I have had a lot going on lately and my thoughts are scrambled I guess.


I hadn't realised Caren was an import either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


How lovely to see you with your children. What a beautiful family you have. Good thing you have a big handsome son to protect your daughter. Gorgeous.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> More lilacs


Beautiful lilacs, Sandy. We used to have a lovely purple lilac, but it died. Must talk DH into getting another one - he replaced the lilac with a buddlia (sp?) and it's nice, but not as nice as the big lilac bush was.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


They're both gorgeous, Pammie! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> More lilacs


Beautiful lilacs Sandy. We have one lilac tree that a friend gave me when we moved back from Germany and it is now taller than me. I brought some in the house and the fragrance is so lovely. Not overwhelming but fresh and beautiful. We have a Lilac Festival  Highland Lilac Festival Rochester, NY and people come from all over to see the lilacs, buy lilac perfume walk among thousands of lilac trees in bloom. Last year the lilacs weren't good due to snow after the blossoms had started, but this year they will be fantastic. Anyone coming to Rochester needs to see the Lilac Festival. They are only in bloom for a short time but at peak now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


Your wingspan and shawl are absolutely gorgeous. One of the prettiest shawls I have seen. Great work Pammie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is nice to see people but not everyone will want their photo available to all and sundry anywhere around the world.


I certainly understand that , I guess it was a bad idea, I just thought it would be nice to have faces with names,. I am not doing a very good job of posting today. hmmm
Any way,

For those who have no problem, I would love to see your pictures, but in no way should you post pictures if you prefer not to. bad Idea I guess. Mine are out there - and they are not recent of my Grand daughter, which would be where I would worry the most.

I think I will start this day over again! grin :roll: :shock: :hunf:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky people having spring, I am just feeling cold. At 60 F maybe I should make a cuppa and warm up.
> I agree the colours are lovely.


I know you are going into what we just came out of and hate to think of you being cold. I know it must be hard for the body to adjust when you have been so hot for so long. Hope you had that hot cuppa!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think I will start this day over again! grin :roll: :shock: :hunf:


You could just pretend you over this way and finish the day and head off to bed and then when you get up it will be a new day! or you could pretend it was anyway.
Talking of which I must go to bed. Actually it won't be a new day when I get up either as it is Monday here- for 40 minutes.
Go and read my machine for a while!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK I see one person has asked about the pitch car key test!
> As most of you know little if anything about cricket you first need to know that a pitch is the part of the ground where the ball is bowled to the batsman to hit (and unlike baseball the ball hits the ground before it reaches the batsman). The pitch affects the way the ball behaves and especially in a 4 or 5 day game the pitch develops (usually) small cracks. And if the ball hits one it can do some unexpected things. In the hands of a skilled bowler he can use this to good effect. Tony Grieg (a very well known international cricket player, captain and commentator) finished his life here in Australia as a very well known cricket commentator. And one of the the things he became known for was going out before the beginning of the days play and using his car key would see how wide and deep the cracks were. As you see in this article sugarsugar posted it is now used in wider contexts.


Thank you, Margaret I wondered about the 'car key test' too!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found a sweet pattern for a baby pullover with elephants on it. It is in
> 
> *Free Vintage Knitting and it is baby sweater #5235* It has little elephants across the bottom. I can't download it as it is a webarchive file so you will have to look it up.
> 
> ...


Here's the pattern web site: http://freevintageknitting.com/baby-patterns/spool197/baby-sweater-no5235-pattern

and the PDF is attached

This is a really cute "modern" sweater for a little girl:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/mompat5/jardin-baby-jacket


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> try here - this is my favorite place. sam
> 
> http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/Castles/Chateau-Montesquieu-at-La-Brede-France-jigsaw-puzzle?cutout=250%20piece%20Classic
> 
> ...


thanks Sam....I'll try it today....I hope. I have compnay coming, but it is so tempting!
carol (IL)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether we could get everyone to post pictures of themselves and their families? I would love to put faces to the posts. what about it ? I will start - with mine .here is Pat and I last year,
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if everyone posts pictures over the next couple of weeks or better yet this week so we would have an archive on the tea party of all ourselves and families? Hope I am not overstepping but it is so nice to see faces when we are friends.


I decided to remove the pictures of my family. I don't want to put any pressure on anyone to post pictures of their family if they aren't readdy to do so. Another bad idea. I know you will all post your pictures if you wish to and if you prefer not to I certainly don't want to put you on the spot. As I mentioned, grin, I am going to go back to bed and get up again. Maybe I can make a comment where I don't put my foot in my mouth!

I don't know how long it will take admin to remove the pictures, but they might be unable to do so until the first of the week.

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wow....we seem to have moved in the same areas...our paths may have crossed and we never knew it  . Magnolia is in an area where there are many old 6-flat buildings with fabulous porches. Lots of trees, too. I would love to buy one of those. Gentrification is happening slowly in the area, so prices are rising.

Where in Ohio did you live?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Carol
> 
> I know Uptown very well. DH had relatives that lived on Magnolia just north of Lawrence. DH went to Queen of Angles and Gordon Tech and then DePaul.I lived at Deming and Clark in Lincoln Park when I met DH. I also grew up in Ohio!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening ffom Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain today which the garden needs.
> I have finished the birthday cake for my grand daughter, she is having a Gymnastics party tomorrow.
> I just love all the photos everyone posts here it's like having a world tour from my chair.


The cake is wonderful, how ever did you make the little people?
Happy Mothers Day to all!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> You know better- we always do. Especially a diabetic friendly adaptation. MJW


I'll get that up in a little bit--sorry I've been away so long (busy day yesterday and haven't caught up yet today).

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms (and fur babies count).


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a lovely idea Zoe! I will sing my mother's favorite hymn to her in her memory.

Happy Mother's Day Zoe.

(((((((HUGS)))))))))

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all mothers and best wishes for those who are not mothers but want to be mothers. Hug your Mom today if you can. If your Mother has passed on, sing her a song from your heart. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandy such beautiful flowers! Thanks for sharing with us!

Pontuf

uote=Sandy]I took some more photos before our rain comes and ruins them.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley, you are a lovely couple and you have a beautiful family ! Thanks so much for sharing

XO
Happy Mother's Day Shirley!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether we could get everyone to post pictures of themselves and their families? I would love to put faces to the posts. what about it ? I will start - with mine .here is Pat and I last year,
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if everyone posts pictures over the next couple of weeks or better yet this week so we would have an archive on the tea party of all ourselves and families? Hope I am not overstepping but it is so nice to see faces when we are friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


Glorious shots of Luke, Kate, and no, I for one am NOT sick of seeing photos of your little fellow. It is lovely to hear stories of a functioning family relating well- although my Bronwen did finally text me for Mother's Day at 9 pm- better than nothing!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Kate! Such precious pictures! Luke is so adorable with that infectious smile . I just figured out a caption for your avatar. "Who is that behind those Foster Grants???? ( this was a very famous commercial 40 years ago)
Happy Mother's Day Kate.

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I know you are going into what we just came out of and hate to think of you being cold. I know it must be hard for the body to adjust when you have been so hot for so long. Hope you had that hot cuppa!


I should have added mud- although not yet as bad as last year we are back to 'mud puppy', and I seriously need new filters for my vacuum cleaner, it is struggling to cope with the amount of dust that turns into- I got another three hours sleep so that was good going! I wonder if you are out- I don't recall your plans for Mother's Day!
I think my body is adjusting to handling warmth rather than the cold. Although I would acknowledge it is not serious cold inside at the moment it is 59 F. 
I have been trying to cut back on painkillers, but I think I will go back to my old regime of twice a day. Which means I will have to go to the doctor sometime this week. 
Time for a morning cuppa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's the pattern web site: http://freevintageknitting.com/baby-patterns/spool197/baby-sweater-no5235-pattern
> 
> and the PDF is attached
> 
> ...


That could be adjusted relatively easily for 'bigger' modern girls! Mine being 10 now!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I decided to remove the pictures of my family. I don't want to put any pressure on anyone to post pictures of their family if they aren't readdy to do so. Another bad idea. I know you will all post your pictures if you wish to and if you prefer not to I certainly don't want to put you on the spot. As I mentioned, grin, I am going to go back to bed and get up again. Maybe I can make a comment where I don't put my foot in my mouth!
> 
> I don't know how long it will take admin to remove the pictures, but they might be unable to do so until the first of the week.
> 
> :lol: :thumbup:


Shirley your pictures are lovely. I enjoy seeing pictures that anyone is willing to share. I have posted pictures of my family, some people like to some people prefer not to. Go with whatever makes you feel good as long as you are not hurting anyone. My family posts their own pics on various web sites they visit regularly so I am able to share them here. I am hoping to have all 3 boys here today to get a picture if all if us.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pup. Can't wait to see pictures of you and your boys!
Happy Mother's Day!

I'm posting pictures when I get to our desktop.

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Shirley your pictures are lovely. I enjoy seeing pictures that anyone is willing to share. I have posted pictures of my family, some people like to some people prefer not to. Go with whatever makes you feel good as long as you are not hurting anyone. My family posts their own pics on various web sites they visit regularly so I am able to share them here. I am hoping to have all 3 boys here today to get a picture if all if us.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day Gwen!



Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Shirley your pictures are lovely. I enjoy seeing pictures that anyone is willing to share. I have posted pictures of my family, some people like to some people prefer not to. Go with whatever makes you feel good as long as you are not hurting anyone. My family posts their own pics on various web sites they visit regularly so I am able to share them here. I am hoping to have all 3 boys here today to get a picture if all if us.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to see you back again Zoe. Still snow? Does it ever stop? I know it does really but it just seems endless
> 
> 5 cents is our smallest coin- we haven't had 1 or 2 cent coins for years. I'm talking I think last century- checked it up they were withdrawn from circulation in 1992 (didn't think the girls had used them much but then couldn't believe it was that long since they were withdrawn from circulation but it was). Don't think we've ever had higher than $100 and they aren't common. $50 is the biggest we routinely see.
> $1 coins have been around since 1984 (in fact in 2 days it will be 29 years, I guess 1 day as it is now the 13th in the Eastern states and it has been around since 14 May 1984, so about 10 weeks longer than Maryanne) and the $2 coin since 1988.


*chuckles* yes, I am back for a bit again. I missed you all but often there are other things that need my attention more. The "spring" allergies are heavy this year as the warm weather all of a sudden just happened, causes the trees to burst out and snow to mostly melt leaving snow mold. Barometer has been playing havoc with the fibromyalgia for the past few weeks.

hmmmm, speaking of fibromyalgia, today is national fibromyalgia day. To celebrate, I am only going to have a few aches! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sending birthday wishes Caren!


I am late--and still have 30 pages to go, but I am glad you enjoyed your day! I forgot that it was so close to mine. 

Here's the banana bread:

Banana Bread (Sugar Free)

1 3/4 cups flour (I use half white and half whole wheat)
2/3 cup Splenda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup shortening (melted but not too hot)
2 eggs OR 3 egg whites
3 medium bananas, slightly overripe and smashed

Preheat oven to 350F. Grease and flour a standard sized loaf pan. Mix all dry ingredients in a medium size bowl; add shortening and mix together with a fork (mixture will be coarse and crumbly). Add eggs and smashed bananas and mix just until all the mixture is moist (chunks of bananas make it more flavorful). Put batter into loaf pan and bake for 45-55 minutes.

You can also add a teaspoon of cinnamon and a half teaspoon of nutmeg for a little zing. To make chocolate banana bread, use 1 1/2 cups of flour and 1/2 cup cocoa; add about 1/8 cup of milk for added moisture.

We need to go grocery shopping, so I will try to finally catch up when we get back.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ---------------------
> Shirley here thanks for the correct information Zoe -You are right, guess it is too early in the morning. I was absolutely incorrect , glad you sorted it out Zoe.
> 
> I knew that, I don't know where my head was. I
> ...


*chuckles* Shirley, you were likely thinking of the $5.00 bill that the government is now discussing about replacing it with a $5.00 coin. hmmmm, I wonder what color they will decide it should be? (Our Canadian coins are different colors and some are two-tone metal. Some have red coloring on them.) Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> What a lovely idea Zoe! I will sing my mother's favorite hymn to her in her memory.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day Zoe.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pontuf! I have my Mom with me but there are so many many songs that I would love to sing for her, and I do that, but especially when ever she is not physically present with me and I just want to hug her! My Mom has been with me supporting me emotionally through all my "thicks and thins" (hint: we are NOT talking waistlines here! hahaha). From the very early age of about 4 or 5 when I realized that Mom was always around and such a wonderful person, I wanted to be just like her. She always had a smile and still has a wonderful smile today. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What lovely thoughts of your Mom Zoe. She sounds like a lovely person and a dear friend!

pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Pontuf! I have my Mom with me but there are so many many songs that I would love to sing for her, and I do that, but especially when ever she is not physically present with me and I just want to hug her! My Mom has been with me supporting me emotionally through all my "thicks and thins" (hint: we are NOT talking waistlines here! hahaha). From the very early age of about 4 or 5 when I realized that Mom was always around and such a wonderful person, I wanted to be just like her. She always had a smile and still has a wonderful smile today. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Some family pictures from Arizona...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> What lovely thoughts of your Mom Zoe. She sounds like a lovely person and a dear friend!
> 
> pontuf


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Think I saw some puffins- but the rabbits look big and happy.


Yes, the rabbits do well there, and the puffins borrow their old burrows to nest in. It's quite risky walking over the area shown (not allowed in breeding season) as the burrows tend to give way and twisted ankles are a risk!
If you look at the clips shown below the live camera you will definitely see some. There are several short clips captioned at the side.

By the way, if you are on iPad you may not get the live feed - something to do with Apple not supporting the Adobe programme required -at least in UK.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Some family pictures from Arizona...


Those are wonderful Pontuf, so nice to see your pictures - The avatar pictures don't really show us how you look. such a nice family.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> It is nice to see people but not everyone will want their photo available to all and sundry anywhere around the world.


I can confirm this, as my daughter is very careful not to put photos on open access sites after working with her school's computer safety workshops a couple of years ago. (I had to post headless pictures here of her modelling a sweater I knitted a few months ago). It's lovely to see everyone, but I can understand why some families may not want some members shown or named. Sorry to sound a low note, as I personally love to have pics of everyone, and think the idea of having an image of the people I speak to is helpful and interesting, but........


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Some family pictures from Arizona...


Great photos Charlotte!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna who is this darling kitty in your avatar?


That's the new kid--Yuckl. He's a piece of work, I'll say!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I decided to remove the pictures of my family. I don't want to put any pressure on anyone to post pictures of their family if they aren't readdy to do so. Another bad idea. I know you will all post your pictures if you wish to and if you prefer not to I certainly don't want to put you on the spot. As I mentioned, grin, I am going to go back to bed and get up again. Maybe I can make a comment where I don't put my foot in my mouth!
> 
> I don't know how long it will take admin to remove the pictures, but they might be unable to do so until the first of the week.
> 
> :lol: :thumbup:


Oh dear, please don't feel bad about what was, in theory, a lovely idea. I'm sure quite a few of us are OK with showing our own faces, but as i have posted a few minutes earlier, do agree that it might not be totally sensible to show the younger members of our families. We really do love you for all your wonderful contributions and support to the tea party members as well as your hard work on Workshops and posts in the other sections, helping with our craft questions etc. and showing your beautiful work and local scenery to die for.
A very big hug, please do not punish yourself over this!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Some family pictures from Arizona...


What gorgeous dogs, and wonderful pictures - I hope others will join in but only if they are comfortable doing so. 
s


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, please don't feel bad about what was, in theory, a lovely idea. I'm sure quite a few of us are OK with showing our own faces, but as i have posted a few minutes earlier, do agree that it might not be totally sensible to show the younger members of our families. We really do love you for all your wonderful contributions and support to the tea party members as well as your hard work on Workshops and posts in the other sections, helping with our craft questions etc. and showing your beautiful work and local scenery to die for.
> A very big hug, please do not punish yourself over this!!


Actually, I should avoid posting when I am still half asleep. Thanks for your kind words. I agree with you completely about the pictures. just jumped in without thinking it through. I hope, however that some will post their pictures if they feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* Shirley, you were likely thinking of the $5.00 bill that the government is now discussing about replacing it with a $5.00 coin. hmmmm, I wonder what color they will decide it should be? (Our Canadian coins are different colors and some are two-tone metal. Some have red coloring on them.) Zoe


Yes, I was thinking the 5.00 bill but didn't say that, brain burp I guess.-- but best to let others more knowledgeable give out info like this. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

some photos that are significant to me


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> The cake is wonderful, how ever did you make the little people?
> Happy Mothers Day to all!!


I used ready made and coloured modelling icing sugar. Just rolled it out to about 1cm thick and then cut the shape out. Laid it flat to dry but first put a long cocktail stick through it to stick it into the cake. The legs and head are just sausages and balls of flesh coloured modelling icing. Bit like playing with plastercine.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some photos that are significant to me


Those are wonderful Julie-- the stained glass window is glorious. Nice picture of you and also of Fale.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found a sweet pattern for a baby pullover with elephants on it. It is in
> 
> *Free Vintage Knitting and it is baby sweater #5235* It has little elephants across the bottom. I can't download it as it is a webarchive file so you will have to look it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks I really love the flowers,  thank for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Those are wonderful Julie-- the stained glass window is glorious. Nice picture of you and also of Fale.


Thanks Shirley! the visit to York was a lightening trip to spend time with my SIL from my first marriage- and the Minster was an important place to visit because it was so important to my Mum- who trained 5 years in York at the Quaker Retreat, (Mental Hospital) to get her RMN qualification. Would have loved to have been able to get to Bristol, where she completed her training as an Occupational Therapist, but this was just after the riots in London, and I was a bit terrified of going into large cities on my own. Had only just stumbled on KP- and did not really know what it involved- did not have all these new friendships- but it was a very good visit from the point of view of finding my cousins in Scotland- got to see a good number of them!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* yes, I am back for a bit again. I missed you all but often there are other things that need my attention more. The "spring" allergies are heavy this year as the warm weather all of a sudden just happened, causes the trees to burst out and snow to mostly melt leaving snow mold. Barometer has been playing havoc with the fibromyalgia for the past few weeks.
> 
> hmmmm, speaking of fibromyalgia, today is national fibromyalgia day. To celebrate, I am only going to have a few aches! Zoe


Good to see your back, you were missed, 
 ditto for pain.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Pontuf! I have my Mom with me but there are so many many songs that I would love to sing for her, and I do that, but especially when ever she is not physically present with me and I just want to hug her! My Mom has been with me supporting me emotionally through all my "thicks and thins" (hint: we are NOT talking waistlines here! hahaha). From the very early age of about 4 or 5 when I realized that Mom was always around and such a wonderful person, I wanted to be just like her. She always had a smile and still has a wonderful smile today. Zoe


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Some family pictures from Arizona...


My my, what a beautiful family, I see where you got your looks from.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> some photos that are significant to me


Beautiful family,


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna such a cute kitty

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> That's the new kid--Yuckl. He's a piece of work, I'll say!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie love your pictures


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like your share better too. Used to be, you could take your coins to the bank and they'd put it through the counting machine and give you paper money --- but the banks no longer do this and you need to use the coin machines in the grocery stores, etc...the machine gets a portion of the total. I have quite a few banks of coins here and just need to get them turned in. DH needs new shoes--- and when you can find size 16---they cost many a pretty penny!



Designer1234 said:


> Canada stopped making pennies just recently - I have hardly noticed the difference - and my purse weighs a lot less, it was not a difficult thing for anyone to deal with. they are talking about getting rid of $1.00 bills as we have our loonies (coins) for l.00 and 2.00 - We have been saving pennies for years and turned them in - got 93.16 for them. actually we got 93.15 -
> 
> I got half of it for yarn and Pat bought some new shirts ( liked my share better).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether we could get everyone to post pictures of themselves and their families? I would love to put faces to the posts. what about it ? I will start - with mine .here is Pat and I last year,
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if everyone posts pictures over the next couple of weeks or better yet this week so we would have an archive on the tea party of all ourselves and families? Hope I am not overstepping but it is so nice to see faces when we are friends.


What a beautiful family you have!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We just put snapdragons in our flower bed and DGS loved that you could actually make a dragon face with the flowers...he loved it so much it took blooms to show and tell last Friday.



Gweniepooh said:


> What a memory you've given me Sandy...I haven't seen snapdragons since I was a child! I used to love them (well still do!) and my mom had them planted in her flower beds. My mom had such a green thumb. Unfortunately I didn't seem to inherit that from her though my sister sure did. Thank you for the lovely eye candy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie love your pictures


Thanks, Charlotte- it is good to see Pontuf with his old best buddy Clarence, and also to see DH.!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


Sweet memories! I remember my mom bathing my oldest in her kitchen sink; in fact almost all the grandkids got that treat. And we never get tired of seeing and hearing about Luke!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Those are wonderful Julie-- the stained glass window is glorious. Nice picture of you and also of Fale.


Exactly what I was going to say! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you, but sorry to hear about the FM and allergies. We have arthritis and alergies at our house -- DH is complaining about messed up knees and sinuses and I'm just stuffed up. Trees are in full bloom and beautiful -- but the sneezing comes with that!! Good to hear you're going to kick FM's butt today and just allow only a few aches. I certainly feel for everyone stricken with this awful condition and wish you only good days ahead.



5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* yes, I am back for a bit again. I missed you all but often there are other things that need my attention more. The "spring" allergies are heavy this year as the warm weather all of a sudden just happened, causes the trees to burst out and snow to mostly melt leaving snow mold. Barometer has been playing havoc with the fibromyalgia for the past few weeks.
> 
> hmmmm, speaking of fibromyalgia, today is national fibromyalgia day. To celebrate, I am only going to have a few aches! Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OH Kate! Such precious pictures! Luke is so adorable with that infectious smile . I just figured out a caption for your avatar. "Who is that behind those Foster Grants???? ( this was a very famous commercial 40 years ago)
> Happy Mother's Day Kate.
> 
> Pontuf


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kate, Luke is too cute for words. 
Julie, what wonderful pics of stained glass windows at York, and how good to see what both Fale and YOU look like. I think you _ look_ Scottish, if you know what I mean! You both have lovely smiles too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am late--and still have 30 pages to go, but I am glad you enjoyed your day! I forgot that it was so close to mine.
> 
> Here's the banana bread:
> 
> ...


Do you know if you can use olive oil instead of shortening?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Exactly what I was going to say! :thumbup:


Thanks, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know if you can use olive oil instead of shortening?


I would!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the family pictures! You all make very handsome couples....of course you women are simply beautiful!

Unfortunately I lost most of my photos when my computer had problems and also when my iphone died. Yeah...stupid me hadn't backed them up.



Pontuf said:


> Some family pictures from Arizona...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some photos that are significant to me


Wonderful pictures. I feel like I've been on a vacation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Kate, Luke is too cute for words.
> Julie, what wonderful pics of stained glass windows at York, and how good to see what both Fale and YOU look like. I think you _ look_ Scottish, if you know what I mean! You both have lovely smiles too.


I apparently look very like my Grand mother- Dad's mum- she was Scottish/Irish from Belfast- I can see strong resemblances to both Dad and Mum, as I get older.
I loved my two hours spent at the Minster- one of the good things about NOT being on a tour- you can be a slow or as speedy as you feel like. Pam and I also had quality time on our own in St Olave's Church. York was as far as I got into England- my last visit I would have been 4, and I really only remember a horrid Gt Aunt from that trip!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the family pictures! You all make very handsome couples....of course you women are simply beautiful!
> 
> Unfortunately I lost most of my photos when my computer had problems and also when my iphone died. Yeah...stupid me hadn't backed them up.


super pics. none the less! Mind you with you as the Mom, your girls have to be beautiful- and your step-daughter is lovely as well!


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's a good vegetarian recipe that's easy & tasty:

Orange glazed Carrots

Cook 1 lb of carrots & set aside.

In a saucepan, mix together:
3/4 cup of orange juice
2 Tablespoons of brown sugar
2 teaspoons of cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon of ginger
1/4 teaspoon of salt

Stir together til smooth. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. Cook for 1 minute. Add carrots and cook for 2 more minutes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> super pics. none the less! Mind you with you as the Mom, your girls have to be beautiful- and your step-daughter is lovely as well!


Why thank you Julie. Youngest actually has dark blonde hair but has taken to dying her hair. There is 7 years difference between the oldest, middle, and then youngest. So that's 14 years difference between when I had my first and second child. All 3 are very close which is wonderful. Oldest and youngest are extremely close. When youngest goes off to school again in the fall (keeping fingers crossed) she will live with her sister and the 5 grandkids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> super pics. none the less! Mind you with you as the Mom, your girls have to be beautiful- and your step-daughter is lovely as well!


Why thank you Julie. Youngest actually has dark blonde hair but has taken to dying her hair. There is 7 years difference between the oldest, middle, and then youngest. So that's 14 years difference between when I had my first and second child. All 3 are very close which is wonderful. Oldest and youngest are extremely close. When youngest goes off to school again in the fall (keeping fingers crossed) she will live with her sister and the 5 grandkids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I'm off for awhile. Just saw youngest DD pulling in from work. Haven't eaten lunch and it is getting quite late in the afternoon so I'll get a small snack so as to not spoil dinner. Will sit and knit awhile. Hugs to everyone and again Happy Mothers Day to everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely family, Gwennie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aran said:


> Here's a good vegetarian recipe that's easy & tasty:
> 
> Orange glazed Carrots
> 
> ...


And as a good Quaker, (I hope) I am trying to cut out foods that involve killing more than vegetables- we have a little booklet produced locally for reducing our carbon foot print. Thank you for this Aran I will be trying it, as I have all the ingredients to hand.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, beautiful photos of York. The one building reminded me of one in Niagara on the Lake, Ont. Canada. Love those stained glass windows and I have seen many glorious ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should have added mud- although not yet as bad as last year we are back to 'mud puppy', and I seriously need new filters for my vacuum cleaner, it is struggling to cope with the amount of dust that turns into- I got another three hours sleep so that was good going! I wonder if you are out- I don't recall your plans for Mother's Day!
> I think my body is adjusting to handling warmth rather than the cold. Although I would acknowledge it is not serious cold inside at the moment it is 59 F.
> I have been trying to cut back on painkillers, but I think I will go back to my old regime of twice a day. Which means I will have to go to the doctor sometime this week.
> Time for a morning cuppa.


Yikes, I remember the days of mud you have had. That must have been the only plus of summer's lack of rain.

Had a glorious Mother's Day. My son is on tour again but he sent me flowers. Beautiful bouquet of tulips that are a rainbow of color with a lovely blue bouquet. Called my mother and will see her soon, then went to lunch with DIL, grandchildren, her mother and brother and his wife at a local Italian restaurant with a great buffet. No cooking and no clean-up. I made a wonderful necklace for my DIL and a matching one for Katiclaire, my granddaughter, so they have a Mother/Daughter matching necklace. The chain is hearts and you will like this Julie, it is silver. I didn't realize it till time to pay. Oh well, I love my DIL and granddaughter. The dinner was lovely. Went for a walk with DH after since we were so full and boy was it cold. Only 48f and windy so with wind chill, it felt like winter again, but sunny with huge white fluffy clouds. A great day. Oh yes, I said I was so happy and DH said I was going to be even happier in another minute and he had a dozen yellow roses for me and 3 cards.

Thinking of you on this special day.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm Canadian, I've just been imported to the states.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwenie, all three girls are so beautiful. Of course most important is the kind of person they are and you can see by their eyes they are beautiful people too. Nice to see DH too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, beautiful photos of York. The one building reminded me of one in Niagara on the Lake, Ont. Canada. Love those stained glass windows and I have seen many glorious ones.


One of the buildings in York that I photographed was from back around 900 AD, and the beginnings of the Minster may be even older...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love all the pics. Hope those with fm have remission. It's warm enough here on the desert I am feeling better.

Here are some pics of doggie play day at Diaz Lake.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


He is darling!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran...Thank you for the recipe for the carrots. I have saved it to my Evernote files. Always looking for new ways to do veggies. Have been a vegetarian for a year this month and loving it. Arthritis has really improved, not gone, but almost 100%


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics. Hope those with fm have remission. It's warm enough here on the desert I am feeling better.
> 
> Here are some pics of doggie play day at Diaz Lake.


Your daughter of the Heart is beautiful. What a beautiful day. My FM is so much better today, so thanks for the wish. So glad you are feeling better today and having a wonderful day, as did I.

Wow, what scenery.

Also, almost done reading the book you mentioned that I then ordered. "Dying to be Me" A Fabulous read and perfect timing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB wrote:
Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! ) and more to the point he made it through too! He was really good (naturally ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.

....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! 
______________________________________
DH needs the computer. You won't be seeing as much of me now that he is home but we do have the other computer in for repairs, so we will see what the estimate is.

However, Kate, please don't ever stop telling me about Luke. I love that little guy. Oh my is he precious. I would go through withdrawal if you don't keep us up with Luke and how he is growing and all his fabulous smiles. So I need my Luke fix...don't feel like you go on too much. Love Him!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And as a good Quaker, (I hope) I am trying to cut out foods that involve killing more than vegetables- we have a little booklet produced locally for reducing our carbon foot print. Thank you for this Aran I will be trying it, as I have all the ingredients to hand.


I am a Quaker as well. While I am not vegetarian, all of our Quaker potlucks are vegetarian. My brother-in-law made the carrots for Easter, and everyone loved them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Aran...Thank you for the recipe for the carrots. I have saved it to my Evernote files. Always looking for new ways to do veggies. Have been a vegetarian for a year this month and loving it. Arthritis has really improved, not gone, but almost 100%


Glad your fm is ok today. MIne is playing up a bit after the gymnastics party, but it was worth it.
I became vegan over 30 years ago, I still eat no meat and dairy but I do eat fish. Cutting out meat and dairy made a big difference to my fm. I also have recently given up bread and I eat things from the nightshade family - potatoes - tomatoes in small quantities.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Family rookie

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the family pictures! You all make very handsome couples....of course you women are simply beautiful!
> 
> Unfortunately I lost most of my photos when my computer had problems and also when my iphone died. Yeah...stupid me hadn't backed them up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran said:


> I am a Quaker as well. While I am not vegetarian, all of our Quaker potlucks are vegetarian. My brother-in-law made the carrots for Easter, and everyone loved them.


See you love to knit Aran. I am going to be doing an Alice Starmore Aran for my KIL. Can't wait to see what you come up with. Take it you are designing your own pattern. I have knit arans for my grandchildren and husband and for my sister. Look forward to seeing some photos of your knitting. We love photos as you can probably tell. I had Quaker relatives in Ontario, Canada and my husband has a Quaker student. Don't think you live all that far from our host of the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aran said:


> I am a Quaker as well. While I am not vegetarian, all of our Quaker potlucks are vegetarian. My brother-in-law made the carrots for Easter, and everyone loved them.


I read your avatar some months ago and thought you must be! I am a member of the Auckland MM, but don't often get to meeting because in winter I would have to leave home before sunrise! I have been in Membership since 1976 or there abouts- but have a strong link back to Friends through our Welsh side. (the Bright Family from Rochdale or Rochester would have to check on the exact location?!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

one more pic


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your fm is ok today. MIne is playing up a bit after the gymnastics party, but it was worth it.
> I became vegan over 30 years ago, I still eat no meat and dairy but I do eat fish. Cutting out meat and dairy made a big difference to my fm. I also have recently given up bread and I eat things from the nightshade family - potatoes - tomatoes in small quantities.


Thank you so much for talking about what you are doing that is working. I'm having a hard time giving up the nightshade family. Favorites of mine, but I don't have as much as I used to. I eat fish too if I am out and there are no vegetarian options. You can visibly see how much better I am. DH can't get over it. My feet and fingers are so much better and straighter. It is truly amazing. I do need to incorporate exercise though. With lack of energy I do tend to sit too much and I know I need to get these ol' bones a movin'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> one more pic


Now that is some inspiration to get the bones moving with scenery like that. How many miles do you hike at a time??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yes Purple Fi, I must add that I'm so glad the gymnastics party was worth it. Does that mean you were doing gymnastics too????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> one more pic


You get to some fantastic spots, Sassafras! really beautiful, and thanks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am 71 now so five miles is about it. But nature is so healing.

Do you hike.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the buildings in York that I photographed was from back around 900 AD, and the beginnings of the Minster may be even older...


Just amazing. Thank you so much for those pics Julie. It's like we knit together and see the world through each other's photos. Makes the knitting even more fun, if that is possible. Hope you are warmer today and having a great day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I am 71 now so five miles is about it. But nature is so healing.
> 
> Do you hike.


I always loved to hike and did get to do some in the mountains in Austria, Switzerland, and Italy, also did a lot of hiking in Ireland. Used to walk long distances along the Rhine, but I was taking exorbitant amounts of aspirin to do it. I don't get in much walking now and should. I am so out of shape now. I'll 68 this year, so I think five miles is fantastic. I know that sitting means the body is like a stagnant pond and they say as harmful to not move as smoking. Hope while DH is on vacation we can get in some walking every day. I can't go far now but I'm sure I will build up to a longer walk if we do it. With scenery like that I would sure have more inspiration.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like your share better too. Used to be, you could take your coins to the bank and they'd put it through the counting machine and give you paper money --- but the banks no longer do this and you need to use the coin machines in the grocery stores, etc...the machine gets a portion of the total. I have quite a few banks of coins here and just need to get them turned in. DH needs new shoes--- and when you can find size 16---they cost many a pretty penny!


My DD2's bank still has the counting machine, in fact will not take rolled coins. I thdow all my change into a jar and empty it when I get home. One time, I emptied it into my DGS's piggy bank, thinking she wouldn't notice. She did, as they usually replace the coins with bills and they had just did it before I was there. I told her that a grandmother can give her grandchildren money if she wants.

sure wouldn't want to be buying shoes too often. A couple of my DGSs have about that size foot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH is taking over the computer now so over and out. Big Hugs to all. I'll check in tomorrow or later after he is done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes Purple Fi, I must add that I'm so glad the gymnastics party was worth it. Does that mean you were doing gymnastics too????????


When I first gave up meat and dairy it took about 9 months to see any improvement but after that things did improve. I tend to eat oily fish - salmon - tuna - mackeral. I've also found that trying to be underweight makes a big difference. I lost 3 and a half stone just before my DDs wedding in 2003 and I have managed to keep it off. I have a lot of problems with my knees and hips so with less weight it makes things easier.
On the exercise front I can't walk too far at the moment, but do try to swim at least twice a week. And no I didn't join in the gymnastics, just helped some of the little ones.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> DH is taking over the computer now so over and out. Big Hugs to all. I'll check in tomorrow or later after he is done.


Bye now. I'm off to bed. Busy week ahead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the picture show sandy - enjoyed it. i'm glad you pointed out the blue sky since you don't get to see one very often.

sam



Sandy said:


> Glenn keeps the lawn mowed, but he doesn't weed. I hate pulling weeds and grass (half the time I can't pull them out). I'm embarrassed to show all the grass that hasn't been pulled from the flower beds so please over look the tall grass.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

&


Aran said:


> Here's a good vegetarian recipe that's easy tasty:
> 
> Orange glazed Carrots
> 
> ...


Had some like that at a grocery store in MN but with maple syrup as the sweetner and lemon zest. Delish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the lace shawl is lovely - you did a beautiful job of knitting on it -she should look beautiful with it on.

love the wingspan - especially the choice of yarn - really like the colorway - what yarn did you use?

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post some pictures of the shawl I made for DD to wear to the wedding and my wingspan. I've already started my second one. In fact, I'm almost finished with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marikay - they don't always need to be a diet oriented recipe - so please share any recipes you like.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> Sam, the chicken recipe I posted last week wasn't a diet one. I hope that was okay. I do encourage some of you to try it anyway. It is delicious.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will do that Pontuf - I hope we will get over there in a couple of weeks. Thanks for asking about Dad, he seems to be doing pretty good. Tuesday is just for a couple of routine appointments.Dad doesn't drive any more and my sister usually takes care of most of this but her DH had back surgery a few weeks ago so I have needed to help out more than usual.


Pontuf said:


> AZ Sticks. I was telling DH about the train museum opening in Kingman and he said it would be a nice little road trip. So you must tell me all about it when you guys go.
> 
> Have a safe trip to CA to see your Dad. How is he?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lexi and Brock- Prom night


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice picture Sugarsugar!!!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lexi is beautiful! And Brock so handsome!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Today was a very "odd" day. though it's Mother's Day...I don't get to spend time with my son, his wife or grandson. His wife had deemed my house too "far away"...1.5 hours and I only see them if I drive down to see them. Today I just opted to NOT make t hat trip. I guess if seeing me was a priority they would have tried..at least ONCE in the last several years. So I went shopping for things I needed and just to "browse" a little.

It was a nice day but I had to drive past the cemetery twice..amazing how many children are willing to stop by and put flowers on their deceased mother's grave. Wouldn't it be nicer if they took the time to see their mothers when they were alive?

I'd have loved to have spent an hour or so with my only child today, maybe just sipping ice tea and passing the time..he doesn't take his mother out to dinner or lunch or even for a glass of tea..he takes his wife and ignores his mother.

I have to to wonder, would he have liked it if I ignored him when he needed a diaper change...a bottle..rocking in a rocking chair, help with his homework, a parent t here on "parent teacher night"? I really wonder.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam lexi's dress is so pretty and I love her updo


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're so welcome Shirley!!!!!!!!


Designer1234 said:


> Oh your ocotillo is glorious! They were always starting to bloom when we came home from Mesa- I loved the desert flowers.
> Thanks for another happy memory!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, do hope you get to hike, walk or stroll in nature. It really helps my fm not to mention the crankies from living with pain.

I have a doberman so daily walks are a must. She will be three in Aug. but right now still has so much puppy energy I like to get some of it out of her. 

Have to walk early now as warm/hot weather has come to desert. But morning walks are lovely as I watch the sun change the colors of the Eastern Sierras.

Now that I have colitis under control hope to get back to zumba and yoga.

If fact, I'm outta here. Going to go for a swim at InShape.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Kate!!! We never get tired of Luke pictures or stories!!!!!!!!!!!!! luv-AZ


KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pictures Pontuf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pontuf said:


> Some family pictures from Arizona...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is my wingspan, all done. Thanks to Sam and Gwen who told me I could do it  love you guys, all of my KTP, friends you are the best. Thanks again.
Will be putting a button on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yikes, I remember the days of mud you have had. That must have been the only plus of summer's lack of rain.
> 
> Had a glorious Mother's Day. My son is on tour again but he sent me flowers. Beautiful bouquet of tulips that are a rainbow of color with a lovely blue bouquet. Called my mother and will see her soon, then went to lunch with DIL, grandchildren, her mother and brother and his wife at a local Italian restaurant with a great buffet. No cooking and no clean-up. I made a wonderful necklace for my DIL and a matching one for Katiclaire, my granddaughter, so they have a Mother/Daughter matching necklace. The chain is hearts and you will like this Julie, it is silver. I didn't realize it till time to pay. Oh well, I love my DIL and granddaughter. The dinner was lovely. Went for a walk with DH after since we were so full and boy was it cold. Only 48f and windy so with wind chill, it felt like winter again, but sunny with huge white fluffy clouds. A great day. Oh yes, I said I was so happy and DH said I was going to be even happier in another minute and he had a dozen yellow roses for me and 3 cards.
> 
> Thinking of you on this special day.


My friend came in her car, (husband driving) and we have been out and bought some buttons for her wingspan that I have made- Now I must darn in the ends, but I also found just enough curtain to replace the one Ringo has ripped- with his over-grown toe nails- I just have not yet been able to afford the clipper I need- and it is a lot cheaper to stitch the curtain myself rather than buy ready made! Especially when Ringo loves to look out that window- and bounces enthusiastically up and down, especially when there are cats in sight! Or like the other day when a dog on the loose came up the driveway!
Ringo leapt up on me when I thought I was ready to go out- and I have a big mud splodge on my sleeve that I must put to soak- had to get dressed all over again! 
We have a beautiful autumn day today- clear skies and sun! It was nice to get out in the car!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)

Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.

Loved the family photos, pix of nature and stately buildings. Tried to take some pix but don't like the outcome. But I do have some of DS and family along with my mother that I will post, taken at Sears last year.

Shirley, don't feel as if you did wrong by your suggestion. That is what it was and we all can make our own decision on whether to post or not. You have a lovely family. As to the loonies and toonies, I loved getting them when I was going to Canada. Think I gave the ones I had left to one of my GC. There has been talk here of getting rid of pennies and replacing the $1 bill with a coin. Not sure, but I think they left off "in God we trust" on it. 

Been wearing a purple yarn in my hair all day for those with FM. I have a couple friends who have it, also. One had to take medical disability. Prayers for relief to all who suffer.

Sam, the pic of your DGD and friend is lovely. Such a beautiful couple.

Well, CRAFT hit me, so will close. Probably will read the posts before I go to bed tonight.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely girl Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the family pictures! You all make very handsome couples....of course you women are simply beautiful!
> 
> Unfortunately I lost most of my photos when my computer had problems and also when my iphone died. Yeah...stupid me hadn't backed them up.


WOW beautiful, family's live here at KTP, you have a great family. Gwen, you are truly blessed.  GO GIRL!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day Courier - I'm glad that you took yourself out and about. Sitting at home feeling sorry for oneself is a waste of time and energy - I know that your DIL is difficult... and I'm sorry that your son doesn't make an effort to get around her.... it must cost him just too much to put you in the schedule and that's such a shame. I know that you have so much love to give that little grandbaby. We are always around at the KTP please drop in whenever you can. I treated myself to a "knit-in" today - and I'm making progress on a sweater that has been giving me fits. I usually knit or crochet while I am doing something else and this is just requiring more attention than I have given it in the past!!!!!!!!! So I have plans to finish the pieces today - that is my Mother's Day present to myself!!!!!!! My kids did both call this morning and they are too far away to see for the day, so that will have to do. I'm making the best of it as you are, and I'm sure many others. Have a wonderful week - AZ Sticks


courier770 said:


> Today was a very "odd" day. though it's Mother's Day...I don't get to spend time with my son, his wife or grandson. His wife had deemed my house too "far away"...1.5 hours and I only see them if I drive down to see them. Today I just opted to NOT make t hat trip. I guess if seeing me was a priority they would have tried..at least ONCE in the last several years. So I went shopping for things I needed and just to "browse" a little.
> 
> It was a nice day but I had to drive past the cemetery twice..amazing how many children are willing to stop by and put flowers on their deceased mother's grave. Wouldn't it be nicer if they took the time to see their mothers when they were alive?
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice job - wow I really need to try this.........


Patches39 said:


> Here is my wingspan, all done. Thanks to Sam and Gwen who told me I could do it  love you guys, all of my KTP, friends you are the best. Thanks again.
> Will be putting a button on it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, I should avoid posting when I am still half asleep. Thanks for your kind words. I agree with you completely about the pictures. just jumped in without thinking it through. I hope, however that some will post their pictures if they feel comfortable doing so.


A sensible approach to all pics on public access sites. I personnally enjoy all the pics butcwould not share pics with nieces or nepwhews without alerting their mums first. Just keep in mind that once it is on, you lose control of it.

Loving all the flower and scenery shots.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pictures Kathy - enjoy your evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just amazing. Thank you so much for those pics Julie. It's like we knit together and see the world through each other's photos. Makes the knitting even more fun, if that is possible. Hope you are warmer today and having a great day.


It is a beautiful Autumn day- sun shining no clouds visible yet!
York was such a fantastic place, so ancient! Places like The Shambles in the middle of the city, are Medieval. 
Glasgow, which will be in the World's eye with the next Commonwealth games, also goes back beyond 900AD.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Today was a very "odd" day. though it's Mother's Day...I don't get to spend time with my son, his wife or grandson. His wife had deemed my house too "far away"...1.5 hours and I only see them if I drive down to see them. Today I just opted to NOT make t hat trip. I guess if seeing me was a priority they would have tried..at least ONCE in the last several years. So I went shopping for things I needed and just to "browse" a little.
> 
> It was a nice day but I had to drive past the cemetery twice..amazing how many children are willing to stop by and put flowers on their deceased mother's grave. Wouldn't it be nicer if they took the time to see their mothers when they were alive?
> 
> ...


I am so sorry that they couldn't make the effort. Sometimes all you can do is shake your head and wonder. Know that even though we can't replace blood relatives, we are here for you. I have one DD that I didn't get to talk to for a dozen years, attend her wedding or get to know her husband and son until just recently. I know how much it hurts to have a child turn against you.

My mom has always said she would rather have flowers now than on her grave and we try to send her some often. Okay, my DD1 does most of it. But they are from all of us.

A special Happy Mothers' Day to all who are without family today for whatever the reason.

Reach out to us at TP when you need to. Don't know how old you are, but I will "adopt" you as my mother, if you want.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am going to finish up my sleeve of this baby sweater today by hook or crook as they say.......... so off I go. Happy Mother's Day to all - thanks for sharing the pictures!!!!!! I will try and check in tomorrow after we get out to Dad's. luv-AZ


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics. Hope those with fm have remission. It's warm enough here on the desert I am feeling better.
> 
> Here are some pics of doggie play day at Diaz Lake.


WOW awesome!!!!!! One day........


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> KateB wrote:
> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! ) and more to the point he made it through too! He was really good (naturally ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in!
> ...


I totally agree, please don't stop telling about Luke, that makes my day.
 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful girl & date --- I love that he matched his tie to the dress....the very dye soaked colors are very in right now.....watching the golf match and some of those colors on the guys were almost blinding!



thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so tough --- we need our kids around for us and to not be there is so rough especially on Mother's Day. I believe that generally, kids do come back around....I hope that is true of your son.



courier770 said:


> Today was a very "odd" day. though it's Mother's Day...I don't get to spend time with my son, his wife or grandson. His wife had deemed my house too "far away"...1.5 hours and I only see them if I drive down to see them. Today I just opted to NOT make t hat trip. I guess if seeing me was a priority they would have tried..at least ONCE in the last several years. So I went shopping for things I needed and just to "browse" a little.
> 
> It was a nice day but I had to drive past the cemetery twice..amazing how many children are willing to stop by and put flowers on their deceased mother's grave. Wouldn't it be nicer if they took the time to see their mothers when they were alive?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sandy
As promised here are some pictures of my lilacs. I have 3 bushes on the side yard and two more in the front side yard. In the front yard I have 5 lilac bushes said:


> These are spectacular! The most beautiful I have ever seen.
> Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> one more pic


One place I want to be, along with all the others. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear that the colitis is under control....you'll get back to your previous self in no time.



sassafras123 said:


> Angora, do hope you get to hike, walk or stroll in nature. It really helps my fm not to mention the crankies from living with pain.
> 
> I have a doberman so daily walks are a must. She will be three in Aug. but right now still has so much puppy energy I like to get some of it out of her.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the pictures of Luke.....what a sweetie!!



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for sharing Kate!!! We never get tired of Luke pictures or stories!!!!!!!!!!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so pretty!!! Congrats on getting it done!


Patches39 said:


> Here is my wingspan, all done. Thanks to Sam and Gwen who told me I could do it  love you guys, all of my KTP, friends you are the best. Thanks again.
> Will be putting a button on it.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the buildings in York that I photographed was from back around 900 AD, and the beginnings of the Minster may be even older...


Some parts of the Minster may be almost 2000 years old. There's part of the Roman wall in the crypt. The Romans were in Britain in the early centuries of the first millennium AD. My dear late husband and I visited York about 10 years ago. I couldn't get him out of the Minster! He just loved it and it is a spectacular building with a lovely atmosphere of peace.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all who understand my "situation"..it "is what it is"...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely family!!! Glad you had a good Mother's Day even while being away from home....I love Memphis BBQ---glad you got to enjoy and also to get some fun food items --- think that would be my favorite part of your travelling....being able to sample local cuisine and fresh produce.



kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


She is beautiful, the grown is just perfect for her, and the date is OK too, LOL LOL you Must be so proud, of them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Today was a very "odd" day. though it's Mother's Day...I don't get to spend time with my son, his wife or grandson. His wife had deemed my house too "far away"...1.5 hours and I only see them if I drive down to see them. Today I just opted to NOT make t hat trip. I guess if seeing me was a priority they would have tried..at least ONCE in the last several years. So I went shopping for things I needed and just to "browse" a little.
> 
> It was a nice day but I had to drive past the cemetery twice..amazing how many children are willing to stop by and put flowers on their deceased mother's grave. Wouldn't it be nicer if they took the time to see their mothers when they were alive?
> 
> ...


 BIG HUG! just for you. :-D


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's been a real bad day for me. I had hoped this year mother's day would be different. There seems to be a one way road to my son's house and I'm the only only one who knows how to drive it. How lovely today would have been..if my only child could have just called...he didn't bother.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,

Lexi and her date are a very good looking couple. Love the style and color of her dress.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


Good looks runs in the family, awesome.
:-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love seeing everyone's families!!! DS2 has not been here but we have family dinner next weekend will get one then if not today. He is my one who does not like having his pic taken.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice job - wow I really need to try this.........


Thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> I am so sorry that they couldn't make the effort. Sometimes all you can do is shake your head and wonder. Know that even though we can't replace blood relatives, we are here for you. I have one DD that I didn't get to talk to for a dozen years, attend her wedding or get to know her husband and son until just recently. I know how much it hurts to have a child turn against you.
> 
> My mom has always said she would rather have flowers now than on her grave and we try to send her some often. Okay, my DD1 does most of it. But they are from all of us.
> 
> ...


Oh Kathy so much love, thanks.
:-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy...beautiful! beautiful! beautiful lilacs! I miss the ones I've lived with. Always a great smell when in bloom! sniff-sniff. As a kid, I always took lilac bouquets to my teachers.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Today was a very "odd" day. though it's Mother's Day...I don't get to spend time with my son, his wife or grandson. His wife had deemed my house too "far away"...1.5 hours and I only see them if I drive down to see them. Today I just opted to NOT make t hat trip. I guess if seeing me was a priority they would have tried..at least ONCE in the last several years. So I went shopping for things I needed and just to "browse" a little.
> 
> It was a nice day but I had to drive past the cemetery twice..amazing how many children are willing to stop by and put flowers on their deceased mother's grave. Wouldn't it be nicer if they took the time to see their mothers when they were alive?
> 
> ...


It is so hard to know isn't it? I wonder if things would have been easier if I had fought harder to carry on breastfeeding when Bronwen was 13 months- I had fed my older girl until she was 20 months (by then only as I was settling her down for the night. ) And then when she was 12, and her father finally managed to force the decision that ended up with both girls being fostered? When her 'big sis' rescued her some 5 years later for the rest of that year she was unable to say a word to me- we communicated via Mwyffanwy, ('big sis'), and yet I have an exquisitely stitched cushion that she made for me, for my birthday that year. (July). Or was it when 'big sis' died and everyone was telling her that she died because she had 'inherited' my illness. (which by the way has been reassessed as PTSD and therefore not strictly a mental illness at all). 
Or was it when I blundered onto a sensitive issue when she was staying with me in our horrible flat in Mangere, (anywhere would be better than Emergency Housing, and we had been grateful for that- not for the rats that came with it). And did not really talk with me again for nearly 5 years. 
Who knows? Parenting is fraught with problems. I have wept a few tears today for my Mum who has been gone nearly 28 years- she died at 75, where I had thought she was tough enough to survive to 95. 
Life has a habit of throwing a curved ball.
Good to hear from you Courier, none the less!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Thanks to all who understand my "situation"..it "is what it is"...


Ditto


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I'm impressed!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> carol - hit the back space twice. it should take you back to where you were.
> 
> sam
> 
> or use the back arrow in the top left corner - just click twice on it.


Thanks, Sam! It works! :thumbup:
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, do hope you get to hike, walk or stroll in nature. It really helps my fm not to mention the crankies from living with pain.
> 
> I have a doberman so daily walks are a must. She will be three in Aug. but right now still has so much puppy energy I like to get some of it out of her.
> 
> ...


so glad to hear the little 'c' is under control!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


Brock's dress is such a lovely colour- does Lexi spend a lot of time in the sun?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


Thank you for adding to the family photos, Kathy!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> It's been a real bad day for me. I had hoped this year mother's day would be different. There seems to be a one way road to my son's house and I'm the only only one who knows how to drive it. How lovely today would have been..if my only child could have just called...he didn't bother.


Oh courier, some things we just can't understand, I had three children, One died, and the two are out of town, Del and Al. But not only did I not hear from them, I am very lonely, you see my sister who lived with me for thirty years died a year ago, thank God you and vent here on KTP, and know that we understand, you are not alone, but please vent, and get it out. Remember " more room out then in".  
Here's another BIG HUG?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Here is my wingspan, all done. Thanks to Sam and Gwen who told me I could do it  love you guys, all of my KTP, friends you are the best. Thanks again.
> Will be putting a button on it.


I too, have to do the button, and find a space large enough to display the knitting, and then #4 can be seen- I am really taken with this design- my next attempt is going to be in eyelash!
Good job, Patches!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My son was born in 1976 with a severe skull/brain injury...he was the third child I carried but the only pregnancy t hat resulted in a live birth. He hasn't picked up the phone all day as he chooses to spend the day with the mother of his son..a mother who opted to abort one of her children..am I bitter, perhaps.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ceili said:


> And I lived at Lawrence and Kenmore 35 years ago! Back when Uptown was not a very desirable location.


Uptown is going thru some interesting changes. It is still a mixed community...a wide variety of people live here now.
There are some good ethnic restuarants, some helpful shopping (Target, Aldi)....Barnes & Nobel was here, but has shut down  .


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I too, have to do the button, and find a space large enough to display the knitting, and then #4 can be seen- I am really taken with this design- my next attempt is going to be in eyelash!
> Good job, Patches!


Thanks :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> If you click the left arrow at the top of the page it will take you back to the previous page you were looking at.
> Now i see someone else has helped here. LOL.


Thanks sugarsugar....the more help the merrier! I think I have learned what to do. Life is easier!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help, DollyClaire!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I decided to remove the pictures of my family. I don't want to put any pressure on anyone to post pictures of their family if they aren't readdy to do so. Another bad idea. I know you will all post your pictures if you wish to and if you prefer not to I certainly don't want to put you on the spot. As I mentioned, grin, I am going to go back to bed and get up again. Maybe I can make a comment where I don't put my foot in my mouth!
> 
> I don't know how long it will take admin to remove the pictures, but they might be unable to do so until the first of the week.
> 
> :lol: :thumbup:


I wasn't trying to stop you and others posting family photos- it is great seeing families. Simply making it clear that people didn't feel that should post.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wasn't trying to stop you and others posting family photos- it is great seeing families. Simply making it clear that people didn't feel that should post.


Please don't worry about it darowil. I didn't think you meant any thing negative about me posting at all. I just hadn't thought of problems for some people. No problem at all . Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Had a great day at mum's. Got to see Elishia,Ben, Ryan and Nicholas as well. Mum made a hat for me to take when I go to London. My Chrissy made me a ceramic rose.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Here is my wingspan, all done. Thanks to Sam and Gwen who told me I could do it  love you guys, all of my KTP, friends you are the best. Thanks again.
> Will be putting a button on it.


wow! patches, it is wonderful. I can't believe the wingspans that have come out of Sam's class. just wonderful. I hope you posted it in the Parade. great job


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know if you can use olive oil instead of shortening?


I wouldn't use olive oil--the flavor will be "off," but a flavorless oil (1/3 cup) should be okay.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Same here but it is when you say something and you think ' gosh that sounded just like mum ! You find yourself saying things that you vowed when younger you would never be like your mum lol


DollyClaire.....you beat me to the words...as I read Darowil's comments...I thought, "I find myself sounding like my mom!" Weird! I notice with my brothers, they often sound like my dad. Expressions, coughs, laughs....uncanny!
Carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Julie. Youngest actually has dark blonde hair but has taken to dying her hair. There is 7 years difference between the oldest, middle, and then youngest. So that's 14 years difference between when I had my first and second child. All 3 are very close which is wonderful. Oldest and youngest are extremely close. When youngest goes off to school again in the fall (keeping fingers crossed) she will live with her sister and the 5 grandkids.


There's only 13 years between me and my yongest brother- but with 7 inbetween us. And the same gap between him and Maryanne- with no children inbetween as Maryanne is the first grandchild


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So how long since you were imported?


I've been here 16 years in july. Canada will always be home to me, I live close enough to visit as often as I want to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Here's a good vegetarian recipe that's easy & tasty:
> 
> Orange glazed Carrots
> 
> ...


Those look good thanks Aran. Do feel free to come back and post more reciepes- or just talk, you don't have to buy a place at the table!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


He is such a sweetie. I don't think we will ever get tired of hearing about Luke. I know what you mean about waking up every time they move. I do that with Seth when he sleeps in the same room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Some parts of the Minster may be almost 2000 years old. There's part of the Roman wall in the crypt. The Romans were in Britain in the early centuries of the first millennium AD. My dear late husband and I visited York about 10 years ago. I couldn't get him out of the Minster! He just loved it and it is a spectacular building with a lovely atmosphere of peace.


I googled the Minster subsequently, and discovered that it went back far further on that site than I had remembered. It is such a glorious building.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for the bouquet, Sandy! And these won't wilt!  
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wouldn't use olive oil--the flavor will be "off," but a flavorless oil (1/3 cup) should be okay.


A light olive oil should be OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics. Hope those with fm have remission. It's warm enough here on the desert I am feeling better.
> 
> Here are some pics of doggie play day at Diaz Lake.


The more photos I see The more I want to head over your way- it all looks so lovely. And now there are so many friends to see as well that from having no real desire to head that far east I now really want to. Maybe one day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> OH!! I must have missed that Caren. what part of Canada? I know Angora has ties with Canada too. there are a few of us on the Tea Party. I have had a lot going on lately and my thoughts are scrambled I guess.


I am from Kingston, Ontario area. Moved around a bit, lived in Northern Ontario for a few years. Then a little town just across the boarder. I haven't mentioned where I am from in some time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I Think all of us Mothers have had years when there are hurtful relationships with one or more of our older children. I know I have. This is just to wish all of you who are sad today, to remember your children would not be there if it wasn't for you. Even to the extent when they cut you from their lives. I realized that with my oldest son, and when it came right down to the final months with him, he and I managed to overcome a lot of the pain I felt when he had isolated himself from me due to his addictions. we were at peace with each other when he went into hospice and I felt close to him. 

My thoughts and prayers go to all Mothers who are sad today, and who are not with their children for whatever reason, distance, their choice, -whatever reason. I hope this speaks and tells you how I feel and how I wish I could give you comfort. This is the best I can do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


What a wonderful looking pair.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I sat down to knit and then decided to read and fell asleep...I've been worthless today. I didn't sleep well last night, in spite of being so tired from yesterday. And I somehow managed not to take any pictures! I do have some from the previous trip but they are on the other computer. This week is over, and I'm willing to let it go. 

Courier, big hugs to you and any others who need one. Healing thoughts for all and though there were other things I wanted to comment on, I've forgotten. 

Love seeing all the pictures, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


More lovely family shots.
It is lovely seeing the families after Shirleys suggestion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice job - wow I really need to try this.........


And you can easilly do it while doing other things as well- thats why mine got finished unlike most of the other workshops I have started. In fact I think it is the only one I have finished.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are dairy associations in just about every State - the Illinois State University Farm in Bloomington, IL may have some information also. There's so much on the internet also - would be such a fine day to see him enjoy a milk shake!!


Wouldn't it though? Although, he has spent his life being very averse to anything that even smells like milk. It always had very negative consequences for him. He can have goats milk, but he can't bring himself to try it. Luckily...soy milk has come on the scene, and he does like that. I am interested more for "his kids" (still a future thing). Johanes' uncle and grandmother had many serious allergies, so I am thinking his kids will more than likely have some. This knowledge will be very helpful.
Carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Today was a very "odd" day. though it's Mother's Day...I don't get to spend time with my son, his wife or grandson. His wife had deemed my house too "far away"...1.5 hours and I only see them if I drive down to see them. Today I just opted to NOT make t hat trip. I guess if seeing me was a priority they would have tried..at least ONCE in the last several years. So I went shopping for things I needed and just to "browse" a little.
> 
> It was a nice day but I had to drive past the cemetery twice..amazing how many children are willing to stop by and put flowers on their deceased mother's grave. Wouldn't it be nicer if they took the time to see their mothers when they were alive?
> 
> ...


It's so sad when children ignore their parents. And so hurtful to the parents. Glad you made the most of the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Some parts of the Minster may be almost 2000 years old. There's part of the Roman wall in the crypt. The Romans were in Britain in the early centuries of the first millennium AD. My dear late husband and I visited York about 10 years ago. I couldn't get him out of the Minster! He just loved it and it is a spectacular building with a lovely atmosphere of peace.


York is wonderful. The Shambles is my favourite spot.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a great day at mum's. Got to see Elishia,Ben, Ryan and Nicholas as well. Mum made a hat for me to take when I go to London. My Chrissy made me a ceramic rose.


Nice,  wear it with pride, it is nice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm sitting here thinking I'm feeling cold. Just checked the temperature and it is only 10C (50F) and after having been up round the 80s last week it is a shock to the system!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Isn't the amaryllis beautiful? So glorious!
Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


What a lovely couple! Your grand-daughter is beautiful and her dress is the perfect color for her!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Wouldn't it though? Although, he has spent his life being very averse to anything that even smells like milk. It always had very negative consequences for him. He can have goats milk, but he can't bring himself to try it. Luckily...soy milk has come on the scene, and he does like that. I am interested more for "his kids" (still a future thing). Johanes' uncle and grandmother had many serious allergies, so I am thinking his kids will more than likely have some. This knowledge will be very helpful.
> Carol (IL)


And by then more information should be available as well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> wow! patches, it is wonderful. I can't believe the wingspans that have come out of Sam's class. just wonderful. I hope you posted it in the Parade. great job


Yes I did thanks :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I Think all of us Mothers have had years when there are hurtful relationships with one or more of our older children. I know I have. This is just to wish all of you who are sad today, to remember your children would not be there if it wasn't for you. Even to the extent when they cut you from their lives. I realized that with my oldest son, and when it came right down to the final months with him, he and I managed to overcome a lot of the pain I felt when he had isolated himself from me due to his addictions. we were at peace with each other when he went into hospice and I felt close to him.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go to all Mothers who are sad today, and who are not with their children for whatever reason, distance, their choice, -whatever reason. I hope this speaks and tells you how I feel and how I wish I could give you comfort. This is the best I can do.


You know I love your work, thanks so much. You to have a big heart.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy wonderful pictures of your beautiful family!
Happy Mother's Day

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

On a happier note, I would like to tell a true story about our trip up the Oregon Coast on our way home from our first year in Arizona. We stopped at Beverly beach for a week on our way home and had a wonderful time walking the beach and just camping - met some great people - other snowbirds heading north and other very nice American people. I picked up a lot of the beautiful black round stones that are on that beach and painted pictures on them. I ended up with about 30 of them. Pat had taken down some of our bright and shiny dollars ( loonies ) and he had given some to our close friends in our Park . He had about 22.00 left in the loonies all brand new, never been used as it was thefirst year Canada used them.. The night before we left, we walked along the beach - -every one walked that beach looking for 'special stones ( for the life of me I can't remember what they are, but are used for jewellry - (I will remember in the middle of the night) Amber I think!!!!

Anyway we put the loonies and my painted stones all along the shore line just above the water level where people walked -- and then left. Just after dusk when the beach was empty or nearly so.

I have wondered so often what people thought when they saw our bright yellow coins and my painted stones, with scenes of the rockies, the ocean, the desert - all sorts of pictures. we would have loved to have heard the remarks. I often wonder whether any of them have my painted stones in their homes or gardens. so much fun Pat put his coins out and I put out my stones. we giggled like little kids. Hmm, wonder where they all are now or if anyone kept the ones they found. 

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am from Kingston, Ontario area. Moved around a bit, lived in Northern Ontario for a few years. Then a little town just across the boarder. I haven't mentioned where I am from in some time.


Kingston is a lovely place -my first job was there and I went to Queen's .


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> On a happier note, I would like to tell a true story about our trip up the Oregon Coast on our way home from our first year in Arizona. We stopped at Beverly beach for a week on our way home and had a wonderful time walking the beach and just camping - met some great people - other snowbirds heading north and other very nice American people. I picked up a lot of the beautiful black round stones that are on that beach and painted pictures on them. I ended up with about 30 of them. Pat had taken down some of our bright and shiny dollars ( loonies ) and he had given some to our close friends in our Park . He had about 22.00 left in the loonies all brand new, never been used as it was thefirst year Canada used them.. The night before we left, we walked along the beach - -every one walked that beach looking for 'special stones ( for the life of me I can't remember what they are, but are used for jewellry - (I will remember in the middle of the night) Amber I think!!!!
> 
> Anyway we put the loonies and my painted stones all along the shore line just above the water level where people walked -- and then left. Just after dusk when the beach was empty or nearly so.
> 
> ...


Great story, LOl love it thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

If I recall correctly there is a section of Uptown that has authentic excellent Vietnamese restaurants.

Pontuf

quote=cmaliza]Uptown is going thru some interesting changes. It is still a mixed community...a wide variety of people live here now.
There are some good ethnic restuarants, some helpful shopping (Target, Aldi)....Barnes & Nobel was here, but has shut down  .[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics. Hope those with fm have remission. It's warm enough here on the desert I am feeling better.
> 
> Here are some pics of doggie play day at Diaz Lake.


Wonderful eye candy!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> See you love to knit Aran. I am going to be doing an Alice Starmore Aran for my KIL. Can't wait to see what you come up with. Take it you are designing your own pattern. I have knit arans for my grandchildren and husband and for my sister. Look forward to seeing some photos of your knitting. We love photos as you can probably tell. I had Quaker relatives in Ontario, Canada and my husband has a Quaker student. Don't think you live all that far from our host of the Tea Party.


Hi Aran! Are you interested in attending the Knit-a-Palooza in July? I know Sam especially would love another man in attendance. If you're interested just PM me with your email and I'll send you the information. Hope you'll consider.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I certainly understand that , I guess it was a bad idea, I just thought it would be nice to have faces with names,. I am not doing a very good job of posting today. hmmm
> Any way,
> 
> For those who have no problem, I would love to see your pictures, but in no way should you post pictures if you prefer not to. bad Idea I guess. Mine are out there - and they are not recent of my Grand daughter, which would be where I would worry the most.
> ...


Carol (IL)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> one more pic


It looks like a glorious painting from God. Absolutely majestic!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


Sam she is gorgeous! And didn't you say she was 17; looks older and absolutely stunning in her prom dress. Her date is very handsome also.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I hope you do not mind me popping in to your tea party I have just read the 49 pages and feel that I know you all.I did visit a few weeks ago and sought your advice when my eldest grandson had three wisdom teeth out and was in a lot o pain,thankfully he is back to his normal self now.
I have noticed that you live in the Channel Islands TNS so I wondered if you can advice us. My grandson has booked a weekend cruise for himself,his two younger brothers and me on the new ship Royal Princess as a surprise for us and the port we shall be sailing to is St. Peter's Port in Guernsey. My question to you is what we should visit there? I know I'll be quite happy visiting the shops but is there anything to interest the three boys there? They are aged 25,17,and 15 years old.. The day before we sail Kate The Duchess of Cambridge will be launching the ship.
I'll close now as it is 20 past 2 am so I had better get to bed .Happy Dreams to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I hope you do not mind me popping in to your tea party I have just read the 49 pages and feel that I know you all.I did visit a few weeks ago and sought your advice when my eldest grandson had three wisdom teeth out and was in a lot o pain,thankfully he is back to his normal self now.
> I have noticed that you live in the Channel Islands TNS so I wondered if you can advice us. My grandson has booked a weekend cruise for himself,his two younger brothers and me on the new ship Royal Princess as a surprise for us and the port we shall be sailing to is St. Peter's Port in Guernsey. My question to you is what we should visit there? I know I'll be quite happy visiting the shops but is there anything to interest the three boys there? They are aged 25,17,and 15 years old.. The day before we sail Kate The Duchess of Cambridge will be launching the ship.
> I'll close now as it is 20 past 2 am so I had better get to bed .Happy Dreams to all.


Dear Briallu, you are welcome always at the Knitting Tea Party!!!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks,I'll write more later.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I decided to remove the pictures of my family. I don't want to put any pressure on anyone to post pictures of their family if they aren't readdy to do so. Another bad idea. I know you will all post your pictures if you wish to and if you prefer not to I certainly don't want to put you on the spot. As I mentioned, grin, I am going to go back to bed and get up again. Maybe I can make a comment where I don't put my foot in my mouth!
> 
> I don't know how long it will take admin to remove the pictures, but they might be unable to do so until the first of the week.
> 
> :lol: :thumbup:


It was very nice of you to share your family pictures, all beautiful people, but I do agree once you post something it is out there for the whole world. Many times I have searched through Google and pulled up things from our conversations on KP. Don't worry about putting your foot into your mouth, I seem to unwittingly make a practice of it--now if it would only stop me from eating too much.

I just had a wonderful mother's day with my son. He brought me the most beautiful orchid plant with many blooms and a bit of bubbly to go with it--no not champagne but a sparkling all-fruit drink from Trader Jo's. He helped me put up a post for hanging bird feeders and hanging plants and then I did a bit of gardening and just relaxed. Hoping all of you in the US also had a peaceful Mother's Day whether you are a mother or not, it's a day for family!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I decided to remove the pictures of my family. I don't want to put any pressure on anyone to post pictures of their family if they aren't readdy to do so. Another bad idea. I know you will all post your pictures if you wish to and if you prefer not to I certainly don't want to put you on the spot. As I mentioned, grin, I am going to go back to bed and get up again. Maybe I can make a comment where I don't put my foot in my mouth!
> 
> I don't know how long it will take admin to remove the pictures, but they might be unable to do so until the first of the week.
> 
> ...


carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It's been a real bad day for me. I had hoped this year mother's day would be different. There seems to be a one way road to my son's house and I'm the only only one who knows how to drive it. How lovely today would have been..if my only child could have just called...he didn't bother.


((((((HUGS))))) for you. I have a daughter that thinks I should always go to her place, she has 2 of the grand daughters. The only way to see them is to go there.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

lovely photos! Thanks for sharing.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Used to be on Argyll, I think - Little Saigon, maybe? When I lived there, it was just after all the mental health facilities had been forced to dump most of their patients, a lot of whom had nowhere to go, so they took to the streets. Needless to say, it could be quite scary as some of them had been sentenced into the facilities rather than prison. I was pretty young, and had lived in the Northshore area all my life and this was well beyond my realm of experience. My apartment was burgled while I was in the hospital having my first child. My husband left for St. Croix shortly after our daughter was born, and I moved back with my mother for 3 months until he was able to send for us.


Pontuf said:


> If I recall correctly there is a section of Uptown that has authentic excellent Vietnamese restaurants.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS....where are the pictures/videos? I tried for the puffins...just got some reeds blowing in the wind.
Carol (IL)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

All everyone! I get in here before it gets any more pages! I've been scanning the posts for the last few weeks and see many need healing. I also want to wish Caren a Happy Birthday! I don't keep up with B days very well so I probably missed it,for that I'm sorry. Sam the boys' baseball games sounds fun! Our boys played when they were little and loved it! We had some really good players too. There was a player who could have gone to the State finals but he was a little country mennonite boy who didn't want to go that far away! At least we knew of his accomplishments!! I'm glad the ones with fibro are feeling better, sometimes I feel like I must have it especially today when the temp hasn't climbed above 40! Tonight we're supposed to have frost I know several of you are expected to have it too, I pray it doesn't destroy the apple blossoms and I hope it doesn't get the flowers either! I hope everyone has a great week and I'll try my best to keep up. My Wingspan scarf is coming along slowly (sore hands from knitting too much!) 
nittergma


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Nice to see faces to connect with our lives' events.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> All everyone! I get in here before it gets any more pages! I've been scanning the posts for the last few weeks and see many need healing. I also want to wish Caren a Happy Birthday! I don't keep up with B days very well so I probably missed it,for that I'm sorry. Sam the boys' baseball games sounds fun! Our boys played when they were little and loved it! We had some really good players too. There was a player who could have gone to the State finals but he was a little country mennonite boy who didn't want to go that far away! At least we knew of his accomplishments!! I'm glad the ones with fibro are feeling better, sometimes I feel like I must have it especially today when the temp hasn't climbed above 40! Tonight we're supposed to have frost I know several of you are expected to have it too, I pray it doesn't destroy the apple blossoms and I hope it doesn't get the flowers either! I hope everyone has a great week and I'll try my best to keep up. My Wingspan scarf is coming along slowly (sore hands from knitting too much!)
> nittergma


sorry to hear of the sore hands, arthritis? or other problems? I just have some darning in to do on my fourth one- my next one I am attempting to make in eyelash- hope it works- how glad I am of the warmth we have today- it is 69F inside- and a pleasant Autumn afternoon!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Nice,  wear it with pride, it is nice


I will wear it with pride, I love the hats mum makes for me. This one is like one I wore when I was little and we would have high tea. Almost the same color too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Kingston is a lovely place -my first job was there and I went to Queen's .


I love Kingston the history that is there is amazing. Lots of family still lives there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a great day at mum's. Got to see Elishia,Ben, Ryan and Nicholas as well. Mum made a hat for me to take when I go to London. My Chrissy made me a ceramic rose.


Somehow over looked this Caren! I love your gifts. Would love to see you wearing the hat!!!! also noticed the comment about your daughter, is that Sara Mae? Who won't go to you?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will wear it with pride, I love the hats mum makes for me. This one is like one I wore when I was little and we would have high tea. Almost the same color too.


I love it, I had a hat like that one year, and my grand daughter took it. LOL LOL. Have fun.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

We have been very fortunate to have my 2 kids and my brother's 2 kids be able to spend a large amount of time together growing up. We have pics of these 4 from age 1+ to now...ages 31, 33, 35, 36. They are all SO special, and we treasure them all. Each is unique and successful, but we have a very close family. All are married now...they all came to each other's wedding and we took a "4 cousins" picture at each one. This is the latest....March 23 in Puerto Rico.
On Mother's Day....I feel so proud...we all (me & brother & in-laws) claim them all as our own. Four fantastic kids...in our eyes! Ain't family a wonderful thing?!!!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a long day.ready to rest now and knit for a while. Blessing to all, and may tomorrow bring joy ,peace , and comfort, laced with love and understanding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We have been very fortunate to have my 2 kids and my brother's 2 kids be able to spend a large amount of time together growing up. We have pics of these 4 from age 1+ to now...ages 31, 33, 35, 36. They are all SO special, and we treasure them all. Each is unique and successful, but we have a very close family. All are married now...they all came to each other's wedding and we took a "4 cousins" picture at each one. This is the latest....March 23 in Puerto Rico.
> On Mother's Day....I feel so proud...we all (me & brother & in-laws) claim them all as our own. Four fantastic kids...in our eyes! Ain't family a wonderful thing?!!!
> Carol (IL)


When it is a functional one!!! as opposed to dysfunctional.

You are very lucky!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Oh courier, some things we just can't understand, I had three children, One died, and the two are out of town, Del and Al. But not only did I not hear from them, I am very lonely, you see my sister who lived with me for thirty years died a year ago, thank God you and vent here on KTP, and know that we understand, you are not alone, but please vent, and get it out. Remember " more room out then in".
> Here's another BIG HUG?


Hugs for you, too. Too bad all of us couldn't get together on days like today and bolster each other up. But doing it this way helps too. Hugs to all who need them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> If I recall correctly there is a section of Uptown that has authentic excellent Vietnamese restaurants.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

You are talking about Chicago? Don't tell me I've missed Vietnamese restaurants there? I'll have to check the next time I am up there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

restful sleep grandmapaula - wake refreshed.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Finally caught up - every time I left the computer there were 5 or 6 more pages to read. Glad to see old friends and new faces around Sam's table.
> I'm getting ready to hop in bed - worked today getting ready for the Mother's Day breakfast at church. My #1DD will come and then we are leaving to meet #2DD and go up to my mother's house to finish cleaning out the last of the "stuff". I've had an offer that I've accepted, so we have a month or two to get it cleaned out - depending on how slowly the real estate and legal wheels grind! It's hard for us to schedule days together, especially when we need #2 SIL to come to be the handyman and lifter of large objects, not to mention, he owns a 14 foot trailer to put all the stuff in. When we talked it over, Mother's day was the only one that worked for all of us. There isn't much left, but we want to check everything over once more. I'm sad to sell the house, but will be glad not to have to pay taxes and power bills any more - we have to leave the heat on low so the house wont deteriorate in the winter.
> Lots of things I wanted to comment on, but it's late, so I'll just say that you are all in my prayers daily. I always read, but usually am too busy with the baby to do any typing. I'll be through babysitting in about 3 weeks, so I might have a little more time - I might even have time to weed my poor neglected garden!
> Good night, everyone. I probably will talk to you all on Monday. Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wait until i describe monday night's baseball game - i have a feeling i will add my winter coat to the layers. and a blanket just for me. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> OH Sam thanks for sharing these wonderful images.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, pre anti-biotic days, but it rendered all his valves in his heart faulty- so it was a total replacement. His weight gain has been caused by his medical problems- not the least being Sleep Apnoea. This photo taken by my niece, his oldest child, was down near Nelson in the South Island and he made it to the top of a 1000 metre hill. Since this shot, and since the operation he is down 19 kg (nearly 43lbs if my memory serves me) Today he was able to stand and fold the washing- for three years he has had to sit to do that (he has been 'house father' for more years than I can remember- Jeanette, my sister in law is a wood preservation Scientist of International recognition) and the principle earner in the family- Except the kids are brilliant at their respective jobs, and able to put aside around $2000 monthly. All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this! Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lovely looking family sugarsugar - i hope they treated you well today - actually yesterday i guess.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we see the finished product?

sam


darowil said:


> Hi Well winter is coming I think. Much cooler today and wet and it is now almost cold outside.
> Had everyone here for afternoon tea- house is now lovely and clean as we cleared up after everyone left too. Poured overnight and early this morning then settled down to a lovely afternoon until rain again and this time a drop in temperature accompanied it. Cool and wet for the rest of the week.
> Had a good time withthe family as we all ate too much (of course). And Sugarsugar's suasage rolls were again very popular. And much quicker this time- I streamlined the production doing each step of putting the rolls together rather than doing each roll one by one. Had a bit of spare pastry so simply through grated cheese in (meant to sprinkle herbs on to but only 2 got this- fogot the other 4) Turned out good as one nephew who is a vegetarian came and he ate most of them.
> I'm on page 13 of 30 and feeling tired and uninspired so not sure how far I will get. And now have 3 digests to get through.
> Bu tfirst I think I will work out what on earth I am doing withtmy knitting! Have heaps partly done and now not sure what is where etc. To deal withit the other day I started something else that has not reason to do it at all except that the yarmn was in the unit withthe pattern! No reason for it at all but it is making good progress. Maybe I should just finsih it! Think its time I actually finished something instead of starting them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll bite.

sam



darowil said:


> And I wonder if any other TP members will have a clue what the cat key test is? Most definitely wouldn't pass the test!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers sandy - i love the red poppy.

sam



Sandy said:


> I took some more photos before our rain comes and ruins them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very interesting.

sam



darowil said:


> OK I see one person has asked about the pitch car key test!
> As most of you know little if anything about cricket you first need to know that a pitch is the part of the ground where the ball is bowled to the batsman to hit (and unlike baseball the ball hits the ground before it reaches the batsman). The pitch affects the way the ball behaves and especially in a 4 or 5 day game the pitch develops (usually) small cracks. And if the ball hits one it can do some unexpected things. In the hands of a skilled bowler he can use this to good effect. Tony Grieg (a very well known international cricket player, captain and commentator) finished his life here in Australia as a very well known cricket commentator. And one of the the things he became known for was going out before the beginning of the days play and using his car key would see how wide and deep the cracks were. As you see in this article sugarsugar posted it is now used in wider contexts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i somehow didn't get much time on the ocmputer today - alexis and her friend madison were on it from about three to just half an hour ago - working on a power point presentation for a class - i am amazed at what they are able to do and they do it so quickly and easily. so i think i am going to bed - with twenty pages to read - more by morning i am sure - but i will catch up tomorrow.

hope everyone had a wonderful mother's day.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

My goodness... 20 pages to catch up on. Back shortly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My goodness... 20 pages to catch up on. Back shortly


Hello, sugarsugar! hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful family!

Pontuf



cmaliza said:


> We have been very fortunate to have my 2 kids and my brother's 2 kids be able to spend a large amount of time together growing up. We have pics of these 4 from age 1+ to now...ages 31, 33, 35, 36. They are all SO special, and we treasure them all. Each is unique and successful, but we have a very close family. All are married now...they all came to each other's wedding and we took a "4 cousins" picture at each one. This is the latest....March 23 in Puerto Rico.
> On Mother's Day....I feel so proud...we all (me & brother & in-laws) claim them all as our own. Four fantastic kids...in our eyes! Ain't family a wonderful thing?!!!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Lurker, we have acually had some rain that is worthwhile. Pretty cold though , It was 17c today but has now dropped to 12c and its 4.15pm. Brrr I havent caught up with yesterdays TP, was yesterday ok for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Lurker, we have acually had some rain that is worthwhile. Pretty cold though , It was 17c today but has now dropped to 12c and its 4.15pm. Brrr


It is worth the cold, though to have that rain! we have been fairly mild and sunny!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Precious Friends,
I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


Dear Betty, please know that prayers are coming you way from here right now. Don't ever feel you must apologise, Sam never turns anyone away!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> may we see the finished product?
> 
> sam


Well it's not finished, however I got motivated and now know what I have going and where I am with them so that almost finished one has been put aside for work on others. Maybe I will soon have a spurt of finishing things as I have a number now near the end. So Sam you might get a sudden rush of finished items from me in the next week or two! But I had eneded up knowing I had loads on the go - and with deadlines but wasn't sure quite where I was with most of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Lurker, we have acually had some rain that is worthwhile. Pretty cold though , It was 17c today but has now dropped to 12c and its 4.15pm. Brrr I havent caught up with yesterdays TP, was yesterday ok for you?


Checked Melbourne's temperature for Wednesday as I will be there and I see it is only 14! Will need my winter woolies for that, and not much better Thursday either.
Glad you got some of the rain at last. I was just getting organised thinking I should go and get the ingedients for tea for me - plenty of food fromt he weekend but it is a straving day for me so I can't eat it today. But it has just started raining again! Don't know if it will last. Maybe just eat bits and pieces for my remaining calories for the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


You sound like you have had plenty on your plate so of course you are welcome whenever you feel you can come. You can be sure you will get plenty of prayers form here


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wonderful picture of your brother Julie!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, pre anti-biotic days, but it rendered all his valves in his heart faulty- so it was a total replacement. His weight gain has been caused by his medical problems- not the least being Sleep Apnoea. This photo taken by my niece, his oldest child, was down near Nelson in the South Island and he made it to the top of a 1000 metre hill. Since this shot, and since the operation he is down 19 kg (nearly 43lbs if my memory serves me) Today he was able to stand and fold the washing- for three years he has had to sit to do that (he has been 'house father' for more years than I can remember- Jeanette, my sister in law is a wood preservation Scientist of International recognition) and the principle earner in the family- Except the kids are brilliant at their respective jobs, and able to put aside around $2000 monthly. All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this! Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly, i have finally caught up again. Too many pages to comment on each one but i have read with interest and enjoyed everyones family photos, scenery photos and Mothers Day news. 
Yes Darrowill it is cold., so do rug up for Wednesday. I agree it is a shock to the system although we have been a bit spoilt with the sunny days we had up till now for Autumn. 
I agree that the tea party is a good place for support and there are more of us than we realise that understand the heartaches etc . Keep smiling everone.... remember they say its good for you.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Bulldog, I am so glad you are back. I have been wondering how your daughter has been. She and your family have been in my prayers. I am glad she is home. You sound so exhausted. Please take care of yourself. We are all here for you 24/7.

(((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))?

Pontuf



Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Wonderful picture of your brother Julie!
> 
> Pontuf


Thanks Charlotte- sort of shows his character!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Briallu said:


> I hope you do not mind me popping in to your tea party I have just read the 49 pages and feel that I know you all.I did visit a few weeks ago and sought your advice when my eldest grandson had three wisdom teeth out and was in a lot o pain,thankfully he is back to his normal self now.
> I have noticed that you live in the Channel Islands TNS so I wondered if you can advice us. My grandson has booked a weekend cruise for himself,his two younger brothers and me on the new ship Royal Princess as a surprise for us and the port we shall be sailing to is St. Peter's Port in Guernsey. My question to you is what we should visit there? I know I'll be quite happy visiting the shops but is there anything to interest the three boys there? They are aged 25,17,and 15 years old.. The day before we sail Kate The Duchess of Cambridge will be launching the ship.
> I'll close now as it is 20 past 2 am so I had better get to bed .Happy Dreams to all.


How exciting! Will you also be there for the launch? If the boys like War museums there are several, mainly devoted to WW2 as its an important part of the islands history, and there are plenty of German fortifications still here. The Candie museum is OK, just a regular local one and has an art exhibition, and there is also a Folk Museum, but this may not appeal to them.
If you haven't had too much sailing, there are various boat trips around the island, showing you the sea birds and seals. I recommend the Bumble Bee if its available. (Google their site for details)
Will you be here on Sunday? unfortunately we don't have many shops open then due to the old Sunday Trading regulations. There is a round the island bus service starting very soon this month, I think it will cost less than any one organised via the cruise operators, but may not have a guide (I don't know as the bus operators have just changed) Otherwise you can visit the Farmers market on Saturday morning. Some weekends there are Motorbike and car 'sand racing' on one of the beaches, but can't tell you the dates offhand.
Not sure what interests the 'boys' so if you let me know I can get leaflets from the Tourist office if you PM me your address.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> TNS....where are the pictures/videos? I tried for the puffins...just got some reeds blowing in the wind.
> Carol (IL)


Sorry there wasn't much happening when you looked in, its just luck of the draw on the live camera! If you scroll down the page you get the 'Vimeo' clips which show short outtake videos taken from the live-feed recordings, some of which are puffins (Act I,II,III,etc)
I can't link direct to these, only the page they are at the bottom of.... 
http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/
Better luck this time!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Somehow over looked this Caren! I love your gifts. Would love to see you wearing the hat!!!! also noticed the comment about your daughter, is that Sara Mae? Who won't go to you?


No photo of me on the net, sorry. I'll see if I can get Jamie to model it. Yes, now she lives too far away to just drop in. When she was close enough I had to go to her place.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I love it, I had a hat like that one year, and my grand daughter took it. LOL LOL. Have fun.


Usually it is my girls that take the hats. The grand daughters would if they lived close enough.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Julie. Indeed, I can relate to the situation regarding your nephew, Paul. Tim is most secure when he is among his own people.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry there wasn't much happening when you looked in, its just luck of the draw on the live camera! If you scroll down the page you get the 'Vimeo' clips which show short outtake videos taken from the live-feed recordings, some of which are puffins (Act I,II,III,etc)
> I can't link direct to these, only the page they are at the bottom of....
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/
> Better luck this time!


Well found the gulls again! Not puffins yet, but have seen them underneath. 
Is that Alderney in the background?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

PittyPat said:


> Good morning all. Happy weekend to everyone. It is supposed to rain again today, we are floating away in South Carolina...in between rain I am hoping to put some more plants into my garden space around the patio. I have been working to clean out the area and can finally see an end. Just a few more plants and pine needles to dress it off.
> I have knitted 2 more sweaters for the Ukraine, makes a total of 4. I am trying to knit 1 a month and am behind 1 sweater. My goal is 12 but I have to have them ready to ship in November with the Joy Boxes, better get to knitting faster, right?
> I hope you all have a great weekend all over the world. God Bless you all. PittyPat


PittyPat, we have the same issues, thinking about getting a boat or some good waders at least to walk around the yard, LOL. You are not that far away from us here in NE Ga :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry that you had a bad day....hopefully, he can make up for it on some other day. You have all our love and support and know that you're an adopted sister and mother and we honor and celebrate you.



courier770 said:


> It's been a real bad day for me. I had hoped this year mother's day would be different. There seems to be a one way road to my son's house and I'm the only only one who knows how to drive it. How lovely today would have been..if my only child could have just called...he didn't bother.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Made it up to Memphis with a stop for lunch and a yarn shop in Southaven, MS. Bought the book, Cast On, Bind Off that Gwen has and another ChiaoGoo needle, 24" size 5 circular. Like the cable they have. Knitted on tbe bed jacket while reading the posts.
> 
> Lovely pix that have been posted.
> 
> ...


My boys always say it's easier to find me a Father's Day gift than a Mother's Day one, LOL. But now that I'm knitting they can always get me a gift card to use for yarns and things.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Saturday or Sunday! I took DD to breakfast this morning and then we went shopping at Target. She was in a hurry, so we didn't spend too much time there. Tomorrow I'm going to my DS's to celebrate Mother's Day. We feel like this will be the last one with my mom. We hope she will make it until her 90th birthday so we can have a party for her. The doctor feels that it will probably be around 6 months. DS and I are trying to get a grip on this. Even though it will be hard, it is probably time. She is going down so fast.


{{{{{{{{{hugs for you Pammie}}}}}}}}} Keeping you close in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome!!! My daughter is going on a trip to Bermuda this summer and there are websites where crew and passengers make postings about what is happening --- being new there won't be any notes from prior voyages, but you have the rare opportunity to put things out there for future passengers!! You'll have a great time for sure!!



Briallu said:


> I hope you do not mind me popping in to your tea party I have just read the 49 pages and feel that I know you all.I did visit a few weeks ago and sought your advice when my eldest grandson had three wisdom teeth out and was in a lot o pain,thankfully he is back to his normal self now.
> I have noticed that you live in the Channel Islands TNS so I wondered if you can advice us. My grandson has booked a weekend cruise for himself,his two younger brothers and me on the new ship Royal Princess as a surprise for us and the port we shall be sailing to is St. Peter's Port in Guernsey. My question to you is what we should visit there? I know I'll be quite happy visiting the shops but is there anything to interest the three boys there? They are aged 25,17,and 15 years old.. The day before we sail Kate The Duchess of Cambridge will be launching the ship.
> I'll close now as it is 20 past 2 am so I had better get to bed .Happy Dreams to all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, thought i would share a photo of myself and 2 kids.... and i have updated my avatar.. for now anyway..
> We had a nice afternoon. No sun today and its sort of raining on and off.


Beautiful family!! And your avatar picture is perfect!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, our son played baseball for one year and then switched to choir/performance arts which was also a Spring course...I was so glad to be inside for his events. However, both girls were in softball and those early spring pratices and games were sooo cold. I kept the hand warmers and sleeping bags in the car. We'd sit on our own chairs to avoid the metal stands and snuggle into the sleeping bags which kept both backsides and frontsides warm. The games were much more exciting in H.S. The little league games were somewhat comedic with all the walks and the missed throws and catches...it takes awhile to learn the finesse of the game. I coached for many years and spent a lot of time of role playing during practice--very situational teaching -- kids learned to act on instinct and pre-thought after awhile.

Stay warm -- it's very cold here today---so if it's as cold there as here, dress warmly.



thewren said:


> wait until i describe monday night's baseball game - i have a feeling i will add my winter coat to the layers. and a blanket just for me. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear the update on Alastair....so glad to hear he's doing so much better. He'll love the way the new heart gives him new vitality....hope he's recovering from the surgery itself....those incisions can be quite the challenge.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, pre anti-biotic days, but it rendered all his valves in his heart faulty- so it was a total replacement. His weight gain has been caused by his medical problems- not the least being Sleep Apnoea. This photo taken by my niece, his oldest child, was down near Nelson in the South Island and he made it to the top of a 1000 metre hill. Since this shot, and since the operation he is down 19 kg (nearly 43lbs if my memory serves me) Today he was able to stand and fold the washing- for three years he has had to sit to do that (he has been 'house father' for more years than I can remember- Jeanette, my sister in law is a wood preservation Scientist of International recognition) and the principle earner in the family- Except the kids are brilliant at their respective jobs, and able to put aside around $2000 monthly. All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this! Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am trying to catch up reading, was making a list of things to comment or reply to, but I am only up to page 31 of 54 right now, LOL.. so..
Designer, I love the pictures of the falls, your mountain shots always make me homesick for Colorado!! All of your works just amaze me with your talent!! 
I lost my notes on who posted which picture of the flowers.. but Mom loved the lilacs especially!! I loved the poppy, I have never had much luck growing them. Someone's front and back lawn, would love to have grass that pretty and the trees are just perfect for shade flowers!!
The beautiful works that have been posted, the wingspans and shawls.. oh my goodness.. I really hope to have some time to sit and knit this week.. but have 2 projects I really have to finish!!
Oh and before I forget.. I LOVE shrimp and grits, LOL.. being from Texas originally, we didn't have grits very often and always considered them just a breakfast item. After living in SC for a few years, learned to cook them "properly" (in other words no more instant or quick cooking :roll: ) and that they are quite often part of dinner or lunch menu's .. 
Okay.. back to catch up again.. (I hope)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandy the lilacs are beautiful; in fact the entire yard is! My DH said he was going to cut grass some today; 3 acres of very very tall grass right now. It will probably take at least 2 mowings. My flower beds look horrible but just can't pull the weeds. Will get it in shape eventually.


We really need to schedule a weeding day instead of shopping or knitting.. LOL. Especially before it becomes too hot to think about working outside!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty Bulldog so good to hear from you. I have had your 
DD in my prayers in hopes that the Mayo clinic would find the answer to her pain and problems. It all sounds so horrible. I continue to pray that the treatment of steroids will help her. Did the doctors say if the muscle damage is reversible? Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated as to your daughters progress and do not feel guilty about taking some time for yourself. You need some respite; rest and try to focus on you some. Many {{{{HUGS}}}}. Gweniepooh



Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty --- good to hear from you. Your life sounds like mine in 2009 when I'd be out the door at 5:30 a.m. and not back until 6:30 p.m. for many many months. I feel for you and your family---but perservere; it's all worth it!!! Any advice I could give is to take care of yourself as much as possible (even if you have to ask for relief) eat as well as you can and try to get sleep whenever possible - I now believe in power naps.

Please know that we've missed you and wonder about you --- prayers/hugs/best wishes being sent your way.

quote=Bulldog]My Precious Friends,
I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Charlotte- sort of shows his character!


He does look like a jolly fellow. I'm so glad the surgery went so well and that he is recovering nicely. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> While family pictures etc. are great to see, I will refrain from posting mine for my own security and safety reasons. I have posted a photo of my son sometime last year or the year before. But that is all of the family that I will post. Please forgive me for not sharing family photos. Zoe
> 
> hmmmmmm, I suppose I should go back to page one of this KTP and start reading! ? ! ;-)


Daniel doesn't mind his photos being posted, but Ben and his wife prefer that I don't make habits of it.. LOL. The rest of the family have never complained.. but there are many that really do not want their faces on the internet and that should be highly respected. Nothing to be forgiven dear friend.. just lovely to see your avatar and your posts again!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


Just love all the pictures of Luke, he is growing up right before our eyes!! Such a joy!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry there wasn't much happening when you looked in, its just luck of the draw on the live camera! If you scroll down the page you get the 'Vimeo' clips which show short outtake videos taken from the live-feed recordings, some of which are puffins (Act I,II,III,etc)
> I can't link direct to these, only the page they are at the bottom of....
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/
> Better luck this time!


Meant to comment earlier. I love this link. Sounds silly but when I taught science I remember seeing pictures of puffins and thought they were a most unusual and fascinating bird. How wonderful it will be to watch them. I read on the page that April/May was when they returned to the island to raise their young so perhaps I will see more. I say one today and a rabbit. I've bookmarked this so I can check back in. Thank you so much for this link.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Usually it is my girls that take the hats. The grand daughters would if they lived close enough.


I loved the hat. Makes me want to make one myself!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just getting in gear here for the week - thought it as time to swap out the summer clothes for the winter clothes, but it's only 39 degrees outside so doesn't seem to have any urgency to it...so will do laundry and house cleaning instead and then knit. I wanted to get the vegetables in the garden and water the flowers we put in last week, but think that will wait until tomorrow or Wednesday when it's supposed to be up to 70 degrees.

Yesterday was so nice - kicked back for most of the day and enjoyed the chocolates from DS, DIL and DGD the flowers from DD#2 and DGS (specially picked according to flower meaning) and painting from DD#1. DH got me a large wicker basket for my knitting - unfortunately, the WIPs fill it up! I really need to get busy on those once I finish the wingspan.

DD#2 stopped by the cemetary in Springfield, IL when she got home....there's an angel statue and special burial space for the miscarried babies. Mother's day and other days throughout the year are still very tough...this year, there was evidence of new recent burial, and I think that affected her the most that someone lost their baby so close to Mother's Day. We have to come up with a new saying -- Happy Mother's Day just doesn't do it for all Moms---maybe something like Honor Mother's Day!

I need to get the painting framed---dangerous, a trip to JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We have been very fortunate to have my 2 kids and my brother's 2 kids be able to spend a large amount of time together growing up. We have pics of these 4 from age 1+ to now...ages 31, 33, 35, 36. They are all SO special, and we treasure them all. Each is unique and successful, but we have a very close family. All are married now...they all came to each other's wedding and we took a "4 cousins" picture at each one. This is the latest....March 23 in Puerto Rico.
> On Mother's Day....I feel so proud...we all (me & brother & in-laws) claim them all as our own. Four fantastic kids...in our eyes! Ain't family a wonderful thing?!!!
> Carol (IL)


Truly you are blessed, great family 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, pre anti-biotic days, but it rendered all his valves in his heart faulty- so it was a total replacement. His weight gain has been caused by his medical problems- not the least being Sleep Apnoea. This photo taken by my niece, his oldest child, was down near Nelson in the South Island and he made it to the top of a 1000 metre hill. Since this shot, and since the operation he is down 19 kg (nearly 43lbs if my memory serves me) Today he was able to stand and fold the washing- for three years he has had to sit to do that (he has been 'house father' for more years than I can remember- Jeanette, my sister in law is a wood preservation Scientist of International recognition) and the principle earner in the family- Except the kids are brilliant at their respective jobs, and able to put aside around $2000 monthly. All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this! Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


Another answered prayer. Good looking brother.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


Hi Betty, I am one of the new KTPers, but I do know the power of prayer, so know that I will be praying for your daughter, and you and your family. You are truly blessed, that even in the mist of the storm, you are shown lots of love. BIG HUG. Just for you. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, up and have my coffee, looks like a great day, sun is out,  new day new start. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi, up and have my coffee, looks like a great day, sun is out,  new day new start. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well good morning Patches! You sound so chipper this morning...love the positive tone to your note!!!   Do you have anything special planned for today?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Itinerary for today....nap (which I'm about to do) & knit...maybe pickup a little bit...nap & knit. LOL Yep up too late last night working on a b-day present and dear Truman the Chihuahua decided to wake me up too early...nap & knit sounds good to me. LOL I'll check back in later. The bed is calling my name.....Gweniepooh....oh gweniepooh....come naaaaaap!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well good morning Patches! You sound so chipper this morning...love the positive tone to your note!!!   Do you have anything special planned for today?


Just a button for my wingspan, and that could be a problem going to joanne's 
:shock: hope to start a new project, to day, more socks LOL. What about you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

YEAH I finally got to see a couple of puffins! They are camera shy little creatures. 
They actually remind me a bit of penguins withthere wadddle and fairly upright stance and of course the colour. However having said that I wouldn't look at one and think it was a penguin. If I didn't know what I was looking at a may not have known


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Just a button for my wingspan, and that could be a problem going to joanne's
> :shock: hope to start a new project, to day, more socks LOL. What about you.


I plan on buying some buttons today- hopefully can resist everything else. But have most of what I want t=fromthem unless it is really cheap so should be OK. And then can complete one item. Another one I need to knit 30 little petals for the mittens, but the mittens themselves are done so getting somewhere!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I plan on buying some buttons today- hopefully can resist everything else. But have most of what I want t=fromthem unless it is really cheap so should be OK. And then can complete one item. Another one I need to knit 30 little petals for the mittens, but the mittens themselves are done so getting somewhere!


ALRIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Actually it still only Monday, maybe I won't buy any buttons today, not too many shops open selling buttons at 1130 pm! It seems much later that it must be Tuesday by now.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> some photos that are significant to me


I love all the family pictures!!! I'll have to search for some of mine and add to the parade!! My main problem is my boys have always hated to have their pictures taken for any reason.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Great story, LOl love it thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a fun thing to do....I'll be those painted stones have places of honor in lots of homes! What a treat for the 'finder'!
JuneK


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well found the gulls again! Not puffins yet, but have seen them underneath.
> Is that Alderney in the background?


Yes it is Alderney, but obviously distorted as it isn't curved like that!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the family pictures! You all make very handsome couples....of course you women are simply beautiful!
> 
> Unfortunately I lost most of my photos when my computer had problems and also when my iphone died. Yeah...stupid me hadn't backed them up.


Lovely pictures Gwen!!! Think I like your DH without the beard, LOL.. but his beard is quite full and just makes him seem jolly! Beautiful girls for sure!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We have been very fortunate to have my 2 kids and my brother's 2 kids be able to spend a large amount of time together growing up. We have pics of these 4 from age 1+ to now...ages 31, 33, 35, 36. They are all SO special, and we treasure them all. Each is unique and successful, but we have a very close family. All are married now...they all came to each other's wedding and we took a "4 cousins" picture at each one. This is the latest....March 23 in Puerto Rico.
> On Mother's Day....I feel so proud...we all (me & brother & in-laws) claim them all as our own. Four fantastic kids...in our eyes! Ain't family a wonderful thing?!!!
> Carol (IL)


They're all so lovely!! I know you're proud of them.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Aran said:


> Here's a good vegetarian recipe that's easy & tasty:
> 
> Orange glazed Carrots
> 
> ...


Oh these sound yummy,, we love carrots!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. Betty


Dear Betty, we continue to send good thoughts for your family. Do, as others have said, take time for you--that's so important (but I know it's hard sometimes because you care).

I'd love to nap, but it's a work day, so that will have to wait! Seems I'm cycling through another period of insomnia. I know anticipating the scheduling changes and recent disruptions contribute to it, so I need to focus on relaxation at night.

I have dozens and dozens of buttons and need to make things to put them on!

Julie, loved seeing the photos of your brother--here's to his being hale & hearty!

Shirley, great story about the stones and coins. What a treat for those who discovered them. 

I'm off to take care of the cat box and a couple other things before work--will do my best to catch up this evening again and hoping all have a good day/night.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, pre anti-biotic days, but it rendered all his valves in his heart faulty- so it was a total replacement. His weight gain has been caused by his medical problems- not the least being Sleep Apnoea. This photo taken by my niece, his oldest child, was down near Nelson in the South Island and he made it to the top of a 1000 metre hill. Since this shot, and since the operation he is down 19 kg (nearly 43lbs if my memory serves me) Today he was able to stand and fold the washing- for three years he has had to sit to do that (he has been 'house father' for more years than I can remember- Jeanette, my sister in law is a wood preservation Scientist of International recognition) and the principle earner in the family- Except the kids are brilliant at their respective jobs, and able to put aside around $2000 monthly. All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this! Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


So glad to hear your brother is doing so well after his surgery. My oldest daughter had rheumatic fever that developed from Scarlet Fever when she was in her early teens. Thank goodness, for penicillin...she had total bed rest for 6 months. Since it was after we had antibiotics, she has no heart problems but it was a very scary time.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


Oh handsome couple for sure!!! Love her dress and his white Tux is sharp!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


I'm so glad to hear from you and that your daughter now has a diagnosis. I am praying that she will soon get relief and healing will follow.
My prayers are with you. You're going through so much to help her....you deserve every gift you received. 
Many hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


Wonderful pictures of the family Kathy!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have dozens and dozens of buttons and need to make things to put them on!
> 
> .


That got a good laugh. I do have a number of buttons that I have saved fromthe bin over the last decades, but most of them are very ordinary. But like yarn I rarely seem to have what I need!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a fun thing to do....I'll be those painted stones have places of honor in lots of homes! What a treat for the 'finder'!
> JuneK


We were like two little kids, we lay the coins which are a gold color and brand new and very shiny in between stones - the stones I painted, we placed right in with the others. The stones on Beverly Beach are black and very round and all different sizes. We put them up high enough so that the water wouldn't reach them. One of our most fun memories. I often wonder if any are still looked at - would make great paper weights!! We talked about who might have found them all the way up into BC and home to Alberta. I could picture some little boys finding the 'treasure'. Such fun. Pat had a smile on his face and we laughed so much, still do. Told our kids and they thought that was neat - every once in awhile they tell their friends about it - a couple of times when we meet new friends one of the new friends say something about it to us. I would love to do that again

Memories!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> one more pic


Wonderful pics! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clearly the ads are deciding that maybe I'm too old to be looking for young sexy looking women as it is advertising singles for senoirs.
A few night ago I was looking at accomadation in Perth and ever since ads for some of the places I was looking at keep coming up just making sure I don't foget them I guess.
Well I might head of to bed- its almost tomorrow now. Maryanne rang a while ago to suggest we have breakfast inthe morning. We catch up for lunch once a week and with being away two days had very little time availble. Friday when I am free is a straving day so I suggested coffee but she decided breakfast sounded good. So we will meet at the same place I will be meeting my co- bible study leader in. So I will eat with Maryanne and then wait for my friend to arrive and coffee with her.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard to know isn't it? I wonder if things would have been easier if I had fought harder to carry on breastfeeding when Bronwen was 13 months- I had fed my older girl until she was 20 months (by then only as I was settling her down for the night. ) And then when she was 12, and her father finally managed to force the decision that ended up with both girls being fostered? When her 'big sis' rescued her some 5 years later for the rest of that year she was unable to say a word to me- we communicated via Mwyffanwy, ('big sis'), and yet I have an exquisitely stitched cushion that she made for me, for my birthday that year. (July). Or was it when 'big sis' died and everyone was telling her that she died because she had 'inherited' my illness. (which by the way has been reassessed as PTSD and therefore not strictly a mental illness at all).
> Or was it when I blundered onto a sensitive issue when she was staying with me in our horrible flat in Mangere, (anywhere would be better than Emergency Housing, and we had been grateful for that- not for the rats that came with it). And did not really talk with me again for nearly 5 years.
> Who knows? Parenting is fraught with problems. I have wept a few tears today for my Mum who has been gone nearly 28 years- she died at 75, where I had thought she was tough enough to survive to 95.
> Life has a habit of throwing a curved ball.
> Good to hear from you Courier, none the less!


Life throws us curve balls that we dodge in anyway we can.. but I truly believe that there is a plan for each of us, no matter what "mistakes" we make (or in our minds eye we "think" we make) it is all part of what we make it. I know in my heart that I did what I thought was necessary at the times that I regretted years later. Things I couldda wouldda shouldda done differently especially with my oldest son. I have apologized, explained the reasons when he was old enough to really understand, but I also know I will never be forgiven for those mistakes. We are close, but there is and always will be a slight barrier between us. I am just glad that he is part of my life and that he knows that he is deeply loved by his Nan and I.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a great day at mum's. Got to see Elishia,Ben, Ryan and Nicholas as well. Mum made a hat for me to take when I go to London. My Chrissy made me a ceramic rose.


Oh I love your hat!!! and the rose is beautiful!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


Beautiful picture, Sam! A seriosly good looking couple - and I love how he had co-ordinated his waistcoat, flower and tie with the colour of Lexi's dress. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the family pictures! You all make very handsome couples....of course you women are simply beautiful!
> 
> Unfortunately I lost most of my photos when my computer had problems and also when my iphone died. Yeah...stupid me hadn't backed them up.


Nice looking family!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


Oh dear Betty, I have been keeping you and yours close in my prayers, I should do better at sending PM's to friends but time online these days has been limited. Sounds like you had a wonderful Mother's Day!! Do try to get more rest, don't need you getting down with something now!! Big {{{{{Hugs}}} for you and yours.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Here's a good vegetarian recipe that's easy & tasty:
> 
> Orange glazed Carrots
> 
> This sounds really good I love carrots.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Here is my wingspan, all done. Thanks to Sam and Gwen who told me I could do it  love you guys, all of my KTP, friends you are the best. Thanks again.
> Will be putting a button on it.


Looks great - well done you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That got a good laugh. I do have a number of buttons that I have saved fromthe bin over the last decades, but most of them are very ordinary. But like yarn I rarely seem to have what I need!


Isn't that the way? I remember making a hat last year that needed a button, and I must have 300 or so, but not ONE matched that yarn. Heh. I have also been known to go and buy fabric to use up a zipper that had been around for a while in the notions stash...!

I hope to find some time to sew soon--could use some new skirts for summer and do have fabric in the stash that wants using up. Plus, DD and I are going to a sci-fi/fantasy convention in August so must sort things and see what I've got/what I need for that...suppose that means at some point I need to put down the knitting for a bit!

As for the knitting, I ended up frogging everything I started last week! But now I'm on the right side of this cape, I think, and realized last night that I may not need nearly as many sections as I first thought (it's always a good thing to know it may be done sooner rather than later). We'll see how it goes--on the third section now and have changed the bottom from the first design. I'm planning to rework that one later, however, and do a garter version of the current project as well (this one is stockinette). I'm not happy with the wrap/purl parts and thinking (hoping) I can make them look a bit better when blocking, as I've noticed those will smooth out most of the time.

My ads are for Disney parks--no idea why!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures, Kathy! :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you had a good Mother's Day, even if you were on your own.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lexi and Brock- Prom night


Sam these photos are so lovely. It is amazing how fast they grow up. Look out Kate! Luke will be next! lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a great day at mum's. Got to see Elishia,Ben, Ryan and Nicholas as well. Mum made a hat for me to take when I go to London. My Chrissy made me a ceramic rose.


Both hat and rose are lovely. Assuming it's a sun hat, I do hope you get to wear it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally caught up with the posts, I should know better than to not read up over a weekend!!! 
Sorry but I was not able to take pictures yesterday.. Daniel's friend has a 12 yr old autistic brother, who was along with us for the day.. it was not a good day for him though. The park was unusually crowded, hard to find a place to park and then no picnic tables available, so we sat by the trout pond and had our picnic there. Was very nice really, they did a great job putting this together. I am not going to talk about the desert that Daniel made until I have his recipe to share, LOL.. but it did contain raspberries and blackberries, YUMMM. We started out on the trail to the waterfall but the crowded atmosphere was just too much for the boy, so we turned back and they went on back home. They called later to say how sorry they were but I would not even let her finish as I totally understood and we would have other days that hopefully will not be as crowded to be together! 
Daniel and I spent a bit of time just wandering around an area less crowded.. went into the gift shop and he purchased me a shirt with the Appalachian Trail Georgia to Main Kick Off logo, also a sticker for the camper. We also talked about maybe in the fall taking a weekend hike over part of the trail. He knows how much that would mean to me, so we hope to get his roommate and his fiance to go along with us. It would be a dream come true for me, as I have dreamed of hiking the AT since I was a very young girl. I know I cannot do the entire trail, especially with my physical limits but I read on one of the trail logs that a woman age 72 has already made it to her 3rd state this year.. she is doing the entire 2000 + miles. Only in my dreams though.. LOL
Ben sent me a beautiful flower arrangement, Daniel gave me a picture that I have wanted of himself and Blue Lou, an original Blues Brother band member, he played the saxophone.. we met him at a Jazz band workshop, he was awesome!! Oh and he signed the picture also.. LOL.. He also gave me a pc, but he forgot the keyboard and the power cord, LOL.. so I should have that this coming weekend. 
I need to get Mom up and going as she has an appointment this afternoon.. takes her a few hours go to get her mind set that she has to leave her bed, LOL. 
Hugs and loves and many many prayers to all.. 
M.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Isn't that the way? I remember making a hat last year that needed a button, and I must have 300 or so, but not ONE matched that yarn. Heh. I have also been known to go and buy fabric to use up a zipper that had been around for a while in the notions stash...!
> 
> I hope to find some time to sew soon--could use some new skirts for summer and do have fabric in the stash that wants using up. Plus, DD and I are going to a sci-fi/fantasy convention in August so must sort things and see what I've got/what I need for that...suppose that means at some point I need to put down the knitting for a bit!
> 
> ...


Guess those ad-makers think you're young at heart if not in years!!!
Cannot wait to see the cape when you're finished with it. I plan to make it if it's not too difficult...I need something to wear when we have our church service here at the apt. bldg. It's always so cold in the Social Room. The heat is usually really low in winter and the a/c is freezing in the summer. But then if the temps are below 75 F, I'm cold. Good luck with the cape...looking forward to it!!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I get all types of ads for crafting.. LOL.. have no idea how or who designed the ad placements :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We have been very fortunate to have my 2 kids and my brother's 2 kids be able to spend a large amount of time together growing up. We have pics of these 4 from age 1+ to now...ages 31, 33, 35, 36. They are all SO special, and we treasure them all. Each is unique and successful, but we have a very close family. All are married now...they all came to each other's wedding and we took a "4 cousins" picture at each one. This is the latest....March 23 in Puerto Rico.
> On Mother's Day....I feel so proud...we all (me & brother & in-laws) claim them all as our own. Four fantastic kids...in our eyes! Ain't family a wonderful thing?!!!
> Carol (IL)


Lovely picture!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, pre anti-biotic days, but it rendered all his valves in his heart faulty- so it was a total replacement. His weight gain has been caused by his medical problems- not the least being Sleep Apnoea. This photo taken by my niece, his oldest child, was down near Nelson in the South Island and he made it to the top of a 1000 metre hill. Since this shot, and since the operation he is down 19 kg (nearly 43lbs if my memory serves me) Today he was able to stand and fold the washing- for three years he has had to sit to do that (he has been 'house father' for more years than I can remember- Jeanette, my sister in law is a wood preservation Scientist of International recognition) and the principle earner in the family- Except the kids are brilliant at their respective jobs, and able to put aside around $2000 monthly. All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this! Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


Great to hear that your brother is feeling so much better, Julie. There's a definite family resemblance between you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone. I've been "out of the loop" for a bit. I've been doctoring quite a bit and am not done yet but now am trying a few things and will have bloodwork at the end of next week to see if things are settling down...I tell ya, it's always something!

Dear son and dear daughter-in-law are on their driving trip now to South Carolina. Dear husband and I are watching their kitty for the week. We took care of their kitty for 3 months, as a kitten, way back when dear son bought her from the Humane Society. I was working at the vet clinic then so took care of all the kitten shots and had her spayed for them. My kitty, Cocoa, wants to play so badly with "Mira" but Mira is mad she is here and is having none of it! Cocoa laid down in front of Mira and exposed her tummy...ultimate move of submission, but Mira isn't ready to play just yet. Lots of postering and hissing going on still - sheesh! The food is being eaten and the litter box is being used so I will just observe to make sure nothing starts up where I might have to intervene...worse than kids - lol! Divas is maybe more of an accurate word for these two 

I hope all is going well for everyone. I am going to make the chicken recipe tonight, Sam - yum!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Daniel doesn't mind his photos being posted, but Ben and his wife prefer that I don't make habits of it.. LOL. The rest of the family have never complained.. but there are many that really do not want their faces on the internet and that should be highly respected. Nothing to be forgiven dear friend.. just lovely to see your avatar and your posts again!


Hi Marianne, and everyone else! It is a great morning for me so far. Bright sun shining, a high of 20 degrees Celcius here for today is what we are aiming for. It should make the last of the snow banks disappear shortly!
My Mom and I are off to the Community Gardens tomorrow morning to get our raised boxes sorted out and see what we will be planting in each. We will be tending these 4 boxes and will share the produce with the local food bank. Other people will look after other boxes. Not sure which size beds we will take to look after, either the 4' x 12' ones or 4' x 16' or a combination of the two sizes. 
My day lilies are up and the irises are starting to appear. Grass is greening, and *cough, choke, gasp* so are the tree pollens. We have a good breezey wind today so that is all blowing around. Whoever wrote the song line "the answer is blowing in the wind" must have been talking about all the allergens that are flying about! hahahh, "I will Survive" is another song and I am sticking to it! 
Prayers and blessings for all who are needing them, too many to reply individually to.
Sam, love the dialogue on the grands playing baseball! The little sluggers are having a great time of it and you must be puffed right out with pride!! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> When I first gave up meat and dairy it took about 9 months to see any improvement but after that things did improve. I tend to eat oily fish - salmon - tuna - mackeral. I've also found that trying to be underweight makes a big difference. I lost 3 and a half stone just before my DDs wedding in 2003 and I have managed to keep it off. I have a lot of problems with my knees and hips so with less weight it makes things easier.
> On the exercise front I can't walk too far at the moment, but do try to swim at least twice a week. And no I didn't join in the gymnastics, just helped some of the little ones.


You are doing fabulous and are inspiring me to keep on keepin' on!!!! The weight hasn't come off yet but I know I am healthier and hope it will.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Marianne, and everyone else! It is a great morning for me so far. Bright sun shining, a high of 20 degrees Celcius here for today is what we are aiming for. It should make the last of the snow banks disappear shortly!
> My Mom and I are off to the Community Gardens tomorrow morning to get our raised boxes sorted out and see what we will be planting in each. We will be tending these 4 boxes and will share the produce with the local food bank. Other people will look after other boxes. Not sure which size beds we will take to look after, either the 4' x 12' ones or 4' x 16' or a combination of the two sizes.
> My day lilies are up and the irises are starting to appear. Grass is greening, and *cough, choke, gasp* so are the tree pollens. We have a good breezey wind today so that is all blowing around. Whoever wrote the song line "the answer is blowing in the wind" must have been talking about all the allergens that are flying about! hahahh, "I will Survive" is another song and I am sticking to it!
> Prayers and blessings for all who are needing them, too many to reply individually to.
> Sam, love the dialogue on the grands playing baseball! The little sluggers are having a great time of it and you must be puffed right out with pride!! Zoe


I'd so love to have a community garden in this area.. I do have a smaller garden this year, but I do have my 8 tomato plants, LOL. not growing the squash and cukes and beans that normally are planted, I promised to down scale so I'm planting more herbs I can dry those and keep them for the winter months easily. 
Please take care, we've had our high pollen counts for the year, C really gets hit hard during that time. Between the winds and the rain I am hoping that the fruit trees were able to be pollinated, I am so hoping for tasty peaches this year!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone. I've been "out of the loop" for a bit. I've been doctoring quite a bit and am not done yet but now am trying a few things and will have bloodwork at the end of next week to see if things are settling down...I tell ya, it's always something!
> 
> Dear son and dear daughter-in-law are on their driving trip now to South Carolina. Dear husband and I are watching their kitty for the week. We took care of their kitty for 3 months, as a kitten, way back when dear son bought her from the Humane Society. I was working at the vet clinic then so took care of all the kitten shots and had her spayed for them. My kitty, Cocoa, wants to play so badly with "Mira" but Mira is mad she is here and is having none of it! Cocoa laid down in front of Mira and exposed her tummy...ultimate move of submission, but Mira isn't ready to play just yet. Lots of postering and hissing going on still - sheesh! The food is being eaten and the litter box is being used so I will just observe to make sure nothing starts up where I might have to intervene...worse than kids - lol! Divas is maybe more of an accurate word for these two
> 
> I hope all is going well for everyone. I am going to make the chicken recipe tonight, Sam - yum!


Wishing a safe trip for your family. Sorry to hear you haven't been well. Hope you get a good report and soon feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally caught up with the posts, I should know better than to not read up over a weekend!!!
> Sorry but I was not able to take pictures yesterday.. Daniel's friend has a 12 yr old autistic brother, who was along with us for the day.. it was not a good day for him though. The park was unusually crowded, hard to find a place to park and then no picnic tables available, so we sat by the trout pond and had our picnic there. Was very nice really, they did a great job putting this together. I am not going to talk about the desert that Daniel made until I have his recipe to share, LOL.. but it did contain raspberries and blackberries, YUMMM. We started out on the trail to the waterfall but the crowded atmosphere was just too much for the boy, so we turned back and they went on back home. They called later to say how sorry they were but I would not even let her finish as I totally understood and we would have other days that hopefully will not be as crowded to be together!
> Daniel and I spent a bit of time just wandering around an area less crowded.. went into the gift shop and he purchased me a shirt with the Appalachian Trail Georgia to Main Kick Off logo, also a sticker for the camper. We also talked about maybe in the fall taking a weekend hike over part of the trail. He knows how much that would mean to me, so we hope to get his roommate and his fiance to go along with us. It would be a dream come true for me, as I have dreamed of hiking the AT since I was a very young girl. I know I cannot do the entire trail, especially with my physical limits but I read on one of the trail logs that a woman age 72 has already made it to her 3rd state this year.. she is doing the entire 2000 + miles. Only in my dreams though.. LOL
> Ben sent me a beautiful flower arrangement, Daniel gave me a picture that I have wanted of himself and Blue Lou, an original Blues Brother band member, he played the saxophone.. we met him at a Jazz band workshop, he was awesome!! Oh and he signed the picture also.. LOL.. He also gave me a pc, but he forgot the keyboard and the power cord, LOL.. so I should have that this coming weekend.
> ...


What a special day and I know it was even more special because you shared it with this autistic child. Love given is more important than a finished hike and that is how you live your life. I love that. You live with passion and give your love to all who know you, including us.

Hugs and loves with prayers for you, your Mom and Cindy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, pre anti-biotic days, but it rendered all his valves in his heart faulty- so it was a total replacement. His weight gain has been caused by his medical problems- not the least being Sleep Apnoea. This photo taken by my niece, his oldest child, was down near Nelson in the South Island and he made it to the top of a 1000 metre hill. Since this shot, and since the operation he is down 19 kg (nearly 43lbs if my memory serves me) Today he was able to stand and fold the washing- for three years he has had to sit to do that (he has been 'house father' for more years than I can remember- Jeanette, my sister in law is a wood preservation Scientist of International recognition) and the principle earner in the family- Except the kids are brilliant at their respective jobs, and able to put aside around $2000 monthly. All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this! Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


How wonderful to see this photo of your brother Julie as we remember him in prayer and it is also thrilling to hear of his recovery and improvement. May it just keep getting better. I do see the family resemblance and he is handsome as you are beautiful. Sorry to hear about Paul but it sounds like he has some special parents. Yay for Alastair now climbing the stairs to the bedroom easier than before. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


It sure has been a trying time for all of you. Our bodies our wonderful and amazing and at times turn on us. I pray your daughter will get relief soon and that the nerve will return to normal size. Prayers and Hugs and so happy you had such a great Mother's Day. This time will pass but your sacrifice of time is a gift of love. The best gift one can give but it does get harder to do as we age. Please find time for yourself somehow. We don't want you getting sick too. Not an easy thing to do, I know.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, ............Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


What a wonderful success story Lurker--a new life for your brother! I too have a brother who has suffered most of his life but he fights to live--he was a Vietnam vet right out of high school and had suffered from exposure to chemicals used by our government during this "conflict" but has gotten past the mental pain through forming support groups--many of his buddies have died from alcohol or suicide. He plays a big part in his community and is the official road inspector in his county in a part of Minnesota that has snow 60% of the time. He is currently finishing his dream--building a house that he has been designing for over 40 years. His wonderful partner and greatest support is his third wife--originally from Germany, she too had a rough life and is a cancer survivor. He and I were the closest of the siblings and I feel his pain but admire his attitude towards life that is so strong and he sets a great example for his three children who are fortunately healthy.

Here's today's Shockwave jigsaw puzzle--have you played it yet Sam?

As usual I am skimming all your wonderful comments but time is awastin' and I need to get out into my garden so the hurrier I go the more I may miss. Thanks TNS for the Puffin site--beautiful birds! we have a very small exhibit at a local zoo so children can identify them but seeing them where they live is so different.

courier770 and a few others who had a sad Mother's Day, I've been there, unfortunately it is part of life. "Children" have no idea how painful it can be--they will make up for it in the future but you need to let them know--actually tell them "hey I had a miserable day because the most important person in my life never even called!"

My son was exceptionally wonderful this year. Even though I have told him gifts are not important and some years there isn't anything but his appearance so I can cook for him or phone call will meet the mark of recognizing his mother.

Here's my lovely orchid!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful tribute to you on Mother's Day!!



Ask4j said:


> What a wonderful success story Lurker--a new life for your brother! I too have a brother who has suffered most of his life but he fights to live--he was a Vietnam vet right out of high school and had suffered from exposure to chemicals used by our government during this "conflict" but has gotten past the mental pain through forming support groups--many of his buddies have died from alcohol or suicide. He plays a big part in his community and is the official road inspector in his county in a part of Minnesota that has snow 60% of the time. He is currently finishing his dream--building a house that he has been designing for over 40 years. His wonderful partner and greatest support is his third wife--originally from Germany, she too had a rough life and is a cancer survivor. He and I were the closest of the siblings and I feel his pain but admire his attitude towards life that is so strong and he sets a great example for his three children who are fortunately healthy.
> 
> Here's today's Shockwave jigsaw puzzle--have you played it yet Sam?
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi KTPers! I am posting on Julie/Lurker2's behalf as she has asked me to convey to you some things. Mostly it is that there have been some complications arising regarding Fale and his coming back home. She is taking a few days off from Knitting Paradise to pray and make plans accordingly. She needs our love, strength, and prayers for herself, Fale, and the travel plans. She sends you all her love. 
We have all seen exactly how God answers prayer and the good things in life He has bestowed upon us. Julie talked with me this morning about Psalm 121 and she is clinging to that. We remember that old cliche "it is always the darkest before the dawn" and Julie needs our prayers to help her through this time in her life. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For all the Mothers out there who find Mother's Day painful I send you Big Hugs. May you find a way to know your own glorious beauty and confidence that you are a beautiful Mother. It is the lacking in the other and so sad that they miss the joy of seeing your face light up. It is sad when children don't find the time or have the inclination to care. I hope you can find others around you to support you and give you the love every human being craves. Know that we appreciate you Julie. You contribute so much on here to all of us. Life has dealt some tough blows and you have come through it all. Your courage and grace are amazing. I pray that someday your daughter will know the beautiful you and not what she thinks she knows. God Bless You Dear. Maybe someday you will find, as Sassafrass said, a daughter of the Heart. Hugs and hope you have a wonderful day knowing it is not you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers! I am posting on Julie/Lurker2's behalf as she has asked me to convey to you some things. Mostly it is that there have been some complications arising regarding Fale and his coming back home. She is taking a few days off from Knitting Paradise to pray and make plans accordingly. She needs our love, strength, and prayers for herself, Fale, and the travel plans. She sends you all her love.
> We have all seen exactly how God answers prayer and the good things in life He has bestowed upon us. Julie talked with me this morning about Psalm 121 and she is clinging to that. We remember that old cliche "it is always the darkest before the dawn" and Julie needs our prayers to help her through this time in her life. Zoe


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that Julie has more to contend with...this situation must be unbearable for her! What a shame there are people like Fale's family that cause so much pain.
I will definitely keep her in my prayers that the situation will soon be resolved to her satisfaction. 
Thanks for letting us know.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that Julie has more to contend with...this situation must be unbearable for her! What a shame there are people like Fale's family that cause so much pain.
> I will definitely keep her in my prayers that the situation will soon be resolved to her satisfaction.
> Thanks for letting us know.
> JuneK


Thank you and I agree, June. I know from my own experiences how much we depend on each other to "see us through" some events that happen. All you KTPers have been there for me and I totally had peace knowing you all have had my back and were upholding me in prayers. Julie needs this from us now. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Betty,
I was just skimming posts and saw your name. I was thinking of you yesterday and wondering how Angie was doing. Hang in there my friend - you are doing everything you can and we are here if you need any support. You, Angie and the rest of your family are in my prayers - luv, AZ


Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you and I agree, June. I know from my own experiences how much we depend on each other to "see us through" some events that happen. All you KTPers have been there for me and I totally had peace knowing you all have had my back and were upholding me in prayers. Julie needs this from us now. Zoe


And so she shall have it!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a great picture Julie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pontuf said:


> Wonderful picture of your brother Julie!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I will add Julie to my daily prayer list. I promise. PittyPat


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for passing on the info - Our thoughts and prayers are with Julie and Fale - We will be sending her the strength she will need to make it through this chapter in their lives. luv to Julie and to you too 5 for your friendship - AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers! I am posting on Julie/Lurker2's behalf as she has asked me to convey to you some things. Mostly it is that there have been some complications arising regarding Fale and his coming back home. She is taking a few days off from Knitting Paradise to pray and make plans accordingly. She needs our love, strength, and prayers for herself, Fale, and the travel plans. She sends you all her love.
> We have all seen exactly how God answers prayer and the good things in life He has bestowed upon us. Julie talked with me this morning about Psalm 121 and she is clinging to that. We remember that old cliche "it is always the darkest before the dawn" and Julie needs our prayers to help her through this time in her life. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlena, PittyPat, AZ, we do know that more things are "wrought by prayer than this world dreams of" and I am proud to say that God does answer prayers and we can only begin to understand the love and care He has for His children.
For some who are new to the KTP, Fale is Julie's husband. Nearly six months ago Fale went to visit some relatives in Australia. He has not been back home to New Zealand since then, and one by one things have happened to prevent him from returning home, not the least of which are his relatives. Now there is another set back to him returning home. Time is running out for him to be out of the country on his visitor's visa. He must return home. In his heart he wants to be home with his wife. They have recently renewed their marriage vows pledging their love for each other. Zoe


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, PittyPat, AZ, we do know that more things are "wrought by prayer than this world dreams of" and I am proud to say that God does answer prayers and we can only begin to understand the love and care He has for His children.
> For some who are new to the KTP, Fale is Julie's husband. Nearly six months ago Fale went to visit some relatives in Australia. He has not been back home to New Zealand since then, and one by one things have happened to prevent him from returning home, not the least of which are his relatives. Now there is another set back to him returning home. Time is running out for him to be out of the country on his visitor's visa. He must return home. In his heart he wants to be home with his wife. They have recently renewed their marriage vows pledging their love for each other. Zoe


Prayers are being said for her right this instant and will continue. I have felt such strength from everyone's prayers from here when I have asked.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Actually it still only Monday, maybe I won't buy any buttons today, not too many shops open selling buttons at 1130 pm! It seems much later that it must be Tuesday by now.


Hope you fine what you want?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just let her know that we're standing by and sending her lots of love/suppot/hugs.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers! I am posting on Julie/Lurker2's behalf as she has asked me to convey to you some things. Mostly it is that there have been some complications arising regarding Fale and his coming back home. She is taking a few days off from Knitting Paradise to pray and make plans accordingly. She needs our love, strength, and prayers for herself, Fale, and the travel plans. She sends you all her love.
> We have all seen exactly how God answers prayer and the good things in life He has bestowed upon us. Julie talked with me this morning about Psalm 121 and she is clinging to that. We remember that old cliche "it is always the darkest before the dawn" and Julie needs our prayers to help her through this time in her life. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Life throws us curve balls that we dodge in anyway we can.. but I truly believe that there is a plan for each of us, no matter what "mistakes" we make (or in our minds eye we "think" we make) it is all part of what we make it. I know in my heart that I did what I thought was necessary at the times that I regretted years later. Things I couldda wouldda shouldda done differently especially with my oldest son. I have apologized, explained the reasons when he was old enough to really understand, but I also know I will never be forgiven for those mistakes. We are close, but there is and always will be a slight barrier between us. I am just glad that he is part of my life and that he knows that he is deeply loved by his Nan and I.


It's like riding a wave, you go with it, all the way. And the out come is what it is. We learn from all mistakes, and go on living.  
BIG HUG! Coming your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am anxious to see yours pup lover - it's a lovely shawl but a bit above my knitting prowess.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I am working on that one for myself right now. One of my wips. Love doing it easy and fun!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Zoe, I'm so sorry to hear Julie is once again being thrown into turmoil by these relatives. I guess she and Betty's daughter will go on the top of the prayer list this week. I hope and pray that both will get some relief - one physical and one mental. 
Well, my Mother's day with my 2 DDs finishing getting things out of my Mother's house. What a dusty job! By the time we left the three of us were sneezing and crying. My poor 17 year old grandson wasn't quite sure what to do with us. We stopped to get some food and by the time we finished eating we had cheered up again. Lots of memories for all of us being sold with that house.
Sam. my grandsons (ages 10 & 11) start their ball games tonight. I'm not going - it's too cold - we are expecting a frost tonight. I'll go on Wed. - DH will be golfing and it'll be much warmer!
The baby is fussing - guess it's nap time. Bless all of you, you are like a second family! Paula


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Oh Courier, I'm so glad you connected with the tea party today. You know you have much support here. It is a cause for wonder. I'm glad you gave yourself a good day. As someone said earlier....there are many here who would adopt you as their mom. Take heart.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> What a wonderful success story Lurker--a new life for your brother! I too have a brother who has suffered most of his life but he fights to live--he was a Vietnam vet right out of high school and had suffered from exposure to chemicals used by our government during this "conflict" but has gotten past the mental pain through forming support groups--many of his buddies have died from alcohol or suicide. He plays a big part in his community and is the official road inspector in his county in a part of Minnesota that has snow 60% of the time. He is currently finishing his dream--building a house that he has been designing for over 40 years. His wonderful partner and greatest support is his third wife--originally from Germany, she too had a rough life and is a cancer survivor. He and I were the closest of the siblings and I feel his pain but admire his attitude towards life that is so strong and he sets a great example for his three children who are fortunately healthy.
> 
> Here's today's Shockwave jigsaw puzzle--have you played it yet Sam?
> 
> ...


Beautiful flower,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers! I am posting on Julie/Lurker2's behalf as she has asked me to convey to you some things. Mostly it is that there have been some complications arising regarding Fale and his coming back home. She is taking a few days off from Knitting Paradise to pray and make plans accordingly. She needs our love, strength, and prayers for herself, Fale, and the travel plans. She sends you all her love.
> We have all seen exactly how God answers prayer and the good things in life He has bestowed upon us. Julie talked with me this morning about Psalm 121 and she is clinging to that. We remember that old cliche "it is always the darkest before the dawn" and Julie needs our prayers to help her through this time in her life. Zoe


Praying as we speak, 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina - did i somehow miss your initial post - if i did i am so sorry - i usually don't do that - but let me take this opportunity to welcome you to the knitting tea party - as june has said - we love having new people join in - makes the conversation that much more interesting. we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we hope you will join us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you.l

sam



jknappva said:


> Welcome to the tea party....please join in more often. I'm sure Sam, our wonderful host, will greet you when he comes online. As he says, there's always another chair at the table and plenty of hot tea in the pot.
> Hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day even though you've already officially celebrated!
> JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Courier, do you ever try to talk to him about your feelings? Sometimes these tigns are the result of misunderstandings.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'm impressed!
> Carol (IL)


a poorly placed response....and no reference. I was referring to the lacy shawl....beautiful! I keep trying to make something lacy....and get so goofed up. It wouldn't be so bad if I could frog the things, but I don't seem able to do that.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a windy and cool afternoon here in northwest ohio - not as cold as i thought it was going to be - i think the blue sky and bright sunshine help. if you were out of the wind i think it might be pleasant sitting in the sun.

i'll be leaving at 4:45 for ayden's baseball game - i have on a pair of heavy corderoy slacks - we'll see what i stack up on top. it's going to be a bit colder at the baseball game as the sun starts setting. 

happily alexis finished her power point presentation last night - and it isn't even due for another couple of days. that's kind of unusual - she is a typical teen and waits until the night before it is due. lol

i hope all have a good mother's day yesterday filled with good memories - or making good memories. my mother has been gone almost thirty years - i miss her counsel.

tomorrow yarnyarnroving from lime (fifty miles southeast of me - actually where i was born) is meeting me at our coffee shop cabin fever. we may visit the fifth stitch our lys - looking forward to it - it should be a great afternoon.

i just opened the front door - the sun shining in keeps it from being too cold and the animals can go in and out as they please. don't know how long i am going to keep it oprn though - we'll see how long it stays warm enough. looking forward to wednesday - 80° weather - yeah!

i best start reading - i have a few pages to catch up.

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I Think all of us Mothers have had years when there are hurtful relationships with one or more of our older children. I know I have. This is just to wish all of you who are sad today, to remember your children would not be there if it wasn't for you. Even to the extent when they cut you from their lives. I realized that with my oldest son, and when it came right down to the final months with him, he and I managed to overcome a lot of the pain I felt when he had isolated himself from me due to his addictions. we were at peace with each other when he went into hospice and I felt close to him.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go to all Mothers who are sad today, and who are not with their children for whatever reason, distance, their choice, -whatever reason. I hope this speaks and tells you how I feel and how I wish I could give you comfort. This is the best I can do.


Beautifully said, Designer. Thank you for your words.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just wait myfanwy - things will be reversed and we will be the ones complaining about it getting colder. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky people having spring, I am just feeling cold. At 60 F maybe I should make a cuppa and warm up.
> I agree the colours are lovely.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> a poorly placed response....and no reference. I was referring to the lacy shawl....beautiful! I keep trying to make something lacy....and get so goofed up. It wouldn't be so bad if I could frog the things, but I don't seem able to do that.
> Carol (IL)


Start with a swatch or washcloth size--you can focus on just one or two repeats of a pattern and that may help...I know I had to practice a lot on swatches before I learned to read lace work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks shirley - did you notice the needle size - 1's and 3's (2.25 and 3.25mm) - i would definitely need to do nothing else but knit on that in order to get it done. but it is a great pattern - will need to look for the yarn.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just found a sweet pattern for a baby pullover with elephants on it. It is in
> 
> *Free Vintage Knitting and it is baby sweater #5235* It has little elephants across the bottom. I can't download it as it is a webarchive file so you will have to look it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> If I recall correctly there is a section of Uptown that has authentic excellent Vietnamese restaurants.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Vietnamese and Thai restaurants. Lots of opportunities for a good evening meal out. That is only about 2 blocks from our home. Very handy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have it up and running tns - thanks so much. the ocean looks beautiful in the background. can you believe i'm watching the part of the world live - in real time - isn't technology wonderful.

sam



TNS said:


> Anyone interested in Puffins? If so try our PuffinCam on the tiny island of Burhou, off Alderney and looked after by our Wildlife Trust
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Used to be on Argyll, I think - Little Saigon, maybe? When I lived there, it was just after all the mental health facilities had been forced to dump most of their patients, a lot of whom had nowhere to go, so they took to the streets. Needless to say, it could be quite scary as some of them had been sentenced into the facilities rather than prison. I was pretty young, and had lived in the Northshore area all my life and this was well beyond my realm of experience. My apartment was burgled while I was in the hospital having my first child. My husband left for St. Croix shortly after our daughter was born, and I moved back with my mother for 3 months until he was able to send for us.


Yes, Ceili, the street is Argyll.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful addition to mother's day shirley that you could talk to your sister and she knew who she was talking to. sending positive healing energy to both of you.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Lilacs usually need a hardening off in winter - the lilacs here are wonderful, however, they usually arrive later here than in other places because our spring is so much later. the scent of lilacs brings back so many memories as my Aunt had lilac bushes all around the edge of the yard - it was like a fence they were that thick.
> 
> She had pink, purple, mauve cream, white and even one that was nearly a true blue- We have some in front of the club house in our condo, and they are starting to bud so I will take a picture when they are in full bloom. I never saw any in Arizona, or down south as I think they need the shock of winter to grow, but I am not sure. The ones above are great.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you zoe.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all mothers and best wishes for those who are not mothers but want to be mothers. Hug your Mom today if you can. If your Mother has passed on, sing her a song from your heart. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful family shirley - thanks for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether we could get everyone to post pictures of themselves and their families? I would love to put faces to the posts. what about it ? I will start - with mine .here is Pat and I last year,
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if everyone posts pictures over the next couple of weeks or better yet this week so we would have an archive on the tea party of all ourselves and families? Hope I am not overstepping but it is so nice to see faces when we are friends.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Used to be on Argyll, I think - Little Saigon, maybe? When I lived there, it was just after all the mental health facilities had been forced to dump most of their patients, a lot of whom had nowhere to go, so they took to the streets. Needless to say, it could be quite scary as some of them had been sentenced into the facilities rather than prison. I was pretty young, and had lived in the Northshore area all my life and this was well beyond my realm of experience. My apartment was burgled while I was in the hospital having my first child. My husband left for St. Croix shortly after our daughter was born, and I moved back with my mother for 3 months until he was able to send for us.


Let me try this again....my response just "disappeared" (using my DH's computer...mine is out for repairs) excuses-excuses.
Anyway....The street is Argyll...and the area of late has been called the northside Chinatown...although most of the restaurants are Vietnamese or Thai. A few Korean places, too. I've also heard it called New Chinatown. Confusing, to say the least.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun kate - he is such a happy baby - the smile is a heartbreaker for sure - he just looks squeezeable.

sam



KateB said:


> Well I survived our first time of keeping Luke (my 6mth old grandson and my avatar for any newbies who might not know - the regulars are probably sick of hearing me going on about him! :roll: :lol: ) and more to the point he made it through too! :lol: He was really good (naturally :roll: ) and slept well, but next time I won't make the mistake of sleeping in the same room as I hardly slept and woke every time he moved. His mum and dad picked him up about 2pm so we had a really lovely long time with him. He's doing his best to sit up by himself now and is getting really adept at grabbing for things and not immediately dropping them again.
> 
> ....Just noticed how that monkey in the background of the first photo has made sure he got in! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When it is a functional one!!! as opposed to dysfunctional.
> 
> You are very lucky!


Yes, Lurker, we often tell ourselves that we are fortunate. We have seen many families that do not share as much as we do...we continually count our blessings. The kids recognize this, too. We are fortunate in that also.
I would wish our good fortune for all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It has been lovely and sunny today, but at the moment between the sunshine and sometimes at the same time we are having heavy showers, so we have some lovely rainbows.
I have tried to do catch up but am having a fibro fog day today and can't remember much.
Except keep it going Angora and I'm here if I can help.

Lovely photos of views and families.

NanaCaren - when are you coming over to LOndon. Hope you love it as much as I do.

In fact tomorrow I am going to London to keep up with a couple of my KP friends.

And lastly, thank you everyone who supported Fibromyalgia Awareness Day yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry shirley - it was a good idea - as with everything - some of us will share photos of family and some will not - which is also fine. in today's society one wonders what they can share or what will be done with it if they do. but i truly enjoy the pictures that we get on the ktp as i know everyone else does too.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I certainly understand that , I guess it was a bad idea, I just thought it would be nice to have faces with names,. I am not doing a very good job of posting today. hmmm
> Any way,
> 
> For those who have no problem, I would love to see your pictures, but in no way should you post pictures if you prefer not to. bad Idea I guess. Mine are out there - and they are not recent of my Grand daughter, which would be where I would worry the most.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> You are talking about Chicago? Don't tell me I've missed Vietnamese restaurants there? I'll have to check the next time I am up there.


Yep....Chicago. Lots of Vietnamese restaurants...plus just about any other cuisine of choice.

How often do you come to Chicago?
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ask4j - i have it copied and in my document file - love the little girl sweater.

sam

maybe there is a little girl hidden behind bentley and i will be able to knit for both of them.



Ask4j said:


> Here's the pattern web site: http://freevintageknitting.com/baby-patterns/spool197/baby-sweater-no5235-pattern
> 
> and the PDF is attached
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be careful - they are addicting.

sam



cmaliza said:


> thanks Sam....I'll try it today....I hope. I have compnay coming, but it is so tempting!
> carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy to see you back sorlenna - soothing energy winging your way.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'll get that up in a little bit--sorry I've been away so long (busy day yesterday and haven't caught up yet today).
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms (and fur babies count).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures pontuf - what great "boys".

sam



Pontuf said:


> Some family pictures from Arizona...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just was watching the live cam - there were a couple of rabbits that were quite intertaining hoping here and there playing with each other. what island is that in the distance?

sam



TNS said:


> Yes, the rabbits do well there, and the puffins borrow their old burrows to nest in. It's quite risky walking over the area shown (not allowed in breeding season) as the burrows tend to give way and twisted ankles are a risk!
> If you look at the clips shown below the live camera you will definitely see some. There are several short clips captioned at the side.
> 
> By the way, if you are on iPad you may not get the live feed - something to do with Apple not supporting the Adobe programme required -at least in UK.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely orchid Ask4j, what a smashing present.
So sorry to read of Julie's (and Fale's) ongoing troubles. Sometimes life becomes very difficult to deal with, but we will all be there for them.
Wrap up warm Sam, we don't want to risk you getting a chill through too much hanging around sports grounds, even if it is because you're so proud to be watching your family! You _ must _ be in top form ready for the Knita palooza.....
Sam, the island in the background is Alderney, distorted by the lens as it is not curved the way it looks. 
And thanks for everyone posting pics of their gorgeous families. We have some bonny faces at this table!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a marvelous window - great picture of you and fale.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> some photos that are significant to me


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry there wasn't much happening when you looked in, its just luck of the draw on the live camera! If you scroll down the page you get the 'Vimeo' clips which show short outtake videos taken from the live-feed recordings, some of which are puffins (Act I,II,III,etc)
> I can't link direct to these, only the page they are at the bottom of....
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/
> Better luck this time!


Okay...I wasn't aware it was a live video...now I understand. Have bookmarked the site and will check in periodically. I have often watched these kinds of live cams...bear caves, eagle nests, etc. thanks for another connection.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't; ever stop - we love hearing about "our" boy.

sam



KateB said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would use applesauce gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know if you can use olive oil instead of shortening?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did youngest dd get such curly hair?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the family pictures! You all make very handsome couples....of course you women are simply beautiful!
> 
> Unfortunately I lost most of my photos when my computer had problems and also when my iphone died. Yeah...stupid me hadn't backed them up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you aran - and thanks for the recipe - i love carrots and this sounds great.

what wip do you have on the needles now?

sam



Aran said:


> Here's a good vegetarian recipe that's easy & tasty:
> 
> Orange glazed Carrots
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures sassafras - you do live in a beautiful area.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics. Hope those with fm have remission. It's warm enough here on the desert I am feeling better.
> 
> Here are some pics of doggie play day at Diaz Lake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a keeping a vegan diet would be so difficult - at least for me - i don't eat a lot of meat - but i do so love chicken and turkey and fish. and lets not forget hot fudge sundaes.

but i admire people that can do it - and you are proof of the healthful realities of such a diet.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Glad your fm is ok today. MIne is playing up a bit after the gymnastics party, but it was worth it.
> I became vegan over 30 years ago, I still eat no meat and dairy but I do eat fish. Cutting out meat and dairy made a big difference to my fm. I also have recently given up bread and I eat things from the nightshade family - potatoes - tomatoes in small quantities.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you zoe.
> 
> sam


Munching on as many apples a day as I can -- helps keep the sinuses and lungs as clear as they can. There is something in the red peel of the apples that helps this. hahaha, I shall have the most unblogged airways of everyone, or as close as I can get to it. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how serene is that.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> one more pic


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry that you day was not a happy day - hopefully the son will see the errors of his ways.

sam



courier770 said:


> Today was a very "odd" day. though it's Mother's Day...I don't get to spend time with my son, his wife or grandson. His wife had deemed my house too "far away"...1.5 hours and I only see them if I drive down to see them. Today I just opted to NOT make t hat trip. I guess if seeing me was a priority they would have tried..at least ONCE in the last several years. So I went shopping for things I needed and just to "browse" a little.
> 
> It was a nice day but I had to drive past the cemetery twice..amazing how many children are willing to stop by and put flowers on their deceased mother's grave. Wouldn't it be nicer if they took the time to see their mothers when they were alive?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they did make a striking couple. thank you

sam



Pontuf said:


> Lexi is beautiful! And Brock so handsome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras - your energy amazes me - you go girl.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Angora, do hope you get to hike, walk or stroll in nature. It really helps my fm not to mention the crankies from living with pain.
> 
> I have a doberman so daily walks are a must. She will be three in Aug. but right now still has so much puppy energy I like to get some of it out of her.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it turned out beautifully patches - enjoy wearing it - the colorway is great.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Here is my wingspan, all done. Thanks to Sam and Gwen who told me I could do it  love you guys, all of my KTP, friends you are the best. Thanks again.
> Will be putting a button on it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, yes, you can add nuts to the banana bread if you like (walnuts are great in it); it's also really good with a little peanut butter spread on top!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking family kathy - i didn't realize you had that many grandchildren.

sam



kehinkle said:


> My, it is almost 5 p.m. here in Memphis. I had lunch at a BBQ place that was featured on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. (stop reading, vegetarians ) Three huge ribs, green beans and cole slaw. Have brisket waiting for supper. (Okay, all vegetarians can start reading again.)
> 
> Went shopping for a few groceries at a huge Farmer's Market. More like a grocery store but with tons of fresh produce and ethnic foods. Had fun walking around and picked up a few items, Thomas the Train chopsticks for my GGS, Brodee, some Korean bbq sauce for DD1, ginger drink packets for me (may go back and buy more) and some fresh fruit. Then went to another place for tres leches (3 milk) cake (love it), flan and pineapple, papaya, jicama, cucumber and cantaloupe spears. Talked to my son and texted my DDs, DDIL, sister, best friend and my mother. Have read a few chapters in the book Gwennie gave me, knitted a couple small projects and caught up on KP and TP. Lovely sunny day with a nice cool breeze so have had a very nice Mothers' Day even without being home. Hopefully will meet jomacoy tomorrow, if the company doesn't call.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers! I am posting on Julie/Lurker2's behalf as she has asked me to convey to you some things. Mostly it is that there have been some complications arising regarding Fale and his coming back home. She is taking a few days off from Knitting Paradise to pray and make plans accordingly. She needs our love, strength, and prayers for herself, Fale, and the travel plans. She sends you all her love.
> We have all seen exactly how God answers prayer and the good things in life He has bestowed upon us. Julie talked with me this morning about Psalm 121 and she is clinging to that. We remember that old cliche "it is always the darkest before the dawn" and Julie needs our prayers to help her through this time in her life. Zoe


Thank you, Zoe, for keeping us informed. We certainly will hold Julie in our prayers & hearts. And extra strong, warm hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

azsticks - it's a piece of cake - you will enjoy the knit. i'm waiting to see what yours looks like.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Nice job - wow I really need to try this.........


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It has been lovely and sunny today, but at the moment between the sunshine and sometimes at the same time we are having heavy showers, so we have some lovely rainbows.
> I have tried to do catch up but am having a fibro fog day today and can't remember much.
> Except keep it going Angora and I'm here if I can help.
> 
> ...


I will be there in 28 days 16 hours and odd minutes. Can you tell I'm excited to be returning. :lol: :lol: :lol: I do love London.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think a keeping a vegan diet would be so difficult - at least for me - i don't eat a lot of meat - but i do so love chicken and turkey and fish. and lets not forget hot fudge sundaes.
> 
> but i admire people that can do it - and you are proof of the healthful realities of such a diet.
> 
> sam


LOL LOL chicken, turkey and fish, "hot fudge sundaes" OK count me in :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we always play "monday morning baseball" and what if when it comes to our children. i still think parents do the best they can with what they have. i don't think we can ask anymore of them.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard to know isn't it? I wonder if things would have been easier if I had fought harder to carry on breastfeeding when Bronwen was 13 months- I had fed my older girl until she was 20 months (by then only as I was settling her down for the night. ) And then when she was 12, and her father finally managed to force the decision that ended up with both girls being fostered? When her 'big sis' rescued her some 5 years later for the rest of that year she was unable to say a word to me- we communicated via Mwyffanwy, ('big sis'), and yet I have an exquisitely stitched cushion that she made for me, for my birthday that year. (July). Or was it when 'big sis' died and everyone was telling her that she died because she had 'inherited' my illness. (which by the way has been reassessed as PTSD and therefore not strictly a mental illness at all).
> Or was it when I blundered onto a sensitive issue when she was staying with me in our horrible flat in Mangere, (anywhere would be better than Emergency Housing, and we had been grateful for that- not for the rats that came with it). And did not really talk with me again for nearly 5 years.
> Who knows? Parenting is fraught with problems. I have wept a few tears today for my Mum who has been gone nearly 28 years- she died at 75, where I had thought she was tough enough to survive to 95.
> Life has a habit of throwing a curved ball.
> Good to hear from you Courier, none the less!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she hit the tanning pretty hard. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Brock's dress is such a lovely colour- does Lexi spend a lot of time in the sun?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> it turned out beautifully patches - enjoy wearing it - the colorway is great.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, and this one is mine. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you warm huggy energy patches - one wonders what gets into children.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Oh courier, some things we just can't understand, I had three children, One died, and the two are out of town, Del and Al. But not only did I not hear from them, I am very lonely, you see my sister who lived with me for thirty years died a year ago, thank God you and vent here on KTP, and know that we understand, you are not alone, but please vent, and get it out. Remember " more room out then in".
> Here's another BIG HUG?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a wingspan in eyelash - that will be interesting.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I too, have to do the button, and find a space large enough to display the knitting, and then #4 can be seen- I am really taken with this design- my next attempt is going to be in eyelash!
> Good job, Patches!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you warm huggy energy patches - one wonders what gets into children.
> 
> sam


  thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should fit in well as ascot.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Had a great day at mum's. Got to see Elishia,Ben, Ryan and Nicholas as well. Mum made a hat for me to take when I go to London. My Chrissy made me a ceramic rose.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another lovely quilt shirley - thanks for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I Think all of us Mothers have had years when there are hurtful relationships with one or more of our older children. I know I have. This is just to wish all of you who are sad today, to remember your children would not be there if it wasn't for you. Even to the extent when they cut you from their lives. I realized that with my oldest son, and when it came right down to the final months with him, he and I managed to overcome a lot of the pain I felt when he had isolated himself from me due to his addictions. we were at peace with each other when he went into hospice and I felt close to him.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go to all Mothers who are sad today, and who are not with their children for whatever reason, distance, their choice, -whatever reason. I hope this speaks and tells you how I feel and how I wish I could give you comfort. This is the best I can do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should fit in well as ascot.
> 
> sam


Now I have to make one for Jamie, this way she will not take mine.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Holy Cow! It has taken me most of the day (Monday) to catch up. Whew! I did it!!! I need to get out and plant my window boxes. We bought the plants a couple of days ago, but it has been so chilly. Today is in the 60s and tomorrow is supposed to be in the 80s!!! Hard to believe.
My computer is in the shop....fan died, so I am borrowing DH's computer...so I may not get back here too easily.
I have so enjoyed the family pictures, the flower and nature pics, funny stories, and memory prompts. thanks all for a lively tea party. Hugs and prayers to those who are struggling right now. The KTPers are a lovely support group. I am always warmed by the loving sentiments, very fittingly and beautifully framed. You all are a grand bunch of good-hearted folks! Everyone have a wonderful week...keep your spirits up!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks ask4j - i have it copied and in my document file - love the little girl sweater.
> 
> sam
> 
> maybe there is a little girl hidden behind bentley and i will be able to knit for both of them.


Sorry about that Sam--While I was trying to make this pattern available for you--which would be perfect for a boy, I just saw this really cute little girl wearing a darling sweater and got carried away. I've always wanted a daughter and now if only it could happen, grand daughter. I have knitted for a son, nephews and just one niece that I made a really cute pink sweater with red and white angora hearts--she was sooo cute and now she is a mother with her own daughter.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Carol you are to be commended--I try to skim through all the comments but it is very time consuming and I must get something done--the sun is shining, flowers need planting, clothes need washing so I can only enjoy bits and pieces. The tea party has become overwhelmingly popular due to Sam, of course, and a large hand full of regulars who contribute so much. Thanks everyone!



cmaliza said:


> Holy Cow! It has taken me most of the day (Monday) to catch up. Whew! I did it!!! I need to get out and plant my window boxes. We bought the plants a couple of days ago, but it has been so chilly. Today is in the 60s and tomorrow is supposed to be in the 80s!!! Hard to believe.
> My computer is in the shop....fan died, so I am borrowing DH's computer...so I may not get back here too easily.
> I have so enjoyed the family pictures, the flower and nature pics, funny stories, and memory prompts. thanks all for a lively tea party. Hugs and prayers to those who are struggling right now. The KTPers are a lovely support group. I am always warmed by the loving sentiments, very fittingly and beautifully framed. You all are a grand bunch of good-hearted folks! Everyone have a wonderful week...keep your spirits up!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!

As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief!


 :thumbup: Good for you! Sometimes it's very therapeutic!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ripit! sometimes that is the thing to do. Afghans or blankets do indeed take a lot of patience and sometimes our gauge gets off or the pattern isn't right and....well you ripit. That is why I always have a minimum of six things going at once so that I am always working on something that I enjoy and that is what knitting and crocheting is all about--an enjoyable pass-time. Hang in there!



Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


Pontuf isn't it something. We are our own worst enemies. I have done that too, but it is self inflicted. I agree that we should be having fun! I wonder a bit about those who take the workshops and don't finish -- however I have convinced myself that they want the knowledge for future projects. I am at the stage in my life where I do what I want to do, not what I should do. took me long enough to learn that. I am the one who set the line I had to finish. I try not to do that now.

I am sure the gift will be well received, but don't you feel like a weight is lifted?/ good for you. Pick something quick and pretty to knit, or sit in the sun, or go for a hike with your dogs, or just sit and read. We owe ourselves peace of mind. Here I am 
pontificating again - I learn things the hard way. Good luck and don't feel guilty about 'anything


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will be there in 28 days 16 hours and odd minutes. Can you tell I'm excited to be returning. :lol: :lol: :lol: I do love London.


I shall warn London tomorrow that you are on your way. How long will you be here for?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think a keeping a vegan diet would be so difficult - at least for me - i don't eat a lot of meat - but i do so love chicken and turkey and fish. and lets not forget hot fudge sundaes.
> 
> but i admire people that can do it - and you are proof of the healthful realities of such a diet.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, I have got so used to it after the years and there are many lovely substitutes. There is nothing really that I feel I miss out on.
By the way I am doing another wingspan, this time a tiny one for my mini me that I am making.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

The news from Lurker is disturbing. I will pray for Julie, Fale, Courier, and Angie, that she improves soon. I've been dodging showers all day but managed to get the vegetable beds weeded and the canes for the runner beans in place. During the wet bits, I have been knitting a simple scarf for a man so the day has been well enough spent. Still cold and blustery. Not typical weather for mid-May.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf,

Sometimes frogging can be very therapeutic. If you really didn't like, there's no point in continuing. Life is too short and time too precious. Make something that you will love and enjoy making.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

But, who's counting? I'd love to go back sometime; I loved it too!!! My brother bought one of the figurines (forgot what they called them) that were used as a promotion for the Olympics --- I think he got the one that was by the Anchor Bar which is near the Burroughs and Jubiliee Markets a couple of blocks from the London Bridge Tube station. That way he can put the figurine by his pool in Texas and remember his days in England!



NanaCaren said:


> I will be there in 28 days 16 hours and odd minutes. Can you tell I'm excited to be returning. :lol: :lol: :lol: I do love London.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ended up with a double posting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I understand - I have 3/4 of Cowboy blanket done --- one of my own design where I've alternated stockinette and reverse stockinette in squares across and down the blanket separated with brown//gold yarn - looks like faded pair of blue jeans with the seam striping (all organic cotton). The design will include Texan motifs (cowboy boot, hat, horse, blue bonnet, Star of Texas, etc.) will be crocheted and added onto the reverse stockinette squares and then a border all the way around....it will take me another year t finish it, but I'm just too d....stubborn to frog it....I WILL get it done -- or it will be inherited by the intended recipient as WIP when I leave this world!

I need to learn the joy of frogging, I think.



Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, who's counting? I'd love to go back sometime; I loved it too!!! My brother bought one of the figurines (forgot what they called them) that were used as a promotion for the Olympics --- I think he got the one that was by the Anchor Bar which is near the Burroughs and Jubiliee Markets a couple of blocks from the London Bridge Tube station. That way he can put the figurine by his pool in Texas and remember his days in England!


Like the pictures, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


Good for you! This is like putting a book down that you are not enjoying and saying..."I am not going to finish this book!". It DOES feel good!

Got my chores done....dinner prepped (it was easy...leftovers from yesterday!). I did make kale chips for the first time ever. They are cooling so don't know if I did it right. DD has made them for us...love 'em! and very easy! Let you know later.
Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> a windy and cool afternoon here in northwest ohio - not as cold as i thought it was going to be - i think the blue sky and bright sunshine help. if you were out of the wind i think it might be pleasant sitting in the sun.
> 
> i'll be leaving at 4:45 for ayden's baseball game - i have on a pair of heavy corderoy slacks - we'll see what i stack up on top. it's going to be a bit colder at the baseball game as the sun starts setting.
> 
> ...


We've had a cool day here,too, Sam. Our temps have been in the low 60's and after a few days of temps near 80, it felt really cool with the wind blowing!
Wrap up good tonight so you can enjoy the ball-game!! I understand about your grand-daughter waiting to do school work!
My daughters would both wait until the last minute to do their school paper, etc. They seemed to do better under pressure since they always got A's. I would go crazy waiting until the last minute to do things!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


LOL!! I understand completely...I knitted a diagonal baby blanket a couple of months ago. No telling when I would have finished it because, like you, I had started to detest the thing BUT my daughter had a baby shower to attend and begged me to finish it so she could gift it to her youth minister's wife for her baby shower. That is the only reason it was completed. Will never knit another blanket. I do crochet afghans but don't seem to mind those...isn't that strange!!?
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

courier, have you ever written your son a letter and just say whats in your heart, when the girls lived with bj and me at different times and no they were not all pleasant,when i finally had enough and felt like i had to speak up, but didn't want to fight, i wrote them letters and taped them up on their mirrors. i knew they would read every word and i would get my say with out an altercation or breaking down. whether he does anything diff. at least you have spoken your truth. i hope his wife never has a child to do her this way, hmmmm maybe they should think about that. hugs to you. it hurts i know.
sam, what a good looking grand daughter. and that dress. its really a good color on her. and the boy with her wasn't chopped meat either.  
jules, i still feel bad for the drama you must go through in order to see Fale. i would like to ring a plug outa whats her name Lupe............ i think she is trying to make a living off his money and control it. 
i have been enjoying all the picturs on here. if i knew how to do it and get them on here i would do so.i should make that a resolution to learn to do that in the near future.
today was bjs last day off of his 4 days and we slept late of course, then i cleaned at the church, we have been working on some flower pots, like they are doing threading them on a pole in the center and having them lay at angles on the last pots rim. today, we finally redid the whole mess, really a job, but after we had it done the first time, i was trying to tweek it and i got the pole at a slant,and then just made it worse, needless to say, i didn't earn any brownie pts for it. so we moved them all, dumping all the dirt and found a good spot where there was no tree root, then redid it all again  i don't have it planted yet, i wanted some dianthus to go in along with the sedum i have here to trail over the sides, but wm has only big pots of it and home depot had none, so i am going to check down town tomorrow at the earth station. i wanted to mow tonight and got my keys to do he lower yard and the battery made a funny clicking noise and i was to pooped to use the push mower, so i just fixed us some burgers out and got them on the grill. our first ones this yr and wow they sure tasted good.
the other day i got a smoothie maker and did some strawberries with yougurt, we didn't care for them. tasted to yougurty, so i got some splenda ice cream and some frozen peaches gonna try again. ok, time for the big bang andthen hells kitchen...... i also have the last hr of survivor to see, yeah cochran won, i was rooting for the geek.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Lurker2 and TNS for noticing my posting and replying to it .It is like going to a tea party and hardly anyone talking to you because they don't know you,anyhow thank you TNS for answering my question. It will only be Saturday we'll be there. Where is the Farmers Market held? I think that would suit us all,and the round the Island bus servic would be good too.Is the harbour far from the town as I have a mobility scooter? If there is anyleafletson the bus service available please let me know and I'll pm you my address.Many thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Yep....Chicago. Lots of Vietnamese restaurants...plus just about any other cuisine of choice.
> 
> How often do you come to Chicago?
> Carol (IL)


I just found we have a Vienamese restaurant in our town too. Kathy, next time you're here we will have to check it out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would use applesauce gwen.
> 
> sam


Good idea Sam...I'd momentarily forgotten that it is a good substitute for shortening in baking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


I did the same thing the other day, I was dreading working on it more than I was enjoying it. Will use the yarn for something different.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> how did youngest dd get such curly hair?
> 
> sam


Believe it or not my hair was very curly and still is very wavy when it has more length. Also her dad (when he had hair) actually had very very curly hair...in high school it was a strawberry blonde afro! Oldest daughter also has very very curly hair but in the picture she had flat ironed it straight. Only one with straight hair is stepdaughter. Oldest DD's dad also has very curly hair.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, yes, you can add nuts to the banana bread if you like (walnuts are great in it); it's also really good with a little peanut butter spread on top!


We usually add pecans (being in the south) to banana bread...yummy. I'm going t make this substituting applesauce for the shortening.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I shall warn London tomorrow that you are on your way. How long will you be here for?


 :lol: :lol: Probably a good idea, I will have my Jamie (daughter) with me.Not nearly long enough for me. We will be there 10 days, then Jamie has to go back to work.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Vietnamese and Thai restaurants. Lots of opportunities for a good evening meal out. That is only about 2 blocks from our home. Very handy!
> Carol (IL)


Well, if I ever get back to Chicago, I will be more than happy to take you to either. Korean, Thai and Vietnamese head up my list of favorite foods. We finally have a Korean restaurant in Toledo. Have to go to Sandusky for VN and have't found a Thai anywhere close. We go up to Ann Arbor for Cuban. That is where my DDs and I are going the next weekend I am home.

I am so fortunate that all my children will try new foods. And several of the grands, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf isn't it something. We are our own worst enemies. I have done that too, but it is self inflicted. I agree that we should be having fun! I wonder a bit about those who take the workshops and don't finish -- however I have convinced myself that they want the knowledge for future projects. I am at the stage in my life where I do what I want to do, not what I should do. took me long enough to learn that. I am the one who set the line I had to finish. I try not to do that now.
> 
> I am sure the gift will be well received, but don't you feel like a weight is lifted?/ good for you. Pick something quick and pretty to knit, or sit in the sun, or go for a hike with your dogs, or just sit and read. We owe ourselves peace of mind. Here I am
> pontificating again - I learn things the hard way. Good luck and don't feel guilty about 'anything


AMEN to these comments Shirley! I totally agree!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Well, if I ever get back to Chicago, I will be more than happy to take you to either. Korean, Thai and Vietnamese head up my list of favorite foods. We finally have a Korean restaurant in Toledo. Have to go to Sandusky for VN and have't found a Thai anywhere close. We go up to Ann Arbor for Cuban. That is where my DDs and I are going the next weekend I am home.
> 
> I am so fortunate that all my children will try new foods. And several of the grands, too.


My mom goes to a Thai place in Bloomington/Normal will have to get the name for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, who's counting? I'd love to go back sometime; I loved it too!!! My brother bought one of the figurines (forgot what they called them) that were used as a promotion for the Olympics --- I think he got the one that was by the Anchor Bar which is near the Burroughs and Jubiliee Markets a couple of blocks from the London Bridge Tube station. That way he can put the figurine by his pool in Texas and remember his days in England!


NOT ME!!!! :lol: I know what you mean, a place I could not see everything in several life times. Any time one of the children wants to go I will take them. Then I have the grandsons six of them want to go as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, I've eaten at Cuban, Korean and Thai and now need to add Vietnamese to my list - what's the best menu item to order?



kehinkle said:


> Well, if I ever get back to Chicago, I will be more than happy to take you to either. Korean, Thai and Vietnamese head up my list of favorite foods. We finally have a Korean restaurant in Toledo. Have to go to Sandusky for VN and have't found a Thai anywhere close. We go up to Ann Arbor for Cuban. That is where my DDs and I are going the next weekend I am home.
> 
> I am so fortunate that all my children will try new foods. And several of the grands, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's it --- have you been there?



NanaCaren said:


> NOT ME!!!! :lol: I know what you mean, a place I could not see everything in several life times. Any time one of the children wants to go I will take them. Then I have the grandsons six of them want to go as well.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Yep....Chicago. Lots of Vietnamese restaurants...plus just about any other cuisine of choice.
> 
> How often do you come to Chicago?
> Carol (IL)


Never really know when I will get there. On average, I would say at least once a month. Live less than 200 miles but never seem to go there on vacation. Will need to plan a weekend away with my daughters. DD1 was there a few weekends ago and wants to go back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Let me know when you're in the area --- there's so much to see in the city -- as casual as a walk along the lake and then plenty of plays, music venues, museums, zoos, Navy Pier, Milleninum Park, etc.



kehinkle said:


> Never really know when I will get there. On average, I would say at least once a month. Live less than 200 miles but never seem to go there on vacation. Will need to plan a weekend away with my daughters. DD1 was there a few weekends ago and wants to go back.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking family kathy - i didn't realize you had that many grandchildren.
> 
> sam


Have 9 altogether. DD1 has 4, DD2 has 1 and DS has 4, plus the two greatgrandsons. We are all getting together the week of July 4th. Should be fun but tiring. The two younger ones (my son's) talk a mile a minute. Can't wait. But I will see them the first week of June, as Katie has a dance recital.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's it --- have you been there?


No we were walking down the street and Nix snapped a picture. I will be going next time as Jamie wants to go. 
I just recognized the name of the bar and knew I had a photo of it.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


Some times it is necessary to frog an item. Use bigger needles or if able, crochet. That seems to go faster. Have a skinny scarf I have been thinking about frogging. More than half done with the bed jacket/shrug. Using 10.5 needles. Wingspan has been put on hold until I visit my DS and get the other ball of yarn.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just found we have a Vienamese restaurant in our town too. Kathy, next time you're here we will have to check it out!


sounds like a plan to me


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I've eaten at Cuban, Korean and Thai and now need to add Vietnamese to my list - what's the best menu item to order?


I usually order pho, their noodle soup, either beef or chicken. it has a very light broth and comes with basil, bean sprouts, cilantro, lime and jalapenos. comes in a really big bowl with enough to share or take home for later. so fat free that I've even eaten it cold. also like the summer rolls, made with rice paper, shrimp and pork, and vegetables.
if you like Thai food you like Vietnamese. they generally use the same ingredients. I feel that it's lighter than Chinese.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great story and what a great thing to do - it would be funny if one of the tkpers had one or knew someone who did.

why did you stop being snowbirds?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> On a happier note, I would like to tell a true story about our trip up the Oregon Coast on our way home from our first year in Arizona. We stopped at Beverly beach for a week on our way home and had a wonderful time walking the beach and just camping - met some great people - other snowbirds heading north and other very nice American people. I picked up a lot of the beautiful black round stones that are on that beach and painted pictures on them. I ended up with about 30 of them. Pat had taken down some of our bright and shiny dollars ( loonies ) and he had given some to our close friends in our Park . He had about 22.00 left in the loonies all brand new, never been used as it was thefirst year Canada used them.. The night before we left, we walked along the beach - -every one walked that beach looking for 'special stones ( for the life of me I can't remember what they are, but are used for jewellry - (I will remember in the middle of the night) Amber I think!!!!
> 
> Anyway we put the loonies and my painted stones all along the shore line just above the water level where people walked -- and then left. Just after dusk when the beach was empty or nearly so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great story and what a great thing to do - it would be funny if one of the tkpers had one or knew someone who did.
> 
> why did you stop being snowbirds?
> 
> sam


My Husband had a heart attack 15 years and 3 years ago had to have two complete valve replacements - aortic and mitral - he was in the hospital for 45 days and they didn't give much hope. He came through the surgery and is doing very very well, walking and actually he is doing exceptionally well. we miss Arizona -I would love to find at least one person who found one of our coins or stones. it was our first trip down south so many years ago. fun to think about though. We had so much fun with it. Talk about it often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

briallu - really good to see you today - you have been absent too long - we missed you. we'll be looking for your return real soon with stories of your lovely cruise - maybe you will have some pictures to share with us.

you might pm tns for you answer.

sam



Briallu said:


> I hope you do not mind me popping in to your tea party I have just read the 49 pages and feel that I know you all.I did visit a few weeks ago and sought your advice when my eldest grandson had three wisdom teeth out and was in a lot o pain,thankfully he is back to his normal self now.
> I have noticed that you live in the Channel Islands TNS so I wondered if you can advice us. My grandson has booked a weekend cruise for himself,his two younger brothers and me on the new ship Royal Princess as a surprise for us and the port we shall be sailing to is St. Peter's Port in Guernsey. My question to you is what we should visit there? I know I'll be quite happy visiting the shops but is there anything to interest the three boys there? They are aged 25,17,and 15 years old.. The day before we sail Kate The Duchess of Cambridge will be launching the ship.
> I'll close now as it is 20 past 2 am so I had better get to bed .Happy Dreams to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to seeing your wingspan nittergma - just remember - it's not a race - not worth getting sore hands over - knit when you are comfortable.

we are expecting frost also - hopefully this will be the last of it.

sam



nittergma said:


> All everyone! I get in here before it gets any more pages! I've been scanning the posts for the last few weeks and see many need healing. I also want to wish Caren a Happy Birthday! I don't keep up with B days very well so I probably missed it,for that I'm sorry. Sam the boys' baseball games sounds fun! Our boys played when they were little and loved it! We had some really good players too. There was a player who could have gone to the State finals but he was a little country mennonite boy who didn't want to go that far away! At least we knew of his accomplishments!! I'm glad the ones with fibro are feeling better, sometimes I feel like I must have it especially today when the temp hasn't climbed above 40! Tonight we're supposed to have frost I know several of you are expected to have it too, I pray it doesn't destroy the apple blossoms and I hope it doesn't get the flowers either! I hope everyone has a great week and I'll try my best to keep up. My Wingspan scarf is coming along slowly (sore hands from knitting too much!)
> nittergma


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers! I am posting on Julie/Lurker2's behalf as she has asked me to convey to you some things. Mostly it is that there have been some complications arising regarding Fale and his coming back home. She is taking a few days off from Knitting Paradise to pray and make plans accordingly. She needs our love, strength, and prayers for herself, Fale, and the travel plans. She sends you all her love.
> We have all seen exactly how God answers prayer and the good things in life He has bestowed upon us. Julie talked with me this morning about Psalm 121 and she is clinging to that. We remember that old cliche "it is always the darkest before the dawn" and Julie needs our prayers to help her through this time in her life. Zoe


Thank you for sharing this message, of course Julie and Fale are always in my thoughts and prayers.. such a dear sweet lady to be put through all this turmoil. Psalm 121 was one of my Dad's favorites.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

evening all,

didn't get to meet up with Jo from Mississippi as the company called me before 9 o'clock to pick a load up by 10. just as I was getting there they sent me a message saying it was going to be 1030. when I went to the shipper he told me it was going to be noon. worked on my shrug while I waited and it was almost 1 when I left. only had to go to 45 miles north of Birmingham to deliver seasoning to Tyson. such a glamorous life I live! 

Zoe, please let Julie know my thoughts are with her and Fale. I hope the situation gets sorted put promptly and he can get back to her soon.

I've been wanting to explore Chicago and see more of it from just the van windows. the aquarium and museums are some of the places I want to go. I remember going to the Natural History Museum when I was in 8th grade. took the train from Defiance, Ohio, spent the day in Chicago at the museums, took the train back home and ended up having to wait for a while because the train hit a car on the tracks. don't remember if anybody was in the car. I guess that's why I remember that so well.

went to the Winchesters Farmers Market in Memphis yesterday and made my oldest jealous by sending her some pictures. it's a very big place and has an eclectic amount of food items and cooking paraphernalia from Latino countries and the Oriental nations. so much fresh produce that it was hard not to buy a lot of stuff. and it was so reasonable. that way to go back and shop more. my oldest want some stuff. I'll try to post some pictures later.

okay this post is long enough. so I'll close by saying everyone's in my thoughts and prayers.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture and a great group of children who evidently like each other a lot. they are very lucky.

sam



cmaliza said:


> We have been very fortunate to have my 2 kids and my brother's 2 kids be able to spend a large amount of time together growing up. We have pics of these 4 from age 1+ to now...ages 31, 33, 35, 36. They are all SO special, and we treasure them all. Each is unique and successful, but we have a very close family. All are married now...they all came to each other's wedding and we took a "4 cousins" picture at each one. This is the latest....March 23 in Puerto Rico.
> On Mother's Day....I feel so proud...we all (me & brother & in-laws) claim them all as our own. Four fantastic kids...in our eyes! Ain't family a wonderful thing?!!!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you for sharing this message, of course Julie and Fale are always in my thoughts and prayers.. such a dear sweet lady to be put through all this turmoil. Psalm 121 was one of my Dad's favorites.


It is one of my favorite Psalms as well. Julie told me she learned it when she was five years old and has stayed with her all these years. Hugs Marianne as I know you can always use one or two! I should move in with you and then you will have one never-ending hug of a lifetime! hmmm, we would get some serious sock knitting done too!Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

While you're in that area - the markets are awesome and we loved going through them for cheeses, etc. and they have big pans of prepared foods - so good. Also, there is a wine place right along there where you can do some fun tasting. There's an old church in that alley way also.



NanaCaren said:


> No we were walking down the street and Nix snapped a picture. I will be going next time as Jamie wants to go.
> I just recognized the name of the bar and knew I had a photo of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - we won the game - ayden did well.

sam



thewren said:


> wait until i describe monday night's baseball game - i have a feeling i will add my winter coat to the layers. and a blanket just for me. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> evening all,
> 
> Zoe, please let Julie know my thoughts are with her and Fale. I hope the situation gets sorted put promptly and he can get back to her soon.
> 
> ...


Will do that. I know she is taking great comfort and relief in the knowledge that her KTP family is praying for her and supporting her. We humans tend to be very short on patience and waiting, especially in a crisis situation. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


ROFL... and here I thought I was the only one that would do that.. yep.. but mine was on size 5 needles.. gads I hated to even look at it! C had a fit when she walked in and there was a huge pile of yarn on the floor, I did wind it all up in 2 neat and tidy balls and took it right to the thrift store!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - we won the game - ayden did well.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Please tell Ayden congratulations for us! We would love to be there to cheer him on! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I make Vietnamese Spring rolls with the rice paper so probably wouldn't order those (they are so easy to make --- I'll post my recipe later - great for a vegetarian or vegan meal). I'll order the Chicken Pho then...thanks for the information.



kehinkle said:


> I usually order pho, their noodle soup, either beef or chicken. it has a very light broth and comes with basil, bean sprouts, cilantro, lime and jalapenos. comes in a really big bowl with enough to share or take home for later. so fat free that I've even eaten it cold. also like the summer rolls, made with rice paper, shrimp and pork, and vegetables.
> if you like Thai food you like Vietnamese. they generally use the same ingredients. I feel that it's lighter than Chinese.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you ever gone geo-cacheing? Sounds like you were part of that craze without even knowing it --- great idea!



thewren said:


> what a great story and what a great thing to do - it would be funny if one of the tkpers had one or knew someone who did.
> 
> why did you stop being snowbirds?
> 
> sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Lurker2 and TNS for noticing my posting and replying to it .It is like going to a tea party and hardly anyone talking to you because they don't know you,anyhow thank you TNS for answering my question. It will only be Saturday we'll be there. Where is the Farmers Market held? I think that would suit us all,and the round the Island bus servic would be good too.Is the harbour far from the town as I have a mobility scooter? If there is anyleafletson the bus service available please let me know and I'll pm you my address.Many thanks for your kindness.


I do apologize for not responding to your earlier post.. I was skimming through the pages trying to take notes but somehow I think I missed a few pages in that fly by. I am usually much more helpful or at least acknowledge the question. Just has been such a busy time for me lately. Stick around, we are a great bunch really!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Briallu---I confess that scrolled through quite bit of this week's Tea Party and missed saying welcome to the party.....the virtual tea and cakes are never ending...what can I pass over to you?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> I usually order pho, their noodle soup, either beef or chicken. it has a very light broth and comes with basil, bean sprouts, cilantro, lime and jalapenos. comes in a really big bowl with enough to share or take home for later. so fat free that I've even eaten it cold. also like the summer rolls, made with rice paper, shrimp and pork, and vegetables.
> if you like Thai food you like Vietnamese. they generally use the same ingredients. I feel that it's lighter than Chinese.


I haven't had Vietnamese food since I left Texas, we had a small place that served the best!!! Unfortunately Daniel and I are the only ones that care for it, so another reason to look forward to his move back to GA!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

43 pounds would be quite a bit myfanwy - he should feel better just with the weight loss. healing energy continues his way.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just thought I would post a photo of my brave brother who had open heart surgery on the 15 April this year. He had Scarlet Fever badly as a 5 year old, pre anti-biotic days, but it rendered all his valves in his heart faulty- so it was a total replacement. His weight gain has been caused by his medical problems- not the least being Sleep Apnoea. This photo taken by my niece, his oldest child, was down near Nelson in the South Island and he made it to the top of a 1000 metre hill. Since this shot, and since the operation he is down 19 kg (nearly 43lbs if my memory serves me) Today he was able to stand and fold the washing- for three years he has had to sit to do that (he has been 'house father' for more years than I can remember- Jeanette, my sister in law is a wood preservation Scientist of International recognition) and the principle earner in the family- Except the kids are brilliant at their respective jobs, and able to put aside around $2000 monthly. All but Paul the youngest who has CP, and other health issues- he is an orderly at a local hospital- Alastair was his teacher aide all through school. Paul never wants to leave home- his Mum and Dad are his security. I think Ohio Joy would be able to relate somewhat to this! Alastair now can climb the stairs to the bedroom, up and down without undue effort.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is one of my favorite Psalms as well. Julie told me she learned it when she was five years old and has stayed with her all these years. Hugs Marianne as I know you can always use one or two! I should move in with you and then you will have one never-ending hug of a lifetime! hmmm, we would get some serious sock knitting done too!Zoe


One of these days I WILL learn to knit a sock.. that is a promise.. 
I'll be sure to have a room for you when we buy our forever home here. Of course Julie has been promised a room also.. guess we should just build a huge house with dozens of bedrooms (with private bath's of course) oh what a dream of an idea!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have you ever gone geo-cacheing? Sounds like you were part of that craze without even knowing it --- great idea!


Daniel and I are going to start the geo-cacheing this summer. He and his roommates are really big on that in SC.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> One of these days I WILL learn to knit a sock.. that is a promise..
> I'll be sure to have a room for you when we buy our forever home here. Of course Julie has been promised a room also.. guess we should just build a huge house with dozens of bedrooms (with private bath's of course) oh what a dream of an idea!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


hahaha, or we could just toss all our money together and buy a hotel somewhere for us all! lol Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, someone please explain about the geo-cacheing and what it is all about! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, or we could just toss all our money together and buy a hotel somewhere for us all! lol Zoe


That'll work too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ok, someone please explain about the geo-cacheing and what it is all about! Zoe


I've never done it.. but from what I understand, someone, somewhere across the country hides things (nothing important) and the goal is to find it.. take a picture or text that you found it. Daniel and his roommate go every weekend in SC and NC to find things. I don't have a clue as to how they know about them but evidently this area has a lot of things to find. When I go I'll let you know how and so on.. LOL.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've never done it.. but from what I understand, someone, somewhere across the country hides things (nothing important) and the goal is to find it.. take a picture or text that you found it. Daniel and his roommate go every weekend in SC and NC to find things. I don't have a clue as to how they know about them but evidently this area has a lot of things to find. When I go I'll let you know how and so on.. LOL.


Sounds like a fun plan to me! best put your hiking boots on for that jaunt-about event. Daniel will no doubt show you all about how this geo caseing thing is done! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I just heard on the news that Joyce Brothers has passed away at the age of 85.
I got to go to watch tv now -- Chris Hadfield is going to land back on earth from the ISS. 
Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> My boys always say it's easier to find me a Father's Day gift than a Mother's Day one, LOL. But now that I'm knitting they can always get me a gift card to use for yarns and things.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ha Ha, well clearly you must be good at everything you do then.
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:
 

> My boys always say it's easier to find me a Father's Day gift than a Mother's Day one, LOL. But now that I'm knitting they can always get me a gift card to use for yarns and things.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ha Ha, well clearly you must be good at everything you do then.
:thumbup:  
And thanks for the compliment!  Not sure if i will keep my photo there all the time though, so you may see Tweety again. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear the update on Alastair....so glad to hear he's doing so much better. He'll love the way the new heart gives him new vitality....hope he's recovering from the surgery itself....those incisions can be quite the challenge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We were like two little kids, we lay the coins which are a gold color and brand new and very shiny in between stones - the stones I painted, we placed right in with the others. The stones on Beverly Beach are black and very round and all different sizes. We put them up high enough so that the water wouldn't reach them. One of our most fun memories. I often wonder if any are still looked at - would make great paper weights!! We talked about who might have found them all the way up into BC and home to Alberta. I could picture some little boys finding the 'treasure'. Such fun. Pat had a smile on his face and we laughed so much, still do. Told our kids and they thought that was neat - every once in awhile they tell their friends about it - a couple of times when we meet new friends one of the new friends say something about it to us. I would love to do that again
> 
> Memories!


I love to hear you stories.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally caught up with the posts, I should know better than to not read up over a weekend!!!
> Sorry but I was not able to take pictures yesterday.. Daniel's friend has a 12 yr old autistic brother, who was along with us for the day.. it was not a good day for him though. The park was unusually crowded, hard to find a place to park and then no picnic tables available, so we sat by the trout pond and had our picnic there. Was very nice really, they did a great job putting this together. I am not going to talk about the desert that Daniel made until I have his recipe to share, LOL.. but it did contain raspberries and blackberries, YUMMM. We started out on the trail to the waterfall but the crowded atmosphere was just too much for the boy, so we turned back and they went on back home. They called later to say how sorry they were but I would not even let her finish as I totally understood and we would have other days that hopefully will not be as crowded to be together!
> Daniel and I spent a bit of time just wandering around an area less crowded.. went into the gift shop and he purchased me a shirt with the Appalachian Trail Georgia to Main Kick Off logo, also a sticker for the camper. We also talked about maybe in the fall taking a weekend hike over part of the trail. He knows how much that would mean to me, so we hope to get his roommate and his fiance to go along with us. It would be a dream come true for me, as I have dreamed of hiking the AT since I was a very young girl. I know I cannot do the entire trail, especially with my physical limits but I read on one of the trail logs that a woman age 72 has already made it to her 3rd state this year.. she is doing the entire 2000 + miles. Only in my dreams though.. LOL
> Ben sent me a beautiful flower arrangement, Daniel gave me a picture that I have wanted of himself and Blue Lou, an original Blues Brother band member, he played the saxophone.. we met him at a Jazz band workshop, he was awesome!! Oh and he signed the picture also.. LOL.. He also gave me a pc, but he forgot the keyboard and the power cord, LOL.. so I should have that this coming weekend.
> ...


Wow sound like you were really spoiled, lucky girl!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a lot of fun and we're going to be setting up a huge geo-cache hunt for all the grandkids at our family reunion in Oregon on my brother's ranch. I'm sure we'll find some fun hiding places --- June 21th will be here before long. Can't wait to see all the family --- some of the nieces and nephews will be there that I haven't seen since they were little ones!!



Marianne818 said:


> Daniel and I are going to start the geo-cacheing this summer. He and his roommates are really big on that in SC.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> What a wonderful success story Lurker--a new life for your brother! I too have a brother who has suffered most of his life but he fights to live--he was a Vietnam vet right out of high school and had suffered from exposure to chemicals used by our government during this "conflict" but has gotten past the mental pain through forming support groups--many of his buddies have died from alcohol or suicide. He plays a big part in his community and is the official road inspector in his county in a part of Minnesota that has snow 60% of the time. He is currently finishing his dream--building a house that he has been designing for over 40 years. His wonderful partner and greatest support is his third wife--originally from Germany, she too had a rough life and is a cancer survivor. He and I were the closest of the siblings and I feel his pain but admire his attitude towards life that is so strong and he sets a great example for his three children who are fortunately healthy.
> 
> Here's today's Shockwave jigsaw puzzle--have you played it yet Sam?
> 
> ...


Isnt that an unusual colour, I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you and I agree, June. I know from my own experiences how much we depend on each other to "see us through" some events that happen. All you KTPers have been there for me and I totally had peace knowing you all have had my back and were upholding me in prayers. Julie needs this from us now. Zoe


Julie, we have your back. Take care.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a game of hide and seek that utilizes the latest technology. The Hiders put little trinkets and/or notes in waterproof packaging and then hide the object. They then leave clues on a website and then the Finders pull up the website and find the clue and the coordinates and use their cell phones, etc. to seek out the hidden trinket. Once they've found the trinket - they write their name on the "finders" list - put in a new trinket or leave one in the package and put it back in the same place for others to find. Finders then leave notes on the webpage also so one hidden object becomes the topic of people from all over the place. I love seeing some of the packaging from Mentos gum containers to Altoids tins to magnetic boxes.



5mmdpns said:


> Ok, someone please explain about the geo-cacheing and what it is all about! Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> It's like riding a wave, you go with it, all the way. And the out come is what it is. We learn from all mistakes, and go on living.
> BIG HUG! Coming your way.


So true! (((hugs to everyone)))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> a windy and cool afternoon here in northwest ohio - not as cold as i thought it was going to be - i think the blue sky and bright sunshine help. if you were out of the wind i think it might be pleasant sitting in the sun.
> 
> i'll be leaving at 4:45 for ayden's baseball game - i have on a pair of heavy corderoy slacks - we'll see what i stack up on top. it's going to be a bit colder at the baseball game as the sun starts setting.
> 
> ...


Your weather at the moment sounds like ours often is... up and down by least 10c . Last week every day was around 25c and now (lunchtime Tues) it is only 13c. Good grief!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Well, if I ever get back to Chicago, I will be more than happy to take you to either. Korean, Thai and Vietnamese head up my list of favorite foods. We finally have a Korean restaurant in Toledo. Have to go to Sandusky for VN and have't found a Thai anywhere close. We go up to Ann Arbor for Cuban. That is where my DDs and I are going the next weekend I am home.
> 
> I am so fortunate that all my children will try new foods. And several of the grands, too.


OMG...where in Sandusky is the Vietnamese place? Is it on Rte 250? If that's the place, we just went there a couple of weeks ago. My son has been going there and LOVES it! We did have a good meal there. We have found a good Thai place in Cleveland Heights....but I suspect that is a bit far for you. How often do you go to Sandusky? When in Ohio, I do most of my grocery shopping in Sandusky.
Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Lurker2 and TNS for noticing my posting and replying to it .It is like going to a tea party and hardly anyone talking to you because they don't know you,anyhow thank you TNS for answering my question. It will only be Saturday we'll be there. Where is the Farmers Market held? I think that would suit us all,and the round the Island bus servic would be good too.Is the harbour far from the town as I have a mobility scooter? If there is anyleafletson the bus service available please let me know and I'll pm you my address.Many thanks for your kindness.


Have a wonderful time !


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> I usually order pho, their noodle soup, either beef or chicken. it has a very light broth and comes with basil, bean sprouts, cilantro, lime and jalapenos. comes in a really big bowl with enough to share or take home for later. so fat free that I've even eaten it cold. also like the summer rolls, made with rice paper, shrimp and pork, and vegetables.
> if you like Thai food you like Vietnamese. they generally use the same ingredients. I feel that it's lighter than Chinese.


Mmm, i have never had Vietnamese food but i love Thai so i may just have to try it i reckon. I like Thai much better than Chinese too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I've eaten at Cuban, Korean and Thai and now need to add Vietnamese to my list - what's the best menu item to order?


My experience has been that Vietnamese can be quite varied....it is often a conglomerate of various cuisines, and varies from restaurant to restaurant. The one in Sandusky I have been to only once...with a largish group, so many dishes were ordered and shared. Our favorite place here in Chicago closed a few years ago...they had a fabulous beef and tomato and onion salad....haven't found it anywhere else yet. Vietnamese often has a French influence...which can be very tasty! It is worth the adventure.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Never really know when I will get there. On average, I would say at least once a month. Live less than 200 miles but never seem to go there on vacation. Will need to plan a weekend away with my daughters. DD1 was there a few weekends ago and wants to go back.


Let me know and maybe we can meet up.
Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sounds like a fun plan to me! best put your hiking boots on for that jaunt-about event. Daniel will no doubt show you all about how this geo caseing thing is done! Zoe


Sounds fun :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - i'm so glad you took the time to update up on angie - i sure there were uncountable prayers going intot he ether tonight on her behalf. this certainly has been an intense journey for both of you.

we understand you are busy but when you have a free second let us hear from you - we have you back always.

positive healing energy to angie - to you and yours.

just remember to lean on us - we are here for you.

sam



Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> I just want to say I love you all so very much. So many of you are in my thoughts and prayers.Sam, Daralene, Julie, Sorlenna, Marianne, Designer, Southern Girl, AZ, Jynx, Joe, My list could go on and on. I have not had time to read the postings good. Do know Southern Girls Sis passed. I am so sorry. Sam, sending you healing thoughts. I know I have missed so much but you are always in my heart and in my prayersBetty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i not the only one waiting to see what coming off your talented needles.

sam



darowil said:


> Well it's not finished, however I got motivated and now know what I have going and where I am with them so that almost finished one has been put aside for work on others. Maybe I will soon have a spurt of finishing things as I have a number now near the end. So Sam you might get a sudden rush of finished items from me in the next week or two! But I had eneded up knowing I had loads on the go - and with deadlines but wasn't sure quite where I was with most of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the open cam - even just seeing the grass blowing in the breeze - the sea coming in and the rabbits acting like rabbits. its been great fun. i will continue to keep it up. right now it is night and i think everyone is asleep.

sam



TNS said:


> Sorry there wasn't much happening when you looked in, its just luck of the draw on the live camera! If you scroll down the page you get the 'Vimeo' clips which show short outtake videos taken from the live-feed recordings, some of which are puffins (Act I,II,III,etc)
> I can't link direct to these, only the page they are at the bottom of....
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/
> Better luck this time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Goodness, finally caught up again. I am glad i took the photo of my camellia in hanging pot when i did because it has been really windy here the last couple of days and most of the flowers have blown off.  I still have some gardening catch up to do and some violas to plant but its too cold and windy today. 
Gwen.. thanks for the chat yesterday on Skype. It was lovely to talk to someone on the other side of the world from the TP! Isnt Skype fantastic. I also spoke to Julie but only quickly as she had someone come to visit. Take care Julie, you have a lot going on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love the open cam - even just seeing the grass blowing in the breeze - the sea coming in and the rabbits acting like rabbits. its been great fun. i will continue to keep it up. right now it is night and i think everyone is asleep.
> 
> sam


I am here with my cuppa Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had on a tshirt, a regular longsleeved shirt - a heavy wool sweater (even matched the corduroy trousers - lol) - a heave hooded sweatshirt and my wool winter coat - and i had the hood up. lol - i was toasty warm.

i think the coaches think it is macho to be running around in shorts and tshirts. i'll take my macho in warm clothes thank you very much. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, our son played baseball for one year and then switched to choir/performance arts which was also a Spring course...I was so glad to be inside for his events. However, both girls were in softball and those early spring pratices and games were sooo cold. I kept the hand warmers and sleeping bags in the car. We'd sit on our own chairs to avoid the metal stands and snuggle into the sleeping bags which kept both backsides and frontsides warm. The games were much more exciting in H.S. The little league games were somewhat comedic with all the walks and the missed throws and catches...it takes awhile to learn the finesse of the game. I coached for many years and spent a lot of time of role playing during practice--very situational teaching -- kids learned to act on instinct and pre-thought after awhile.
> 
> Stay warm -- it's very cold here today---so if it's as cold there as here, dress warmly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we see a picture of the picture?

please

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just getting in gear here for the week - thought it as time to swap out the summer clothes for the winter clothes, but it's only 39 degrees outside so doesn't seem to have any urgency to it...so will do laundry and house cleaning instead and then knit. I wanted to get the vegetables in the garden and water the flowers we put in last week, but think that will wait until tomorrow or Wednesday when it's supposed to be up to 70 degrees.
> 
> Yesterday was so nice - kicked back for most of the day and enjoyed the chocolates from DS, DIL and DGD the flowers from DD#2 and DGS (specially picked according to flower meaning) and painting from DD#1. DH got me a large wicker basket for my knitting - unfortunately, the WIPs fill it up! I really need to get busy on those once I finish the wingspan.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bite your tongue marianne - as an over 40 year beard wearer - beards rule!!!

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Lovely pictures Gwen!!! Think I like your DH without the beard, LOL.. but his beard is quite full and just makes him seem jolly! Beautiful girls for sure!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> the lace shawl is lovely - you did a beautiful job of knitting on it -she should look beautiful with it on.
> 
> love the wingspan - especially the choice of yarn - really like the colorway - what yarn did you use?
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. The yarn is from Hobby Lobby, I Love This Yarn, Stripes. The color is Pomegranite Stripe. I was pleased, and Mom loved it. I guess that is what makes it all special. I am so glad that I was able to help make her Mother's Day a good one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the way the ads pop up - sometimes they match the posts.

when i was talking about my rumba i got about a dozen ads about the rumba and other robots. too funny.

sam



darowil said:


> Clearly the ads are deciding that maybe I'm too old to be looking for young sexy looking women as it is advertising singles for senoirs.
> A few night ago I was looking at accomadation in Perth and ever since ads for some of the places I was looking at keep coming up just making sure I don't foget them I guess.
> Well I might head of to bed- its almost tomorrow now. Maryanne rang a while ago to suggest we have breakfast inthe morning. We catch up for lunch once a week and with being away two days had very little time availble. Friday when I am free is a straving day so I suggested coffee but she decided breakfast sounded good. So we will meet at the same place I will be meeting my co- bible study leader in. So I will eat with Maryanne and then wait for my friend to arrive and coffee with her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see the finished product sorlenna - i know it's going to be perfect.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Isn't that the way? I remember making a hat last year that needed a button, and I must have 300 or so, but not ONE matched that yarn. Heh. I have also been known to go and buy fabric to use up a zipper that had been around for a while in the notions stash...!
> 
> I hope to find some time to sew soon--could use some new skirts for summer and do have fabric in the stash that wants using up. Plus, DD and I are going to a sci-fi/fantasy convention in August so must sort things and see what I've got/what I need for that...suppose that means at some point I need to put down the knitting for a bit!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they pick up on certain words. sounds a little too big brother to me.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I get all types of ads for crafting.. LOL.. have no idea how or who designed the ad placements :roll:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am only on page 50, but need to get to bed as I have an early morning. A huge thank you for all of the nice compliments on my two shawls. I know all of you understand how happy knitting makes me. It is extra special to be appreciated.

Great, big, bear hugs to all of those that had disappointing Mother's Day. It is so hard when our children are not sensitive to our feelings. 

Sam, Alexi is beautiful! I love the dress, especially the color. They look like a cute couple.

Welcome to all of the newbies! I hope that you will continue to join us whenever you can!

Love the family pictures. I will try to find some that I can post of my family.

I hope everyone has a good night/day. I hope to really get caught up tomorrow when I get home. Of course, with this chatty group, it will probably be impossible! Love to you all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me know now the chicken is - i hope it's good.

cats are all about "me". me first - pet me - only me - etc. they are too funny. i usually give treats when they go out to do their business - they always hop up on the where their food is - if i get the treats out for him it isn't long before the other three are there looking for theirs. diva is a good name for them.

i am lucky - they do allow me to sleep in my bed - but barely. lol

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone. I've been "out of the loop" for a bit. I've been doctoring quite a bit and am not done yet but now am trying a few things and will have bloodwork at the end of next week to see if things are settling down...I tell ya, it's always something!
> 
> Dear son and dear daughter-in-law are on their driving trip now to South Carolina. Dear husband and I are watching their kitty for the week. We took care of their kitty for 3 months, as a kitten, way back when dear son bought her from the Humane Society. I was working at the vet clinic then so took care of all the kitten shots and had her spayed for them. My kitty, Cocoa, wants to play so badly with "Mira" but Mira is mad she is here and is having none of it! Cocoa laid down in front of Mira and exposed her tummy...ultimate move of submission, but Mira isn't ready to play just yet. Lots of postering and hissing going on still - sheesh! The food is being eaten and the litter box is being used so I will just observe to make sure nothing starts up where I might have to intervene...worse than kids - lol! Divas is maybe more of an accurate word for these two
> 
> I hope all is going well for everyone. I am going to make the chicken recipe tonight, Sam - yum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will download it soon - have you tried here - i spend far too much time here.

sam

http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/Castles/Prague-Castle_001-jigsaw-puzzle?cutout=200%20piece%20Classic



Ask4j said:


> What a wonderful success story Lurker--a new life for your brother! I too have a brother who has suffered most of his life but he fights to live--he was a Vietnam vet right out of high school and had suffered from exposure to chemicals used by our government during this "conflict" but has gotten past the mental pain through forming support groups--many of his buddies have died from alcohol or suicide. He plays a big part in his community and is the official road inspector in his county in a part of Minnesota that has snow 60% of the time. He is currently finishing his dream--building a house that he has been designing for over 40 years. His wonderful partner and greatest support is his third wife--originally from Germany, she too had a rough life and is a cancer survivor. He and I were the closest of the siblings and I feel his pain but admire his attitude towards life that is so strong and he sets a great example for his three children who are fortunately healthy.
> 
> Here's today's Shockwave jigsaw puzzle--have you played it yet Sam?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

judi - am i right - judi - hope i'm right - anyhow - can you give me the url for the shockway jigsaw puzzle site please and thank you.

i think we will pay for a very long time for all the wrongs that happened in the senseless war in vietnam. one would think after the french were there and couldnt do anything what made us think we could - then have to have the military lie about what was going on. i need to get off my saopbox. \

healing energy to your brother and a mighty thank you from me for his service. may he continue to thrive.

sam



Ask4j said:


> What a wonderful success story Lurker--a new life for your brother! I too have a brother who has suffered most of his life but he fights to live--he was a Vietnam vet right out of high school and had suffered from exposure to chemicals used by our government during this "conflict" but has gotten past the mental pain through forming support groups--many of his buddies have died from alcohol or suicide. He plays a big part in his community and is the official road inspector in his county in a part of Minnesota that has snow 60% of the time. He is currently finishing his dream--building a house that he has been designing for over 40 years. His wonderful partner and greatest support is his third wife--originally from Germany, she too had a rough life and is a cancer survivor. He and I were the closest of the siblings and I feel his pain but admire his attitude towards life that is so strong and he sets a great example for his three children who are fortunately healthy.
> 
> Here's today's Shockwave jigsaw puzzle--have you played it yet Sam?
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll pull a copy from what she sent me from the cruise ship where she bought it on auction -- that will look better than if I take a snapshot...I was talking to Designer about her poppy quilt and mentioned to DD that I loved poppies ---- the picture is of POPPIES.



thewren said:


> may we see a picture of the picture?
> 
> please
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you kathy - tons of positive healing energy coming nonstop to you - hopefully by the end of next week you will be back in the pink. this getting older is definitely not for the weak of heart. just remember we got your back 24/7.

have fun cat sitting.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone. I've been "out of the loop" for a bit. I've been doctoring quite a bit and am not done yet but now am trying a few things and will have bloodwork at the end of next week to see if things are settling down...I tell ya, it's always something!
> 
> Dear son and dear daughter-in-law are on their driving trip now to South Carolina. Dear husband and I are watching their kitty for the week. We took care of their kitty for 3 months, as a kitten, way back when dear son bought her from the Humane Society. I was working at the vet clinic then so took care of all the kitten shots and had her spayed for them. My kitty, Cocoa, wants to play so badly with "Mira" but Mira is mad she is here and is having none of it! Cocoa laid down in front of Mira and exposed her tummy...ultimate move of submission, but Mira isn't ready to play just yet. Lots of postering and hissing going on still - sheesh! The food is being eaten and the litter box is being used so I will just observe to make sure nothing starts up where I might have to intervene...worse than kids - lol! Divas is maybe more of an accurate word for these two
> 
> I hope all is going well for everyone. I am going to make the chicken recipe tonight, Sam - yum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are wise to wait - it was cold watching ayden play.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Zoe, I'm so sorry to hear Julie is once again being thrown into turmoil by these relatives. I guess she and Betty's daughter will go on the top of the prayer list this week. I hope and pray that both will get some relief - one physical and one mental.
> Well, my Mother's day with my 2 DDs finishing getting things out of my Mother's house. What a dusty job! By the time we left the three of us were sneezing and crying. My poor 17 year old grandson wasn't quite sure what to do with us. We stopped to get some food and by the time we finished eating we had cheered up again. Lots of memories for all of us being sold with that house.
> Sam. my grandsons (ages 10 & 11) start their ball games tonight. I'm not going - it's too cold - we are expecting a frost tonight. I'll go on Wed. - DH will be golfing and it'll be much warmer!
> The baby is fussing - guess it's nap time. Bless all of you, you are like a second family! Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try putting in a lifeline every few rows - save a lot of froging since you only go back to the lifeline.

sam



cmaliza said:


> a poorly placed response....and no reference. I was referring to the lacy shawl....beautiful! I keep trying to make something lacy....and get so goofed up. It wouldn't be so bad if I could frog the things, but I don't seem able to do that.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tns - what are all the white numbered posts on the island - i just looked again - it must be early morning - the sea is quiet.

sam



TNS said:


> Lovely orchid Ask4j, what a smashing present.
> So sorry to read of Julie's (and Fale's) ongoing troubles. Sometimes life becomes very difficult to deal with, but we will all be there for them.
> Wrap up warm Sam, we don't want to risk you getting a chill through too much hanging around sports grounds, even if it is because you're so proud to be watching your family! You _ must _ be in top form ready for the Knita palooza.....
> Sam, the island in the background is Alderney, distorted by the lens as it is not curved the way it looks.
> And thanks for everyone posting pics of their gorgeous families. We have some bonny faces at this table!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

teach you husband to knit and then he can knit the blanket. i keep plugging away at mine - they seem to little when you start - i mean - a baby blanket - what could be easier. takes more time than we every imagined.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Last night during Mad Men I completely frogged the baby blanket i have been working on since January for my cousin!! I grew to hate that blanket and will probably never knit another one on size 7 needles. It's just too much work and takes too much time. I have this incredible sense of relief! This blanket kept me from knitting the wingspan and traveling vine! I 'm going out tomorrow and buying that baby a gift and then I'm going to pick out some new yarn and knit a project that I can complete in a week and get some satisfaction instead of aggravation. There I've said it!
> 
> As I was ripping out the blanket DH kept asking me if I really wanted to do that. He loved the blanket and the yarn but I was only 1/2 way done and I really couldn't bear to look at it anymore. I feel so much better today!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can hardly wait to see the mini purplefi - in a wingspan noless - this is going to be great - i can already tell.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, I have got so used to it after the years and there are many lovely substitutes. There is nothing really that I feel I miss out on.
> By the way I am doing another wingspan, this time a tiny one for my mini me that I am making.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be hard to wait but i am anxious to see the finished blanket.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I understand - I have 3/4 of Cowboy blanket done --- one of my own design where I've alternated stockinette and reverse stockinette in squares across and down the blanket separated with brown//gold yarn - looks like faded pair of blue jeans with the seam striping (all organic cotton). The design will include Texan motifs (cowboy boot, hat, horse, blue bonnet, Star of Texas, etc.) will be crocheted and added onto the reverse stockinette squares and then a border all the way around....it will take me another year t finish it, but I'm just too d....stubborn to frog it....I WILL get it done -- or it will be inherited by the intended recipient as WIP when I leave this world!
> 
> I need to learn the joy of frogging, I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you take a picture of your flower pots please - i can't quite figure what you were doing. i need to work on my four planters also or it will soon be too late to plant them.

sam

i was glad cochran won. want a difference there was from his first time on the show. he certainly matured well.



Southern Gal said:


> courier, have you ever written your son a letter and just say whats in your heart, when the girls lived with bj and me at different times and no they were not all pleasant,when i finally had enough and felt like i had to speak up, but didn't want to fight, i wrote them letters and taped them up on their mirrors. i knew they would read every word and i would get my say with out an altercation or breaking down. whether he does anything diff. at least you have spoken your truth. i hope his wife never has a child to do her this way, hmmmm maybe they should think about that. hugs to you. it hurts i know.
> sam, what a good looking grand daughter. and that dress. its really a good color on her. and the boy with her wasn't chopped meat either.
> jules, i still feel bad for the drama you must go through in order to see Fale. i would like to ring a plug outa whats her name Lupe............ i think she is trying to make a living off his money and control it.
> i have been enjoying all the picturs on here. if i knew how to do it and get them on here i would do so.i should make that a resolution to learn to do that in the near future.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget brookfield zoo - one of my finest memories of days past.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know when you're in the area --- there's so much to see in the city -- as casual as a walk along the lake and then plenty of plays, music venues, museums, zoos, Navy Pier, Milleninum Park, etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a fun event to look forward to rookie - take lots of pictures for us.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's a lot of fun and we're going to be setting up a huge geo-cache hunt for all the grandkids at our family reunion in Oregon on my brother's ranch. I'm sure we'll find some fun hiding places --- June 21th will be here before long. Can't wait to see all the family --- some of the nieces and nephews will be there that I haven't seen since they were little ones!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i reread you post - i thought you had painted the picture - i need to read more carefully.

sam



thewren said:


> bite your tongue marianne - as an over 40 year beard wearer - beards rule!!!
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someday i may get to a hobby lobby - defiance is too small a town to have one.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Sam. The yarn is from Hobby Lobby, I Love This Yarn, Stripes. The color is Pomegranite Stripe. I was pleased, and Mom loved it. I guess that is what makes it all special. I am so glad that I was able to help make her Mother's Day a good one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pammie - sometime when i get to a hobby lobby i will look for it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Sam. The yarn is from Hobby Lobby, I Love This Yarn, Stripes. The color is Pomegranite Stripe. I was pleased, and Mom loved it. I guess that is what makes it all special. I am so glad that I was able to help make her Mother's Day a good one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grrrrr - i went to use skype - the number was dialing and for some reason it turned my computer off and restarted it -what was maddening was that i had about 2/3rd's of my 200 piece puzzle done - of course now it is to do all over again. 

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Isn't that the way? I remember making a hat last year that needed a button, and I must have 300 or so, but not ONE matched that yarn. Heh. I have also been known to go and buy fabric to use up a zipper that had been around for a while in the notions stash...!
> 
> I hope to find some time to sew soon--could use some new skirts for summer and do have fabric in the stash that wants using up. Plus, DD and I are going to a sci-fi/fantasy convention in August so must sort things and see what I've got/what I need for that...suppose that means at some point I need to put down the knitting for a bit!
> 
> ...


Didn't end up getting the buttons- another migraine so I headed home and have not been doing much. Hope its bettter tomorrow with going to Melbourne for the 2 days- and I need to be able to concentrate well for 2 hours of the day as well. They want to see how my cognitive processes etc have changed since last year- much slower withthe migraine so not very accurate. Though they do ask how I am feeling so I can tell them that. Never do actually find out for myslef what they find (though we do get told everyknow and then what sort of discoveries are coming fromt he research. And it does seem that this is giving information that should be useful in treatment and slowing down development in the near future).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't end up getting the buttons- another migraine so I headed home and have not been doing much. Hope its bettter tomorrow with going to Melbourne for the 2 days- and I need to be able to concentrate well for 2 hours of the day as well. They want to see how my cognitive processes etc have changed since last year- much slower withthe migraine so not very accurate. Though they do ask how I am feeling so I can tell them that. Never do actually find out for myslef what they find (though we do get told everyknow and then what sort of discoveries are coming fromt he research. And it does seem that this is giving information that should be useful in treatment and slowing down development in the near future).


Golly, i hope that migraine shifts and you get to have a good trip. Take care.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Lurker2 and TNS for noticing my posting and replying to it .It is like going to a tea party and hardly anyone talking to you because they don't know you,anyhow thank you TNS for answering my question. It will only be Saturday we'll be there. Where is the Farmers Market held? I think that would suit us all,and the round the Island bus servic would be good too.Is the harbour far from the town as I have a mobility scooter? If there is anyleafletson the bus service available please let me know and I'll pm you my address.Many thanks for your kindness.


Hello again, Briallu! I will see what I can get hold of re. Bus service, but as its a new service need to check when it will operate. The Farmers market is held at Sausmarez manor which is just outside St Peters Port, which is where the harbour is, and the main shopping. I'll try to get you a free map so you have an idea of where places are, so PM me an address. By the way, my sister used to work in Swansea, DVLA. She lives in Llanelli, and knits, sews, paints and quilts as well as gardening. Guess who got most of the creative talents in our family!
Sorry if your post got a bit lost amongst everything else that's being talked about. We really are very friendly! I'm sure you will get lots of encouragement to join the party from all of us, so please forgive if we seem to have ignored you. It's not intentional. A big welcome hug from me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> cats are all about "me". me first - pet me - only me - etc. they are too funny. i usually give treats when they go out to do their business - they always hop up on the where their food is - if i get the treats out for him it isn't long before the other three are there looking for theirs. diva is a good name for them.
> 
> i am lucky - they do allow me to sleep in my bed - but barely. lol
> 
> sam


Do you know the term 'cupboard love'? That's what cats give you when they wind around your ankles and purr in anticipation of food appearing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Zoe thanks for th einfo about Julie. We have seen what miracles prayer can work here on the TP, so we know he can and will answer somehow again. ANd the Psalm is so lovely- just the reassurance Julie needs at this time, the reminder that God really does care for her and look after her all the time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> tns - what are all the white numbered posts on the island - i just looked again - it must be early morning - the sea is quiet.
> 
> sam


They are placed by potential nesting burrows so that all the 'activity' can be accurately monitored. The Wildlife trust has various studies going on to monitor how well/ poorly the puffin population is doing, what predators affect them and what they are eating etc. We have several very hard working young volunteers working full time on these sorts of studies, often as Post grad studies or part of their first degree courses. If you are interested in the trust you can visit the site http://www.alderneywildlife.org/ Which explains a bit of what we do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will be there in 28 days 16 hours and odd minutes. Can you tell I'm excited to be returning. :lol: :lol: :lol: I do love London.


So do I- love London that is.

And now courtesy of PurpleFi I have ads for Fibromyalgia!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, i have never had Vietnamese food but i love Thai so i may just have to try it i reckon. I like Thai much better than Chinese too.


Come and visit me sometime- we have one a 5 minute walk away. And Malaysian across the road from them. And then ChinaTown another 5 minutes away- which has much more than only Chinese. Including Korean, Indian, Argentian (never been there they are very expensive).


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. LOL. LOL. Sam, DH and I just got a big kick from your idea! I may just teach him to knit so he can feel the sometimes frustrations . He is my biggest supporter though.

Gotta get to sleep but want to check out the puffins first. Have to be up early. Car pooling to the Ladies Auxiliary luncheon and I am the driver.

Good night and good morning to all! I love each and everyone of you !

Pontuf



thewren said:


> teach you husband to knit and then he can knit the blanket. i keep plugging away at mine - they seem to little when you start - i mean - a baby blanket - what could be easier. takes more time than we every imagined.
> 
> sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> So do I- love London that is.
> 
> And now courtesy of PurpleFi I have ads for Fibromyalgia!


Oops sorry, hopefully they will change to KNITTING ads if I shout loud enough.

Talking of the dreaded F word. I was supposed to be going up to London today to meet some KP friends but had a bad night and not moving very much so I guess today will have to be a knitting day. Might get my mini me finished.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

WQell I will sign off. Have a rest before the visitors come (DH is going to pick them up for me and Vicky at about midnight). And then off to Melbourne early tomorrow. Our visitors want ot be at the airport at 5am and Vicly and I need to be there about 6am so we are not sure whether to go with them or have an extra hour in bed. See you all in a few days.
Sorry you won't get to London today- at least you can knit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> WQell I will sign off. Have a rest before the visitors come (DH is going to pick them up for me and Vicky at about midnight). And then off to Melbourne early tomorrow. Our visitors want ot be at the airport at 5am and Vicly and I need to be there about 6am so we are not sure whether to go with them or have an extra hour in bed. See you all in a few days.
> Sorry you won't get to London today- at least you can knit.


Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops sorry, hopefully they will change to KNITTING ads if I shout loud enough.
> 
> Talking of the dreaded F word. I was supposed to be going up to London today to meet some KP friends but had a bad night and not moving very much so I guess today will have to be a knitting day. Might get my mini me finished.


Thats a shame. I hope you can get some relief today,


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> While you're in that area - the markets are awesome and we loved going through them for cheeses, etc. and they have big pans of prepared foods - so good. Also, there is a wine place right along there where you can do some fun tasting. There's an old church in that alley way also.


I will have to make sure I go back there with Jamie. Yes, we saw the church. I think Grant and NIx took more photos than I did. I was doing more listening to the history behind the places. Here is a different view of the ship at night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - we won the game - ayden did well.
> 
> sam


WOO HOO!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So do I- love London that is.
> 
> And now courtesy of PurpleFi I have ads for Fibromyalgia!


I have to laugh, most all the adds that pop up for me have something to do with bikes and racing. On occasion I will get one for yarn.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Solenna, I am sorry about your migraine. We do a very successful surgery for migraine that seems to work really well. First botox is used to block the nerves causing the response, and if that works, migraine surgery which loosens the tight tissue around those nerves gives a great relief. You might want to see if there is a surgeon who does migraine surgery in your area.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam and everyone--Today is Silverowl's birthday!!


Happy birthday, Silverowl. May it be a lovely one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats a shame. I hope you can get some relief today,


Thank you. I'm sitting here with my hot pad on and knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you are better soon.....FM go [email protected]! Hopefully, you'll get to London another time soon.


PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I'm sitting here with my hot pad on and knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Silverowl.



jheiens said:


> Sam and everyone--Today is Silverowl's birthday!!
> 
> Happy birthday, Silverowl. May it be a lovely one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi up and have my coffee, ready to start my day. :-D pray all are better today then yesterday. Time to read page 63, LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you were on a walking tour in that area, you probably saw where the original Globe Theater once stood - there's a memorial in the paving tiles in the courtyard of an apartment complex.....my brother's flat was behind that gate. Great jump off spot to get to the River or to the Tube to get anywhere we wanted to go...we did a lot of walking to Tower of London one way and Big Ben the other.



NanaCaren said:


> I will have to make sure I go back there with Jamie. Yes, we saw the church. I think Grant and NIx took more photos than I did. I was doing more listening to the history behind the places. Here is a different view of the ship at night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry --- migraines are the most debilitating!! Mine were caused by barometric pressure changes and I take one Fever Few each morning with my regular supplements ad haven't had a migraine in at least 5 years -- Fever Few keeps the blood vessels open and un-constricted. It's worked for several other people I know as well -I can send you the medical data if you'd like. I had to keep a food and general health journal to discover what might be triggerin the migraines.



darowil said:


> Didn't end up getting the buttons- another migraine so I headed home and have not been doing much. Hope its bettter tomorrow with going to Melbourne for the 2 days- and I need to be able to concentrate well for 2 hours of the day as well. They want to see how my cognitive processes etc have changed since last year- much slower withthe migraine so not very accurate. Though they do ask how I am feeling so I can tell them that. Never do actually find out for myslef what they find (though we do get told everyknow and then what sort of discoveries are coming fromt he research. And it does seem that this is giving information that should be useful in treatment and slowing down development in the near future).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> let me know now the chicken is - i hope it's good.
> 
> cats are all about "me". me first - pet me - only me - etc. they are too funny. i usually give treats when they go out to do their business - they always hop up on the where their food is - if i get the treats out for him it isn't long before the other three are there looking for theirs. diva is a good name for them.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL cute, love my cat, too


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you are better soon.....FM go [email protected]! Hopefully, you'll get to London another time soon.


Thank you. London is only a train ride away and I do get there often, just miss meeting my friends. But I am getting a lot of knitting done :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Silverowl.


Hip, hip hooray, Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> teach you husband to knit and then he can knit the blanket. i keep plugging away at mine - they seem to little when you start - i mean - a baby blanket - what could be easier. takes more time than we every imagined.
> 
> sam


That is so true, when you make a baby blanket, you think you will do it fast,
Pice of cake, but then it takes so long. Funny


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry --- migraines are the most debilitating!! Mine were caused by barometric pressure changes and I take one Fever Few each morning with my regular supplements ad haven't had a migraine in at least 5 years -- Fever Few keeps the blood vessels open and un-constricted. It's worked for several other people I know as well -I can send you the medical data if you'd like. I had to keep a food and general health journal to discover what might be triggerin the migraines.


I too used to have infrequent (maybe one every 6 weeks or so since I was 14) but severe migraines, and a wonderfully clever Chiropracter tried a couple of manipulations to my neck, since when I have never had another full blown attack - and that was about 30 years ago!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been watching the puffin live feed - haven't seen anything but sea birds and wild flowers, but seeing the gentle breeze sway the flowers and watching the sea and island in the backjground --- it's just so peaceful and serene. I sent the link to all the teacher friends - two SIL's are principals for primary grades and one SIL teaches kindergarten and first grade...I'm sure they'll love it for their classrooms.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad that worked or you. I suffered during my 30's and 40's when I was raising the kids and going to school and doctors said it was probably stress or hormones -- none of their remedies worked and then after about 15 years of suffering, I read a newspaper article by a well-respected local journalist where he chronicled his migraines and each one of the "cures" he'd tried and how they worked. Fever Few worked for him so I tried it and after about a month, I realized that I wasn't getting migraines anymore -- I still had the aura/halo of lights for a while so knew that I'd usually be down sick --- but eventually that went away too and I can say I haven't had a migraine in a very very long time and through some very stressfull times!

... and a wonderfully clever Chiropracter tried a couple of manipulations to my neck, since when I have never had another full blown attack - and that was about 30 years ago![/quote]


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

my thoughts and prayers are going out to julie, I so hope she gets some positive news soon and that she and fale will be reunited as they should be. lyn xxxx



5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers! I am posting on Julie/Lurker2's behalf as she has asked me to convey to you some things. Mostly it is that there have been some complications arising regarding Fale and his coming back home. She is taking a few days off from Knitting Paradise to pray and make plans accordingly. She needs our love, strength, and prayers for herself, Fale, and the travel plans. She sends you all her love.
> We have all seen exactly how God answers prayer and the good things in life He has bestowed upon us. Julie talked with me this morning about Psalm 121 and she is clinging to that. We remember that old cliche "it is always the darkest before the dawn" and Julie needs our prayers to help her through this time in her life. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't end up getting the buttons- another migraine so I headed home and have not been doing much. Hope its bettter tomorrow with going to Melbourne for the 2 days- and I need to be able to concentrate well for 2 hours of the day as well. They want to see how my cognitive processes etc have changed since last year- much slower withthe migonraine so not very accurate. Though they do ask how I am feeling so I can tell them that. Never do actually find out for myslef what they find (though we do get told everyknow and then what sort of discoveries are coming fromt he research. And it does seem that this is giving information that should be useful in treatment and slowing down development in the near future).


Speaking of buttons, I went but didn't find what I wanted, got some for next wingspan, for my younger grands. 
 so all is not lost. Hope you feel better, praying for you, know that pain.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> bite your tongue marianne - as an over 40 year beard wearer - beards rule!!!
> 
> sam


Yes Sam, beards do rule!!! I like Daniel when he has his short beard, he let it grow long for a time and everyone talked him into trimming it back. Since his promotion they have a no facial hair clause for salaried personnel though I have no idea why as they are a call in center and rarely deal with the public in anyway except the phone or internet.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> WQell I will sign off. Have a rest before the visitors come (DH is going to pick them up for me and Vicky at about midnight). And then off to Melbourne early tomorrow. Our visitors want ot be at the airport at 5am and Vicly and I need to be there about 6am so we are not sure whether to go with them or have an extra hour in bed. See you all in a few days.
> Sorry you won't get to London today- at least you can knit.


Traveling mercy,


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Silverowl*. I hope you have a wonderful day, and a happy and productive year. Thoughts are with you and good wishes from us all! This is painted down the Bow River about l/4 of a mile from my avatar picture, in the summer. Someone asked whether there was lots of water in the falls in the summer. This picture answers that question.

Have a great day.

shirley


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats a shame. I hope you can get some relief today,


Ditto, feel better, praying for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Lurker2 and TNS for noticing my posting and replying to it .It is like going to a tea party and hardly anyone talking to you because they don't know you,anyhow thank you TNS for answering my question. It will only be Saturday we'll be there. Where is the Farmers Market held? I think that would suit us all,and the round the Island bus servic would be good too.Is the harbour far from the town as I have a mobility scooter? If there is anyleafletson the bus service available please let me know and I'll pm you my address.Many thanks for your kindness.


Your cruise sounds like so much fun. I sure hope you find interesting things for your sons AND you.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your cruise sounds like so much fun. I sure hope you find interesting things for your sons AND you.
> JuneK


Welcome Briallu - I hope you will tell us all about your wonderful trip and we can pretend we are there too. I wish you a wonderful time, and please come back and join in. Shirley


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Silverowl, have a great day, laugh a lot and be happy.  
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday SilverOwl!!!!!!!! May you day be filled with sunshine and rainbows, balloons to hold your spirits high.. candles to signify your wonderful years and bits of cake for hopes for the new year ahead. Keeping you and yours always close in thoughts, loving gentle breezes to give you hugs from those that love you. 
M.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Silverowl*. I hope you have a wonderful day, and a happy and productive year. Thoughts are with you and good wishes from us all! This is painted down the Bow River about l/4 of a mile from my avatar picture, in the summer. Someone asked whether there was lots of water in the falls in the summer. This picture answers that question.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> shirley


Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Silverowl*. I hope you have a wonderful day, and a happy and productive year. Thoughts are with you and good wishes from us all! This is painted down the Bow River about l/4 of a mile from my avatar picture, in the summer. Someone asked whether there was lots of water in the falls in the summer. This picture answers that question.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> shirley


A wonderful picture as always...thank you for those of us who do NOT have a birthday as we enjoy your artwork,too.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A wonderful picture as always...thank you for those of us who do NOT have a birthday as we enjoy your artwork,too.
> JuneK


I just hope I get them all, as I would hate to miss someone because I didn't realize it was someone's birthday. So everyone, pm me if there is a birthday and no card from me. I appreciate it so much that the wallhangings and other work of mine gives pleasure to you. I get so much from this group. Shirley


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Silver Owl.

Purplef hope you feel better instantly!

Sam, thank you. I do feel Blessed to live in a beautiful area.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you were on a walking tour in that area, you probably saw where the original Globe Theater once stood - there's a memorial in the paving tiles in the courtyard of an apartment complex.....my brother's flat was behind that gate. Great jump off spot to get to the River or to the Tube to get anywhere we wanted to go...we did a lot of walking to Tower of London one way and Big Ben the other.


It was a walking tour with Dave, we walked all day most days lots of fun. I mean it in a good way. Grant and Nix got tired and retired early a few nights. We joked about the kids having getting tired out. Our hotel was central too, close to the tube. We would meet at the pub have breakfast and then start walking.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I am off to the Community Gardens to determine what raised bed Mom and I are to be the caretakers of. I dont know if we are planting anything today or not. I am taking the rake, hoe, and shovel with a pail just in case. Mom and I went over her box of seed packages yesterday. I dont think she is bringing them today though. May just be bringing the sheep manure and get the beds ready. We will see. The sky is overcast and possible showers this afternoon. See you all later. Zoe


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Can I thank you all for your kind words. Designer you work is just stunning and thank you for posting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> bite your tongue marianne - as an over 40 year beard wearer - beards rule!!!
> 
> sam


Do love beards but also prefer DH with out the beard. He just doesn't keep it nicely trimmed in MHO...oh well. Maybe he will shave it off when it get hot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just caught up since I last posted
Thanks for the welcome Sam
The Globe area photos were nice to see, my son works in that area so I know it quite well, and it is one of my favourite places.
Puffin pictures are cute. They always seem to be such happy birds .
Must get some more packing done, hoping to move house fairly soon, so am quite busy with that.
The weather is cold wet and very windy so I just want to sit by the fire but must move!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Silverowl! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Can I thank you all for your kind words. Designer you work is just stunning and thank you for posting.


Happy Birthday Silverowl. I hope you have a blessed and beautiful day and many,many more!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woke up 6 this morning decided to sleep just a bit more and didn't re-awake until almost 10:30. Plan to cut the grass in the front today for DH. (just about 1 acre) Thank goodness for a riding lawn mower. Then going to jpick up the house. As I told Marianne our house always seems to be on the verge of exploding into a mess and this past weekend it exploded. And if honest must admit most of it is my "stuff". 

SugarSugar (Carol) is was wonderful chatting with you the other day. Hope we can connect again soon. 

Sam I love YOUR beard...very nicely trimmed. DH's beard is so curly like the hair that used to be on his head which is fine but just not shaped nicely, Last time he went to have it shaped at a salon he complained that the woman cut it too short. He mentioned it the other day and I suggested he go to a barber (male) and have it done. Perhaps a male would know better about shaping it. We'll see. I do seriously like it better without because I like his face. 

Lately been working on some barbie clothes knitting. Need them for a birthday present and they give me immedicate reward finishing them. Quick and easy.

Well, I've finished my coffee so I need to get dressed and out to cut the grass. Will check back in later. 

Sorlenna sorry about the migraine. Healing energy to you and all that are having health issues. Traveling mercies for all on trips whether short or long. Hugs and peace to everyone.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Silverowl! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Solenna, I am sorry about your migraine. We do a very successful surgery for migraine that seems to work really well. First botox is used to block the nerves causing the response, and if that works, migraine surgery which loosens the tight tissue around those nerves gives a great relief. You might want to see if there is a surgeon who does migraine surgery in your area.


It's Darowil who has this one (I haven't had one in a long time, knock wood).

Darowil, I hope it eases soon--it's terrible to be traveling with that going on. Healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam and everyone--Today is Silverowl's birthday!!
> 
> Happy birthday, Silverowl. May it be a lovely one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


*Happy birthday!*


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam and everyone--Today is Silverowl's birthday!!
> 
> Happy birthday, Silverowl. May it be a lovely one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Happy Birthday! Enjoy the day!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am off to the Community Gardens to determine what raised bed Mom and I are to be the caretakers of. I dont know if we are planting anything today or not. I am taking the rake, hoe, and shovel with a pail just in case. Mom and I went over her box of seed packages yesterday. I dont think she is bringing them today though. May just be bringing the sheep manure and get the beds ready. We will see. The sky is overcast and possible showers this afternoon. See you all later. Zoe


Ooh, have fun! I'm a bit jealous. I haven't been able to have a garden in years. I did try growing things in pots at first but it's just too dry and everything fried in the sun. 

I got another segment of the cape done last night--I will not need as many as I'd first thought, for sure. I figured I'd need 17 or 19 but now it looks more like it will be 15 instead. I'll have to see how much I need to go across the back (and working it this way, it's easy to make it bigger or smaller as needed). So far, so good! Yesterday I saw some variegated yarn online called Kaleidoscope that I thought would be *perfect* for the garter stitch version, so I'm looking around to find the best price (on Amazon, they have it listed at $4.44 from a third party seller but the shipping is more than that). Of course, I'll look through the stash first, too, since I shouldn't buy any more yarn, but I really have my heart set on the variegated for this version, and this one has long segments of color--it just speaks to me. I know you knitters know what I mean!

I'm determined to make this week better than last, for sure--we'll see. Yesterday wasn't a good start as I ended up working an hour longer than I was scheduled for, but I don't want to leave anyone in the lurch if they need help, either. It was just exhausting and I'm still not sleeping well--will have to replenish my supply of chamomile tea.

Holding y'all in my heart & good thoughts.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Back from Doctor appointment!!! All is well, blood count a bit lower than what she would like.. but not a warning sign either! Whew.. sigh.. that's a relief. Did find out that the weight gain is from one of my pills.. grrrrrrrr my diet has not changed at all.. so have been very concerned about the recent amount of weight that I have been putting on. I am limited in the amount of exercise because of hip and leg problems, but I do exercise daily. Asked to drop the pills of course, but since everything is staying within limits she refused, LOL. Hopefully with the warmer weather I will be out doing more and can loose at least inches if not pounds!! 
But I'm healthy, that is the main thing!! 
C and a friend have gone out for a picnic and possibly a hike, I missed going because of the appointment but then too it allows me time here with just Mom and I, we don't have that very often. So her cd player will be booming with her songs and I'll take the monitor handset and sit outside.. LOL. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening.. always in thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy birthday wishes for SilverOwl! Thank you for your presence at the virtual tea table! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Give Dave my regards if you see him this trip....I hope he's not completely soured on us or on knitting - would love an update of how he's doing and of course, how the Lad is doing at Uni.



NanaCaren said:


> It was a walking tour with Dave, we walked all day most days lots of fun. I mean it in a good way. Grant and Nix got tired and retired early a few nights. We joked about the kids having getting tired out. Our hotel was central too, close to the tube. We would meet at the pub have breakfast and then start walking.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, have fun! I'm a bit jealous. I haven't been able to have a garden in years. I did try growing things in pots at first but it's just too dry and everything fried in the sun.
> 
> Holding y'all in my heart & good thoughts.


Hi Sorlena, we got 4 raised garden beds to look after and plant our produce and some community produce in. Bed sizes are two 4 x 12ft and two 4 x 16ft. It will be good to garden again, well, as much as I am able to anyways. The raised beds make it ideal for working, and it will help my Mom out too. She is getting too old to get down on her hands and knees to garden in her home garden. She will still plant stuff in her garden at home, mostly potatoes and some other root vegies. She has her strawberry plants and raspberry plants there as well as oodles of flowers. Will be going back to the Community Garden tomorrow morning and will be planting stuff. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nothing like good ole' manure to prep a garden. My Mom came out to the Chicago area for my wedding and we took her to a garden center to pick up our table flowers and she as laughing hysterically that there were bags of manure there for sale....in her mind and her world (rural Iowa) even if you lived in town, you just called a farmer and asked when would be a good time to come with your shovel to take some of the manure!! She said she wished she'd have thought of bagging up manure for sale back when they were on the farm...never thougt that people would actually pay for that!!



5mmdpns said:


> I am off to the Community Gardens to determine what raised bed Mom and I are to be the caretakers of. I dont know if we are planting anything today or not. I am taking the rake, hoe, and shovel with a pail just in case. Mom and I went over her box of seed packages yesterday. I dont think she is bringing them today though. May just be bringing the sheep manure and get the beds ready. We will see. The sky is overcast and possible showers this afternoon. See you all later. Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have you ever gone geo-cacheing? Sounds like you were part of that craze without even knowing it --- great idea!


I have done some geocaching. It is fun and challenging. My DD1 and her boys go to the annual bash at the Fulton Co. fairgrounds. Haven't done any in a while. Need to reload the app on my phone and find a few places. Good exercise, too as it has you walking, bending and such. I don't do bushwacking, though. Keep to the more urban settings.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

isn't it funny how we don't always take advantage of whats on our own doorstep, I too only live a train ride away from London and about an hour by car but rarely go there. I do have problems with walking curtsy of arthur but even b4 that didn't visit often. We have some lovely places here in kent as well and although I have visited most once there are some I have missed. lyn x



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. London is only a train ride away and I do get there often, just miss meeting my friends. But I am getting a lot of knitting done :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> One of these days I WILL learn to knit a sock.. that is a promise..
> I'll be sure to have a room for you when we buy our forever home here. Of course Julie has been promised a room also.. guess we should just build a huge house with dozens of bedrooms (with private bath's of course) oh what a dream of an idea!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And a huge craft room that we can all share?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nothing like good ole' manure to prep a garden. My Mom came out to the Chicago area for my wedding and we took her to a garden center to pick up our table flowers and she as laughing hysterically that there were bags of manure there for sale....in her mind and her world (rural Iowa) even if you lived in town, you just called a farmer and asked when would be a good time to come with your shovel to take some of the manure!! She said she wished she'd have thought of bagging up manure for sale back when they were on the farm...never thougt that people would actually pay for that!!


Too funny! I have the same reaction (we used to have cow fields on three sides of us, so we had a never-ending supply for the taking). My dad goes to the poultry houses and collects manure to compost--it does wonders for the soil.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne, glad to hear things went well at the doc!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've never done it.. but from what I understand, someone, somewhere across the country hides things (nothing important) and the goal is to find it.. take a picture or text that you found it. Daniel and his roommate go every weekend in SC and NC to find things. I don't have a clue as to how they know about them but evidently this area has a lot of things to find. When I go I'll let you know how and so on.. LOL.


It's an internet-based activity. You download an app to a smartphone or buy a device that lets you put in coordinates. Then you go searching according to the coordinates. The finds range in size from micro (about the size of pinky) to as large as you want. Some have trinkets that you exchange, others just a sign in log. Just put geocaching into your search engine and read all about it. It is really fun to do. Gets you outside and moving.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday silverowl, hope you have a fantastic day lyn x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Hope it has been good so far.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

melyn said:


> isn't it funny how we don't always take advantage of whats on our own doorstep, I too only live a train ride away from London and about an hour by car but rarely go there. I do have problems with walking curtsy of arthur but even b4 that didn't visit often. We have some lovely places here in kent as well and although I have visited most once there are some I have missed. lyn x


I love London (I was born a cockney) and use my senior railcard to get there. We visited Kent last year, it is really a beautiful county. The year we are going to do all the local National Trust places.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Shirley, I love your fabric paintings.

Sam have finished the mini wingspan, now got to bead it.

Happy birthday Silverowl.

Sorry that's about as much as my fibro fog will let me remember.

Just sending lots of good wishes and hugs to everyone.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi KTPers, I have just heard from Julie. She is very fatigued over the personal issues that seem to be never-ending. She has asked me to convey to you her many thanks for prayers, love, and concerns. She in turn sends her love to you all. She is not able to come back to the KTP at this point. She will be back in time. *chuckles* she says that she has not seen anymore evidence of the furry things called mice in her house! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers, I have just heard from Julie. She is very fatigued over the personal issues that seem to be never-ending. She has asked me to convey to you her many thanks for prayers, love, and concerns. She in turn sends her love to you all. She is not able to come back to the KTP at this point. She will be back in time. *chuckles* she says that she has not seen anymore evidence of the furry things called mice in her house! Zoe


Glad Julie has, at least, gotten rid of the mice since she has other things she's concerned about. One less thing to worry over. I sure hope the situation with Fale will soon be resolved to her satisfaction.
Give her my love.
And hugs to you, Dear Zoe,
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad Julie has, at least, gotten rid of the mice since she has other things she's concerned about. One less thing to worry over. I sure hope the situation with Fale will soon be resolved to her satisfaction.
> Give her my love.
> And hugs to you, Dear Zoe,
> JuneK


Thanks June, I will convey your love to her. She was able to give a little tiny giggle over the mice when I asked her about them. Zoe


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry to hear of the sore hands, arthritis? or other problems? I just have some darning in to do on my fourth one- my next one I am attempting to make in eyelash- hope it works- how glad I am of the warmth we have today- it is 69F inside- and a pleasant Autumn afternoon!


I have arthritis starting in my right thumb and I think the new way I found to knit faster might be affecting the back of my hand. It's getting better now so I'm, knitting again. 
Eyelash yarn sounds like it will be beautiful!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Hope it has been good so far.


Nana CAREN, THAT IS ONE BEAUTIFUL Card.  
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks June, I will convey your love to her. She was able to give a little tiny giggle over the mice when I asked her about them. Zoe


Please let her know, that I really care and I am sending healing strength, and wisdom her way in prayer.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> OMG...where in Sandusky is the Vietnamese place? Is it on Rte 250? If that's the place, we just went there a couple of weeks ago. My son has been going there and LOVES it! We did have a good meal there. We have found a good Thai place in Cleveland Heights....but I suspect that is a bit far for you. How often do you go to Sandusky? When in Ohio, I do most of my grocery shopping in Sandusky.
> Carol (IL)


If I remember right, its by the mall. We went to Ruby Tuesdays to eat and then saw it when we were leaving. Had been to the farmer's market and mini golf that day. My DD2 and her family go to Cedar Pt. often during tne summer. Season tickets. It's maybe 1 1/2 hrs away. 
Where do you stay when in Ohio?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hi Sam and all you jigsaw puzzle addicts,

It's Judy, over sixty--I think the Judi happened a few decades later.

The Shockwave jigsaws are wonderful--there are daily puzzles and a weekly with two bonus puzzles that comes out on Tuesdays (that's nine new puzzles depicting a certain city around the world) - that's why I am late today I played three!

You can play for free on-line or pay for ad-free but I have ad blocker added on to my browser and no ads anyway. Here's the daily: http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/jigsawpuzzles.jsp

and the weekly: http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/jigsaw-travels.jsp

Note: if you register, you can create a name and blog with other players if you want, form a list of your favorite games and bank points that can be gambled away later or donated to some charity. I have been playing Shockwave games since I got my first computer in 2000 and there doesn't seem to be any spamming going on just lots of fun so enjoy!

ps - let me know if you have any questions, it's always confusing entering a new site.



thewren said:


> judi - am i right - judi - hope i'm right - anyhow - can you give me the url for the shockway jigsaw puzzle site please and thank you.
> 
> i think we will pay for a very long time for all the wrongs that happened in the senseless war in vietnam. one would think after the french were there and couldnt do anything what made us think we could - then have to have the military lie about what was going on. i need to get off my saopbox. \
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> grrrrr - i went to use skype - the number was dialing and for some reason it turned my computer off and restarted it -what was maddening was that i had about 2/3rd's of my 200 piece puzzle done - of course now it is to do all over again.
> 
> sam


Isn't that the pitts! I still have Vista on my computer and it "crashes" in the most inopportune times. I also play a mahjong set of 3 games and they are tough ones so when my computer crashes I have to start over again. I know the solution is bite the bullet and get windows 7--8 sounds too scary.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Please let Julie know, that I really care and I am sending healing strength, and wisdom her way in prayer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All my best to Julie - and to you for being such a good friend.



5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, silverowl. Hope your day is going great.

Started reading the posts this morning, then decided it was necessary to go grocery shopping. Went to Publix for fresh fruits and veggies. Found two Hobby Lobbys on my way. Found four skeins of sock yarn for $3.59 each, two different colorways. Bought some odds n ends in the clearance section and still spent more than I was going to. Oh, well, yarn diet next month. Oops, that isn't going to work either as I will go to WEBS when I visit my DS.

Hope the migraine settles down and the ones with fibro get some relief.

M, go out with Daniel and do the geo caching. It is a lot of fun.

Welcome to all the new faces at the table. Please tell us a bit about yourself and your neck of the woods, if you want. Love to hear about new places. Also, post pix of your creations, gardens or anything else you would like to share. 

I've got less than 10" to complete on my shrug that Shirley posted. It works up fast. Decided to make my youngest DGS a holder for his rock collection. Mom put it in a ziplock bag and he is not happy. Wants to have them displayed. Both little ones are getting good on their bikes that daddy is having a hard time keeping up with them. He needs to buy a bike for himself. Can't wait to see them in a little over three weeks. 

As ways, you are all in my thoughts and prayers. Take care, everyone.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

BIG hugs and prayers to Julie!!! I hope she feels us all praying for good things for her and Fale. We don't always know why things happen the way they do but have to trust God has it all figured out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

The puzzle links did not get me to puzzle site. Something called Nick Mom.

Please tell Julie she is in my prayers.
Would really love to hear how Dave and the lad are doing.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

When I went away for a few days in the middle of last week, I really thought that things were beginning to look a little more promising for Julie and some of the others who have been going through difficult times. I have only just begun to catch up with all that has been going on in my absence, so it was with real sadness that I realised that Julie's situation, rather than improving, had become even worse. 

Please convey my very best wishes and hopes for a happier outcome than seems at present to be indicated. It is so hard when good people are faced with such dilemmas and those who really do care can do nothing other than watch events unfold. If all the wishes and prayers that have been offered have any power, things must get better soon.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday to Silverowl-hope you have a beautiful day.

Prayers for Julie that the situation will be resolved to everyone's satisfaction.

PurpleFi-when we lived in England, we went to London every Sunday and I often went by train by myself during the week. So much to see and do. Hope you are feeling better soon.

May everyone with health issues find relief soon.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for you cards and kind words.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just spent an hour agonizing over color choices. Eesh, why is it always so hard to decide?! But it kept me a little distracted, which is a good thing. I think that what I decided on will be good for the cape in the variegated...we'll see, and of course, I have to finish this one first.

Have been thinking of Julie and Fale all day...glad she is able to laugh a little (and glad her furry rodent visitors are gone).

We went to the mall to see if we could find Bub some shorts for work and didn't find a thing. 

Yuckl had a little adventure--I let him out into the back yard and he was out there for twenty minutes or so. He seems a little overwhelmed by "outside," and I did keep an eye on him, but since the others come and go as they please, it's not fair to keep him locked up all the time...I just want to be sure he comes back! So I will start with the back--it's fenced, though of course I know he can jump/climb out if he chooses, but so far (this is his second excursion), he seems to understand this is home and he should come back in. A robin out there in the tree got rather alarmed at his presence, so I kept an eye on that, too. I don't want him doing harm to the robin's family!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yup that is what it is--the "new" name--just search for jigsaw in the on-line tab. It's a really big site and I guess they are determined to get more "young folks" using the site but so far I would say it's been a "retired" site. I don't know why it doesn't pull up the same as I posted--just one of those things.

---------Added later: actually it does pull up just clic "Plan on line" the mountain scene is the puzzle.-----------------------

I'm taking a break here--worked for two hours in the sun digging up quack grass and discovering what should be in the garden--may need help identifying some of the plants. Appears mostly to be irises, lilies, beebalm (maybe) and some other stuff I need to contemplate just what. Oh and one bright orange tulip just bloomed today but it doesn't like the heat. Whew it is around 90 F/32 C--it was just 40 degrees on Sunday and the week before we had 10" of snow--not complaining it's just that it came over night and my old veins are still frozen.



sassafras123 said:


> The puzzle links did not get me to puzzle site. Something called Nick Mom.
> 
> Please tell Julie she is in my prayers.
> Would really love to hear how Dave and the lad are doing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I'm taking a break here--worked for two hours in the sun digging up quack grass and discovering what should be in the garden--may need help identifying some of the plants. Appears mostly to be irises, lilies, beebalm (maybe) and some other stuff I need to contemplate just what. Oh and one bright orange tulip just bloomed today but it doesn't like the heat. Whew it is around 90 F/32 C--it was just 40 degrees on Sunday and the week before we had 10" of snow--not complaining it's just that it came over night and my old veins are still frozen.


Sounds a lovely assortment! My tulips haven't even peeked up--guess they aren't going to grow this year...too dry.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sounds a lovely assortment! My tulips haven't even peeked up--guess they aren't going to grow this year...too dry.


Sorry to hear your tulips aren't growing--could you dig a few up, pot them and keep them watered to enjoy a few blooms? Actually it's just one tulip that I found--the garden hadn't been attended for at least two years before I moved in. Also I have been watering because even though we had lots of snow, we haven't had any soaking rains.

Happy Birthday Silverowl!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Silverowl. Hope all those with problems have some resolution soon. Am hoping to move from Devon to London area soon to be nearer my sons, now that my husband died. Will have to wait and see what more agents say before I can decide if it is possible. Meanwhile I am just knitting a scarf for my son, did one for a friend and my other son. With this weather I think I will have to learn to make an ark or an igloo! No snow but cold, wet and windy here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Sorry to hear your tulips aren't growing--could you dig a few up, pot them and keep them watered to enjoy a few blooms? Actually it's just one tulip that I found--the garden hadn't been attended for at least two years before I moved in. Also I have been watering because even though we had lots of snow, we haven't had any soaking rains.
> 
> Happy Birthday Silverowl!


I have only three to begin with--they make it up about every other year...though putting them in the pot may help if they haven't gone dormant altogether. I'll have to see if I have an empty I can put them in if I can find them to dig up!

Martina, I'm sorry to hear you lost your husband; it's hard, I know, but things do ease up some with time, and I hope you do get more time with your sons. I would love to be closer to my children, but they are rather scattered across the country!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some soothing healing energy coming your way darowil - hopefully you will be in the pink for your test. is this a study group you are in? what are they studying or did i miss that somewhere.

sam



darowil said:


> Didn't end up getting the buttons- another migraine so I headed home and have not been doing much. Hope its bettter tomorrow with going to Melbourne for the 2 days- and I need to be able to concentrate well for 2 hours of the day as well. They want to see how my cognitive processes etc have changed since last year- much slower withthe migraine so not very accurate. Though they do ask how I am feeling so I can tell them that. Never do actually find out for myslef what they find (though we do get told everyknow and then what sort of discoveries are coming fromt he research. And it does seem that this is giving information that should be useful in treatment and slowing down development in the near future).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are two puffins on the screen right now.

sam



TNS said:


> They are placed by potential nesting burrows so that all the 'activity' can be accurately monitored. The Wildlife trust has various studies going on to monitor how well/ poorly the puffin population is doing, what predators affect them and what they are eating etc. We have several very hard working young volunteers working full time on these sorts of studies, often as Post grad studies or part of their first degree courses. If you are interested in the trust you can visit the site http://www.alderneywildlife.org/ Which explains a bit of what we do.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I too, have to do the button, and find a space large enough to display the knitting, and then #4 can be seen- I am really taken with this design- my next attempt is going to be in eyelash!
> Good job, Patches!


I too love this pattern, working on 2nd and 3rd at same time. 2nd is mohair, 100 stitches on 3.5mm needles. 3rd is self striping sock yarn, 60 stitches, stocking stitch on 3mmneedles.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Sorry to hear your tulips aren't growing--could you dig a few up, pot them and keep them watered to enjoy a few blooms? Actually it's just one tulip that I found--the garden hadn't been attended for at least two years before I moved in. Also I have been watering because even though we had lots of snow, we haven't had any soaking rains.
> 
> Happy Birthday Silverowl!


I must be really young if we are only as old as we remember.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy winging its way to you purplefi - enjoy your day of knitting - maybe we will see a mini purplefi yet today - i am anxious to see her.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Oops sorry, hopefully they will change to KNITTING ads if I shout loud enough.
> 
> Talking of the dreaded F word. I was supposed to be going up to London today to meet some KP friends but had a bad night and not moving very much so I guess today will have to be a knitting day. Might get my mini me finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flytyq1n - good to see you - haven't seen you for a while - do come back real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Solenna, I am sorry about your migraine. We do a very successful surgery for migraine that seems to work really well. First botox is used to block the nerves causing the response, and if that works, migraine surgery which loosens the tight tissue around those nerves gives a great relief. You might want to see if there is a surgeon who does migraine surgery in your area.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another buckeye caroling joy for silverowl's birthday - hope your day is special.

sam



jheiens said:



> Sam and everyone--Today is Silverowl's birthday!!
> 
> Happy birthday, Silverowl. May it be a lovely one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful rendition of the falls shirley - another great painting.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Silverowl*. I hope you have a wonderful day, and a happy and productive year. Thoughts are with you and good wishes from us all! This is painted down the Bow River about l/4 of a mile from my avatar picture, in the summer. Someone asked whether there was lots of water in the falls in the summer. This picture answers that question.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

make sure the barber has a beard - he would be the only one i would trust.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Woke up 6 this morning decided to sleep just a bit more and didn't re-awake until almost 10:30. Plan to cut the grass in the front today for DH. (just about 1 acre) Thank goodness for a riding lawn mower. Then going to jpick up the house. As I told Marianne our house always seems to be on the verge of exploding into a mess and this past weekend it exploded. And if honest must admit most of it is my "stuff".
> 
> SugarSugar (Carol) is was wonderful chatting with you the other day. Hope we can connect again soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buy the yarn sorlenna - you know we all would if it was us.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, have fun! I'm a bit jealous. I haven't been able to have a garden in years. I did try growing things in pots at first but it's just too dry and everything fried in the sun.
> 
> I got another segment of the cape done last night--I will not need as many as I'd first thought, for sure. I figured I'd need 17 or 19 but now it looks more like it will be 15 instead. I'll have to see how much I need to go across the back (and working it this way, it's easy to make it bigger or smaller as needed). So far, so good! Yesterday I saw some variegated yarn online called Kaleidoscope that I thought would be *perfect* for the garter stitch version, so I'm looking around to find the best price (on Amazon, they have it listed at $4.44 from a third party seller but the shipping is more than that). Of course, I'll look through the stash first, too, since I shouldn't buy any more yarn, but I really have my heart set on the variegated for this version, and this one has long segments of color--it just speaks to me. I know you knitters know what I mean!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news marianne - healing energy keeps winging your way just in case.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Back from Doctor appointment!!! All is well, blood count a bit lower than what she would like.. but not a warning sign either! Whew.. sigh.. that's a relief. Did find out that the weight gain is from one of my pills.. grrrrrrrr my diet has not changed at all.. so have been very concerned about the recent amount of weight that I have been putting on. I am limited in the amount of exercise because of hip and leg problems, but I do exercise daily. Asked to drop the pills of course, but since everything is staying within limits she refused, LOL. Hopefully with the warmer weather I will be out doing more and can loose at least inches if not pounds!!
> But I'm healthy, that is the main thing!!
> C and a friend have gone out for a picnic and possibly a hike, I missed going because of the appointment but then too it allows me time here with just Mom and I, we don't have that very often. So her cd player will be booming with her songs and I'll take the monitor handset and sit outside.. LOL.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening.. always in thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> buy the yarn sorlenna - you know we all would if it was us.
> 
> sam


I did...! but I settled on something different--I went with Knit Picks, as it was only $3 more than the other would have been and I wouldn't have to pay shipping. I also wanted more muted colors, so I hope to have the first one done by the time it arrives.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so frustrated -- I signed up for Skype today, but it tells me how to add contacts but doesn't tell me how to get to the page where I can sign up my contacts. sheeeesh! I have emailed Gwen so hopefully sometime in the future I will figure it out. 

I have a name and password but I am not sure whether I have downloaded skype correctly. grrrrrr


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Silverowl. Hope all those with problems have some resolution soon. Am hoping to move from Devon to London area soon to be nearer my sons, now that my husband died. Will have to wait and see what more agents say before I can decide if it is possible. Meanwhile I am just knitting a scarf for my son, did one for a friend and my other son. With this weather I think I will have to learn to make an ark or an igloo! No snow but cold, wet and windy here.


Hope things work out so that you can move nearer your sons...Children are such a comfort to those of us who have lost our husbands.
Good luck with the ark!
JuneK


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends,
> I am a little hesitant to post. It has been so long for me and it seems each time I do there is a crisis. I thought you might like an update on my daughter, Angie. She went to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. The Dr there put her through extensive testing. They feel that all her symptoms have resulted from the horrible intestinal virus she contacted in St. Lucia. She said she thinks the auto immune system became aggressive trying to fight against the organism and starting attacking her body, resulting in atrophied muscle and damaged nerve. The femoral nerve is four times its normal size and her muscle has extensive damage. Angie was discharged home to be followed here and given three months of Solumedrol (steroids).ten times the normal dose for a period of three months. Dr said it would take 3-6 weeks for her to feel some relief in pain. If she does not respond we have to go back for an invasive biopsy of the femoral nerve. A pick line was put in at our local hospital. It became inflamed. We tried telling the nurse. It was hard and sensitive to touch and she wouldnt listen. When we took her for a doctors appointment, he immediately picked up on it and had them to pull it. Now she will be stuck weekly for a peripheral line. In the midst of all this, she had to give the Vet the o.k. to put her cat Megan (20 yrs old) to sleep. She had Ca of the intestines. Please continue to pray for us. I get up at six and am out there for the day and get home anywhere from 7-9 when her husband gets there. God has been so Synathroid dosage needs to be increased
> Angie and her husband treated me to a Keurig coffeemaker with lots of Kcups and an Amazon gift certificate for Mothers Day (Way too much money spent on me) And bless her heart my daughter asked her husband to stay home from church and give me a break. In my heart I really wanted to go to SS and church. I have had to miss so much, but I am so tired so pray God will forgive. I slept in and my DH grilled me a steak and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Amazon
> My other two daughters gave me money. Sooooooo, I ordered the yarn swift I have needed and wanted for over two years. From Amazon, I have ordered 3 DVDsSock I; Sock II; Sock III . I have some thread No excuses now!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

As those who are on here frequently, we recently lost my BIL to canncer. One of his final requests was for my mother to receive a new little car. The day after Mothers Day, my sister took us to a car yard with another excuse. End result is pick up by Friday, a new Kia Rio in a yummy choc color for Mum. Now I want to see what next year brings.[/quote]

Sorry to hear about the loss of your BIL. He must have been so very special to request the car for your Mom!! I know it will be extra special for her since it was one of his final requests!
JuneK


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Have to stop trying to catch up long enough to say Happy Birthday, Silverowl!! According to my world clock, it's almost midnight GMT, so I'll wish you a happy 20 mintes and hope you had a truly wonderful day of celebration.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Sorry to hear your tulips aren't growing--could you dig a few up, pot them and keep them watered to enjoy a few blooms? Actually it's just one tulip that I found--the garden hadn't been attended for at least two years before I moved in. Also I have been watering because even though we had lots of snow, we haven't had any soaking rains.
> 
> Happy Birthday Silverowl!


LOL LOL :lol: Ditto


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Silverowl!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so frustrated -- I signed up for Skype today, but it tells me how to add contacts but doesn't tell me how to get to the page where I can sign up my contacts. sheeeesh! I have emailed Gwen so hopefully sometime in the future I will figure it out.
> 
> I have a name and password but I am not sure whether I have downloaded skype correctly. grrrrrr


Hang in there, it will work out.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> As those who are on here frequently, we recently lost my BIL to canncer. One of his final requests was for my mother to receive a new little car. The day after Mothers Day, my sister took us to a car yard with another excuse. End result is pick up by Friday, a new Kia Rio in a yummy choc color for Mum. Now I want to see what next year brings.


Sorry to hear about the loss of your BIL. He must have been so very special to request the car for your Mom!! I know it will be extra special for her since it was one of his final requests!
JuneK[/quote]

Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive careful kathy - think cabin fever when you are next in town.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday, silverowl. Hope your day is going great.
> 
> Started reading the posts this morning, then decided it was necessary to go grocery shopping. Went to Publix for fresh fruits and veggies. Found two Hobby Lobbys on my way. Found four skeins of sock yarn for $3.59 each, two different colorways. Bought some odds n ends in the clearance section and still spent more than I was going to. Oh, well, yarn diet next month. Oops, that isn't going to work either as I will go to WEBS when I visit my DS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Sam for your welcome.I have pm TLN now and she has been very helpful to me.It is like a Winter day here,strong winds,cold and pouring with rain.Would welcome a cup of your coffee to warm me up and a cake as well of course..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

busyworkingbee - please post some pictures when you are finished - we would love to see them.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I too love this pattern, working on 2nd and 3rd at same time. 2nd is mohair, 100 stitches on 3.5mm needles. 3rd is self striping sock yarn, 60 stitches, stocking stitch on 3mmneedles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember 21- does that work?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I must be really young if we are only as old as we remember.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we'll have it ready the next time you visit. we aim to please.

sam



Briallu said:


> Thank you Sam for your welcome.I have pm TLN now and she has been very helpful to me.It is like a Winter day here,strong winds,cold and pouring with rain.Would welcome a cup of your coffee to warm me up and a cake as well of course..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sorry for the rant grin-- I finally figured it out! I swear they try to make it more confusing than necessary. I think I am officially on skype. ???????? :thumbup: :shock: :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember 21- does that work?
> 
> sam


Absolutely! nothing wrong with your memory Sam! I find the age of 16 works for me mostly! hahaha, Zoe


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My late Mum was 29 till I was 17 and told her that was n't possible. Her reply , " Well, alright then, I am 39" and that is it!" It was too, and when she died none of the four of us knew how old she was till we found her birth certificate.
Someone said that you stop at the year you were born. This is when you get your revenge, those born after you are older! Suits me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{hugs for you Pammie}}}}}}}}} Keeping you close in thoughts and prayers.


Thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Sam for your welcome.I have pm TLN now and she has been very helpful to me.It is like a Winter day here,strong winds,cold and pouring with rain.Would welcome a cup of your coffee to warm me up and a cake as well of course..


Coffee and cake sounds great--I've been wanting cake for a week now!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> someday i may get to a hobby lobby - defiance is too small a town to have one.
> 
> sam


You can order it online. i think I have done that before, but not sure. I know I've looked at their site.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Silverowl! I hope you have had a great day.

My heart goes out to Julie. I hope that things will work out quickly, and in her favor!

Healing thoughts and prayers for those that are struggling with health issues.

Welcome to all newcomers. Please join us often.

Caught up, but skimmed so quickly that I know I missed something. I hope all of you know that I am thinking of all of my TKP friends and wishing each of you health and happiness.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time to sit and knit, before bed. Home all day, a little to cold for me, so in the house all day. Hope all has a great day tomorrow, be blessed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just had a visit with Gwen! how fun that is! so I am officially on skype. I am going to head off now, rather weary. busy day, and I am opening 'moving along with Crochet' Rachel's second crochet workshop. she is teaching a little octopus toy and a scarf. lots of fun. See you all tomorrow. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Coffee and cake sounds great--I've been wanting cake for a week now!


I prefer to stick to fresh bread.

By the way, although my path is not going to be smooth for some time, I have a friend calling by, in an hour- I have baked a loaf for her, as well as the wingspan, and am feeling a lot happier.
To all who have been praying for us, my sincere thanks, please accept this as an individual response- my overwhelming response to stress these days is extreme tiredness, I am so glad to have the unconditional loving of the two dogs. Also my new/old neighbour, (Helen, the daughter, moved back a couple of weeks ago- she was talking to me for 1/4 of an hour last night, and that also felt good- Helen is 18)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops wrong post...guess this is a sign that I need to get to bed. Marianne and C coming tomorrow. Hope all of you have peace and joy. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just made some angel food cake with a thinned drizzle of lemon curd on it --- please enjoy!!



Briallu said:


> Thank you Sam for your welcome.I have pm TLN now and she has been very helpful to me.It is like a Winter day here,strong winds,cold and pouring with rain.Would welcome a cup of your coffee to warm me up and a cake as well of course..


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just made some angel food cake with a thinned drizzle of lemon curd on it --- please enjoy!!


Oh my does that sound good, love anything lemon. I am really hungry right now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I speak to Shirley daily. She does appreciate the prayers. Just needs some private time right now.


*chuckles* I think you mean Julie. And yes, she is desiring some private time to deal with the things she must deal with. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to stick to fresh bread.
> 
> By the way, although my path is not going to be smooth for some time, I have a friend calling by, in an hour- I have baked a loaf for her, as well as the wingspan, and am feeling a lot happier.
> To all who have been praying for us, my sincere thanks, please accept this as an individual response- my overwhelming response to stress these days is extreme tiredness, I am so glad to have the unconditional loving of the two dogs. Also my new/old neighbour, (Helen, the daughter, moved back a couple of weeks ago- she was talking to me for 1/4 of an hour last night, and that also felt good- Helen is 18)


Many hugs and love and prayers, Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When I'm faced with major decisions, I tend to cocoon and pull it all up around me and go quiet for awhile - it allows me to focus on what's ahead of me -- I hope this is what Julie is doing also and that she is finding it helpful to sort everything out.



5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I think you mean Julie. And yes, she is desiring some private time to deal with the things she must deal with. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going up the monastery to visit my uncle tomorrow and we're going to have a picnic lunch next to a lake -- the weather is supposed to be very warm. My SIL and some cousins will also be there. My SIL is bringing KFC so I made some green beans cooked for 2 hours along with a pork butt, onions & peppers. I tasted it tonight before putting it way and boy is that good!!! I can't wait to make it to have along side some BBQ ribs. I think it would also taste good with the cheesey grits for a very full meal! I made the angel food cake with lemon curd drizzle and also made the almond power bars. The bars are chilling right now, but I think I'm going to like them very much. I added some Grape Nuts and some peanut butter as well as Chia Seeds to the mix so we'll see how they all come together tomorrow. I have many ideas of variations for that recipe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just had a visit with Gwen! how fun that is! so I am officially on skype. I am going to head off now, rather weary. busy day, and I am opening 'moving along with Crochet' Rachel's second crochet workshop. she is teaching a little octopus toy and a scarf. lots of fun. See you all tomorrow. Shirley


Shirley I gave Marianne your name for skype.  It was great actually hearing you and seeing you live! Look forward to another visit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just made some angel food cake with a thinned drizzle of lemon curd on it --- please enjoy!!


Just made my mouth water...drooling as I think of it. Yummy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I'm faced with major decisions, I tend to cocoon and pull it all up around me and go quiet for awhile - it allows me to focus on what's ahead of me -- I hope this is what Julie is doing also and that she is finding it helpful to sort everything out.


Yes, this is what is happening. Although she respects all her KTP family, she also needs her time to sort through her things. We remain in prayers and send her love and support. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I'm faced with major decisions, I tend to cocoon and pull it all up around me and go quiet for awhile - it allows me to focus on what's ahead of me -- I hope this is what Julie is doing also and that she is finding it helpful to sort everything out.


That is exactly what she is doing Rookie. I speak to her almost daily and she appreciate our prayers and patience.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Betty continued prayers are coming your way for your DD and your entire family. I hope Angie gets some relief soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> That got a good laugh. I do have a number of buttons that I have saved fromthe bin over the last decades, but most of them are very ordinary. But like yarn I rarely seem to have what I need!


I was lucky that Mum's button collection had the perfect poppy button that fit the button hole and suits the yarn used. Tese days, we only keep the interesting ones as they sre used on our crocheted top fridge towels.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, PittyPat, AZ, we do know that more things are "wrought by prayer than this world dreams of" and I am proud to say that God does answer prayers and we can only begin to understand the love and care He has for His children.
> For some who are new to the KTP, Fale is Julie's husband. Nearly six months ago Fale went to visit some relatives in Australia. He has not been back home to New Zealand since then, and one by one things have happened to prevent him from returning home, not the least of which are his relatives. Now there is another set back to him returning home. Time is running out for him to be out of the country on his visitor's visa. He must return home. In his heart he wants to be home with his wife. They have recently renewed their marriage vows pledging their love for each other. Zoe


I am wondering how his family plan on getting around the visa requirements or if they will do the right thing and let Fale go home to his wife. I hope this is what occurs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be interested in your power bars.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going up the monastery to visit my uncle tomorrow and we're going to have a picnic lunch next to a lake -- the weather is supposed to be very warm. My SIL and some cousins will also be there. My SIL is bringing KFC so I made some green beans cooked for 2 hours along with a pork butt, onions & peppers. I tasted it tonight before putting it way and boy is that good!!! I can't wait to make it to have along side some BBQ ribs. I think it would also taste good with the cheesey grits for a very full meal! I made the angel food cake with lemon curd drizzle and also made the almond power bars. The bars are chilling right now, but I think I'm going to like them very much. I added some Grape Nuts and some peanut butter as well as Chia Seeds to the mix so we'll see how they all come together tomorrow. I have many ideas of variations for that recipe.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf isn't it something. We are our own worst enemies. I have done that too, but it is self inflicted. I agree that we should be having fun! I wonder a bit about those who take the workshops and don't finish -- however I have convinced myself that they want the knowledge for future projects. I am at the stage in my life where I do what I want to do, not what I should do. took me long enough to learn that. I am the one who set the line I had to finish. I try not to do that now.
> 
> I am sure the gift will be well received, but don't you feel like a weight is lifted?/ good for you. Pick something quick and pretty to knit, or sit in the sun, or go for a hike with your dogs, or just sit and read. We owe ourselves peace of mind. Here I am
> pontificating again - I learn things the hard way. Good luck and don't feel guilty about 'anything


I will admit that I am one who joins workshops without neccessarily doing workshop or finishing workshop as they are great ways to pick up tips and techniques that can be then used on another project. I will admit to not finishing lace sock workshop because I was not happy with the needles I was using. They were too big.

For those of us in Australia, I recently bought bamboo circs, Sullivan brand, which has hollow cable, in a 2mm, 80 cm. I noted on back of packet that they should be available in New Zealand and USA. Also got a set of 2.5mm 80 cmset as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Back from Doctor appointment!!! All is well, blood count a bit lower than what she would like.. but not a warning sign either! Whew.. sigh.. that's a relief. Did find out that the weight gain is from one of my pills.. grrrrrrrr my diet has not changed at all.. so have been very concerned about the recent amount of weight that I have been putting on. I am limited in the amount of exercise because of hip and leg problems, but I do exercise daily. Asked to drop the pills of course, but since everything is staying within limits she refused, LOL. Hopefully with the warmer weather I will be out doing more and can loose at least inches if not pounds!!
> But I'm healthy, that is the main thing!!
> C and a friend have gone out for a picnic and possibly a hike, I missed going because of the appointment but then too it allows me time here with just Mom and I, we don't have that very often. So her cd player will be booming with her songs and I'll take the monitor handset and sit outside.. LOL.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening.. always in thoughts and prayers!


I am glad to hear you had a good report from the doc. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nothing like good ole' manure to prep a garden. My Mom came out to the Chicago area for my wedding and we took her to a garden center to pick up our table flowers and she as laughing hysterically that there were bags of manure there for sale....in her mind and her world (rural Iowa) even if you lived in town, you just called a farmer and asked when would be a good time to come with your shovel to take some of the manure!! She said she wished she'd have thought of bagging up manure for sale back when they were on the farm...never thougt that people would actually pay for that!!


Can relate to that! we pay for it here too. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

melyn said:


> Happy birthday silverowl, hope you have a fantastic day lyn x


Ditto.. Happy Birthday


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers, I have just heard from Julie. She is very fatigued over the personal issues that seem to be never-ending. She has asked me to convey to you her many thanks for prayers, love, and concerns. She in turn sends her love to you all. She is not able to come back to the KTP at this point. She will be back in time. *chuckles* she says that she has not seen anymore evidence of the furry things called mice in her house! Zoe


Thanks for the update.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> I'm taking a break here--worked for two hours in the sun digging up quack grass and discovering what should be in the garden--may need help identifying some of the plants. Appears mostly to be irises, lilies, beebalm (maybe) and some other stuff I need to contemplate just what. Oh and one bright orange tulip just bloomed today but it doesn't like the heat. Whew it is around 90 F/32 C--it was just 40 degrees on Sunday and the week before we had 10" of snow--not complaining it's just that it came over night and my old veins are still frozen.


Jeepers! That some serious weather changes!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so frustrated -- I signed up for Skype today, but it tells me how to add contacts but doesn't tell me how to get to the page where I can sign up my contacts. sheeeesh! I have emailed Gwen so hopefully sometime in the future I will figure it out.
> 
> I have a name and password but I am not sure whether I have downloaded skype correctly. grrrrrr


Once you get it sorted you will love it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> sorry for the rant grin-- I finally figured it out! I swear they try to make it more confusing than necessary. I think I am officially on skype. ???????? :thumbup: :shock: :roll:


Woo Hoo . Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to stick to fresh bread.
> 
> By the way, although my path is not going to be smooth for some time, I have a friend calling by, in an hour- I have baked a loaf for her, as well as the wingspan, and am feeling a lot happier.
> To all who have been praying for us, my sincere thanks, please accept this as an individual response- my overwhelming response to stress these days is extreme tiredness, I am so glad to have the unconditional loving of the two dogs. Also my new/old neighbour, (Helen, the daughter, moved back a couple of weeks ago- she was talking to me for 1/4 of an hour last night, and that also felt good- Helen is 18)


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just made some angel food cake with a thinned drizzle of lemon curd on it --- please enjoy!!


Mmm Yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> there are two puffins on the screen right now.
> 
> sam


Oh, goody! I'm so glad you have managed to be looking in when they are 'on screen'. They are such amusing looking birds on land, definitely designed for the water.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> judi - am i right - judi - hope i'm right - anyhow - can you give me the url for the shockway jigsaw puzzle site please and thank you.
> 
> i think we will pay for a very long time for all the wrongs that happened in the senseless war in vietnam. one would think after the french were there and couldnt do anything what made us think we could - then have to have the military lie about what was going on. i need to get off my saopbox. \
> 
> ...


Agree with you Sam, not only the Vietnam Vetrans, but their partners and children also pay. As the step daughter of an Ausdie Vietnam Vetran, I can understand the problems. And, yes, PTSD can be inherited from the vetran parent. In my case, I may have received it not only from step dad, but als8 from father who was a Voyager survivor. For those who don't get that reference, here in Australia, on the night of 9 February 1964, on peacetime training exercise, HMAS MELBOURNE, an aircraft carrier, sliced HMAS VOYAGER, a smaller ship, into 2 pieces. This was the worst peacetime military training disaster at that time with the loss of over 80 of Voyager's compliment od seamen who were trapped and unalbe to escape, many in their bunks asleep. I was born approx 40 weeks after this occurred. I have very few memories retained from my childhood as most of them are suppressed.

Unfortunately, unless people learn to live in peace and everyone equal, and not need a bigger gun than the next person, it will keep going on and spreading through innocent far away from trauma.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to stick to fresh bread.
> 
> By the way, although my path is not going to be smooth for some time, I have a friend calling by, in an hour- I have baked a loaf for her, as well as the wingspan, and am feeling a lot happier.
> To all who have been praying for us, my sincere thanks, please accept this as an individual response- my overwhelming response to stress these days is extreme tiredness, I am so glad to have the unconditional loving of the two dogs. Also my new/old neighbour, (Helen, the daughter, moved back a couple of weeks ago- she was talking to me for 1/4 of an hour last night, and that also felt good- Helen is 18)


Oh Lurker, its so good to hear from you, and find you in a slightly better place. We do understand when you are too exhausted to post but love it when you do! Here's hoping that you will see the 'light at the end of the tunnel' (but not illuminating mice!).very big HUG


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Isn't that the pitts! I still have Vista on my computer and it "crashes" in the most inopportune times. I also play a mahjong set of 3 games and they are tough ones so when my computer crashes I have to start over again. I know the solution is bite the bullet and get windows 7--8 sounds too scary.


Please hite the bullet snd upgrade as 7 or 8 are more reliable platforms.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> busyworkingbee - please post some pictures when you are finished - we would love to see them.
> 
> sam


Intend to Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh, goody! I'm so glad you have managed to be looking in when they are 'on screen'. They are such amusing looking birds on land, definitely designed for the water.


I saw several Puffins earlier today, two definitely nesting- in process of taking over responsibility for the eggs or young perhaps- thank you so much for giving us this link, TNS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh Lurker, its so good to hear from you, and find you in a slightly better place. We do understand when you are too exhausted to post but love it when you do! Here's hoping that you will see the 'light at the end of the tunnel' (but not illuminating mice!).very big HUG


Thanks TNS, I have not yet got my sense of humour back- but it was good to spend time this afternoon with friends!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy winging its way to you purplefi - enjoy your day of knitting - maybe we will see a mini purplefi yet today - i am anxious to see her.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, feeling much better today. Just adding a few more beads to the mini wingpan. Might not be able to do it today as it's Little Madam's (GD) 5th birthday and we are collecting her and her big brother from school.
Hope you are keeping well


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember 21- does that work?
> 
> sam


That sounds good, it was not too bad a year for me. My body did what I wanted it to without complaint.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just made some angel food cake with a thinned drizzle of lemon curd on it --- please enjoy!!


Sounds devine but could lemon be anything else...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds devine but could lemon be anything else...


especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.

Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!

I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


That is absolutely gorgeous. I haven't made lace like that since my girls were little and I made it for their dresses.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


That is beautiful! Looks to me like it would be very confusing trying to remember what bobbin went where. I am assuming that you move the bobbins to create the lace? Much patience and time required Julie, great job!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Julie, your lace is beautiful! I have a friend who makes bobbin lace, I've watched him work - don't know how you keep it all straight. My friend makes lace, tats, crochets, knits and weaves. He made a circular Faroese(sp?) shawl that left me speechless - it sold for $250! His day job? He works in a gravel quarry. Thought that might give you a smile. Paula


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, your lace is beautiful! I have a friend who makes bobbin lace, I've watched him work - don't know how you keep it all straight. My friend makes lace, tats, crochets, knits and weaves. He made a circular Faroese(sp?) shawl that left me speechless - it sold for $250! His day job? He works in a gravel quarry. Thought that might give you a smile. Paula


Yes that did cause a smile. It looks like very delicate work, too much patience required for me.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

betty - i'm so glad you took the time to update up on angie - i sure there were uncountable prayers going intot he ether tonight on her behalf. this certainly has been an intense journey for both of you.

i also want to tell you we have been praying for you and have wondered. you have had your hands full. and yet have thought of us here on the tp and prayed for us, thank you so much for remembering me and my family in our hard times with sister. we pray you can get the help and resourses for your daughter.
Brialla didn't mean to over look you, sometimes life just gets to busy, welcome to our group, sounds like your getting busy yourself. do come back and visit more and tell us more about whats going on.
Jules, girlfriend i am praying for you, i want you to get some relief from all this mess and for you and Fale to have some time together again. i know you don't want to burn any bridges behind you, but you may have to rethink this whole process of Fale going to visit, or put in some more strict stipulations. got your back.
designer, i just love the story of the coins and your painted rocks, how neat, if i had been there and found any of the rocks i would still be pondering on the mystery of it all. too cool, but then your a really cool and amazing lady and your talent knows no ends. 
today i am home doing the june cleaver bit. my list of things to do just keeps growing. and yet here i sit drinking my coffee pondering and in a daze, (not much of a morning person)
i did get my new planter all planted. i just could easily go nuts at the nurseries. i love plants . i think i will get out and mow on the north side of house before it gets hot out. its really shabby looking there. i am giving bj one more day to see to getting my riding mower fixed then i will do my own phone calling.
today i am gonna fix the meat for taco salads tonight and also bake my lasagna with the zucchini in it and fix the asian slaw to go with that for later this week. 
my hands are always so stiff in the mornings its hard to make them move. arthor i fear is trying to set in. ugh
everyone have a best day you can have...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks TNS, I have not yet got my sense of humour back- but it was good to spend time this afternoon with friends!


Glad you are here, we love you so much, and I can Waite, because I know the old Lurker will be back.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

julie, so good to hear from you. We have your back.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee, ready to start my day, with a smile  will be out for a little and then back home, to do whatever I think I want to do. LOL LOL sounds good, you think. LOL LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee, ready to start my day, with a smile  will be out for a little and then back home, to do whatever I think I want to do. LOL LOL sounds good, you think. LOL LOL


Yep, i like that logic. :thumbup: Enjoy your day


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Got up early, vacuumed and mopped now sitting and enjoying the morning coffee.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie 

Your lace is beautiful. The friend who taught me how to spin wanted to teach me how to make lace but I drew the line there. I didn't think I could manage to keep all the bobbins straight. You certainly are a multi-talented person.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We have had snow in parts of the county overnight, unheard of at this time of year. Together with a large fire at a bus depot two nights ago means many people are cold, have no electricity due to the snow, and can't get out on public transport. My two dear friends had to postpone their planned two weeks holiday due to illness and went on Saturday into the bad weather ! Please can you send us some sun and warmth if you have any to spare!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Julie
> 
> Your lace is beautiful. The friend who taught me how to spin wanted to teach me how to make lace but I drew the line there. I didn't think I could manage to keep all the bobbins straight. You certainly are a multi-talented person.


Ditto


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Glad you are here, we love you so much, and I can Waite, because I know the old Lurker will be back.


Love and support for you, Julie. We love you dearly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


Beautiful work. You must have a lot of patience.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> We have had snow in parts of the county overnight, unheard of at this time of year. Together with a large fire at a bus depot two nights ago means many people are cold, have no electricity due to the snow, and can't get out on public transport. My two dear friends had to postpone their planned two weeks holiday due to illness and went on Saturday into the bad weather ! Please can you send us some sun and warmth if you have any to spare!


You poor things! You have been waiting a long time for sun. Snow Still??


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I need to go to bed. Just been watching American Pickers... I watch it every week.  So goodnight and have a good day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> We have had snow in parts of the county overnight, unheard of at this time of year. Together with a large fire at a bus depot two nights ago means many people are cold, have no electricity due to the snow, and can't get out on public transport. My two dear friends had to postpone their planned two weeks holiday due to illness and went on Saturday into the bad weather ! Please can you send us some sun and warmth if you have any to spare!


I do hope they gat power back soon. I would love to be able to send you sun and warmth; but it seems to have vanished from here as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope they gat power back soon. I would love to be able to send you sun and warmth; but it seems to have vanished from here as well.


Gone from this neck of the woods too.  We are heading into winter. It was 14c and windy and rainy today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gone from this neck of the woods too.  We are heading into winter. It was 14c and windy and rainy today.


We should be warm right now. We are headed into summer, but I think we already had it the two warm days last week. : )


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We should be warm right now. We are headed into summer, but I think we already had it the two warm days last week. : )


Oh no, surely it will come. The weather is all a bit topsy turvy everywhere isnt it? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, surely it will come. The weather is all a bit topsy turvy everywhere isnt it? :roll:


You can say that again, it is wet and cold here and in Shropshire they woke up to snow! Glad I've still got my vest on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a picture of sunshine to brighten your day... I hope it works.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> And a huge craft room that we can all share?


Not sure if I can top Gwen's.. LOL.. but oh yeah.. with comfy chairs and oodles and oodles of yarns of every color and weights!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> It's an internet-based activity. You download an app to a smartphone or buy a device that lets you put in coordinates. Then you go searching according to the coordinates. The finds range in size from micro (about the size of pinky) to as large as you want. Some have trinkets that you exchange, others just a sign in log. Just put geocaching into your search engine and read all about it. It is really fun to do. Gets you outside and moving.


Daniel told me there are at least 200 in this area, plus many many more within an hour drive north of us. I think I'm going to like this!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to stick to fresh bread.
> 
> By the way, although my path is not going to be smooth for some time, I have a friend calling by, in an hour- I have baked a loaf for her, as well as the wingspan, and am feeling a lot happier.
> To all who have been praying for us, my sincere thanks, please accept this as an individual response- my overwhelming response to stress these days is extreme tiredness, I am so glad to have the unconditional loving of the two dogs. Also my new/old neighbour, (Helen, the daughter, moved back a couple of weeks ago- she was talking to me for 1/4 of an hour last night, and that also felt good- Helen is 18)


Oh, Julie. How delightful to hear from you. I'm so glad you decided to 'come back'!! My prayers will remain with you. Having a close friend to talk with always helps.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going up the monastery to visit my uncle tomorrow and we're going to have a picnic lunch next to a lake -- the weather is supposed to be very warm. My SIL and some cousins will also be there. My SIL is bringing KFC so I made some green beans cooked for 2 hours along with a pork butt, onions & peppers. I tasted it tonight before putting it way and boy is that good!!! I can't wait to make it to have along side some BBQ ribs. I think it would also taste good with the cheesey grits for a very full meal! I made the angel food cake
> 
> Sounds like a nice day you have planned...hope the weather holds for you. I'm sure your uncle will enjoy seeing you.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a picture of sunshine to brighten your day... I hope it works.


Thanks I'll take some


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, surely it will come. The weather is all a bit topsy turvy everywhere isnt it? :roll:


The weather is horrible, wish it would clear up soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You poor things! You have been waiting a long time for sun. Snow Still??


And I was complaining a couple of nights ago because the temp was in the low 40's F. Will snow ever stop this year??
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You can say that again, it is wet and cold here and in Shropshire they woke up to snow! Glad I've still got my vest on.


I so hope it warms up for you soon. I think the sweater I am working might be a good idea if I finish it before I go.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Trying to catch up with the posts this morning but that won't happen, LOL. I should know better than to skip an afternoon and an evening..  :lol: :roll: 
We are heading to Gwen's this morning.. not sure what all we will get into or out of.. LOL.. but I know it's going to be a fantastic day. I little bit of shopping is on the to do list, C's bank has a branch there so that is one of the main outings for sure. I hear Hobby Lobby calling my name, C says that Target is beckoning her, so who knows what stores will benefit from my bank card today.. :roll: :lol: 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day.. all are in my prayers always,
Julie, have you wrapped in angel wings till you come back to us. 
Will catch up with all the comings and goings and works of artistic talents this evening.. 
Rainbows and sunshine, moonlight and stars to guide your way.. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is beautiful - oh my, the patience and diligence it must take to do that work---I'm glad you have it to work on during these tough timesa and that you find joy and pride in each inch as you finish it. Hope the untangling wasn't too tough -- I have an entire skein of bamboo that just wants to keep falling out of the self-wound center pull ball that I made and it's awfully tangled now...think I'll work on it tonight when I get back...it's mindless work, which is what I'll need after today's journey.
Love & peace to you....hope you're getting some answers so you can build a plan.



Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're having a beautiful day today after a near frost on Sunday night --- weather is freaky and weird here to as of late, but we will send you some of ours---it's 70 degrees out front in the sun right now so you may need a light sweater, but enjoy the sun and smell of all the flowers in bloom! The tulips and most of the other perennials are slow moving in this changing weather.



martina said:


> We have had snow in parts of the county overnight, unheard of at this time of year. Together with a large fire at a bus depot two nights ago means many people are cold, have no electricity due to the snow, and can't get out on public transport. My two dear friends had to postpone their planned two weeks holiday due to illness and went on Saturday into the bad weather ! Please can you send us some sun and warmth if you have any to spare!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I would make a bet on it that you'll love it....I like doing it with the kids - don't know how many "hides' my brothers will put out at the ranch, but with over 50 of us being there, I'll be they'll get over 200 spread over the entire ranch. Another brother is bringing his 4-wheel vehicles and I can see the older teens having fun getting from spot to spot. Glad there are nurses and an EMT in the family...we'll be a little far from medical facilities in Redmond, OR.



Marianne818 said:


> Daniel told me there are at least 200 in this area, plus many many more within an hour drive north of us. I think I'm going to like this!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You ladies have a wonderful day!! Enjoy the shopping and the Hen's Nest!!


Marianne818 said:


> Trying to catch up with the posts this morning but that won't happen, LOL. I should know better than to skip an afternoon and an evening..  :lol: :roll:
> We are heading to Gwen's this morning.. not sure what all we will get into or out of.. LOL.. but I know it's going to be a fantastic day. I little bit of shopping is on the to do list, C's bank has a branch there so that is one of the main outings for sure. I hear Hobby Lobby calling my name, C says that Target is beckoning her, so who knows what stores will benefit from my bank card today.. :roll: :lol:
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.. all are in my prayers always,
> Julie, have you wrapped in angel wings till you come back to us.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a picture of sunshine to brighten your day... I hope it works.


That worked a treat - the sun has just come out :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


Julie this is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> If I remember right, its by the mall. We went to Ruby Tuesdays to eat and then saw it when we were leaving. Had been to the farmer's market and mini golf that day. My DD2 and her family go to Cedar Pt. often during tne summer. Season tickets. It's maybe 1 1/2 hrs away.
> Where do you stay when in Ohio?


We have a place about 11 miles east of Sandusky....just on the other side of Huron. We can see Cedar Point from our front yard. We have had that place for most of my life....60+ years. We used to go to Cedar Point often. I love to drive out along the old causeway...some fabulous houses there!
That whole strip along Rte. 250 just keeps on growing and growing. We do most of our grocery shopping at Meijers & Aldi there....just about anything we need is along that strip. There is also a Pat Catan's at the corner or 250 & Perkins Road. A wonderful craft store. We don't have those in Chicago. I just discovered this place a few years ago....my kinda' "fun house"  
Carol (IL)
Where do you go to the Farmers' Market? I don't remember seeing one around there. We usually go to a roadside farm stand...we have a few favorites.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful card, NanaCaren! Very Cheery!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers, I have just heard from Julie. She is very fatigued over the personal issues that seem to be never-ending. She has asked me to convey to you her many thanks for prayers, love, and concerns. She in turn sends her love to you all. She is not able to come back to the KTP at this point. She will be back in time. *chuckles* she says that she has not seen anymore evidence of the furry things called mice in her house! Zoe


Thanks for keeping us up to date....don't let her forget she has the whole of the KTP family in her corner....over and over.
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Thanks for keeping us up to date....don't let her forget she has the whole of the KTP family in her corner....over and over.
> Carol (IL)


Hi Carol and everyone, Julie knows that she has the KTP family in her corner. She is drawing strength from that. This is a good thing.

This morning Mom and I were out in the gardens and did plant two beds and prepared and worked in the other two. We had a good thunder storm last night and the soil was good and moist for early seeding.

The lake must be open as a local float plane was flying. This is good news for our area!

I am off to physiotherapy now. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to stick to fresh bread.
> 
> By the way, although my path is not going to be smooth for some time, I have a friend calling by, in an hour- I have baked a loaf for her, as well as the wingspan, and am feeling a lot happier.
> To all who have been praying for us, my sincere thanks, please accept this as an individual response- my overwhelming response to stress these days is extreme tiredness, I am so glad to have the unconditional loving of the two dogs. Also my new/old neighbour, (Helen, the daughter, moved back a couple of weeks ago- she was talking to me for 1/4 of an hour last night, and that also felt good- Helen is 18)


Oh, I will take a piece of that fresh bread, with apple butter, please. Hope you are feeling better today. Hugs to you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw several Puffins earlier today, two definitely nesting- in process of taking over responsibility for the eggs or young perhaps- thank you so much for giving us this link, TNS!


I was catching up too late to see the puffins. Have seen some rabbits....will keep on watching....thanks for the connection. I love these kinds of sites.

Of course....those who gave out jigsaw puzzle sites.....you're really making it "tough for me"!   
SOOO glad I am retired!
Lovin' y'all....hugs & prayers to Julie & Angie. My husband also has some muscle issues...doctors have not been able to give a very clear diagnosis ("many muscle irritations")....no known cause, dubious cure, no ability to predict future...at the moment things are "in remission"...don't know if the debilitating weakness will return or what to do to avoid it (don't know what brings it on). Doing the best we can. Didn't mean to go on & on....at the moment we are in a good place...meds have held things at bay and we are functional. That's what matters now.
Anyway, back to the puffins & puzzles....sounds like a good book title! or a song?
Carol (IL)


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning,

Hope everyone is having a good day. Woke up early, tried to go back to sleep but didn't. Ate breakfast and now I am tired. Debating about crawling back into bed.

Rookie, the farmer's market is in a building on the west side of 250. Small place, I think open all year long. I'll have to ask DD2 for more. I just don't remember. When do you go stay in Huron? Used to love going to CP, but can't do the walking or rides any more. Also the large crowds. 

Wish C a happy birthday from me, Marianne. Will be thinking about you three shopping. The stores won't be the same after. 

Good that you are up to posting, Julie. Continued prayers for a good outcome to your problems. Beautiful lace work.

Trying to crochet an oatmeal box cover for my DGS but the hook doesn't want to cooperate. It's my new one, might have to switch back to the old one with bamboo handle. Have until June to finish it but it should have been a quick project. Oh, well!

Thoughts are with all and continued prayers for healing and stress relief.

Ohio Kathy

Will call you, Sam, the next time I am home.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


Julie, SOOO pretty!
Carol (IL)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful lace, Julie!!!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to you!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That worked a treat - the sun has just come out :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


ditto ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had never heard of the voyager and  the disaster. that was indeed a terrible training disaster - i don't think you ever really get over anything like this. and it does effect the whole family and close friends.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Agree with you Sam, not only the Vietnam Vetrans, but their partners and children also pay. As the step daughter of an Ausdie Vietnam Vetran, I can understand the problems. And, yes, PTSD can be inherited from the vetran parent. In my case, I may have received it not only from step dad, but als8 from father who was a Voyager survivor. For those who don't get that reference, here in Australia, on the night of 9 February 1964, on peacetime training exercise, HMAS MELBOURNE, an aircraft carrier, sliced HMAS VOYAGER, a smaller ship, into 2 pieces. This was the worst peacetime military training disaster at that time with the loss of over 80 of Voyager's compliment od seamen who were trapped and unalbe to escape, many in their bunks asleep. I was born approx 40 weeks after this occurred. I have very few memories retained from my childhood as most of them are suppressed.
> 
> Unfortunately, unless people learn to live in peace and everyone equal, and not need a bigger gun than the next person, it will keep going on and spreading through innocent far away from trauma.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was going to get caught up last night again, and we had a short storm that knocked out the electricity for a while--only about five minutes worth of rain, but I guess that's something. I did try knitting a bit by lantern light but it was hard on the eyes, so we just went to bed a bit earlier.

{{{{Julie}}}} Holding you in my heart and sending good thoughts! Your lace is stunning.

I'm just dashing by, though please know I think of you all and wish you well--I will try to get some time to properly catch up and comment later today.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Wednesday! I hope everyone is well and having a great day!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

This is funny Martina because I too would tell people I was 28--first off I was offended that they were asking in a group conversation but then after a while when my son turned 29 he said "mom I don't think anyone will believe you any more". But if someone asks other than for an official reason, I am 28 and a half.

Another funny story was when two cousins and I flew off to California to bring our aging Aunt Evelyn home. She had lived all her adult years in California but when we were going through her stuff to pack her up she started reminiscing and it brought many things to light. She and two of her older sisters had gone to California during WWII because of the factory work, one was an inspector of war planes, Evelyn worked at LA's water works and another was fascinated with the Hollywood life and had gotten into modeling and acting, she was quite beautiful with long blond hair. She had passed several years before and my Aunt Evelyn had some of her possessions and there was her sister's drivers license with her age 15 years younger than she actually was--now how did she manage that? and wouldn't it have affected her social security retirement? We just laughed and chalked it up to her vanity.



martina said:


> My late Mum was 29 till I was 17 and told her that was n't possible. Her reply , " Well, alright then, I am 39" and that is it!" It was too, and when she died none of the four of us knew how old she was till we found her birth certificate.
> Someone said that you stop at the year you were born. This is when you get your revenge, those born after you are older! Suits me.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Your bobbin lace is fascinating and beautiful--something I just may need to try some day. Recently at our Vesterheim Museum there was a temporary textile exhibit that included several examples of this art and how fine they once made their lace.



Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Here's a joke for the day:

While driving his usual route a traffic officer noticed a woman knitting while she was driving. He followed her for a while then drove along side, lowered his window and yelled "pullover". The woman looked over at him, smiled and said, "no socks".


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to catch up with the posts this morning but that won't happen, LOL. I should know better than to skip an afternoon and an evening..  :lol: :roll:
> We are heading to Gwen's this morning.. not sure what all we will get into or out of.. LOL.. but I know it's going to be a fantastic day. I little bit of shopping is on the to do list, C's bank has a branch there so that is one of the main outings for sure. I hear Hobby Lobby calling my name, C says that Target is beckoning her, so who knows what stores will benefit from my bank card today.. :roll: :lol:
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.. all are in my prayers always,
> Julie, have you wrapped in angel wings till you come back to us.
> ...


Traveling mercy, have big fun, :wink:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie I had to take some lace of mine back, what I did was carefully undo the knots to where I had a full row then joined in new bobbins same as you do when thread runs out, i used a sewing needle to tease the knots out. It looks like you have almost a full row with just the middle ones missing which you may be able to repin and go back to. lyn x



Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Caren, you may be seeing some bright sunshine and much warmer temps soon. It was sprinkling when I left to run errands this AM and came home to brilliant sun and temps pushing into the 80s. What a surprise!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Julie I had to take some lace of mine back, what I did was carefully undo the knots to where I had a full row then joined in new bobbins same as you do when thread runs out, i used a sewing needle to tease the knots out. It looks like you have almost a full row with just the middle ones missing which you may be able to repin and go back to. lyn x


I am going to have to get new bobbins- I have found some good rosewood ones online- without spangles- Silly to pay for someone else to do that- One the 'head' had broken right off- another has been nibbled by the rats in the old, rat infested flat in Mangere. I am quite sure I have seen my spool of thread in this house, just a matter of locating it. I am sure it is possible. And many thanks for your encouragement, Lyn!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


Absolutely beautiful. Hidden talents emerging. There's no stopping you now!! I know they aren't hidden to you, so thank you for showing us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was going to get caught up last night again, and we had a short storm that knocked out the electricity for a while--only about five minutes worth of rain, but I guess that's something. I did try knitting a bit by lantern light but it was hard on the eyes, so we just went to bed a bit earlier.
> 
> {{{{Julie}}}} Holding you in my heart and sending good thoughts! Your lace is stunning.
> 
> I'm just dashing by, though please know I think of you all and wish you well--I will try to get some time to properly catch up and comment later today.


Thanks, Sorlenna! Bobbin lace is such a beautiful art!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Hidden talents emerging. There's no stopping you now!! I know they aren't hidden to you, so thank you for showing us.


thanks, Angora!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be signing out again- for most of the day- Still very tired...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i miss those days - now i have to convince the body it has to move. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> That sounds good, it was not too bad a year for me. My body did what I wanted it to without complaint.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

him i would love to meet.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, your lace is beautiful! I have a friend who makes bobbin lace, I've watched him work - don't know how you keep it all straight. My friend makes lace, tats, crochets, knits and weaves. He made a circular Faroese(sp?) shawl that left me speechless - it sold for $250! His day job? He works in a gravel quarry. Thought that might give you a smile. Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love days when i do what i want to do - wait - i already do - one of the perks of living alone. lol

sam

i'm not preaching living along - it just works for me.



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee, ready to start my day, with a smile  will be out for a little and then back home, to do whatever I think I want to do. LOL LOL sounds good, you think. LOL LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you some northwest ohio summer warmth and some cosy energy.

sam



martina said:


> We have had snow in parts of the county overnight, unheard of at this time of year. Together with a large fire at a bus depot two nights ago means many people are cold, have no electricity due to the snow, and can't get out on public transport. My two dear friends had to postpone their planned two weeks holiday due to illness and went on Saturday into the bad weather ! Please can you send us some sun and warmth if you have any to spare!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's really comfy here caren - think it is heading your way.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> We should be warm right now. We are headed into summer, but I think we already had it the two warm days last week. : )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is an oatmeal box cover or is it so ovious that i don't see it - why would one cover an oatmeal box.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Woke up early, tried to go back to sleep but didn't. Ate breakfast and now I am tired. Debating about crawling back into bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the laugh ask4j

sam



Ask4j said:


> Here's a joke for the day:
> 
> While driving his usual route a traffic officer noticed a woman knitting while she was driving. He followed her for a while then drove along side, lowered his window and yelled "pullover". The woman looked over at him, smiled and said, "no socks".


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Daniel told me there are at least 200 in this area, plus many many more within an hour drive north of us. I think I'm going to like this!!


Now I have access to car, I am thinking of doing it too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be signing out again- for most of the day- Still very tired...


Rest well my friend, my peace and comfort be yours during this time of healing, and gathering of wisdom.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love days when i do what i want to do - wait - i already do - one of the perks of living alone. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not preaching living along - it just works for me.


Ditto, Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne and C left about 30 minutes ago so they should be about half way home now. Had another good visit. Did Hobby Lobby, the bank, lunch, and Wally World. Sue joined us also so only one missing was Kathy. You were in my thoughts though Kathy! Bought a hula hoop and am going to use my growing stash of rug yarn and...make a rug! Not now but in the near future.

Got my Knitpicks Sunstruck needles in the mail today. :-D Love them! The don't seem quite a sharp as the harmony but still sharp enough for me. The lighter colored wood is great when working with dark yarn too. Really having a wonderful sale on them right now. 

Tired now from being on the go all day. Today is DH's birthday. Step DD and her boyfriend will be joining us for dinner. DH wants hamburgers & fries so that's what he will get. Youngest DD took charge of making his birthday cake. He was home early from work so he finally got to meet Marianne and C. He then went and in stages shaved off the beard for the summer. He was so funny; came out first with mutton chops, then again with a huge handlebar mustache that he allowed DD to wax into the "correct" shape. Finally shave all but his regular size mustache. He's such a nut. He will grow the beard back when cold weather again visits the south. 

Well, I'm signing off for awhile; will check back later. Julie so good to see you posting again. Love the lace. Peace and hugs for everyone.
Gweniepooh


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is an oatmeal box cover or is it so ovious that i don't see it - why would one cover an oatmeal box.
> 
> sam


The round containers that oatmeal comes in. I am covering it to give to my DGS Zack to store his rock collection in. Hopefully. My DS says that his wife put them in a baggie instead of leaving them on the shelf and Zack was none too happy about it. Hopefully this will appease both of them. Thought I posted a pick of one earlier but will do so again.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

LOL - Sam, that's my thinking too! and I do love my time alone, I do as I please. If I don't feel like doing the dishes, I don't. I get up when I want to and stay up late if I feel like it. Except I have a few "obligations" so off I go to take my 89 yo friend to the garden center.....and knitting afterwards, she's a great crocheter too. Everyone have a great rest of the day! There's always tomorrow and things tend to get better with time--my motto anyway.



thewren said:


> i love days when i do what i want to do - wait - i already do - one of the perks of living alone. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not preaching living along - it just works for me.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Could it be a place to store yarn?? Those round/cylinder oatmeal boxes always come in handy. I have a cylinder wine box that I keep my drop spindles in--never thought about making a cover for it--everyone just thinks I'm bringing wine until I open it.



thewren said:


> what is an oatmeal box cover or is it so obvious that i don't see it - why would one cover an oatmeal box.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have added that while i enjoy living alone i do have some responsibilites which i gladly do. it's just that in living alone one's time is their own to do whatever with. it's pretty hard to bother someone when you are the only one around. lol

sam



Ask4j said:


> LOL - Sam, that's my thinking too! and I do love my time alone, I do as I please. If I don't feel like doing the dishes, I don't. I get up when I want to and stay up late if I feel like it. Except I have a few "obligations" so off I go to take my 89 yo friend to the garden center.....and knitting afterwards, she's a great crocheter too. Everyone have a great rest of the day! There's always tomorrow and things tend to get better with time--my motto anyway.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Julie, what lovely lace, you are certainly very talented. 
I have got not 1 but 3 doggie guests staying with me for a week! I must be mad thinking I can cope with 3 at the one time. 2 of them are Jack Russell's and the other is a retired greyhound, rather a large greyhound called Jet. The other 2 are called Ellie who is 5 years old and Poppy who will be 1 in July. Poppy has come into season which is making life a little more difficult. I am having to go out with her into the garden every time she wants out just in case a male dog catches her scent and manages to get into the garden. The bottom of the garden is secure but a dog would be able to get through from the property above me on the hillside. Poppy is so small she would not be able to jump over the wall to get out but I rather think a determined male dog could get it in! Fortunately Jet is rather elderly and is not interested - definitely do not want her to get 'caught' while with me!!
All of the dogs are fascinated by the rabbits and of course Jet is really fascinated as he was a racing dog so the hutch is firmly closed as is the door to the porch where the rabbits are.
I have had to set my mouse trap again today - I got a rather largish mouse this morning. I was up just after 7am for a glass of water and found the trap was successful. So there I was out to the rubbish bin in my night clothes! Then of course I just had to give the work top counters all a clean with disinfectant. It is very rare to get one mouse on its own so it has been re set. Ugh I hate having to do this but it is a necessary evil.
The dogs have all been out, had their bedtime treat as have the rabbits, so I am heading off to bed. May everyone have a good night/day wherever you are and that life treats you kindly as you deserve.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and C left about 30 minutes ago so they should be about half way home now. Had another good visit. Did Hobby Lobby, the bank, lunch, and Wally World. Sue joined us also so only one missing was Kathy. You were in my thoughts though Kathy! Bought a hula hoop and am going to use my growing stash of rug yarn and...make a rug! Not now but in the near future.
> 
> Got my Knitpicks Sunstruck needles in the mail today. :-D Love them! The don't seem quite a sharp as the harmony but still sharp enough for me. The lighter colored wood is great when working with dark yarn too. Really having a wonderful sale on them right now.
> 
> ...


I would have rathered be there with you ladies than sitting outside of B'ham waiting for the company to call. Which hasn't happened yet. Only have the ribbing to do on my shrug, then sewing up. Need to pull out the wingspan and work on it until I am out of yarn.

Did C like her presents you made?

Tell your DH that I said "Happy Birthday". Do we get to see a pic of him clean shaven?

Being single and alone does not mean you are lonely. I like my singleness. Would seem weird living with someone. Not saying that it might not happen but for now, I enjoy my life. I know if I ever get lonely, I can jump on here and be with friends. Or Skype my family.

Ate a quick supper of zucchini, cucumbers, apple and avocado chunks seasoned with lemon juice and a bit of tajin. Was tasty and filling. Maybe some soup later on if I get hungry.

Take care and i'll talk to you later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Silverowl. Hope all those with problems have some resolution soon. Am hoping to move from Devon to London area soon to be nearer my sons, now that my husband died. Will have to wait and see what more agents say before I can decide if it is possible. Meanwhile I am just knitting a scarf for my son, did one for a friend and my other son. With this weather I think I will have to learn to make an ark or an igloo! No snow but cold, wet and windy here.


Martina, my DD2 lives in London,as do her son & daughter. I drive up to visit quite often, so if you move there we could perhaps meet for a cuppa one day.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I must be really young if we are only as old as we remember.


I'm so young that I'm still learning to remember words!!

Tessa


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Martina, my DD2 lives in London,as do her son & daughter. I drive up to visit quite often, so if you move there we could perhaps meet for a cuppa one day.
> 
> Tessa


That would be lovely. I will let you know how things progress. It is always good to meet someone when you are in anew area. Thanks.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm so young that I'm still learning to remember words!!
> 
> Tessa


That is an excellent thought. I'll hang on to it---if I can remember it !!

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

It's nearly 1am & I've a long day ahead tomorrow, so I'd better close down & let Julian sleep. It's his DGS's 1st birthday & I've got a meeting in the evening.
Good night & God Bless as my Mummy used to say,

Tessa

Those are lovely pictures AZ. are the third & fourth ones what we know as an Oleander?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to stick to fresh bread.
> 
> By the way, although my path is not going to be smooth for some time, I have a friend calling by, in an hour- I have baked a loaf for her, as well as the wingspan, and am feeling a lot happier.
> To all who have been praying for us, my sincere thanks, please accept this as an individual response- my overwhelming response to stress these days is extreme tiredness, I am so glad to have the unconditional loving of the two dogs. Also my new/old neighbour, (Helen, the daughter, moved back a couple of weeks ago- she was talking to me for 1/4 of an hour last night, and that also felt good- Helen is 18)


Glad that you have a friend close by again!! So glad to see you back also!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ


WOW they are so nice, lovely pictures, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tessa

Those are lovely pictures AZ. are the third & fourth ones what we know as an Oleander?[/quote]

I think it is Chiliopsis linearis, Tessa, a native species of the desert southwest and on down into Mexico. I didn't find any connection to Oleander.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> especially lemon curd- I allow myself some, about once a year! I adore lemon curd tarts.
> 
> Rookie wishing you all the best for your trip to see your uncle!
> 
> I posted this on the lace Party, but thought I might show off here too- my lace pillow, with a Torchon Lace edging that I have had to cut the bobbins free from because it got thrown once, and very badly tangled.


Julie that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Woke up early, tried to go back to sleep but didn't. Ate breakfast and now I am tired. Debating about crawling back into bed.
> 
> ...


Plenty of time for birthday wishes as her day is not until Tuesday, LOL. We did some shopping, I bought yarn :shock: but have been wanting to start some Christmas presents and since I'm such a slow knitter figured I'd better get started sooner than later! I have yarns but when I first started knitting I didn't know how much to purchase so the yarns I"d love to use I only have one maybe 2 skeins of and of course I need at least 4 or 5 and they aren't on the shelves now. I found a beautiful aqua color in Love this Yarn and it should make a very pretty shawl for a friend. Also found a pretty violet variegated in I love this cotton..for another shawl, I am hoping to get this one made for a gift in August for a dear friend. 
It was a wonderful day filled with laughter and great friends!! I got to see Gwen's DH with his full beard, (it was nice and soft) then he went and shaved, I liked his beard but was also handsome with just the mustache. :thumbup: 
Hope to just curl up on my bed and knit for the next few days.. have so many things to complete!! Daniel may be back again this weekend, of course he is not sure as yet. But I am planning to hide away even if he does!! Well except for taking care of mom of course, LOL. 
Going to try to catch up reading... Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I would have rathered be there with you ladies than sitting outside of B'ham waiting for the company to call. Which hasn't happened yet. Only have the ribbing to do on my shrug, then sewing up. Need to pull out the wingspan and work on it until I am out of yarn.
> 
> Did C like her presents you made?
> 
> ...


Ask and ye shall receive Kathy...attached is a picture of Brantley (DH) clean shaven for his birthday today.

I haven't given C her present yet since her birthday isn't until next Thursday. I'll go up to their house then and given them to her. I'll post a picture of them also before I give them to her.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and C left about 30 minutes ago so they should be about half way home now. Had another good visit. Did Hobby Lobby, the bank, lunch, and Wally World. Sue joined us also so only one missing was Kathy. You were in my thoughts though Kathy! Bought a hula hoop and am going to use my growing stash of rug yarn and...make a rug! Not now but in the near future.
> 
> Got my Knitpicks Sunstruck needles in the mail today. :-D Love them! The don't seem quite a sharp as the harmony but still sharp enough for me. The lighter colored wood is great when working with dark yarn too. Really having a wonderful sale on them right now.
> 
> ...


You two are a perfect match as far as personalities, LOL.. He's a keeper for sure Gwen!! He told me about giving DD#3 an Alfalfa style hair do when she was a little girl.. LOL. You two are a fantastic couple.. so blessed to have you in our lives!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ


Very nice pictures Sandy. I always think of mesquite trees and being small and scraggly. this one looks larger. The desert willow is beautiful.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Could it be a place to store yarn?? Those round/cylinder oatmeal boxes always come in handy. I have a cylinder wine box that I keep my drop spindles in--never thought about making a cover for it--everyone just thinks I'm bringing wine until I open it.


I have knitting needles in my wine boxes, LOL.. need to reorganize them as Daniel took them off the shelf and they turned over.. he mixed all the sizes up.. :roll: Even have a short one that I have the DPN's stored in! I don't crochet but love the idea of the oatmeal box cover!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have knitting needles in my wine boxes, LOL.. need to reorganize them as Daniel took them off the shelf and they turned over.. he mixed all the sizes up.. :roll: Even have a short one that I have the DPN's stored in! I don't crochet but love the idea of the oatmeal box cover!!!


Are you as tired as I am tonight? I am beat!!! Had so much fun with you guys today. I am hopefully going to just relax the next couple of days too. Do have a date for a pedi with oldest DD tomorrow but that is relaxing.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I lived alone for a time, loved it for sure! Then mom moved in, Daniel came back from college, no more peace and quiet for sure! Then C moved here.. wanted mom and I here with her.. now I don't know how I managed without her mental support. She is a great friend, we each have our own time and know that we don't make plans for the other, but always include if they choose to come along. It works mainly because of respect and of course the friendship that we have had through many trying times together. She keeps me grounded and I send her rolling in laughter and silliness so it's a good balance. I love when I'm alone in the house, she feels the same, so we try to give each other the space they need. One major thing is we don't do anything we really don't feel like doing on a particular day. If it's a pajama day that is declared, then all participate!! I never had that luxury before.. so I'm loving it for sure!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> You two are a perfect match as far as personalities, LOL.. He's a keeper for sure Gwen!! He told me about giving DD#3 an Alfalfa style hair do when she was a little girl.. LOL. You two are a fantastic couple.. so blessed to have you in our lives!!


Thanks Marianne. I do plan on hangin' on to him!

And C is such a joy! You couldn't have a better friend to be a housemate. I am so glad to have met both of you and become friends. a true blessing and delight.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you as tired as I am tonight? I am beat!!! Had so much fun with you guys today. I am hopefully going to just relax the next couple of days too. Do have a date for a pedi with oldest DD tomorrow but that is relaxing.


Girlfriend tomorrow is definitely a pajama day here!!! I may walk out and retrieve the mail.. but that's about as strenuous as I plan to be!!!! ROFL. I guess it's the heat that got us, going from 38 F yesterday morning to almost 90 today.. geeze I feel like I ran a race!!! 
Hope DH had a fantastic birthday!!! Love his new look for sure!! 
I'm crashing early tonight also.. LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Marianne. I do plan on hangin' on to him!


ROFL.. good for you!!! Nice to have my new Sis and BIL.. be so happy together!! Major plus for us!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Girlfriend tomorrow is definitely a pajama day here!!! I may walk out and retrieve the mail.. but that's about as strenuous as I plan to be!!!! ROFL. I guess it's the heat that got us, going from 38 F yesterday morning to almost 90 today.. geeze I feel like I ran a race!!!
> Hope DH had a fantastic birthday!!! Love his new look for sure!!
> I'm crashing early tonight also.. LOL.


Yep, I will only get dressed to go for the pedi and them may put pjs back on when I get home. LOL I think you're right about the heat. I've had to turn on the living room fan it is so warm in here tonight. And tonight will definitely be an early on.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep, I will only get dressed to go for the pedi and them may put pjs back on when I get home. LOL I think you're right about the heat. I've had to turn on the living room fan it is so warm in here tonight. And tonight will definitely be an early on.


AC is running smoothly.. LOL. C won't have it any other way!!

Off to take mom her last bowl of strawberries and whipped cream and spend a bit of time with her. 
Rainbows and sunshine, moonbeams and stars to guide your way.. sweet dreams my KTP friends!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Plenty of time for birthday wishes as her day is not until Tuesday, LOL. We did some shopping, I bought yarn :shock: but have been wanting to start some Christmas presents and since I'm such a slow knitter figured I'd better get started sooner than later! I have yarns but when I first started knitting I didn't know how much to purchase so the yarns I"d love to use I only have one maybe 2 skeins of and of course I need at least 4 or 5 and they aren't on the shelves now. I found a beautiful aqua color in Love this Yarn and it should make a very pretty shawl for a friend. Also found a pretty violet variegated in I love this cotton..for another shawl, I am hoping to get this one made for a gift in August for a dear friend.
> It was a wonderful day filled with laughter and great friends!! I got to see Gwen's DH with his full beard, (it was nice and soft) then he went and shaved, I liked his beard but was also handsome with just the mustache. :thumbup:
> Hope to just curl up on my bed and knit for the next few days.. have so many things to complete!! Daniel may be back again this weekend, of course he is not sure as yet. But I am planning to hide away even if he does!! Well except for taking care of mom of course, LOL.
> Going to try to catch up reading... Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends!!!


Sounds like you have a plain, and so it should be. Do what makes you happy, 
And enjoy. YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and C left about 30 minutes ago so they should be about half way home now. Had another good visit. Did Hobby Lobby, the bank, lunch, and Wally World. Sue joined us also so only one missing was Kathy. You were in my thoughts though Kathy! Bought a hula hoop and am going to use my growing stash of rug yarn and...make a rug! Not now but in the near future.
> 
> Got my Knitpicks Sunstruck needles in the mail today. :-D Love them! The don't seem quite a sharp as the harmony but still sharp enough for me. The lighter colored wood is great when working with dark yarn too. Really having a wonderful sale on them right now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like big fun, shopping is always good, sure to put a smile on your face.
Rest well my friend, :-D


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beware, there is a troll on the main page, reported to admin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

martina said:


> Beware, there is a troll on the main page, reported to admin.


Educate me...what is a troll?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone who posts just to shock or stir up trouble. There were two and I have just read that admin have got rid of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

martina said:


> Someone who posts just to shock or stir up trouble. There were two and I have just read that admin have got rid of them.


ewwww....good they were exterminated!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> ewwww....good they were exterminated!


AMEN!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

martina said:


> Someone who posts just to shock or stir up trouble. There were two and I have just read that admin have got rid of them.


Their posts are still there unfortunately or they have made new ones. I have been having issues navigating the pages today with the page arrows wonder if that is part of the trolls? Are the just being obnoxious or actually trying to use viruses and infect the site?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> I was catching up too late to see the puffins. Have seen some rabbits....will keep on watching....thanks for the connection. I love these kinds of sites.
> 
> Of course....those who gave out jigsaw puzzle sites.....you're really making it "tough for me"!
> SOOO glad I am retired!
> ...


Have fun with puzzles and puffins. Hope you DH can get his pain managed and you get a diagnosis soon. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> This is funny Martina because I too would tell people I was 28--first off I was offended that they were asking in a group conversation but then after a while when my son turned 29 he said "mom I don't think anyone will believe you any more". But if someone asks other than for an official reason, I am 28 and a half.
> 
> Another funny story was when two cousins and I flew off to California to bring our aging Aunt Evelyn home. She had lived all her adult years in California but when we were going through her stuff to pack her up she started reminiscing and it brought many things to light. She and two of her older sisters had gone to California during WWII because of the factory work, one was an inspector of war planes, Evelyn worked at LA's water works and another was fascinated with the Hollywood life and had gotten into modeling and acting, she was quite beautiful with long blond hair. She had passed several years before and my Aunt Evelyn had some of her possessions and there was her sister's drivers license with her age 15 years younger than she actually was--now how did she manage that? and wouldn't it have affected her social security retirement? We just laughed and chalked it up to her vanity.


LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and C left about 30 minutes ago so they should be about half way home now. Had another good visit. Did Hobby Lobby, the bank, lunch, and Wally World. Sue joined us also so only one missing was Kathy. You were in my thoughts though Kathy! Bought a hula hoop and am going to use my growing stash of rug yarn and...make a rug! Not now but in the near future.
> 
> Tired now from being on the go all day. Today is DH's birthday. Step DD and her boyfriend will be joining us for dinner. DH wants hamburgers & fries so that's what he will get. Youngest DD took charge of making his birthday cake. He was home early from work so he finally got to meet Marianne and C. He then went and in stages shaved off the beard for the summer. He was so funny; came out first with mutton chops, then again with a huge handlebar mustache that he allowed DD to wax into the "correct" shape. Finally shave all but his regular size mustache. He's such a nut. He will grow the beard back when cold weather again visits the south.
> 
> ...


Glad you all had another great day together. Happy birthday DH, he sound like a character. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> The round containers that oatmeal comes in. I am covering it to give to my DGS Zack to store his rock collection in. Hopefully. My DS says that his wife put them in a baggie instead of leaving them on the shelf and Zack was none too happy about it. Hopefully this will appease both of them. Thought I posted a pick of one earlier but will do so again.


Neat idea! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Julie, what lovely lace, you are certainly very talented.
> I have got not 1 but 3 doggie guests staying with me for a week! I must be mad thinking I can cope with 3 at the one time. 2 of them are Jack Russell's and the other is a retired greyhound, rather a large greyhound called Jet. The other 2 are called Ellie who is 5 years old and Poppy who will be 1 in July. Poppy has come into season which is making life a little more difficult. I am having to go out with her into the garden every time she wants out just in case a male dog catches her scent and manages to get into the garden. The bottom of the garden is secure but a dog would be able to get through from the property above me on the hillside. Poppy is so small she would not be able to jump over the wall to get out but I rather think a determined male dog could get it in! Fortunately Jet is rather elderly and is not interested - definitely do not want her to get 'caught' while with me!!
> All of the dogs are fascinated by the rabbits and of course Jet is really fascinated as he was a  racing dog so the hutch is firmly closed as is the door to the porch where the rabbits are.
> I have had to set my mouse trap again today - I got a rather largish mouse this morning. I was up just after 7am for a glass of water and found the trap was successful. So there I was out to the rubbish bin in my night clothes! Then of course I just had to give the work top counters all a clean with disinfectant. It is very rare to get one mouse on its own so it has been re set. Ugh I hate having to do this but it is a necessary evil.
> The dogs have all been out, had their bedtime treat as have the rabbits, so I am heading off to bed. May everyone have a good night/day wherever you are and that life treats you kindly as you deserve.


Good luck with the dogs and the mice! Maybe dogs will help catch mice for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm so young that I'm still learning to remember words!!
> 
> Tessa


I have days like that. Today I picked Jamie up from college. She is finished for the summer. Means there are not many more days until London need to watch out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ


Lovely photos, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening to all. The troll postings are not good hope they get them off there. I did not open them up, worry about a virus plus they were disgusting. To bad there isn't a way to stop that or block it.
Gwen your DH is a keeper for sure, many more birthdays for you to celebrate together.
Julie so nice to see you back and you are still in my thoughts.
The weather is one wild topic, we just finally had the last snow drift melt Sat, yesterday was 90, and just 10miles from here a wild fire started that has consumed some 4000 acres so far. They think it will take a good week to get it to stop. No one was hurt but homes and buildings have burned. Many evacuated. With all the snow we had it is hard to believe it was that dry but it is. 
Hope all are well and sending good thoughts and hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ask and ye shall receive Kathy...attached is a picture of Brantley (DH) clean shaven for his birthday today.
> 
> I haven't given C her present yet since her birthday isn't until next Thursday. I'll go up to their house then and given them to her. I'll post a picture of them also before I give them to her.


Good photo DH. Now you can see his face again! LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ


Love the pictures. My holly hocks have yet to come up this year. One of my favorite garden flowers, when I was young I had a little garden and that was all I planted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> It's nearly 1am & I've a long day ahead tomorrow, so I'd better close down & let Julian sleep. It's his DGS's 1st birthday & I've got a meeting in the evening.
> Good night & God Bless as my Mummy used to say,
> 
> Tessa
> ...


Good night and sweet dreams. My Mummy used to say the same thing. She also told us to get up the wooden hill.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ask and ye shall receive Kathy...attached is a picture of Brantley (DH) clean shaven for his birthday today.
> 
> I haven't given C her present yet since her birthday isn't until next Thursday. I'll go up to their house then and given them to her. I'll post a picture of them also before I give them to her.


For some reason I thought it was today. Wish her happy birthday from me next Tuesday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Goodnight all, I have to be up in a few hours to go to embroiderers meeting. Time flies on here.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Plenty of time for birthday wishes as her day is not until Tuesday, LOL. We did some shopping, I bought yarn :shock: but have been wanting to start some Christmas presents and since I'm such a slow knitter figured I'd better get started sooner than later! I have yarns but when I first started knitting I didn't know how much to purchase so the yarns I"d love to use I only have one maybe 2 skeins of and of course I need at least 4 or 5 and they aren't on the shelves now. I found a beautiful aqua color in Love this Yarn and it should make a very pretty shawl for a friend. Also found a pretty violet variegated in I love this cotton..for another shawl, I am hoping to get this one made for a gift in August for a dear friend.
> It was a wonderful day filled with laughter and great friends!! I got to see Gwen's DH with his full beard, (it was nice and soft) then he went and shaved, I liked his beard but was also handsome with just the mustache. :thumbup:
> Hope to just curl up on my bed and knit for the next few days.. have so many things to complete!! Daniel may be back again this weekend, of course he is not sure as yet. But I am planning to hide away even if he does!! Well except for taking care of mom of course, LOL.
> Going to try to catch up reading... Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends!!!


I should get started, too but don't know what I will make. Everyone may get dishcloths this year, again. Lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have knitting needles in my wine boxes, LOL.. need to reorganize them as Daniel took them off the shelf and they turned over.. he mixed all the sizes up.. :roll: Even have a short one that I have the DPN's stored in! I don't crochet but love the idea of the oatmeal box cover!!!


I crocheted the last two but may try to knit one later. Crocheting is easy. Just one loop to contend with. Have Gwennie show you or I will when I see you next.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Went to a LYS today, they were having a sale, being new to yarns or I should say the more expensive ones I picked up some of the ones I have never used but ended up buying some of the ones I have used before. Need to step out of my comfort zone. Some were being charged by the oz. and didn't know if that was a good deal or not. So took my coupon and went to JoAnns and got the tried and true that were on sale. So all ended well. 
Did some dishcloths last Christmas and they were a hit so may do some more for this one, and then did a simple cowl for the nieces. 
Loved all the flower and tree pictures.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just read that you should *report* anything you see but never reply or quote reply .. There are lots and lots on the forum right now. Best to just not look for them or bother with them and let Admin deal with them. You can* report issue* but I imagine many people have done that. It could be one or more people using different names. they all joined from the sounds of things Today.
> 
> They are not just on main now. it appears as if they are hitting all of KP don't acknowledge them. Designer
> 
> Designer


Yes, the trolls keep adding new names to themselves and it is best not to post or respond to any of their postings and the new topics they post. One by one Admin is removing them. They have all joined today. Since I have posted the warning with the troll names, one of them has started a topic that is titled "ALERT 5mmdpns IS A TROLL". I am not worried as I expected that to happen. I have been around a lot longer than they have and the KP knows I dont do troll behavior. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, the trolls keep adding new names to themselves and it is best not to post or respond to any of their postings and the new topics they post. One by one Admin is removing them. They have all joined today. Since I have posted the warning with the troll names, one of them has started a topic that is titled "ALERT 5mmdpns IS A TROLL". I am not worried as I expected that to happen. I have been around a lot longer than they have and the KP knows I dont do troll behavior. Zoe


Interesting Zoe- I was just going to say the same thing to you as I see one of them has gotten upset at your posts warning everyone and has called you a troll. I believe we should let Admin handle it.

Tea Party members. I think we should all just leave KP alone, and don't go to their sites and warn about them. I would suggest we leave KP for tonight, at least i am --Best to not take them on. I did report them the first 3 I read but that is what they want us to do.

see you all tomorrow and I am quite sure they will have been dealt with.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Interesting Zoe- I was just going to say the same thing to you as I see one of them has gotten upset at your posts warning everyone and has called you a troll. I believe we should let Admin handle it.
> 
> Tea Party members. I think we should all just leave KP alone, and don't go to their sites and warn about them. I would suggest we leave KP for tonight, at least i am --Best to not take them on. I did report them the first 3 I read but that is what they want us to do.
> 
> see you all tomorrow and I am quite sure they will have been dealt with.


I suspect they are now stalking me and will post on all the posts that I have been to and that includes all the ones outside of the KTP. Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I saw a couple and just decided to wait until tomorrow to try and catch up...how ridiculous they are, and I'd never respond.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I had pajama day today! We have had rain off and on all day. I hope it continues for a few days as we are really in need. Be back tomorrow and hopefully the trolls will be gone!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw a couple and just decided to wait until tomorrow to try and catch up...how ridiculous they are, and I'd never respond.


Just another valid reason not to use our real names here nor post where we live. Zoe


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I'm so young that I'm still learning to remember words!!
> 
> Tessa


Excellent - another benefit of being a member of CRAFT! (Can't Remember A flippin' Thing).....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what beautiful trees - the desert willow is wonderful with the flowers. do they smell?

love hollihocks - i'm going to try and plant some this fall.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday brantley - i prefer the beard.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ask and ye shall receive Kathy...attached is a picture of Brantley (DH) clean shaven for his birthday today.
> 
> I haven't given C her present yet since her birthday isn't until next Thursday. I'll go up to their house then and given them to her. I'll post a picture of them also before I give them to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just by the by, I took a photo of my breakfast this morning- Mango- at a beautiful point of ripe- orange juice and lemon juice, squeezed, rye bread and marmite. Tonight it will be a cheese omelet with tomato on the side.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ


Just woke up to a sunny early morning and saw your photos posted here. They are really interesting; know hollyhocks of course, but we don't grow mesquite or desert willow so they seem so exotic to me. I spent most of yesterday in the garden, clearing enough to plant early potatoes, and removing brambles which get everywhere and grow fast, and reorganising the compost heaps. The robins love me for doing this and I had two coming in very close to me to collect grubs and insects. I just have to keep an eye out for the cats as I would hate them to catch a robin.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just by the by, I took a photo of my breakfast this morning- Mango- at a beautiful point of ripe- orange juice and lemon juice, squeezed, rye bread and marmite. Tonight it will be a cheese omelet with tomato on the side.


Ooh, Julie, you are making me hungry, and right now its 6am and I'm using DHs iPad in bed, with a cup of tea and a cat on my lap. Sun is streaming through the window and the swifts are squealing around in the sky. They only reappeared last week, a sign that summer is really coming soon. Today we are going to Alderney for a couple of days, so I will be grabbing my essentials and getting out by 10am at the latest. It only takes 15 min to fly Guernsey to Alderney but its approx. an hour door to door. 
Look after yourself, dear Julie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> happy birthday brantley - i prefer the beard.
> 
> sam


Well, you would, Sam!! Reminds me of an incident from many years ago when my DH's mum did not like him wearing a beard (along with a lot of curly hair, not quite Afro but definitely very curly). When he eventually shaved his beard she did not even notice for a whole day! He hasn't had a beard for many years, but the old pictures cause great hilarity when DD looks at them. She has never seen him with a beard except in the photos.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES. oleander is all over Arizona

All the resorts have huge oleander trees and bushes

Pontuf

ote=AZ Sticks]Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie wish I was in your kitchen ! Love this picture!
It's almost 11pm here in AZ and now I am craving a cheese omelet! With a fresh tomato .....perfect

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Just by the by, I took a photo of my breakfast this morning- Mango- at a beautiful point of ripe- orange juice and lemon juice, squeezed, rye bread and marmite. Tonight it will be a cheese omelet with tomato on the side.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

nope it's oleander! We can grow almost anything here including roses and tomatoes but not peonies or hydragena 

Pontuf



jheiens said:


> Tessa
> 
> Those are lovely pictures AZ. are the third & fourth ones what we know as an Oleander?


I think it is Chiliopsis linearis, Tessa, a native species of the desert southwest and on down into Mexico. I didn't find any connection to Oleander.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We also grow pecans, pomegranates, cotton, lemons, oranges, figs, olives, grapefruits right here in the middle of the desert! Amazing!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OK Julie because of your mention of cheese omelet DH and I are sharing a cheese plate with pretzel crackers in bed watching TV 11:16 pm
Life is good! No rules!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Julie!

Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OK Julie because of your mention of cheese omelet DH and I are sharing a cheese plate with pretzel crackers in bed watching TV 11:16 pm
> Life is good! No rules!


one of the advantages of being older!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just by the by, I took a photo of my breakfast this morning- Mango- at a beautiful point of ripe- orange juice and lemon juice, squeezed, rye bread and marmite. Tonight it will be a cheese omelet with tomato on the side.


Oh that looks delish!! He it is just barely after 5am and I am wanting breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am aware that there are many at the tea party, who have been concerned about Fale and me in the last few days. I don't want to reply individually other than to say how grateful I am for all prayers and comments of positive thoughts. My situation is unlikely to resolve quickly. But neither do I wish to dwell on the problems. I have long had a policy of 'least said, soonest mended' and I feel it applies to what has been happening to me, this last few days.
I intend to concentrate on my knitting, beading, and etc., and try to put things into the past.
It is about 9 pm, here- and really is time for me to go to bed- always early to bed, early to rise for me.
Again although this is not individual, please accept it as personal, to all who are wishing us well.
We have had a few more days of glorious Autumn, but the forecast is 7-10 days of rain. We need it, the water storage has risen from 61% to 70%, so there is need still for conservation.
There is apparently considerable concern about the suicide rate in the farming community.
Today the budget was read in Parliament.
I have not yet had the energy to try and get my head around such matters
Take care, everyone! God Bless, and a virtual hug for all in need.
Spider! how are things?
Rookie, hope you had a wonderful visit, and picnic.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should have added that while i enjoy living alone i do have some responsibilites which i gladly do. it's just that in living alone one's time is their own to do whatever with. it's pretty hard to bother someone when you are the only one around. lol
> 
> sam


I'm another one who appreciates and is selfish of her time. Even though my daughter moved in with me several years ago to help me since I'm limited physically, we both do as we please. But check with each other about our separate obligations and appointments. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - back from Dad's last night at 9PM - 1 beer and it was off to bed and I slept until 9AM!!! I have spent the day playing catch up as usual and everything is in pretty good shape except my laundry and KTP!!! So here are some pictures I took out at Dad's to hold you over until I get caught up - love to all - AZ


Thanks for the pictures. Since you didn't say otherwise, I'm assuming your Dad is doing fine. And that's always good.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ask and ye shall receive Kathy...attached is a picture of Brantley (DH) clean shaven for his birthday today.
> 
> I haven't given C her present yet since her birthday isn't until next Thursday. I'll go up to their house then and given them to her. I'll post a picture of them also before I give them to her.


happy birthday to your handsome Brantley!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am aware that there are many at the tea party, who have been concerned about Fale and me in the last few days. I don't want to reply individually other than to say how grateful I am for all prayers and comments of positive thoughts. My situation is unlikely to resolve quickly. But neither do I wish to dwell on the problems. I have long had a policy of 'least said, soonest mended' and I feel it applies to what has been happening to me, this last few days.
> I intend to concentrate on my knitting, beading, and etc., and try to put things into the past.
> It is about 9 pm, here- and really is time for me to go to bed- always early to bed, early to rise for me.
> Again although this is not individual, please accept it as personal, to all who are wishing us well.
> ...


Hi, Julie, so glad to see you posting again. Will still keep you in prayers. 
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am aware that there are many at the tea party, who have been concerned about Fale and me in the last few days. I don't want to reply individually other than to say how grateful I am for all prayers and comments of positive thoughts. My situation is unlikely to resolve quickly. But neither do I wish to dwell on the problems. I have long had a policy of 'least said, soonest mended' and I feel it applies to what has been happening to me, this last few days.


Thank you Julie, and we will respect your privacy in this matter. I am glad to be part of the support group you have as I am sure all the KTP is! Much love and prayers, Zoe 
PS Love the picture of your NZ breakfast!

On a new note, yesterday when I looked out my dining room window, I saw a partridge come strutting down to my back patio steps. She/he was checking out the sunflower seeds. I did get a few pictures of the bird but I dont know as to how they turned out yet. I will try posting them today if I can get the new camera figured out! Zoe 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ok, I got it figured out!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just by the by, I took a photo of my breakfast this morning- Mango- at a beautiful point of ripe- orange juice and lemon juice, squeezed, rye bread and marmite. Tonight it will be a cheese omelet with tomato on the side.


YUMMMMMM,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

One good thing about being out and about yesterday was that I missed the trolls!!!!

We had a wonderful time with my uncle - the weather was perfect and we were right near the channel for the Chain of Lakes in Wisconsin. So we sat outside and watched a heron and many geese and ducks venture into the yard to eat the bread scraps we tossed their way. My uncle was in good spirits and was getting around quite well with his walker. Lunch of chicken on the grill, Southern green beans, potato salad was excellent and of one his parishoners (whose house we were at) baked a rhubarb/strawberry pie which was delicious along with ice cream! Wonderful day and I think everyone left just a little more light hearted---even bought a Power Ball lottery on the way home since we were feeling so lucky (no winners).

Sam, the Almond Honey Bar recipe you posted earlier -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167266-1.html

is very good - I added some things and didn't get the ratio of wet versus dry ingredients quite right - so have a crumbly granola rather than a bar consistency...but sure is tasty. Had some for breakfast with my iced coffee so should be a boost for the day. I was able to pat the mixure into an 11 x 11 cake pan so will get about 15 bars from the batch rather than the 8 bars the recipe states.

I have quite alot of the raw ingredients still left so I'll be making this again.

Julie good to see you on here---prayers continuing. Zoe and Shirley --- thanks for helping to beat back the trolls! Time to get some yard and house cleaning done. Have a good day (evening) everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Julie, so glad to see you posting again. Will still keep you in prayers.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thanks, June! Appreciate that!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sam,

made my version of the chicken and rice dish. Used potato and leek soup and lessened the amount of water as soup not condensed. Absolutely delish. Only minor problem, the rice hadn't cooked. Thinking next time, cook rice separate and serve chicken over rice or precook rice until just before soft. Did put a pinch of mixed herbs into rice.

Off to bed now as it is after 10pm where I am. Have been popping into the puffin cams from time to time but have only seen sea birds, 2 bunnies and a quail.

Heather


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> YUMMMMMM,


It is all part of the deliberate attempt to increase the vegetables and fruit in my diet! So far my plan seems to be having a very positive effect on my INR result ( Warfarin level- blood thinner-) On Saturday even if wet I will be getting out with the stroller to walk a mile or there abouts- the idea being that I will be able to rest, when I need to


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Julie, and we will respect your privacy in this matter. I am glad to be part of the support group you have as I am sure all the KTP is! Much love and prayers, Zoe
> PS Love the picture of your NZ breakfast!
> 
> On a new note, yesterday when I looked out my dining room window, I saw a partridge come strutting down to my back patio steps. She/he was checking out the sunflower seeds. I did get a few pictures of the bird but I dont know as to how they turned out yet. I will try posting them today if I can get the new camera figured out! Zoe
> ...


Got the camera working obviously! The partridge looks like s/he is well camouflaged- I love the shot where s/he is looking at you!
Grateful for your friendship Zoe.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got the camera working obviously! The partridge looks like s/he is well camouflaged- I love the shot where s/he is looking at you!
> Grateful for your friendship Zoe.


Julie, you are a sister of my heart and I love you for it!

The colors did not turn out as brilliant/vibrant as they really were on the bird. But I am satisfied as to how they turned out. It was my first pictures with this new camera. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all part of the deliberate attempt to increase the vegetables and fruit in my diet! So far my plan seems to be having a very positive effect on my INR result ( Warfarin level- blood thinner-) On Saturday even if wet I will be getting out with the stroller to walk a mile or there abouts- the idea being that I will be able to rest, when I need to


You have chosen the best way, I love fruits in the AM, to start my day. Veg are good any time. LOL there was a time when I would not think about fruit or veg, anytime,  but have found that eating a good diet is the better sometimes then Meds. So keep eating good it will also help your stat of mind. 
Love you Girl, stay strong you are teaching me how to be thanks.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Coffee in hand, ready to start my day, blessing to all for the new day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One good thing about being out and about yesterday was that I missed the trolls!!!!
> 
> We had a wonderful time with my uncle - the weather was perfect and we were right near the channel for the Chain of Lakes in Wisconsin. So we sat outside and watched a heron and many geese and ducks venture into the yard to eat the bread scraps we tossed their way. My uncle was in good spirits and was getting around quite well with his walker. Lunch of chicken on the grill, Southern green beans, potato salad was excellent and of one his parishoners (whose house we were at) baked a rhubarb/strawberry pie which was delicious along with ice cream! Wonderful day and I think everyone left just a little more light hearted---even bought a Power Ball lottery on the way home since we were feeling so lucky (no winners).
> 
> ...


Dear Rookie, I wish I could eat 'health bars' still- but with my silly 'gagging reflex' I am unable to use my false teeth when eating, and believe me I did try! The recipe sounds so scrumptious!
So glad the visit with your uncle was good!
I will shortly be able to do my tax return, which will determine how long I can be in Sydney in September, so that will be helpful information.
I really appreciate your support! And thank you for the prayers- life goes on, and has to get better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, you are a sister of my heart and I love you for it!
> 
> The colors did not turn out as brilliant/vibrant as they really were on the bird. But I am satisfied as to how they turned out. It was my first pictures with this new camera. Zoe


I am interested to know what sort of zoom it has- did you use it?
I have a photo of a ptarmigan in my files which I must locate one day and post- not my shot, but lovely, and when one looks carefully one can see the young birds...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> You have chosen the best way, I love fruits in the AM, to start my day. Veg are good any time. LOL there was a time when I would not think about fruit or veg, anytime,  but have found that eating a good diet is the better sometimes then Meds. So keep eating good it will also help your stat of mind.
> Love you Girl, stay strong you are teaching me how to be thanks.


(((((hugs)))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you could eat this since it's basically cereal/granola and not a crunchy or chewy bar --- I had it sprinkled on my yogurt for breakfast and may have it for lunch also sprinkled on ripe banana. The 5-2 diet is finally showing some results and I'm down 5 lbs....need to keep up the effort in keeping track of calories and keep getting more exercise.

Good to hear your fighting spirit returning --- hope the tax situation goes well....I was so hoping to win the lottery -- but no one did so the jackpot is even bigger...maybe will buy another ticket.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Rookie, I wish I could eat 'health bars' still- but with my silly 'gagging reflex' I am unable to use my false teeth when eating, and believe me I did try! The recipe sounds so scrumptious!
> So glad the visit with your uncle was good!
> I will shortly be able to do my tax return, which will determine how long I can be in Sydney in September, so that will be helpful information.
> I really appreciate your support! And thank you for the prayers- life goes on, and has to get better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There has been no word for a bit from Spider- is anyone in contact with her? Continuing to keep her and DH in prayer.

I am going to make a cuppa- then must get back to bed- it is Friday here, (just) and the suggestion has just been made that I might meet up with a KP'er (local) for coffee, on Tuesday. Auckland is NOT a compact city, and by public transport it can be a bit of a mission getting around- especially with the ongoing up-grading of the train system, which means many weekends one must instead go by bus... not a grumble, just statement of fact- I am glad to live so close to both systems. I chose long ago to use public transport on the assumption that the only way to get it working was to use it...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just want to stop in and say hello. DH is working on his book on the computer so I won't be on much but I remember you all in my prayers and think of you all over the world. When I do get on I will try and go through the pages quickly to see the photos. Hope you are all well. Big Hugs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Just want to stop in and say hello. DH is working on his book on the computer so I won't be on much but I remember you all in my prayers and think of you all over the world. When I do get on I will try and go through the pages quickly to see the photos. Hope you are all well. Big Hugs.


Right back at you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think you could eat this since it's basically cereal/granola and not a crunchy or chewy bar --- I had it sprinkled on my yogurt for breakfast and may have it for lunch also sprinkled on ripe banana. The 5-2 diet is finally showing some results and I'm down 5 lbs....need to keep up the effort in keeping track of calories and keep getting more exercise.
> 
> Good to hear your fighting spirit returning --- hope the tax situation goes well....I was so hoping to win the lottery -- but no one did so the jackpot is even bigger...maybe will buy another ticket.


Right! I must give it a try- I am a great fan of granola and yoghurt- I like Greek best.
Saturday's outing is partly an attempt to get into the right state of mind to exercise I feel that should help the hipline! 
It feels a bit geriatric to use the stroller but I do need to get out and about- and I think it will work- the situation has not been good ever since my hernia operation when my sacro iliac nerve got damaged, in 2010.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just want to stop in and say hello. DH is working on his book on the computer so I won't be on much but I remember you all in my prayers and think of you all over the world. When I do get on I will try and go through the pages quickly to see the photos. Hope you are all well. Big Hugs.


(((((hugs ))))) for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Rookie, just one ingredient I don't understand! Not sure what turbinado sugar could be?

wondering if it might be like the Muscovado sugar we get- that is very dark and sort of like molasses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just by the by, I took a photo of my breakfast this morning- Mango- at a beautiful point of ripe- orange juice and lemon juice, squeezed, rye bread and marmite. Tonight it will be a cheese omelet with tomato on the side.


That looks so yummy. I'll be right over!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am interested to know what sort of zoom it has- did you use it?
> I have a photo of a ptarmigan in my files which I must locate one day and post- not my shot, but lovely, and when one looks carefully one can see the young birds...


I did use the zoom lens on this camera. It is just a small digital camera. I need to increase the zoom next time. I was just afraid that the target would be too blurry if I zoomed in on the bird any further.
The ptarmigan is a pretty bird. When I lived up in Northern Manitoba, we would see them frequently. They are a good tasty bird for the table! 
Spider posted yesterday. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, you are a sister of my heart and I love you for it!
> 
> The colors did not turn out as brilliant/vibrant as they really were on the bird. But I am satisfied as to how they turned out. It was my first pictures with this new camera. Zoe


I was going to ask if the bird was a partridge when I got caught up but see Julie identified it. Nice photos.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was going to ask if the bird was a partridge when I got caught up but see Julie identified it. Nice photos.


It is our Northwestern Ontario partridge which is properly known as a ruffled grouse. It is a male. These ones that I posted below are of the ptarmigan. I did not take these photos. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I did use the zoom lens on this camera. It is just a small digital camera. I need to increase the zoom next time. I was just afraid that the target would be too blurry if I zoomed in on the bird any further.
> The ptarmigan is a pretty bird. When I lived up in Northern Manitoba, we would see them frequently. They are a good tasty bird for the table!
> Spider posted yesterday. Zoe


did she mention, has there been any forward progress?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was going to ask if the bird was a partridge when I got caught up but see Julie identified it. Nice photos.


Not really!!!!! I was talking of a different species I happen to have rather a lovely shot of- but it will take a bit of digging to access it.
How are you Gwen? I must get back to bed, now I have finished my 'coffee'.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> did she mention, has there been any forward progress?


I dont recall Spider posting about it. Just that she appreciated the prayers. She went to her LYS to go shopping! Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is our Northwestern Ontario partridge which is properly known as a ruffled grouse. It is a male. These ones that I posted below are of the ptarmigan. I did not take these photos. Zoe


Beautiful photos, like birds too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> For some reason I thought it was today. Wish her happy birthday from me next Tuesday.


I can do that.. LOL.. be safe out there.. not sure where you are but have some bad weather headed our way.. stay low and dry!! Keeping you in our prayers always as you travel!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just by the by, I took a photo of my breakfast this morning- Mango- at a beautiful point of ripe- orange juice and lemon juice, squeezed, rye bread and marmite. Tonight it will be a cheese omelet with tomato on the side.


Looks delicious.. I've never had mango, I did take a taste years ago when I was making Mango ice cream, but was in such a rush I have forgotten the flavor, LOL. Guess I should pick one up today at the grocery and give it a try again!! I love tomato served with an omelet, just very tasty!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am aware that there are many at the tea party, who have been concerned about Fale and me in the last few days. I don't want to reply individually other than to say how grateful I am for all prayers and comments of positive thoughts. My situation is unlikely to resolve quickly. But neither do I wish to dwell on the problems. I have long had a policy of 'least said, soonest mended' and I feel it applies to what has been happening to me, this last few days.
> I intend to concentrate on my knitting, beading, and etc., and try to put things into the past.
> It is about 9 pm, here- and really is time for me to go to bed- always early to bed, early to rise for me.
> Again although this is not individual, please accept it as personal, to all who are wishing us well.
> ...


{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} Love you lady!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Need to be off here and getting ready to once again go to the pharmacy for mom's pills also have a longggggggggg list for the grocery as we haven't made our usual 2 time a week trip in awhile. The cupboard is bare of the basics so really looking at a full basket this week, LOL. 
Love the pictures of the birds, (not going to attempt to spell them  ) they reminded me to add more bird seed to my list of supplies. 
Not sure why but I've been feeling very sad lately.. doing my best to shake it of course, then C this morning reminded me that I have not had my knitting in my hands since Friday!!!! Gee.. that could be the issue!!!! Bought some pretty yarn yesterday for a summer weight shawl, so will cast that on after I finish putting mom's bear cub together!! Yes, will post picture when he is ready for the public eye, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Have a wonderful day/evening.. know that I keep you all in prayers.. 
Wishing you Rainbows and sunshine.. Moonbeams and stars to guide your path.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Right back at you


Good to see you, Angora....will be thinking of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My uncle used the seat/walker when we were wandering around the monastery grounds. It helped for when he wanted to just sit a spell or give him more stability over uneven ground. He zipped along quite well with it and I think it's a good idea for you to use/have with you until you're feeling stronger.

Have fun on your outing. I'm looking forward to seeing more lace. I've been seeing more and mroe on needle felting and I think that's something I want to try---I'll do some research at the MW Stitches Show in August. I have plenty of other items to finish before then!



Lurker 2 said:


> Right! I must give it a try- I am a great fan of granola and yoghurt- I like Greek best.
> Saturday's outing is partly an attempt to get into the right state of mind to exercise I feel that should help the hipline!
> It feels a bit geriatric to use the stroller but I do need to get out and about- and I think it will work- the situation has not been good ever since my hernia operation when my sacro iliac nerve got damaged, in 2010.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a raw sugar --- I found it with the other sugars in the baking aisle of the grocery store, but original recipe indicated that it might be with the organic foods in the health food aisle...it can be substitued with brown sugar---I wouldn't necessarily buy the whole bag of the special sugar unless you were going to make this recipe for an army. I plan on making some for the family reunion --so will be making several batches. I figured this would be good thing to have on the counter for people to take along for all the hiking, etc. we'll be doing.

I put in wheat germ, flax seed, chia seeds, Grape Nuts cereal, and craisins along with the other stated ingredients. I had peanut butter and soy butter on hand so used that instead of the almond butter and that worked out fine. If I see almond butter somewhere, I'll pick it up for the next batches...but I think you can put anything you want in this mixture. I just have to play with the ratio of honey/butters to the dry ingredients to get it to the consistency I want.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Rookie, just one ingredient I don't understand! Not sure what turbinado sugar could be?
> 
> wondering if it might be like the Muscovado sugar we get- that is very dark and sort of like molasses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw some puffins walking around via the webcan feed --- so very cool and fun to watch them peak out of their nests and then disappear again.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

There are a lot of Puffins and rabbits on the webcam this morning.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My uncle used the seat/walker when we were wandering around the monastery grounds. It helped for when he wanted to just sit a spell or give him more stability over uneven ground. He zipped along quite well with it and I think it's a good idea for you to use/have with you until you're feeling stronger.
> 
> Have fun on your outing. I'm looking forward to seeing more lace. I've been seeing more and mroe on needle felting and I think that's something I want to try---I'll do some research at the MW Stitches Show in August. I have plenty of other items to finish before then!


Last year thats where my mom got interested in needle felting and she has been doing some interesting things! She has notbeen able to get into knitting or crocheting.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

All caught up, 
Marianne I'm still in Birmingham. it's been a very slow week for me work wise but I'm trying not to stress over it. They will come when they come. Hopefully today, or I may move up to Nashville tonight. At least I get knitting done. I am almost done with the ribbing on my shrug. I need to go to the store to get some more fresh fruits and vegetables.

Julie, your breakfast puts mine shame. Most days I have oatmeal and a fruit cup. What I'd give to have some fresh homemade bread. Stay strong, dear, you're in my thoughts often.

Nice photos of the birds. It reminded me of that I have to get a battery and new charger for my camera. Trip to Best Buy is in my future.

Caring thoughts and good wishes to all. Talk to you all this evening.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's a joke for the day:
> 
> While driving his usual route a traffic officer noticed a woman knitting while she was driving. He followed her for a while then drove along side, lowered his window and yelled "pullover". The woman looked over at him, smiled and said, "no socks".


I like it! funny!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Need to be off here and getting ready to once again go to the pharmacy for mom's pills also have a longggggggggg list for the grocery as we haven't made our usual 2 time a week trip in awhile. The cupboard is bare of the basics so really looking at a full basket this week, LOL.
> Love the pictures of the birds, (not going to attempt to spell them  ) they reminded me to add more bird seed to my list of supplies.
> Not sure why but I've been feeling very sad lately.. doing my best to shake it of course, then C this morning reminded me that I have not had my knitting in my hands since Friday!!!! Gee.. that could be the issue!!!! Bought some pretty yarn yesterday for a summer weight shawl, so will cast that on after I finish putting mom's bear cub together!! Yes, will post picture when he is ready for the public eye, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Have a wonderful day/evening.. know that I keep you all in prayers..
> Wishing you Rainbows and sunshine.. Moonbeams and stars to guide your path.


Get to knitting Girl, can't Waite for the showing if the bear. LOL LOL
Take care traveling mercy while shopping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks yummy myfanwy - especially the mango.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just by the by, I took a photo of my breakfast this morning- Mango- at a beautiful point of ripe- orange juice and lemon juice, squeezed, rye bread and marmite. Tonight it will be a cheese omelet with tomato on the side.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! I am feeling better - hooray! Got my new glasses yesterday and the headaches, neck/eye strain are finally behind me (I hope). 

My avatar has changed from the illusion dragonfly dishcloth to my big hair-made up face-fancy dress wearing picture of me from my son's wedding in September, 2011. I figured it was time for a change 

Not to dwell on all things bad, but just an update, my calcium level came back high, as did the cholesterol (that has been creeping up despite my best efforts with my diet - even though I do post 'naughty' desserts). The statin drug and I are getting along pretty well...a bit of dizziness now and then but then I am kind of "delicate" where meds are concerned. My brother had to have a node on his para-thyroid removed back in his 50's and this cured his high calcium levels...this may be in my future as well...don't know anything just yet. Bloodwork will be repeated at the end of next week and then we will see if things are the same or not. As my mom used to say, "It's always something!" 

I feel much better and the rest is just stuff to get used to, I guess. 

On a MUCH brighter note, I think I found the pattern that I want to use for the yarn my friend brought back for me from Peru. It was a free pattern on Ravelry called Verde Al Sol. I am hoping to use the blue for the more solid knit part and the purple for the lacy part...or if the right to change my mind kicks in, maybe it will be purple up top and the blue on the bottom  

Hope you all are well...Thinking of you, Julie, and Spider too!!! BIG HUGS to you all 

Catch ya later!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tns - my computer rebooted last night after downloading some updates - while i was asleep - grrrrr - and i lost the bird site you gave us - could you please repeat the site for me please.

sam



TNS said:


> Just woke up to a sunny early morning and saw your photos posted here. They are really interesting; know hollyhocks of course, but we don't grow mesquite or desert willow so they seem so exotic to me. I spent most of yesterday in the garden, clearing enough to plant early potatoes, and removing brambles which get everywhere and grow fast, and reorganising the compost heaps. The robins love me for doing this and I had two coming in very close to me to collect grubs and insects. I just have to keep an eye out for the cats as I would hate them to catch a robin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of a plane makes a short hop like that?

sam



TNS said:


> Ooh, Julie, you are making me hungry, and right now its 6am and I'm using DHs iPad in bed, with a cup of tea and a cat on my lap. Sun is streaming through the window and the swifts are squealing around in the sky. They only reappeared last week, a sign that summer is really coming soon. Today we are going to Alderney for a couple of days, so I will be grabbing my essentials and getting out by 10am at the latest. It only takes 15 min to fly Guernsey to Alderney but its approx. an hour door to door.
> Look after yourself, dear Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would never leave the house if something happened to my beard.

sam



TNS said:


> Well, you would, Sam!! Reminds me of an incident from many years ago when my DH's mum did not like him wearing a beard (along with a lot of curly hair, not quite Afro but definitely very curly). When he eventually shaved his beard she did not even notice for a whole day! He hasn't had a beard for many years, but the old pictures cause great hilarity when DD looks at them. She has never seen him with a beard except in the photos.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> tns - my computer rebooted last night after downloading some updates - while i was asleep - grrrrr - and i lost the bird site you gave us - could you please repeat the site for me please.
> 
> sam


Not TNS but here it is, Sam. http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/ I was checking it out just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> tns - my computer rebooted last night after downloading some updates - while i was asleep - grrrrr - and i lost the bird site you gave us - could you please repeat the site for me please.
> 
> sam


Sam it is <http://burhou.livingisland.co.uk>


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures - thank you for sharing five - i see there was no snow in your pictures - yeah!

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Julie, and we will respect your privacy in this matter. I am glad to be part of the support group you have as I am sure all the KTP is! Much love and prayers, Zoe
> PS Love the picture of your NZ breakfast!
> 
> On a new note, yesterday when I looked out my dining room window, I saw a partridge come strutting down to my back patio steps. She/he was checking out the sunflower seeds. I did get a few pictures of the bird but I dont know as to how they turned out yet. I will try posting them today if I can get the new camera figured out! Zoe
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Not TNS but here it is, Sam. http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/ I was checking it out just a few minutes ago.


as they say- Gt minds think alike!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I am feeling better - hooray! Got my new glasses yesterday and the headaches, neck/eye strain are finally behind me (I hope).
> 
> My avatar has changed from the illusion dragonfly dishcloth to my big hair-made up face-fancy dress wearing picture of me from my son's wedding in September, 2011. I figured it was time for a change
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling better, missed you,  that's right be a free spirit, do your thing.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> LOL - Sam, that's my thinking too! and I do love my time alone, I do as I please. If I don't feel like doing the dishes, I don't. I get up when I want to and stay up late if I feel like it. Except I have a few "obligations" so off I go to take my 89 yo friend to the garden center.....and knitting afterwards, she's a great crocheter too. Everyone have a great rest of the day! There's always tomorrow and things tend to get better with time--my motto anyway.


Like being retired.....get up when I want...or not. Like you Ask4j....maybe I'll do the dishes, and maybe I won't. I won't cook until the sink & kitchen are clean, so I do get "motivated" to do the dishes at some point. DH is retired, too...so we both move at our own pace, sometimes each to our own drummer. It's fun.
:thumbup: Carol (IL)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Patches!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad they were good - i haven't made them yet but plan on doing so.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> One good thing about being out and about yesterday was that I missed the trolls!!!!
> 
> We had a wonderful time with my uncle - the weather was perfect and we were right near the channel for the Chain of Lakes in Wisconsin. So we sat outside and watched a heron and many geese and ducks venture into the yard to eat the bread scraps we tossed their way. My uncle was in good spirits and was getting around quite well with his walker. Lunch of chicken on the grill, Southern green beans, potato salad was excellent and of one his parishoners (whose house we were at) baked a rhubarb/strawberry pie which was delicious along with ice cream! Wonderful day and I think everyone left just a little more light hearted---even bought a Power Ball lottery on the way home since we were feeling so lucky (no winners).
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wondered about the rice cooking busyworkerbee - i'm wondering if more liquid would help. glad you enjoyed it. i love potato and leek soup.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sam,
> 
> made my version of the chicken and rice dish. Used potato and leek soup and lessened the amount of water as soup not condensed. Absolutely delish. Only minor problem, the rice hadn't cooked. Thinking next time, cook rice separate and serve chicken over rice or precook rice until just before soft. Did put a pinch of mixed herbs into rice.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wondered about the rice cooking busyworkerbee - i'm wondering if more liquid would help. glad you enjoyed it. i love potato and leek soup.
> 
> sam


I made the Asian chicken last night too and my rice didn't get done either...thought it was because I subbed brown rice for the white. No problems...chicken was done so I pulled it off the top and put the rice/broccoli/liquid in a pot and simmered it until done...it was very tasty!!!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I am feeling better - hooray! Got my new glasses yesterday and the headaches, neck/eye strain are finally behind me (I hope).
> 
> My avatar has changed from the illusion dragonfly dishcloth to my big hair-made up face-fancy dress wearing picture of me from my son's wedding in September, 2011. I figured it was time for a change
> 
> ...


I love your avatar!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - what a pretty face to put a name to - thanks for posting it. sending heaps of healing energy your way. the summer weather will soon have you feeling in the pink again.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello! I am feeling better - hooray! Got my new glasses yesterday and the headaches, neck/eye strain are finally behind me (I hope).
> 
> My avatar has changed from the illusion dragonfly dishcloth to my big hair-made up face-fancy dress wearing picture of me from my son's wedding in September, 2011. I figured it was time for a change
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks katynore. by the way - are you up for another yarn hop in august?

sam



KatyNora said:


> Not TNS but here it is, Sam. http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/ I was checking it out just a few minutes ago.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have fun with puzzles and puffins. Hope you DH can get his pain managed and you get a diagnosis soon. :thumbup:


Thanks, Sugarsugar. For now, not really painful, just loss of strength. Climbing stairs is tough! Especially since we live in a 4-floor townhouse! Each morning we make sure we have what we need for the day before we descend!  We're hangin' in!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - i think tns should stand on the shore of the island across the way and wave so we could see her. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam it is <http://burhou.livingisland.co.uk>


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are getting me hungary for chicken - might just have to make this.

sam



gottastch said:


> I made the Asian chicken last night too and my rice didn't get done either...thought it was because I subbed brown rice for the white. No problems...chicken was done so I pulled it off the top and put the rice/broccoli/liquid in a pot and simmered it until done...it was very tasty!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi is threatening me with dire consequences so i am off to the doctor at four this afternoon. my ankle where i wacked it on the bleachers about ten days ago is - what should i say - that the leg and foot are swollen about twice the normal size - it is slightly sore - it's a little red - i think given enough time it would heal - you know how these things are.

i probably wouldn't have gone except the doctor's office called yesterday to remind me that i already had an appointment for today. good they called - i had forgotten and it wasn't on my calendar. 

i'm in the pink of health so i shouldn't be there very long. see all you you a little later.

as an aside - we are having another beautiful blue sky sunshiney warm day - beautiful - have windows and door open - so nice to have the warm air wafting through. the animals seem to enjoy it also since they are zoonked out laying all over the place - i do puzzle over how cats can really rest when their butt in on the floor - there is a twist in the middle and their head is upside down.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures - thank you for sharing five - i see there was no snow in your pictures - yeah!
> 
> sam


Yah, there is just a bit of snow "banks" along the north sides of the house and in the ditches where the sun does not shine through the day. hahaha, those will disappear too! Do you get wild birds in your "backyard" too? or does your domestic animals take care of that? Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi is threatening me with dire consequences so i am off to the doctor at four this afternoon. my ankle where i wacked it on the bleachers about ten days ago is - what should i say - that the leg and foot are swollen about twice the normal size - it is slightly sore - it's a little red - i think given enough time it would heal - you know how these things are.
> 
> i probably wouldn't have gone except the doctor's office called yesterday to remind me that i already had an appointment for today. good they called - i had forgotten and it wasn't on my calendar.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for you to be all totally in the pink of health right from the tip of your head to the ends of your toes! Zoe


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have just read all the pages I had missed so now I am up to date ..
RookieRetiree that angel cake with lemon drizzle sounds lovely .Could you post the recipe sometime?My weakness is cake.
SouthernGal,many years ago I had a penpal living in Arkansas and as we were doll collectors we exchanged dolls,The doll she sent me was a apple head doll made with a real apple, he said it was a tradition of that state to make them.. I can remember she sent me little dolls made from acorn cups too. 
Our weather has improved today so I hope that summer is on its way,
I hope Sam that your ankle isn't serious and that it will soon mend.Look after yourself.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My uncle used the seat/walker when we were wandering around the monastery grounds. It helped for when he wanted to just sit a spell or give him more stability over uneven ground. He zipped along quite well with it and I think it's a good idea for you to use/have with you until you're feeling stronger.
> 
> Have fun on your outing. I'm looking forward to seeing more lace. I've been seeing more and mroe on needle felting and I think that's something I want to try---I'll do some research at the MW Stitches Show in August. I have plenty of other items to finish before then!


I use a walker most of the time. Being able to sit when necessary is a BIG boone. I also, when the way is smooth enough, I sit and roll backwards. Sometimes I can get up a good head of steam! Kinda' fun.
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to have my uncle try that....I'm sure he'd get a kick out of it -- only as long as he doesn't start zooming through the corridors in the monastary!



cmaliza said:


> I use a walker most of the time. Being able to sit when necessary is a BIG boone. I also, when the way is smooth enough, I sit and roll backwards. Sometimes I can get up a good head of steam! Kinda' fun.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Whew! Caught up again! I wonder how everyone can stay caught up. I'm just a slow reader. Learning the double click to get back to my page has been a great help!

We are packing today for a stint along the southern shores of Lake Erie..spending time in Ohio. doing some cat-sitting for my son in Cleveland, and getting ready for a partial family gathering around Memorial Day.
I may not get back to this tea party....will meet up at the next one. Watch out for those trolls! Yuck! When I sign on I go straight to the tea party, not going through the main page, so I missed them. Not cute, most annoying....wonder what their (his/her) motivation/purpose is? I'm glad to ignore them.
Hugs & best wishes to all...later!
Carol (IL)


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> as they say- Gt minds think alike!


Well, I'm flattered to be in such good company.  By the way, I'm truly impressed by your bobbin lace work. I don't think I'd ever have that much patience.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks katynore. by the way - are you up for another yarn hop in august?
> 
> sam


*OH YEAH!!!!* I'll have to justify it as being my birthday gift to myself :lol: 'cause there's no way I can convince anyone that I actually *need* more yarn. Yeah, that'll work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Well, I'm flattered to be in such good company.  By the way, I'm truly impressed by your bobbin lace work. I don't think I'd ever have that much patience.


It just is something I really enjoy- from making the spangles, to following the cross overs, to weave the threads, and the satisfaction of seeing the design come to life around the pins. Mum had me weave a scarf at 6, maybe I should credit her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popped in to see what everyone was doing. So tired today. Sounds like everyone is having a pretty good day. Sam take care of that ankle! I'm off to nap again now. Will see you folks later.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I am feeling better - hooray! Got my new glasses yesterday and the headaches, neck/eye strain are finally behind me (I hope).
> 
> My avatar has changed from the illusion dragonfly dishcloth to my big hair-made up face-fancy dress wearing picture of me from my son's wedding in September, 2011. I figured it was time for a change
> 
> ...


Nice to put a beautiful face with a name! Great picture,. I understand the delicate where meds are concerned, i am the same way. Doesnt take much to get an effect.

Love the shawl you have chosen and have saved it to my stuff in Ravelry. Please show a picture when your done midway.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam hope its nothing serious with your ankle.

Gwenie get a good nap in and come back refreshed.

Lurker my Granny put off using her walker with a seat as long as she could, once she used it she couldnt figure out why she waited.

Went to Bloomington yesterday with mom and her friend. Went to chiropractor for treatment I think from sitting in recliner so much, bodyu isnt used to that. I am adjusting slowly to doing what i want when i want without working. Dont know what i will do when I have to go back. DH and I have opposite schedules a lot over the years so we are used to working around each other and spending time together when we can.

Mom and her friend visiting from Vegas came and helped clean the house today. We are having a family dinner Sunday to celebrate DGS and DH s birthdays last month, just a little late. Everyone is bringing something so no real vooking to do. I am making beans in crock pot and ordered bday cakes from local lady who does a wonderful job. Well, I am wiped out do going to knit and catch up on tv fir a bit.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been no word for a bit from Spider- is anyone in contact with her? Continuing to keep her and DH in prayer.
> 
> I am going to make a cuppa- then must get back to bed- it is Friday here, (just) and the suggestion has just been made that I might meet up with a KP'er (local) for coffee, on Tuesday. Auckland is NOT a compact city, and by public transport it can be a bit of a mission getting around- especially with the ongoing up-grading of the train system, which means many weekends one must instead go by bus... not a grumble, just statement of fact- I am glad to live so close to both systems. I chose long ago to use public transport on the assumption that the only way to get it working was to use it...


I see Brisbane isn't the only city to do rail maintenance on weekends. I like to go to some distant k&n for k4bn but only if I can get a train so some months I cannot get to a weekend one at ayarn store. It is much cheaper to go by train than to use fuel and drive. Gives me more funds for yummy yarn from there.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:



> i wondered about the rice cooking busyworkerbee - i'm wondering if more liquid would help. glad you enjoyed it. i love potato and leek soup.
> 
> sam


Thinking might put in same amount of fluid but use prepared rice like a packet of mcrowave rice instead of completely raw. We will see.

Heather


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I see Brisbane isn't the only city to do rail maintenance on weekends. I like to go to some distant k&n for k4bn but only if I can get a train so some months I cannot get to a weekend one at ayarn store. It is much cheaper to go by train than to use fuel and drive. Gives me more funds for yummy yarn from there.


I guess it makes sense- because it avoids upsetting the arrangements of people going to work, assuming more are Monday to Friday workers. I usually seem to need the trains at the weekend- so it has been really disruptive- the up-grading has been going on for about three years now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

In U.K. There is work on the railways every weekend, bank holiday too. We know why it is, but it gets very annoying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> In U.K. There is work on the railways every weekend, bank holiday too. We know why it is, but it gets very annoying.


at least I have discovered there is an earlier bus than I had realised- I guess I had never used it because most shops I would be going to don't open till 9 am. So the walker idea can wait until the weather is better.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Nice to put a beautiful face with a name! Great picture,. I understand the delicate where meds are concerned, i am the same way. Doesnt take much to get an effect.
> 
> Love the shawl you have chosen and have saved it to my stuff in Ravelry. Please show a picture when your done midway.


I agree with you, puplover. That Verde al Sol shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/verde-al-sol is gorgeous. I can see it becoming the next KTP group project in the same manner as the TV, Wingspan, and dragonflylace's workshops. In fact, I just acquired some scrumptious merino/silk DK that might work quite well. :roll:

Note to Sam: It has short rows!! Just sayin'...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Looks like most of us are enjoying a good day, I sure have. About 7:30 this morning I wondered out to my garden and immediately started weeding and digging and pulled up a few flat stones and was surprised!! there was a fat little toad peering up at me so I quick put some dried debris over her hoping she would stay in the garden. Later in the afternoon when I went back out she was still there but had moved to another spot so I soaked a clay pot and put if over propped up with a stone to give her some shade. Does any one know anything about toads and how to keep them in your garden?

Once again I was surprised with more plants I hadn't guessed would be there. Haven't confirmed but I think there are poppies, Chrysanthemum, many kinds of irises, sedum and possibly coral bells...and a second tulip opened... so I'm taking it slow and moving what I need to in order to get rid of the quack grass and other weeds.

Hey Sam hope you are doing okay. When something like that happens it's always a good idea to get an ex-ray, just in case. Hope you heal quickly--because summer is here!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> heidi is threatening me with dire consequences so i am off to the doctor at four this afternoon. my ankle where i wacked it on the bleachers about ten days ago is - what should i say - that the leg and foot are swollen about twice the normal size - it is slightly sore - it's a little red - i think given enough time it would heal - you know how these things are.
> 
> i probably wouldn't have gone except the doctor's office called yesterday to remind me that i already had an appointment for today. good they called - i had forgotten and it wasn't on my calendar.
> 
> ...


Sam, you know you must stay in the best of health, to be ready for the new arrival. Healing prayers being sent up for you. :-D


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello, all! No rain today. So glad we got some yesterday. I never had allergies until a few years ago. I may have to go to a specialist because I now have lost my voice. The doctor I saw on Monday gave a prescription for a nose spray because I had polyps in my nose! This is really weird! I just hope I am not allergic to my dogs! I'll have to suffer because I'm not getting rid of my babies.

Happy Birthday, Brantley!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Looks like most of us are enjoying a good day, I sure have. About 7:30 this morning I wondered out to my garden and immediately started weeding and digging and pulled up a few flat stones and was surprised!! there was a fat little toad peering up at me so I quick put some dried debris over her hoping she would stay in the garden. Later in the afternoon when I went back out she was still there but had moved to another spot so I soaked a clay pot and put if over propped up with a stone to give her some shade. Does any one know anything about toads and how to keep them in your garden?
> 
> Once again I was surprised with more plants I hadn't guessed would be there. Haven't confirmed but I think there are poppies, Chrysanthemum, many kinds of irises, sedum and possibly coral bells...and a second tulip opened... so I'm taking it slow and moving what I need to in order to get rid of the quack grass and other weeds.
> 
> Hey Sam hope you are doing okay. When something like that happens it's always a good idea to get an ex-ray, just in case. Hope you heal quickly--because summer is here!


Lovely flower, nice color


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I love your avatar!


Glad you're feeling better...and the picture of you is lovely!
JuneK

OOPS! This was in response to Gottastitch!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi is threatening me with dire consequences so i am off to the doctor at four this afternoon. my ankle where i wacked it on the bleachers about ten days ago is - what should i say - that the leg and foot are swollen about twice the normal size - it is slightly sore - it's a little red - i think given enough time it would heal - you know how these things are.
> 
> i probably wouldn't have gone except the doctor's office called yesterday to remind me that i already had an appointment for today. good they called - i had forgotten and it wasn't on my calendar.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Heidi insisted you check with the dr. about your leg...it should have healed by now. When you come back, you can let us know if he thinks you're ion the pink of health!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> In U.K. There is work on the railways every weekend, bank holiday too. We know why it is, but it gets very annoying.


Your public transit system is more efficient than any other that I have been on.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Your public transit system is more efficient than any other that I have been on.


That is the first time I have ever heard that statement!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> tns - my computer rebooted last night after downloading some updates - while i was asleep - grrrrr - and i lost the bird site you gave us - could you please repeat the site for me please.
> 
> sam


Not a problem, here it is
http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/
Have fun puffin watching!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what kind of a plane makes a short hop like that?
> 
> sam


The commercial planes are Trilanders, 3 prop-engined 16-18 seaters, but DH flies us in a twin engined Piper Seneca. Otherwise its about 1hr 15min by boat.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would never leave the house if something happened to my beard.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-o :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks julie - i think tns should stand on the shore of the island across the way and wave so we could see her. lol
> 
> sam


I may be big but I'm not That Big!!  :lol: however I am in Alderney right now, but currently in bed (midnight on Thursday) not on the horizon.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Briallu said:


> SouthernGal,many years ago I had a penpal living in Arkansas and as we were doll collectors we exchanged dolls,The doll she sent me was a apple head doll made with a real apple, he said it was a tradition of that state to make them.. I can remember she sent me little dolls made from acorn cups too.
> 
> i have seen apple head dolls in the past, they look like little dried up old folks, i saw how they were made, and its quite a process to carve them and then stick them up to dry properly. i used to have a corn husk doll, with such detail, the lady that sold them was "Nan" and was always set up at War Eagle Mills at the spring and fall shows. we used to go to the fall one and spend a couple days in Eureka Springs, love that beautiful country with the rolling hills. thanks for the memory
> tonight i fixed the asian slaw again and fixed the lasagna recipe i got on the "Chew" i did tweek it some. i used italian sausage, and cooked onion, fresh garlic all together, then i sliced my zucchini and set it aside with salt on it, to draw the moisture out of it. i then layered the noodles and zuc. of course i don't layer the rest, i mix it all together , the ricotta cheese, parmasean cheese,pasta sauce, i used sun dried tomato pesto in it also. it is so full of good flavor... today was a june cleaver day for me, i did the last of my sisters laundry for her daughter, she brought some of her stuff she wanted. i also cleaned my kit. window, boy how were we seeing out the window. i did take the glass shelf down from the window and move all the plants and junk and wow, its so clean and clear. what a slob, i let it go so long. now if i could just jump start myself to get to the windows and blinds in the living room. ugh..........


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> That is the first time I have ever heard that statement!


Where I am it is not very good at all. Well I don't have it in my little village but it the nearest town, it is horrible at best.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Briallu said:
> 
> 
> > SouthernGal,many years ago I had a penpal living in Arkansas and as we were doll collectors we exchanged dolls,The doll she sent me was a apple head doll made with a real apple, he said it was a tradition of that state to make them.. I can remember she sent me little dolls made from acorn cups too.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Can someone post the puffin webcam. I don't have It saved in my phone Thanks


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Where I am it is not very good at all. Well I don't have it in my little village but it the nearest town, it is horrible at best.


It does vary greatly throughout the country. Bigger places have better public transport. I have friends in Cornwall who have no public transport links at all to their village.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Can someone post the puffin webcam. I don't have It saved in my phone Thanks


http://burhou.livingisland.co.uk

It is quite dark there at present being around 1 am- I could see an eye, in the camera- in the far distance, and the effects of a slight breeze- 
curious to know sunrise and sunset hours, TNS, because maybe then the birds are busier!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we actually have quite a few birds and for some reason the cats seem to ignore them.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Yah, there is just a bit of snow "banks" along the north sides of the house and in the ditches where the sun does not shine through the day. hahaha, those will disappear too! Do you get wild birds in your "backyard" too? or does your domestic animals take care of that? Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure any excuse is good - birthday is a great one.

sam

looking forward to it.



KatyNora said:


> *OH YEAH!!!!* I'll have to justify it as being my birthday gift to myself :lol: 'cause there's no way I can convince anyone that I actually *need* more yarn. Yeah, that'll work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - why did i think you were retired?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam hope its nothing serious with your ankle.
> 
> Gwenie get a good nap in and come back refreshed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam what did the doc say about your ankle?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a plan - the rice should cook in time.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Thinking might put in same amount of fluid but use prepared rice like a packet of mcrowave rice instead of completely raw. We will see.
> 
> Heather


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just been reading the newest posts on KP. It seems that Dreamweaver (Jynx) has been absent from there for somedays and has been in hospital at some point recently. 

I don't know anything further, but I have PMed her with prayers and concern for her health and recovery. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> pup lover - why did i think you were retired?
> 
> sam


Prolly cause I am not working while I am doing the chemo treatments. Actually i have been off work since January 12 when we got the diagnosis and surgery was scheduled.

Have you seen the Castle season finale yet? I just watched it but dont want to spoil it if you haven't.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just been reading the newest posts on KP. It seems that Dreamweaver (Jynx) has been absent from there for somedays and has been in hospital at some point recently.
> 
> I don't know anything further, but I have PMed her with prayers and concern for her health and recovery.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Here is the topic about Dreamweaver and her absence.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-170240-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would certainly have to knit it first - it is a pretty shawl.

sam



KatyNora said:


> I agree with you, puplover. That Verde al Sol shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/verde-al-sol is gorgeous. I can see it becoming the next KTP group project in the same manner as the TV, Wingspan, and dragonflylace's workshops. In fact, I just acquired some scrumptious merino/silk DK that might work quite well. :roll:
> 
> Note to Sam: It has short rows!! Just sayin'...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had to look hard but there he was - hopefully he will stay and eat the bugs for you.

the magnolia is beautiful - what a delicate pink.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Looks like most of us are enjoying a good day, I sure have. About 7:30 this morning I wondered out to my garden and immediately started weeding and digging and pulled up a few flat stones and was surprised!! there was a fat little toad peering up at me so I quick put some dried debris over her hoping she would stay in the garden. Later in the afternoon when I went back out she was still there but had moved to another spot so I soaked a clay pot and put if over propped up with a stone to give her some shade. Does any one know anything about toads and how to keep them in your garden?
> 
> Once again I was surprised with more plants I hadn't guessed would be there. Haven't confirmed but I think there are poppies, Chrysanthemum, many kinds of irises, sedum and possibly coral bells...and a second tulip opened... so I'm taking it slow and moving what I need to in order to get rid of the quack grass and other weeds.
> 
> Hey Sam hope you are doing okay. When something like that happens it's always a good idea to get an ex-ray, just in case. Hope you heal quickly--because summer is here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have always heard the london transportation system is one of the best in the world.

sam



martina said:


> That is the first time I have ever heard that statement!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could wave a big flag.

sam



TNS said:


> I may be big but I'm not That Big!!  :lol: however I am in Alderney right now, but currently in bed (midnight on Thursday) not on the horizon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have it dvr'd

sam

think it was a very wise idea for you to take the time off - i think everything will go easier for you that way. healing enegy winging its way nonstop for you. hang in there.



Pup lover said:


> Prolly cause I am not working while I am doing the chemo treatments. Actually i have been off work since January 12 when we got the diagnosis and surgery was scheduled.
> 
> Have you seen the Castle season finale yet? I just watched it but dont want to spoil it if you haven't.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have it dvr'd
> 
> sam


Ok let me know what you think after you watch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful pink magnolias....the ones I see around here are light pink or white with the darker pink center. It's nice to see the different varieties.



Ask4j said:


> Looks like most of us are enjoying a good day, I sure have. About 7:30 this morning I wondered out to my garden and immediately started weeding and digging and pulled up a few flat stones and was surprised!! there was a fat little toad peering up at me so I quick put some dried debris over her hoping she would stay in the garden. Later in the afternoon when I went back out she was still there but had moved to another spot so I soaked a clay pot and put if over propped up with a stone to give her some shade. Does any one know anything about toads and how to keep them in your garden?
> 
> Once again I was surprised with more plants I hadn't guessed would be there. Haven't confirmed but I think there are poppies, Chrysanthemum, many kinds of irises, sedum and possibly coral bells...and a second tulip opened... so I'm taking it slow and moving what I need to in order to get rid of the quack grass and other weeds.
> 
> Hey Sam hope you are doing okay. When something like that happens it's always a good idea to get an ex-ray, just in case. Hope you heal quickly--because summer is here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tonight is the season finale of "elementary" - a marvelous new take of sherlock holmes. at least i think it is great -dr watson is a female. how fun it that.

the doctor listened to my chest - told me it sounded wonderful.

said my foot was not infected - that it would just take time to heal - to use hot compresses on it - and keep it clean. so i guess i am going to live for a while - at least until midaugust when he wants to see me again.

i have to stop by the office wednesday morning at nine - he doesn't know what he is asking - for a blood draw. i have been really tired for a while (i'm sure it isn't the hours i keep)- so he is going to have a blood workup done. it is a fasting blood draw - no food or drink after midnight - you know i am going to thrist to death so will plan on going to be early.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I second that! I've used public transportation in Chicago, New York and Washington, DC and London's Tube system was cleaner, faster and more on time than New York or Chicago - I have to say Washington DC's worked pretty well also.



NanaCaren said:


> Your public transit system is more efficient than any other that I have been on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

you'd probably feel naked without it --- I know that's how DH feels about his mustache.



TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :-o :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I remember you saying that blood draws weren't very pleasant for you, so I'm sending you best wishes for that --- good to hear about your ankle; that it isn't anything more serious than slow healing. I have Castle DVR'd and will DVR Elementary tonight. I really like that show too. We had our first summer meal tonight - grilled cheeseburgers, potato salad, corn on the cob (not local, but not bad) and melon. Yumm



thewren said:


> tonight is the season finale of "elementary" - a marvelous new take of sherlock holmes. at least i think it is great -dr watson is a female. how fun it that.
> 
> the doctor listened to my chest - told me it sounded wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I remember you saying that blood draws weren't very pleasant for you, so I'm sending you best wishes for that --- good to hear about your ankle; that it isn't anything more serious than slow healing. I have Castle DVR'd and will DVR Elementary tonight. I really like that show too. We had our first summer meal tonight - grilled cheeseburgers, potato salad, corn on the cob (not local, but not bad) and melon. Yumm


ok, you did it now! we need your potato salad recipe! other than potatoes, what do you put in it? please dont forget your secret ingredient either...........I plan on making some in the next few days, perhaps Saturday or Sunday. It is our long weekend this weekend in which Monday is a statutory holiday to commemorate the Queen's birthday. Zoe


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> tonight is the season finale of "elementary" - a marvelous new take of sherlock holmes. at least i think it is great -dr watson is a female. how fun it that.
> 
> the doctor listened to my chest - told me it sounded wonderful.
> 
> ...


Hope it is something easily fixed such as low iron. Had that and within a few days of begining to take extra iron with vitamin c to help absortion. These days, have to stop and consider what is causing fatigue, depression or iron. For this reason, try and keep up fish and redmeat intake. Take it easy on your leg Ssm.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> tonight is the season finale of "elementary" - a marvelous new take of sherlock holmes. at least i think it is great -dr watson is a female. how fun it that.
> 
> the doctor listened to my chest - told me it sounded wonderful.
> 
> ...


I watch Elementary also, love Lucy Liu. Prayers that your blood draw goes well and that its just your hours making you tired. Glad the foot is doing well hot paks and propping it up are easy. Scandal season finale is tonight also, anxious to see them all and So You Think You Can Dance started this week! Love that show so fun wish I would have taken dance when I was little.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hey, Sam...I was beginning to think you were avoiding answering the question..."what did the dr say?". Glad he said you were not infected. But still...watch that it doesn't get too swollen. Elevation...take your meds...use heat, etc. BE GOOD! This aging thing comes with all these extra health issues. pfui. We don't want to give it an excuse to go crazy! We treasure you and don't want you to have any more problems. Take of yourself...for us. We love you! No one sets the table and brews a cuppa any better than you do!
Carol (IL)


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238463-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

